# Japan Economy Forum



## Aepsilons

Japanese investors could invest in building international standard special economic zones in Bangladesh in view of the government policy to attract foreign direct investment (FDI), said speakers at a seminar in the capital Sunday.

They laid emphasis on increasing collaboration between Bangladesh and Japanese entrepreneurs for mutual trade benefits of the two countries.

Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) and Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO) jointly arranged the seminar titled "Business Climate in Asia and Bangladesh Position" at DCCI auditorium on the day.

DCCI president Mohammad Shahjahan Khan delivered the address of welcome, while secretary of the ministry of planning Bhuiyan Shafiqul Islam was present as chief guest.

The DCCI president said that Bangladesh and Japan have been maintaining good relations since long, and Japan has contributed a lot to the economic development of the country.

Mentioning the government initiative to attract FDI, the DCCI president said the Bangladesh government has established a task force comprising business leaders and government officials with a goal to eliminate impediments to Japanese investment.

He said the task force was also aimed at exploring the prospective areas of Japanese investment in Bangladesh and identifying problems standing in the way of attracting investment from the world's third largest economy.

Shahjahan Khan sought Japanese investment in gas exploration, power generation, communication network, infrastructure and agro-based industries in Bangladesh. Japanese cooperation is important for boosting the efficiency of Bangladesh's fertiliser factories, he added.

Planning secretary Bhuiyan Shafiqul Islam said the present government of Bangladesh was working hard to improve the people's living standard through eradicating poverty and creating employment opportunities.

He laid emphasis on Japan's cooperation in the economic development of Bangladesh.

He called upon JETRO to collaborate with the Bangladesh private sector to make the country an attractive investment destination.

He added that Bangladesh has taken an open-door policy to attract FDI. He called upon the Japanese investors to invest more in Bangladesh.

DCCI and JETRO signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to facilitate bilateral trade ties.

DCCI president Mohammad Shahjahan Khan and JETRO Dhaka Representative Kei Kawano signed the MoU on behalf of their respective sides.

DCCI and JETRO will provide relevant market information and support government to formulate more business-friendly policies.

JETRO representative Kei Kawano said JETRO was closely working with Bangladesh to strengthen bilateral relations between Bangladesh and Japan.

He hoped the MoU signed between DCCI and JETRO would have a positive effect on Bangladesh's economy. He said Bangladesh was a good investment destination and Japanese investors were keen to invest in this country.

Senior Research Fellow of JETRO, Bangkok, Hirotoshi Ito and Director and Industry Researcher of JETRO, New Delhi, and Special Adviser to the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry, Japan, Ichiro Abe presented two different keynote papers.

They highlighted the importance of regional economic integration.

They observed that eighty per cent of Japanese companies operating in Bangladesh were planning to expand their business activities in the country. DCCI vice president Kh. Shahidul Islam gave the vote of thanks.

DCCI directors Haider Ahmed Khan, FCA, Humayun Rashid, Muktar Hossain Chowdhury, S Rumi Saifullah, Md. Iftekharuddin (Naushad), Hossain A Sikder, Alhaj Abdus Salam, Md. Shoaib Choudhury and A.K.D. Khair Mohammad Khan, former senior vice presidents Ashraf Ibne Noor, MS Shekil Chowdhury, convener MS Siddiqui, among others, were present at the programme.



*Reference: The Financial Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

There are quite a few EPZ's in Bangladesh, I have been to the one in Chittagong, there are some Japanese owned factory there.
Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority

*EPZs of Bangladesh*



EPZ-Adamjee



EPZ-Chittagong



EPZ-Comilla



EPZ-Dhaka



EPZ-Ishwardi



EPZ-Karnaphuli



EPZ-Mongla



EPZ-Uttara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

There is one Korean owned private EPZ in Chittagong:
KEPZ Bangladesh.










Friday, 06 June 2014, 10:59:33 PM










Home
About KEPZ »
For Investors »
New Projects »
Photo Archive
Contact Us

KEPZ- at a glance
Fast and easy access to first world markets
√ Excellent Strategic location
√ Air & Sea Connection
√ Investor Friendly Policies
√ Attractive incentives

Low production cost with consequential high competiveness
√ Low cost labour
√ Skilled Professionals
√ Efficient management

Industrial friendly and congenial work environment
√ Largest EPZ in Bangladesh
√ 500 hec. industrial land
√ Environment Management
√ Essential civic amenities

Professional one-stop service by KEPZ-management team
√ Easy licensing
√ Import/Export permits
√ Simplified labour law
√ KEPZ’s full support

History of KEPZ
Location of KEPZ
Management
YOUNGONE'S INDUSTRIAL TRACK RECORD

Youngone Corporation, incorporated in Korea in 1974, operates in 12 countries of the world, namely USA, Mexico, Italy, Switzerland, El-Salvador, Korea, China, Thailand, Hong Kong, Vietnam and Bangladesh. This Corporation is a leading manufacturer of Outerwear, Sportswear, Backpack, Woven fabric, Non-woven polyester products, Dyeing and Finishing synthetic fabrics, Sport Shoes, & shoe accessories, besides being resin and poly bags retailer and exporter.

This Corporation established its first overseas operation in Chittagong city, Bangladesh in 1980 and moved its operation into the Chittagong Export Processing Zone (CEPZ) in 1988. Today the company employs more than 40000 local workforce in its 17 factories in the EPZs of Dhaka (DEPZ) and Chittagong (CEPZ). and supplies world class brand products all over the world.

Youngone Corporation is headed by its Chairman & CEO Mr. Kihak Sung.

@Chinese-Dragon we welcome investment from China as well in these EPZ's, to develop new EPZ's and to develop our infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*By: Umar Cheema*
The News International






*TOKYO: Pakistan has been ranked second in the world in terms of business growth in a survey conducted by the Japan External Trade Organization (JETRO), the News has learnt.
*


The current survey – which examined records of 9,371 Japanese firms operating across the world – put Pakistan just behind Taiwan in terms of business generated; leaving behind both India and Japan. JETRO has been conducting such surveys since 2013



Pakistan’s data was generated from 27 Japanese firms doing business here. The results found that 74.1% of the Japanese companies estimated operating profit in 2013, allotting second rank to Pakistan only after Taiwan (81.8%). Compared to this, 60.7% Japanese firms in China and 45.8% in India made operating profit in 2013.



If the survey is any guide, not only have a majority of the already-present Japanese investors in Pakistan posed confidence in terms of guaranteeing business opportunities, they have also declared their intentions to expand their business here. But new companies are reluctant to invest in Pakistan and security is being cited the prime concern.



Shun Imaizumi, president of Japan-Pakistan Association and recipient of Pakistani award (Sitara-i-Imtiaz) granted in recognition of his services, also echoed the same line saying security, electricity and road infra-structure needs urgent attention of the government for wooing foreign investment. Asked what needs to be improved first, he said: "security."



Meanwhile, Japanese government is also concentrating on these areas as far as its sanctions of loans for different projects are concerned.



Documents available with The News indicate that a loan of $38 million on road infrastructure in last four years. Kohat Tunnel and Indus Highway are two noteworthy projects being carried out with Japanese loan. Likewise, second biggest loan of $ 34 million has been given in four years by Japan for coping with the power crisis.



A mega $2 billion project of Karachi Circular Railway is also on the horizon soon and will be a big boost in Japanese interests in Pakistan.



"Media's voice is louder than the findings of our survey," said Naoyuki Maekawa, senior coordinator for South Asia in JETRO.



JETRO has been urging Japanese investors to benefit from the conducive business environment in Pakistan, Mr. Maekawa told The News. He added, “But they stop giving us ears when they start reading news stories of bomb blasts.”



A single Japanese was killed during 2008's terrorism incident in Mumbai and nobody went to India from Japan in next three months, he said explaining that insecurity discourages investment.



There are more than 20,000 Japanese companies in China and over 1000 in India. There is an increase of 100 Japanese companies in India every year, said JETRO official. Apparently, China is a hot destination for investors but many want to pull out due to various laws.



"It is easy to invest in China and difficult to pull out," said Yoshiji Nogami, former foreign minister of Japan and currently President of Japan Institute of International Affairs.



While Pakistani laws are more favorable for foreign investors as compared with China and India both, nevertheless the terrorism-hit country has so far been able to convince only 70 Japanese companies for investment, majority of them in manufacturing sector, automobile industry in particular.



Other than security reasons, official apathy is also to be blamed. From 1990 to 2014, three Pakistani Prime Ministers visited Japan and vice versa. Contrast this with Japanese PM's recent visit to India where he was chief guest of honor on India's Republic Day parade. This is second visit of Japanese PM to India in three years.



Not only they noted growth in their existing business, 70.4% Japanese investors in Pakistan forecast further improvement in their business during 2014.



Business confidence exceeds 40 points in Cambodia, Myanmar and Pakistan, JETRO's survey found explaining the feedback collected from Japanese investors already doing business in the respective countries. This confidence has diminished in major countries like India and Indonesia, notes the survey report. Compared to 70.4% investors posed confidence on Pakistan, only 56.6% Japanese in India and 40% in China have expressed business confidence on the respective governments. In terms of business expansion, 81.5% Japanese investors in Pakistan declared such intentions while responding to survey questions, compared to 78.3% in India and 54.2% in China. This correspondent held meetings with different officials dealing with Japanese investment in Pakistan. They range from the executives of Japan Chamber of Commerce and Industries to JETRO, JICA and economists specializing on Pakistan. Majority of them agree that while Pakistan promises great business opportunities for Japanese investors, but security remains the foremost concern.




*Reference: The News*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dubious

That is interesting! Considering how little power and security we have! A surviving nation indeed! MASHALLAH!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistani people trust everything that's Made in Japan. All products made in Japan (and Germany) are considered of a much superior quality compared to all other countries in the world. Automatically trusting the Chinese and the Japanese is a cultural thing in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

Akheilos said:


> That is interesting! Considering how little power and security we have! A surviving nation indeed! MASHALLAH!



@Akheilos , 

With a large population in Pakistan, very favorable investment environment, it will definitely encourage more Japanese firms that are in China to move to Pakistan. The same thing also is observed for Bangladesh. I believe Japan needs to really consider moving our manufacturing plants from China to Pakistan and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Akheilos ,
> 
> With a large population in Pakistan, very favorable investment environment, it will definitely encourage more Japanese firms that are in China to move to Pakistan. The same thing also is observed for Bangladesh. I believe Japan needs to really consider moving our manufacturing plants from China to Pakistan and Bangladesh.



Yes with option of more cheaper and better educated then chiness and 6th largest population makes Pakistan ideal place for investment.. Pakistan is second cheapest economy where your dollar worth more then any other country.. You can buy many thing with 100 $ which you cannot imagine in Japan or Europe....
Pakistan is currently having electricity shortage if that would be solved and Americans withdrawal from Afghanistan Pakistan will become ideal place for investment.
Strategic location of Pakistan near middle east countries will give advantage to any company...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Akheilos ,
> 
> With a large population in Pakistan, very favorable investment environment, it will definitely encourage more Japanese firms that are in China to move to Pakistan. The same thing also is observed for Bangladesh. I believe Japan needs to really consider moving our manufacturing plants from China to Pakistan and Bangladesh.


what i always wondered is, why are Japanese companies investing in China (aside from the obvious profit)? a country that will surely come back at Japan once it has enough capabilities. Sure, i understand that there is freedom when it comes to doing business, but imo Japan and the US shouldn't have allowed their companies to do too much business in China. It enriches your rival/enemy, a certain degree of know-how is given away and this investment was probably better off in the long run in another pro-Japan country. This is my view. What is your opinion about this?


----------



## Edison Chen

Confidence for Pakistan market incoming! Very nice!



usernameless said:


> what i always wondered is, why are Japanese companies investing in China (aside from the obvious profit)? a country that will surely come back at Japan once it has enough capabilities. Sure, i understand that there is freedom when it comes to doing business, but imo Japan and the US shouldn't have allowed their companies to do too much business in China. It enriches your rival/enemy, a certain degree of know-how is given away and this investment was probably better off in the long run in another pro-Japan country. This is my view. What is your opinion about this?



*China’s Top Import Partners*
Below is a list of China’s top 15 trade partners that imported the most Chinese shipments by dollar value during 2013. Also shown is each import countries percentage of total Chinese exports.


Hong Kong: $384,854,022,000 (17.4% of China’s total exports)
United States: $369,111,212,000 (16.7%)
Japan: $150,388,804,000 (6.8%)
South Korea: $91,196,702,000 (4.1%)
Germany: $67,364,998,000 (3%)
Netherlands: $60,328,824,000 (2.7%)
United Kingdom: $50,957,385,000 (2.3%)
Russian Federation: $49,601,249,000 (2.2%)
Vietnam: $48,594,333,000 (2.2%)
India: $48,449,347,000 (2.2%)
Malaysia: $45,931,114,000 (2.1%)
Singapore: $45,879,931,000 (2.1%)
Taiwan: $40,664,980,000 (1.8%)
Australia: $37,563,451,000 (1.7%)
Indonesia: $36,948,166,000 (1.7%)
Over two-thirds (69.1%) of Chinese exports in 2013 were delivered to the above 15 trade partners.

We don't mind doing business with our enemies. Before WW1, Germany and UK or France have huge trade volume, does it stop the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

I would like to see more Japanese investment in large scale manufacturing like automobile. I would also like to see their investment in transportation and infrastructure. 

Pakistan is big market of 200 million people. If govts succeeds in securing the country from terrorists, business will boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

usernameless said:


> what i always wondered is, why are Japanese companies investing in China (aside from the obvious profit)? a country that will surely come back at Japan once it has enough capabilities. Sure, i understand that there is freedom when it comes to doing business, but imo Japan and the US shouldn't have allowed their companies to do too much business in China. It enriches your rival/enemy, a certain degree of know-how is given away and this investment was probably better off in the long run in another pro-Japan country. This is my view. What is your opinion about this?



What is the purpose being off-topic?

Don't need to bring China into every topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

back to business as usual...



-----


Nissan Motor's premium Infiniti brand has restarted construction of a plant in northeastern China after plans for the factory were delayed by rising Sino-Japanese tensions in 2012.

Lu Feng, head of the legal and securities affairs department at Nissan's mainland manufacturing partner Dongfeng Motor, said the factory, in Dalian, Liaoning, would take 12 to 14 months to complete and have an initial annual production capacity of at least 100,000 vehicles.

"We had to slow the project down due to the Sino-Japan relationship," Lu said yesterday.

Infiniti is preparing to start production on the mainland as foreign carmakers step up investments to increase their share of the world's largest car market. Japanese-branded car sales slumped on the mainland in the aftermath of a consumer boycott in 2012 after tensions escalated between the two nations over ownership of a group of islands in the East China Sea.

Infiniti is counting on further gains on the mainland next year as it begins building the long-wheelbase versions of the Q50 and QX50 crossover later this year at Nissan's Xiangyang plant.

At the height of the Sino-Japanese tensions in 2012, Infiniti delayed plans for the Dalian factory and retooled a production line at the Xiangyang plant, Lu said. The company would shift production to Dalian if the Xiangyang factory ran out of capacity, he said.

Infiniti president Johan de Nysschen said last month global deliveries would rise more than 10 per cent to a record 200,000 this fiscal year, with mainland sales jumping at least 75 per cent.



*Reference: South China Morning Post*











*Infiniti to Build China Plant Delayed by Japan Tensions*

Nissan Motor Co.’s premium Infiniti brand has restarted construction of a plant in northeastern China after plans for the factory were delayed by rising Sino-Japanese tensions in 2012.

The factory in the city of Dalian, in Liaoning province, will take 12 to 14 months to complete and have an initial annual production capacity of at least 100,000 vehicles, according to Lu Feng, head of the legal and securities affairs department at Nissan’s Chinese manufacturing partner Dongfeng Motor Group Co. (489) Karin Zhang, Infiniti’s Hong Kong-based spokeswoman, declined to comment.

“We had to slow the project down due to the Sino-Japan relationship,” Lu said in a phone interview yesterday. “We have restarted the project.”

Infiniti is preparing to start production in China as foreign automakers step up investments to increase their share of the world’s largest auto market. Japanese-branded car sales slumped in the country in the aftermath of a Chinese consumer boycott in 2012 after tensions escalated between the two nations over ownership of a group of islands.

Infiniti is counting on further gains in China next year as it begins building the long-wheelbase versions of the Q50 sedan and QX50 crossover -- tailored for Chinese taste -- later this year at Nissan’s Xiangyang plant in central China.

At the height of the Sino-Japanese tensions in 2012, Infiniti delayed plans for the Dalian factory and retooled a production line at the Xiangyang plant, according to Lu. The company will shift production to Dalian if the Xiangyang factory runs out of capacity, he said.

Infiniti President Johan de Nysschen last month forecast global deliveries for the brand, which has ambitions to capture 10 percent of the world premium market by 2020, will rise more than 10 percent to a record 200,000 units in the fiscal year ending March as sales in China jump at least 75 percent to more than 30,000 units.

The Q30 compact car could be the third model it produces in China, Andy Palmer, Nissan’s chief planning officer, said in Beijing in April.




*Reference: Bloomberg*


----------



## mike2000

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> What is the purpose being off-topic?
> 
> Don't need to bring China into every topic.




Lool you cant avoid not bringing China in any topic regarding Asia or to a lesser extent even the world nowadays. You seem to forget that when you grow too big influential its almost impossible to remain hidden/anonymous. Yes with Great power comes great responsibilties, ask the U.S.
Just looking at the Asian section/thread on here, almost all the topics revolves around China. and with each passing year expect it to be even more so.


----------



## xunzi

mike2000 said:


> Lool you cant avoid not bringing China in any topic regarding Asia or to a lesser extent even the world nowadays. You seem to forget that when you grow too big influential its almost impossible to remain hidden/anonymous. Yes with Great power comes great responsibilties, ask the U.S.
> Just looking at the Asian section/thread on here, almost all the topics revolves around China. and with each passing year expect it to be even more so.


Sometime being big comes with a heavy price. This is something we need to learn from our American friend.

On this topic, we have no protest when it comes to doing business. We urge everyone to do business for their mutual beneficial. What we oppose is using this in attempt to hand lock a particular country. We cannot be contain. The faster Japan realizes that, the better. We don't need Japan investment anymore. We are moving inward and building our strength from the inside rather than from the outside when we first emerge in the global world. Personally, I'm in favor of kicking the Japanese out of China. They have enormous profit working in our country with very little benefit for us in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japanese stocks ended at a near three-month high on Thursday as the weak-yen trend supported the mood, but gains were limited as investors took a breather from recent sharp gains ahead of key events such as a U.S. jobs report on Friday. The Nikkei ended 0.1 percent higher at 15,079.37, the highest closing level since March 11.
But beer maker Sapporo Holdings Ltd tumbled 6.6 percent after saying that it may have to pay an additional 11.6 billion yen ($113 million) in liquor taxes.









*Reference: News on Japan*


----------



## Aepsilons

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and his ruling Liberal Democratic Party's tax panel agreed Tuesday to cut Japan's corporate tax rate from fiscal 2015 on condition the government continues making efforts to restore the country's precarious public finances. Earlier in the day, Finance Minister Taro Aso also voiced his acceptance for the first time of implementing corporate tax cuts from the fiscal year starting next April if financial resources can be secured to cover a possible decline in tax revenues.

With Japan's relatively heavy corporate tax rate by international standards becoming virtually certain to be reduced, the focus will turn to how fast the government will cut the rate down the road and whether it can really come up with alternative tax revenues. 








*Reference: News on Japan*

自民党の税制調査会は3日、法人税減税について、課税強化などを前提に容認することを決めた。 政府が6月中に策定する「骨太の方針」に明記することになる。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Papua New Guinea's $19 billion gas project is about to send its first shipment of liquefied natural gas to Japan. It's a milestone for the country's economy.
The PNG LNG Project operated by ExxonMobile PNG will dramatically boost Papua New Guinea's export earnings.

But there are conflicting accounts of how the government plans to spend the revenue from the project.

The plan was to have the revenue go into a sovereign wealth fund, which would stabilise the currency and pay for development like roads and schools and hospitals.

But PNG's former treasurer Don Polye says the money will instead go to paying off a $1.2 billion loan from Swiss Bank UBS.














Reference: News on Japan


----------



## Aepsilons

Honda Aircraft Company, Honda's subsidiary aircraft business, has just introduced their currently in-development lightweight jet called HondaJet to the public at the 2014 European Business Aviation Convention and Exhibition (EBACE) in Geneva, Switzerland. 

They also announced that they will begin the full-scale process for commercial production in order to start delivering to end customers within 2015 after being able to obtain the aircraft's type certification by the FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) of the United States.

HondaJet features the HF120 turbo engine, manufactured by GE Honda Aero Engines, with a "breakthrough" over-the-wing engine mount.

They are planning to conduct a ground-based function test and the first flight in summer 2014. 














*Reference: News on Japan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO - Toyota (IW 1000/8), the world's biggest automaker, sold more than 10 million vehicles in the year to March for the first time, it said Wednesday, with last-minute buying ahead of a sales tax increase at home helping it break the key level.

The announcement comes despite the firm struggling to recover its reputation for safety after the recall of millions of cars around the world for various problems.

The firm said it shifted 10.13 million units in the 12 months to the end of March, a rise of 4.5% year-over-year and likely setting an industry record.

Its closest rivals -- Volkswagen (IW 1000/7) and General Motors (IW 500/5) -- report their sales on a calendar-year basis but analysts said it was unlikely they had sold more than 10 million vehicles in any 12-month period.

The Japanese giant also holds the title of world's top automaker for 2013 after selling 9.98 million vehicles.

Toyota pointed to strong sales at home and in key overseas markets, including China, now the world's biggest vehicle market.

Group sales in Japan rose 3.9% to a record 2.4 million units, the third consecutive fiscal year increase, Toyota said.

"Rush demand ahead of the consumption tax increase in April this year led to strong sales in Japan for us," a Toyota spokesman said in an e-mail.


*Reference: News on Japan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

it is so nice to see Japanese members here .. we need to invite more Japanese members on this forum


----------



## jammersat

Why are colors so trippy then?


----------



## jammersat

Good luck japan/china


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO—Japan's $1.26 trillion public pension fund will likely announce a boost to stock and foreign-bond investments in early autumn, the head of its investment committee said Tuesday, potentially sending tens of billions of dollars into new markets.

A shuffle at the world's largest pension fund would achieve one of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's objectives and could help invigorate Japan's economy, which is beginning to emerge from a decadeslong era in which investors mostly avoided risk.

"I personally think that we need to complete [the new portfolio] in September or October," Yasuhiro Yonezawa, head of the Government Pension Investment Fund's investment committee, said in an interview. "There's no reason to be slow."

Mr. Yonezawa outlined a tentative plan for a portfolio shift that would raise the allotments of the fund's assets to go into domestic stocks, foreign bonds and foreign stocks by five percentage points in each category. The aim is twofold: to boost returns to ensure Japanese retirees get the payouts they expect, and to stimulate risk-taking at home by funneling money into growing Japanese businesses.

That is in tune with the prime minister's pro-growth "Abenomics" policies.

Since taking office in late 2012, Mr. Abe has exhorted the pension fund to rethink its long-standing conservative investment strategy.

Currently, domestic stocks and foreign stocks are each targeted to get about 12% of the fund's investment. Under the baseline scenario outlined by Mr. Yonezawa, those figures would rise to 17% each, while the portion allotted to foreign bonds would rise to 16% from 11%. Domestic bonds would fall to 40% from 60%, and the portfolio would likely include a new category for alternative investments in areas such as infrastructure, he said.

Mr. Yonezawa said he and two other members of the eight-member investment committee would begin to craft a new portfolio this week.

The figures could change based on the group's discussions, he said, adding that the three members would discuss whether to carry out the reshuffle before or after the announcement set for this autumn.

The changes could raise uncertainty for tens of millions of Japanese who count on steady pension payouts in retirement. With its traditional focus on Japanese sovereign debt, the fund has performed relatively well in recent years despite extremely low debt yields, in part because the country's deflationary environment was good for bonds.

"The [Government Pension Investment Fund] shouldn't be used as a tool for short-term-oriented intervention in asset markets. It's not a piggy bank for short-term policy purposes. Each penny of the GPIF is pension money," said Nobusuke Tamaki, a former fund official who now teaches at Otsuma Women's University.

The new focus is essentially a bet on inflation, which Mr. Abe and Japan's central bank have pledged to create.

"Until now, it wasn't too good to invest in Japanese stocks, when there wasn't Abenomics," Mr. Yonezawa said. "But recently, Japanese companies are changing, and I think things are getting better." He said Japanese firms were getting a higher return on equity and shifting toward stronger corporate governance.

The Japanese pension fund is like Social Security in the U.S. in that it collects money from payroll taxes and uses the cash for payments to retirees. But, unlike Social Security, which puts its funds in nontradable Treasury securities, the Japanese fund can invest in a range of assets, including stocks and bonds from both Japanese and foreign issuers.

The fund has invested conservatively, giving a 60% weighting to domestic bonds.

It has operated on a shoestring budget out of a single office in Tokyo with fewer than 80 employees.

By comparison, the second-largest pension fund in the world—Norway's $770 billion Government Pension Fund Global—is run by an organization with about 370 employees.
Reports of changes to the Japanese fund lifted the Tokyo stock market last week, with investors aware that even a shift of a percentage point could send $10 billion flowing in a new direction. But the Nikkei Stock Average remains down for the year as foreign investors question whether Mr. Abe's program will be enough to jolt Japan's economy out of its doldrums.

While the Japanese pension fund's changing priorities could push up the value of some foreign assets, the money would likely be so diversified that its impact would be diluted.

Even before the new portfolio is completed, the fund has made significant changes in recent months. In February, it said it would start its first joint infrastructure-investment program, through which it would work with other investors to fund projects such as power plants, gas pipelines and railways in developed countries. The fund has started a new four-person division dedicated to nonlisted assets such as infrastructure, private equity and real estate, people with knowledge of the organization say.

The fund has traditionally hired large asset managers such as BlackRock Inc., BLK -1.05% but in April it unveiled a new roster of managers for its portfolio of Japanese stocks and brought on some little-known names.

One of the new managers, Seattle-based Taiyo Pacific Partners, has sponsored annual retreats for 25 to 35 Japanese chief executives for the past five years with the hope that improving management will translate into better shareholder returns. In one group activity at the retreat, Japanese managers work together under hot conditions to pound unfinished metal into samurai swords.

Fund managers are interested in seeing whether the pension fund will continue to diversify its roster of asset managers, although some say the fund's paltry management fees don't make the business worthwhile. The pension paid a little more than $200 million, or about 0.02% of its portfolio, for outside managers in the fiscal year that ended in March 2013.




*Reference: WALL STREET JOURNAL *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheTruth

Sounds like good news for Japan. Hopefully once Japan is more economically secure, the ultranationalists can evict the American cancer from their shores and get revenge for Hiroshima.


----------



## Aepsilons

(Reuters) - Japan Tobacco Inc has agreed to buy the maker of E-Lites, a leading brand of e-cigarettes in Britain, giving it entry into the fast-growing market for tobacco alternatives.

Japan Tobacco said on Wednesday that it had agreed to buy all outstanding shares of E-Lites' parent company Zandera, founded in 2009.

Financial terms were not disclosed, though the company said it would fund the purchase with existing cash and debt. It said the deal is expected to have a minor effect on its performance and cash flow in fiscal 2014.

As rates of smoking decline, big tobacco companies such as Philip Morris International, British American Tobacco and Imperial Tobacco Group have been jostling for position in the growing market for electronic cigarettes, which use nicotine-laced liquid.

Some analysts believe e-cigarettes will eventually outsell traditional cigarettes in some markets.

Japan Tobacco, the maker of Winston, Camel and Mild Seven, already sells outside the United States a smoking device called Ploom that heats, but does not burn, pods of tobacco. E-Lites, one of the leading brands in the UK, is the company's first tobacco alternative.

E-Lites' parent had revenue of about 16 million pounds ($26.87 million) in the fiscal year ended March 2014.



*Reference: REUTERS*


----------



## Aepsilons

MUMBAI: Japanese pharmaceutical major Meiji Holdings has bought out Temasek-backed Medreich for $290 million (Rs 1,720 crore), the company informed Tokyo Stock Exchange on Wednesday, marking the first inbound investment in the Indian pharmaceutical sector by a Japanese company after Daiichi Sankyo's ill-fated acquisition of Ranbaxy in 2008. 

Temasek, the private equity arm of the Singapore government, had invested Rs 109 crore in 2005 for a 25 per cent stake in Medreich which manufactures therapeutic generic and branded drugs. Temasek has made almost a four-fold return on its investment in the company by getting around Rs 430 crore from this transaction. 

"Meiji, through its operating subsidiaries, Meiji Seika Pharma, has bought out 100 per cent stake in Medreich as it plans to enter the Indian market," said a person with direct knowledge of the deal. As part of the Japanese company's 2020 vision, it wants to expand to newer geographies, the person explained. 



*Reference: Economic Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan's economic growth was revised sharply higher in the first quarter, data on Monday showed, indicating the economy is in better shape than anticipated to weather a rise in the country's consumption tax.

Japan's economy grew 1.6 percent in the January-March period from the previous quarter, revised up from a preliminary 1.5 percent expansion due to faster growth in capital expenditure.

That translated into annualized growth of 6.7 percent, up from an initial reading of a 5.9 percent rise and above market expectations for a 5.6 percent rise.

"The real surprise in first-quarter numbers is the strength of capex (capital expenditure)," said HSBC Japan Economist Izumi Devalier.

"We knew that consumption was going to be very strong going into the tax hike but what's really encouraging for stock markets is the fact that businesses are becoming more enthusiastic about investing domestically," she added.

Japan raised its consumption tax to 8 percent from 5 percent on April 1 and a spending spree before that tax hike boosted economic activity.

"We are expecting quite a sharp pullback this quarter, close to about 5 percent given how strong the first-quarter numbers were," Devalier said.

"But I think the good news is that April and May indicators don't show as big a plunge as expected. I think it's still too early to tell how strong the rebound will be in the third quarter, but I think Japan will be able to avert the long-contraction that hit the economy in 1997," she added, referring to the last time Japan hiked its sales tax.

Analysts at Mizuho Corporate Bank said the upward revision to the GDP data suggested investment demand is picking up.

The 6.7 percent annualized rise in Japan's GDP puts it well ahead of most of its peers in the developed world. The U.S. economy contracted at a 1.0 percent annual rate in the first quarter as severe weather took a toll, while the euro zone grew just 0.9 percent.

Japan's benchmark Nikkei stock index meanwhile rose to its highest level in three months in early Monday trade, bolstered by the GDP data.

"I think there's no doubt that things in Japan are improving but I do feel that we hold Japan to impossible standards," Jeremy O'Friel, managing director at Belmont Investments, told CNBC..

"Namely we know that there's two ways an economy can grow - productivity increases or population growth. From 1945 to the next 40 years, Japan achieved incredible things because of these two factors," he said.

"But the two factors have worked against them for the past 25-30 years. [So] when people talk about the Japanese recovery, I sometimes feel they are comparing it to the 1970s and 80s," O'Friel added.

Separate data released on Monday, showed Japan's current account surplus stood at 187.4 billion yen ($1.83 billion) in April against a median forecast in a Reuters poll for a 322.5 billion yen surplus. It was the third consecutive month of surpluses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The euro is set to weaken versus the yen as Mario Draghi challenges Haruhiko Kuroda of Japan as the developed world’s most dovish central banker.

The euro-yen rate closed below its 200-day moving average for the first time since November 2012 this week. That’s a bearish signal that could translate to sharper losses should the 18-nation currency revisit its low for the year set in February, according to Citigroup Inc. The euro has already tumbled 4.6 percent against its Japanese counterpart in 2014, ending a rally that started in July 2012.

While strategists in Bloomberg surveys have forecast all year that the euro would weaken versus the dollar, they expected declines against the yen to be more limited as the Bank of Japan prints unprecedented amounts of cash to boost its economy. Those assumptions were upended on June 5, when the European Central Bank unveiled new monetary easing measures, including negative interest rates on deposits.

“The ECB sounded dovish and we may well see more from them,” Shyam Devani, a technical analyst in Singapore at Citigroup, the world’s largest foreign-exchange trader, said yesterday by phone. “Our bias is that euro-yen does go lower.”

The euro fell to as low as 137.88 yen yesterday, the weakest level since Feb. 6, after closing on June 10 at 138.66, below its 200-day moving average, data compiled by Bloomberg show. The shared currency traded at 138.03 as of 6:05 a.m. in Tokyo. It slipped to a low for the year of 136.23 on Feb. 4.



*Reference: BLOOMBERG*


----------



## Aepsilons

LONDON (ShareCast) - The *Japanese yen* climbed on Wednesday morning with the *USD/JPY* entering a bearish continuation after a pull-back to the 200-hour moving average.

*USD/JPY hourly chart*


Similarly, the EUR/JPY fast-approached a horizontal support level marked by a four-month low at 137.96. The intraday low is 138.04 as buyers stepped in to halt the decline, at least momentarily.

*EUR/JPY Daily Chart*


Quite possibly, not enough focus is being placed on Japan's progress towards its inflation target and structural reforms.

It should be noted that 'Abenomics' together with the *Bank of Japan's* (BOJ) ultimate bazooka of quantitative easing measures in April of 2013 was responsible for driving the USD/JPY from below 80 to comfortably above 100 in just over a year and a half.

Expectations were for a second round of QE but it may not be necessary for some time, if at all.

While the 'third arrow' of Abenomics may have been a bit disappointing so far, there could be some important structural shifts in the works. It should be noted that fiscal reform policies always tend to be slow.

For one, the government is planning to work out measures for accepting more foreign workers in Japan as part of a new growth strategy. The new rules would ease limits on the kinds of jobs permited for foreigners. Such a plan acknowledges the country's need to replace an aging population in the workforce.

Additionally, there will be new "strategic special zones" that promote deregulations and tax breaks. Japan is laying the groundwork for a corporate tax cut.

One sign of a possible economic rebalancing is that Japan gained status as a tourist attraction, generating the first tourism surplus in 44 years. Foreign tourists spent more money in Japan than the Japanese spent on their trips abroad. Two reasons are a cheaper yen - which lowers travel costs- and a larger middle class in Asian countries that is travelling more.

There is also some market chatter that concerns changes to both sides of Japan's public pension system, particularly how it will be funded and how the fund will allocate its investments. Potential increases to the retirement age and greater worker contributions would help make the system sustainable. On the investment side, the pension fund could be allowed to allocate more funds into equities and foreign investments, which is expected to weaken the currency as much as 10% and would possibly reduce pressure on the central bank.

If Japan finally achieves its inflation target and gets on track to putting its fiscal house in order by rebalancing its domestic economy, it may no longer need to depend on the central bank's weakening of its currency.

With a forex market that has been centering around monetary policy, traders should take note of fiscal policies and possibly a changing macroeconomic landscape. Analysts have long demanded structural reforms and Japan could be _the_ country that is, at least to a certain extent, beginning that process.



*Reference: YAHOO FINANCE*


----------



## Aepsilons

Asia Pacific has overtaken Europe to become the world’s biggest real estate investment market for the first time, thanks to largely to the booming Chinese property industry.

This rapid growth is triggering a wave of new high-rise construction, with the number of super-tall 300m plus buildings tripling in less than a decade.


Half of the world’s tallest buildings were constructed in the past four years, and 90 per cent of these are in China, southeast Asia or the Middle East, according to a research report by insurer Allianz. Nearly a third of the world’s tallest buildings are now in China.

The rapidly growing Asia Pacific market – up 9 per cent year on year – pushed the global value of commercial real estate stock held by investors to a record of $12.9tn in 2013, figures from property advisory company DTZ show.

The Asia-Pacific market is now worth $4.6tn, overtaking Europe which grew just 2 per cent to reach $4.4tn, DTZ found. The Chinese market – which has grown by a compound annual rate of 32 per cent in the past decade – has overtaken Japan to become the largest in Asia-Pacific.

This had taken it from the world’s 10th largest market to the second, behind only the US, DTZ said.

The renewed activity is fuelling a surge of tower building: half of the world’s 100 tallest buildings are now in Asia Pacific, three times the number in North America, according to Allianz.

The construction shift eastward is being driven by investor demand for flagship real estate assets, growing populations and low labour costs, Allianz report author Ahmet Batmaz, Allianz global head of engineering risk consultancy, said. “These buildings are prestige objects to show the power and wealth of these areas and regions.”

Fears have grown in recent months about the levels of debt in the Chinese real estate market, particularly as property prices have begun to wobble. But the average gearing of Chinese investors was “well below those of Europe or the US” at 54 per cent, Hans Vrensen, DTZ global head of research, said.

“There is a very large pipeline of new developments which will trigger a rise in vacancy rates,” he warned. “But the problems in China will not be as severe as in Europe, because the leverage ratios are not the same.”

De-gearing could open the Chinese market up to international distressed-debt investors, he added, offering “a massive opportunity”.

“Everyone wants to have a share of the Chinese market and maybe that opportunity is coming up now as developers need to fund their upcoming activity by selling off some of their assets,” he said.

Global investment activity hit a post-crisis high of $528bn, driven by an upswing in cross-border investment which made up nearly a quarter of all transaction volumes, DTZ found – the highest level since the financial crisis and a sign of world real estate markets returning to their pre-crisis norms.



Reference: FT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> TOKYO—Japan's $1.26 trillion public pension fund will likely announce a boost to stock and foreign-bond investments in early autumn, the head of its investment committee said Tuesday, potentially sending tens of billions of dollars into new markets.
> 
> A shuffle at the world's largest pension fund would achieve one of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's objectives and could help invigorate Japan's economy, which is beginning to emerge from a decadeslong era in which investors mostly avoided risk.
> 
> "I personally think that we need to complete [the new portfolio] in September or October," Yasuhiro Yonezawa, head of the Government Pension Investment Fund's investment committee, said in an interview. "There's no reason to be slow."
> 
> Mr. Yonezawa outlined a tentative plan for a portfolio shift that would raise the allotments of the fund's assets to go into domestic stocks, foreign bonds and foreign stocks by five percentage points in each category. The aim is twofold: to boost returns to ensure Japanese retirees get the payouts they expect, and to stimulate risk-taking at home by funneling money into growing Japanese businesses.
> 
> That is in tune with the prime minister's pro-growth "Abenomics" policies.
> 
> Since taking office in late 2012, Mr. Abe has exhorted the pension fund to rethink its long-standing conservative investment strategy.
> 
> Currently, domestic stocks and foreign stocks are each targeted to get about 12% of the fund's investment. Under the baseline scenario outlined by Mr. Yonezawa, those figures would rise to 17% each, while the portion allotted to foreign bonds would rise to 16% from 11%. Domestic bonds would fall to 40% from 60%, and the portfolio would likely include a new category for alternative investments in areas such as infrastructure, he said.
> 
> Mr. Yonezawa said he and two other members of the eight-member investment committee would begin to craft a new portfolio this week.
> 
> The figures could change based on the group's discussions, he said, adding that the three members would discuss whether to carry out the reshuffle before or after the announcement set for this autumn.
> 
> The changes could raise uncertainty for tens of millions of Japanese who count on steady pension payouts in retirement. With its traditional focus on Japanese sovereign debt, the fund has performed relatively well in recent years despite extremely low debt yields, in part because the country's deflationary environment was good for bonds.
> 
> "The [Government Pension Investment Fund] shouldn't be used as a tool for short-term-oriented intervention in asset markets. It's not a piggy bank for short-term policy purposes. Each penny of the GPIF is pension money," said Nobusuke Tamaki, a former fund official who now teaches at Otsuma Women's University.
> 
> The new focus is essentially a bet on inflation, which Mr. Abe and Japan's central bank have pledged to create.
> 
> "Until now, it wasn't too good to invest in Japanese stocks, when there wasn't Abenomics," Mr. Yonezawa said. "But recently, Japanese companies are changing, and I think things are getting better." He said Japanese firms were getting a higher return on equity and shifting toward stronger corporate governance.
> 
> The Japanese pension fund is like Social Security in the U.S. in that it collects money from payroll taxes and uses the cash for payments to retirees. But, unlike Social Security, which puts its funds in nontradable Treasury securities, the Japanese fund can invest in a range of assets, including stocks and bonds from both Japanese and foreign issuers.
> 
> The fund has invested conservatively, giving a 60% weighting to domestic bonds.
> 
> It has operated on a shoestring budget out of a single office in Tokyo with fewer than 80 employees.
> 
> By comparison, the second-largest pension fund in the world—Norway's $770 billion Government Pension Fund Global—is run by an organization with about 370 employees.
> Reports of changes to the Japanese fund lifted the Tokyo stock market last week, with investors aware that even a shift of a percentage point could send $10 billion flowing in a new direction. But the Nikkei Stock Average remains down for the year as foreign investors question whether Mr. Abe's program will be enough to jolt Japan's economy out of its doldrums.
> 
> While the Japanese pension fund's changing priorities could push up the value of some foreign assets, the money would likely be so diversified that its impact would be diluted.
> 
> Even before the new portfolio is completed, the fund has made significant changes in recent months. In February, it said it would start its first joint infrastructure-investment program, through which it would work with other investors to fund projects such as power plants, gas pipelines and railways in developed countries. The fund has started a new four-person division dedicated to nonlisted assets such as infrastructure, private equity and real estate, people with knowledge of the organization say.
> 
> The fund has traditionally hired large asset managers such as BlackRock Inc., BLK -1.05% but in April it unveiled a new roster of managers for its portfolio of Japanese stocks and brought on some little-known names.
> 
> One of the new managers, Seattle-based Taiyo Pacific Partners, has sponsored annual retreats for 25 to 35 Japanese chief executives for the past five years with the hope that improving management will translate into better shareholder returns. In one group activity at the retreat, Japanese managers work together under hot conditions to pound unfinished metal into samurai swords.
> 
> Fund managers are interested in seeing whether the pension fund will continue to diversify its roster of asset managers, although some say the fund's paltry management fees don't make the business worthwhile. The pension paid a little more than $200 million, or about 0.02% of its portfolio, for outside managers in the fiscal year that ended in March 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reference: WALL STREET JOURNAL *



I really appreciate your posts on Japan's economy and financial markets. Please keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

True constant stream of news on japan,a very geopolitically important country is much appreciated.


----------



## Aepsilons

The leaders of Japan and the European Union say they want to speed up talks on a wide-ranging free trade agreement.
EU Commission President Jose Manuel Barroso said Wednesday in Brussels it's an "important ambition to speed up these negotiations" to reap the benefits of an agreement which would "foster growth and job creation."

Visiting Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said through a translator: "We confirm the importance of an early conclusion."

Japan and the 28-nation bloc are top exporters and together produce more than one-third of the world's economic output.

The free trade talks were launched last year, but many stumbling blocks remain. A conclusion of a deal isn't expected before next year at the earliest.


*REFERENCE: YAHOO NEWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Thank You @MOD , @WebMaster , @Aeronaut , @Hu Songshan for merging the threads together ! 

Arigadou Gozaimasu!


----------



## Aepsilons

MANILA, Philippines–Japanese companies are looking to make the Philippines their manufacturing hub in the Asean given the continued robust performance of the Philippine economy, the Department of Trade and Industry said Friday.

Trade Assistant Secretary Ceferino S. Rodolfo told reporters that the Industrial Cooperation Dialogue between the Philippines and Japan, which is being held Monday, is meant to “advance the existing cooperation” and further boost trade and investment ties between the two countries.

The meeting will look into how the Philippines can be a further viable destination for industrial foreign investments by Japanese firms, for human development, and for enhancing competitiveness of the small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs).

High-level trade officials are also expected to discuss how the two countries could “synchronize” their respective policies to realize that vision of establishing a manufacturing hub in the country.

According to Rodolfo, the Japanese delegation is being led by Toshiyuki Sakamoto, deputy director general for trade policy at the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry (Meti). Also part of the delegation, which would comprise mostly the small and medium enterprises in Japan, is Kazumi Nishikawa, special adviser to the minister at Meti and executive director at the Japan External Trade Organization (Jetro) Singapore.

“Representatives from Toyota Japan are also expected to be at the dialogue to share their experiences as to what is really happening in the global automotive industry and how the Philippines can position itself as a development hub in Asean. There is a huge interest in the country right now,” Rodolfo added.

The dialogue will be attended by representatives from state-run agencies such as the Philippine Institute for Development Studies, National Economic and Development Authority, Department of Finance, Development Academy of the Philippines, Department of Labor and Employment, Department of Science and Technology, Technical Education and Skills Development Authority, and both houses of Congress.

Also attending the meeting are officials of the Philippine Automotive Federation Inc., Toyota Motor Philippines Co., Mitsubishi Motors Philippines, as well as IDE-Jetro, Research Institute of Economy, Trade and Industry, and the National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies from Japan.


Read more: Japan firms eye PH as regional manufacturing hub | Inquirer Business 
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Ideally the best place to manufacture is China, but due to the political climate they are looking at Philippines which is not a very smart move. They would have been better of with Malaysia or Indonesia.


----------



## Aepsilons

Abu Nasar said:


> Ideally the best place to manufacture is China, but due to the political climate they are looking at Philippines which is not a very smart move. They would have been better of with Malaysia or Indonesia.



No, I have been to the Philippines before for a business trip, and we have already bustling economic relationship with the Philippines. In addition, the Philippines' have very large manufacturing centers such as Cebu, Cagayan De Oro, Iloilo City, Davao, General Santos City, Bacolod City, Dipolog City, which have a growing industrial/ manufacturing capability. And home to plethora of Japanese businesses already. 

One of our newest areas of interest is the city of Cebu City, and Mandaue City, which is in the central Philippines. Not only is it a port city, but also home to a very educated work force. The province is home to some 5 million poeple, and they are very very open and amicable towards Japan and Japanese collaboration. 

We do have investments in Malaysia and Indonesia, as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Abu Nasar said:


> Ideally the best place to manufacture is China, but due to the political climate they are looking at Philippines which is not a very smart move. They would have been better of with Malaysia or Indonesia.


China is declining power. 






These will be the new guys in the block.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

atatwolf said:


> China is declining power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be the new guys in the block.


You are entitled to your opinion and I do partly agree with you. But there is a difference between China and these countries:

1) The investment China is making in R&D
2) The knowledge base that exists in China.
3) The military, and political clout China has

I could go on, but this thread is about Japan, lets not derail it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Abu Nasar said:


> You are entitled to your opinion and I do partly agree with you. But there is a difference between China and these countries:
> 
> 1) The investment China is making in R&D


China is incompetent in the R&D field compared to Japan. Japan is doing investments in these countries that will replace China. China can't do sh1t. Soon China will be surrounded by south-Koreas.



> 2) The knowledge base that exists in China.


Copy and paste base



> 3) The military, and political clout China has
> 
> I could go on, but this thread is about Japan, lets not derail it.


China's military is paper tiger compared to their neighbor's army. One for all and all against communist terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

atatwolf said:


> China is incompetent in the R&D field compared to Japan. Japan is doing investments in these countries that will replace China. China can't do sh1t. Soon China will be surrounded by south-Koreas.
> 
> 
> Copy and paste base
> 
> 
> China's military is paper tiger compared to their neighbor's army. One for all and all against communist terrorism.


Forget what China can do and cannot do. Why can't you have a civil conversation, on any thread without dragging in profanities? Seriously, what is wrong with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

atatwolf said:


> China is declining power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be the new guys in the block.



funny how china has then more growth than all of these countries despite having bigger gdp per capita

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

atatwolf said:


> China is incompetent in the R&D field compared to Japan. Japan is doing investments in these countries that will replace China. China can't do sh1t. Soon China will be surrounded by south-Koreas.
> Copy and paste base
> China's military is paper tiger compared to their neighbor's army. One for all and all against communist terrorism.



Okay , our R&D is suck . How about yours ?

As far as i know, your country is only famous of kebab , can you show us some other awesome products of Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

Abu Nasar said:


> Ideally the best place to manufacture is China, but due to the political climate they are looking at Philippines which is not a very smart move. They would have been better of with Malaysia or Indonesia.



Pretty sure if you want to setup a manufacturing hub in ASEAN nations, Indonesia would be the first choice with Malaysia being second. Mostly because Indonesia has a very large territory size and natural resource along with a good population.

To be fair to Philippines, it used to be the top industrial power in Southeast Asia back in the 50s, but its natural size and population really couldn't compete with Indonesia or even Malaysia in the long run.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

atatwolf said:


> China is declining power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be the new guys in the block.



No Colombia, India, Malaysia, Nigeria, Turkey, Poland? Instead, we have Laos, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Peru, Sri Lanka, Myanmar? Something is wrong with this picture. China hasn't even peaked yet, and you're already talking about what comes after China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

LeveragedBuyout said:


> No Colombia, India, Malaysia, Nigeria, Turkey, Poland? Instead, we have Laos, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Peru, Sri Lanka, Myanmar? Something is wrong with this picture. China hasn't even peaked yet, and you're already talking about what comes after China.


Some people are in a hurry to nowhere!!


----------



## xunzi

Nobody can replace our manufacturing prowess because nobody can satisfy the condition we set as a manufacturing monster.

1) huge landmass with state-of-the-art transportation system and supply chain.
2) massive workforce with some of the highest IQ in the world.
3) Top 3 most abundant resource country with the technology capability to extract and process the resources for manufacturing use.
4) political stability and will to adjust any fluctuation in economic cycle
5. last but not least, our ability to build world-class infrastructure on a massive scale and we are constantly in the process of building bigger project.

good luck replacing us. LOL


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

xunzi said:


> Nobody can replace our manufacturing prowess because nobody can satisfy the condition we set as a manufacturing monster.
> 
> 1) huge landmass with state-of-the-art transportation system and supply chain.
> 2) massive workforce with some of the highest IQ in the world.
> 3) Top 3 most abundant resource country with the technology capability to extract and process the resources for manufacturing use.
> 4) political stability and will to adjust any fluctuation in economic cycle
> 5. last but not least, our ability to build world-class infrastructure on a massive scale and we are constantly in the process of building bigger project.
> 
> good luck replacing us. LOL



6) No corrupt labor unions to get in the way of efficiently completing the project.


----------



## Indus Falcon

LeveragedBuyout said:


> 6) No corrupt labor unions to get in the way of efficiently completing the project.


That sure helps!!


----------



## xunzi

LeveragedBuyout said:


> 6) No corrupt labor unions to get in the way of efficiently completing the project.


I have to admit, when it comes to finish any project efficiently on time, we are truly amazing. LOL


----------



## Aepsilons

tranquilium said:


> To be fair to Philippines, it used to be the top industrial power in Southeast Asia back in the 50s, but its natural size and population really couldn't compete with Malaysia in the long run.



Are you serious? 

The Philippines' population has reached 100 million. They are 2nd most populous nation in ASEAN , second only to Indonesia. They have a very large man power, and most of their population is young. 

PS. Malaysia has less than 35 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malaya

Arigato Japan. This is really good and remarkable move by Japan and should be followed by other nations that are thinking of investing or setting up manufacturing plants in Asia. Actually other Asian countries will be a much better choice than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Malaya said:


> Arigato Japan. This is really good and remarkable move by Japan and should be followed by other nations that are thinking of investing or setting up manufacturing plants in Asia. Actually other Asian countries will be a much better choice than China.



I've been to Cebu City, Bohol, as well as Manila (Makati) some years ago. Loved it there. The one city that impressed me was Cebu...not as jam packed as Manila, but have the potentials of a large urban area.

Your country is very beautiful!


----------



## Aepsilons

*Sri Lanka & Japan to initiate talks on trade arrangement*

Admiral Wasantha Karannagoda, Ambassador of Sri Lanka to Japan, met with the Vice Minister for International Affairs, Norihiko Ishiguro, of Ministry of Economy, Trade & Industry [METI], last week, to discuss key issues prior to the commencement of "Inter-governmental Economic Policy Dialogue" between the two countries in the context of a trade arrangement. As a result of a series of such discussions, the METI of Japan has agreed to send a delegation to Sri Lanka, in the immediate future, to conduct preliminary discussions in this context.


The Embassy of Sri Lanka in Tokyo has been working with Ministry of Economy, Trade & Industry [METI] of Japan since July of 2012 to have a viable Economic and Trade Arrangement between the two countries. During the last two years, the embassy has had eight rounds of discussions with the Vice Ministers and with senior most officials of the METI in order to map out seminal courses of action to enhance economic, investment and commercial engagement with Japan, in all spheres, by entering into a viable trade arrangement or agreement with Japan.


Japan has Economic Partnership Agreements [EPAs] with ASEAN, India, Singapore, Chile, Brunei, Peru, Vietnam, Indonesia, Thailand, Myanmar, Malaysia, Philippines, Switzerland and Mexico, among others respectively.


It may also be stated that for both the countries to have a result oriented, focused and practicable trade arrangement/agreement, similar to that of the listed countries, would be most opportune at this juncture, since Japan would be hosting the Olympics in 2020 and Sri Lanka could extend the much needed human resources, both skilled and semi-skilled, to meet the demands.


During the meeting, the Vice Minister Norihiko Ishiguro was accompanied by the Deputy Director General, Eiya Iida; Director for Trade Policy, Mikio Aoki; and Deputy Director of Southwest Asia office of METI, Takashi Shimokyoda. Ambassador Admiral Karannagoda was associated with the Deputy Chief of Mission Saj Mendis, and Commercial Counsellor D. D Premaratne, during the discussions with the Vice Minister of METI. (Embassy of Sri Lanka in Tokyo)


----------



## Obambam

xunzi said:


> Nobody can replace our manufacturing prowess because nobody can satisfy the condition we set as a manufacturing monster.
> 
> 1) huge landmass with state-of-the-art transportation system and supply chain.
> 2) massive workforce with some of the highest IQ in the world.
> 3) Top 3 most abundant resource country with the technology capability to extract and process the resources for manufacturing use.
> 4) political stability and will to adjust any fluctuation in economic cycle
> 5. last but not least, our ability to build world-class infrastructure on a massive scale and we are constantly in the process of building bigger project.
> 
> good luck replacing us. LOL



Not to forget that China has some of the worlds top and busiest air and seaports by cargo tonnage.
We also happens to still be the number one global producer and supplier of goods.

If Philippines are to wrestle everything off China, then it will have to further develop their infrastructures, revise its policies and laws, let alone cope with the global demands, meeting production deadlines and managing logistics efficiently.

Dreaming of achieving are quite different to being realistic and capable. They must go through the steps China took, tackle each hurdle a baby step at a time and endure every single bit of it to gain the much needed experience. If there is a short cut to being successful then every single country in the world would be rich and we wouldn't have any countries left for us to label as "third world" countries.

Lets face it, there are currently no other countries in the world alone, who can satisfy global supplies and demand, let alone have the infrastructures in place as well as human and natural resources available to them for them to handle those tasks. They perhaps are able to compete with China on certain areas of trade, but to look to a "single" country to take over what China is doing or is capable of doing? That is not going to happen anytime soon. Not even Japan as they lacked man power, land mass and natural resources. The one with the most potential to replace China is India.

Having said that, only those with relatively stable politic and economic environment, modern infrastructure and acceptably compatible legal system are considered ideal. We are not just talking cheap labours here. It is more complicated than that.

It is more realistic to talk about how different countries can compete with China on certain areas of trade, than it is to talk about how one would single handedly knock China off its throne for being the biggest manufacturer and supplier (_which is not going to happen, not by a long shot_).

Last but not least, Philippines is a country that is prone to natural disasters, this is also one of its major pain and set backs.


World's busiest airports by cargo traffic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of world's busiest ports by cargo tonnage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Philippines: A country prone to natural disasters | Asia | DW.DE | 10.11.2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

It doesnt change the fact that Japan will be pouring in billions of dollars investments in the Philippines. And we will make the Philippines into our major industrial / manufacturing hub in ASEAN.


----------



## xunzi

Obambam said:


> Not to forget that China has some of the worlds top and busiest air and seaports by cargo tonnage.
> We also happens to still be the number one global producer and supplier of goods.
> 
> If Philippines are to wrestle everything off China, then it will have to further develop their infrastructures, revise its policies and laws, let alone cope with the global demands, meeting production deadlines and managing logistics efficiently.
> 
> Dreaming of achieving are quite different to being realistic and capable. They must go through the steps China took, tackle each hurdle a baby step at a time and endure every single bit of it to gain the much needed experience. If there is a short cut to being successful then every single country in the world would be rich and we wouldn't have any countries left for us to label as "third world" countries.
> 
> Lets face it, there are currently no other countries in the world alone, who can satisfy global supplies and demand, let alone have the infrastructures in place as well as human and natural resources available to them for them to handle those tasks. They perhaps are able to compete with China on certain areas of trade, but to look to a "single" country to take over what China is doing or is capable of doing? That is not going to happen anytime soon. Not even Japan as they lacked man power, land mass and natural resources. The one with the most potential to replace China is India.
> 
> Having said that, only those with relatively stable politic and economic environment, modern infrastructure and acceptably compatible legal system are considered ideal. We are not just talking cheap labours here. It is more complicated than that.
> 
> It is more realistic to talk about how different countries can compete with China on certain areas of trade, than it is to talk about how one would single handedly knock China off its throne for being the biggest manufacturer and supplier (_which is not going to happen, not by a long shot_).
> 
> Last but not least, Philippines is a country that is prone to natural disasters, this is also one of its major pain and set backs.
> 
> 
> World's busiest airports by cargo traffic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> List of world's busiest ports by cargo tonnage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Philippines: A country prone to natural disasters | Asia | DW.DE | 10.11.2013


The more I think about our manufacturing capability, I got goosebumps. We are just a MONSTER at making stuff. That all. NOBODY can do what we do. We make the 20th century manufacturer powerhouse like US and Nazi Germany look like child play.


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO – More Japanese investors are set to invest in the Philippines while companies already in operations are firming up expansion programs, Philippine embassy officials said.

The Mindanao peace accord opens up the South for agribusiness and mining investments even as Japanese firms venture into creative content and game development, outsourcing and infrastructure projects, they pointed out.

Hans Siriban, second secretary and consul of the Philippine embassy in Japan, said Vietnam, Indonesia and the Philippines are on the radar map of Japanese businessmen.

“We are the closest ASEAN economy to Japan and probably is the cheapest,” said Amb. Manuel Lopez.

He said Japanese companies are interested in setting up business process outsourcing operations in the Philippines due to tax perks for export-oriented businesses, Lopez said.

Business ( Article MRec ), pagematch: 1, sectionmatch: 1
“We have major conglomerates looking already at investments in the infrastructure and transportation base in the country,” said Dita Angara-Mathay, commercial counselor of the Philippine Embassy in Japan.

“In investment seminars, it’s always overcapacity. There’s a lot of interest to look at the Philippines, which has a young population and a growing market,” Siriban said.

The Philippines could become Japan’s gateway to Southeast Asia, which boasts of a 600-million market. Japan is also taking a second look at the manufacturing sector in the Philippines.

For the financial service sector, one of the biggest credit card companies in Japan is firming up a partnership with China Banking Corp. of the Sy family.

A large potential investment area is Mindanao particularly given the peace deal.

“With the signing of the peace accord, Mindanao is one of the targets of Japanese businesses in mining and agriculture,” Lopez said.

Japanese companies are also looking at producing high-value commercial crops such as ornamental plants and cut flowers, Lopez said. The Philippines is currently the biggest pineapple and banana exporter in Japan.

Last week, the Philippine government and the Moro Islamic Liberation Front signed a comprehensive agreement on the Bangsamoro as the first step in the creation of a new region that would replace the Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao.

For other parts of the country, investment opportunities abound in terms of creative content and game development, Mathay said.

Specifically, a group of between 50-60 employees of Japanese gaming firms Sega, Bandai and Konami will visit Manila in May to partner with local counterparts through the Creative Content Game Networking Mission.

Mathay said Filipino creative content developers can aid in the visual arts, programming and language components of computer games, allowing Japanese firms to venture into Western markets.

Existing businesses are also planning to expand operations.

Mitsubishi Motors Corp. earlier said it bought Ford’s shuttered plant in Laguna as it focuses its production in the province.

Mitsubishi is planning to expand its production by one to two more sedan or van models in the next five years, said commercial attaché Froilan Pamintuan.

Toyota, Isuzu and Honda are waiting for the release of the Philippine automotive industry roadmap prior to firming up expansion plans, Mathay added.

Mathay said the improvement of trade will be aided by improved air travel.

To date, Philippine Airlines (PAL) is the largest airline operating between the Philippines and Japan with 77 weekly frequencies between seven points – more than the combined flights of all other carriers in the market. Japan is the largest international operation of PAL.

The objective now for the airline is to improve the service with Sapporo, famous for its ice festival, being looked into.

Japan was the country’s third biggest source market for tourists in 2013 after South Korea and the United States.

A total of 433,705 Japanese visitors came to the country, comprising 9.28 percent of international visitor arrivals for the year.

On Sunday, PAL added its twice daily Manila-Haneda flights to its existing Tokyo-Narita, Fukuoka, Nagoya and Osaka routes. It marked the company’s return to Haneda Airport in Tokyo, which was PAL’s chief gateway in Japan for 29 years until 1978.

“With the return of international service to Haneda, PAL is now back at Tokyo’s premier airport,” said Ismael Augusto Gozon, senior vice-president for airline operations of PAL.

*Long list of Japan manufacturers eyeing to locate in PH — official*








MANILA, Philippines – There is a long list of Japanese manufacturing companies looking to come to the Philippines, said Japanese Ambassador to the Philippines Toshinao Urabe.

Urabe said that aside from the manufacturing companies that are already present in the Philippines, there is a long list of new companies that are looking to enter one of the best performing economies in the world.

“There are quite a few Japanese companies coming into the Philippines,” Urabe said at the Makati Business Club and the Japanese Chamber of Commerce joint membership meeting on Tuesday.

The most recent is Shimano, the Japanese bike manufacturer. The mountain bike brand will set up manufacturing facilities in the next year for export to the emerging markets of Brazil, Russia, India and China, or the BRIC countries.

Nobuo Fujii, vice president and executive director of the Japanese Chamber of Commerce and Industry of the Philippines, said Shimano will set up the factory at the First Philippine Industrial Park in Sto. Tomas, Batangas.

There are roughly 1,700 Japanese companies located in the Philippines and more looking to come. These include Cemedine Philippines Corp., which manufactures and sells adhesive, ceiling and related products; Bandai, the toy maker of Power Rangers and Gundam fame; Fujifilm Corp., which makes optical lenses for digital cameras, projectors and surveillance cameras, and; electronics components maker Murata Manufacturing Co. Ltd.

Many of these companies are targeting Asia, Latin America and Europe for exports, according to the Japanese Chamber of Commerce and Industry of the Philippines (JCCIP), which has 500 member-companies.

*Driving industry, real estate sectors in PH*

The entry — and return — of Japanese manufacturing firms to the Philippines have been as cited as one of the legs of growth for the industry and real estate sectors in the Philippines in the 1st quarter.

Manufacturing grew 9.7% in January-to-March period, helping support the economy's overall 7.8% growth.

In a previous interview with Rappler, Julius Guevara, associate director for research and advisory at Colliers said they have received a number of inquiries from Japanese companies interested in putting up manufacturing facilities in industrial areas in and around Manila.

“In the past 6 to 12 months there has been an increased activity of Japanese moving manufacturing to the Philippines,” said Guevara.

“Japan continues to make an impact on various facets of life form history to economy to popular culture. In economic terms since 2009, Japan has been either the top or second largest source of approved foreign direct investments into the Philippines," said Ramon del Rosario Jr, chairman of Makati Business Club.

"Last year alone, Japan's improved investments were valued at P69 billion, next only to the Netherlands. In 2012 Japan stood as the Philippines no. 1 trading partner and as the no. 1 market for Philippines exports,” Del Rosario added.


----------



## atatwolf

LeveragedBuyout said:


> No Colombia, India, Malaysia, Nigeria, Turkey, Poland? Instead, we have Laos, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Peru, Sri Lanka, Myanmar? Something is wrong with this picture. China hasn't even peaked yet, and you're already talking about what comes after China.


With all respect I don't think you know what an emerging market is. At the moment cheap production of the world is happening in China. In coming years it will move to those 16 new emerging countries.




senheiser said:


> funny how china has then more growth than all of these countries despite having bigger gdp per capita


Japan is investing in the neighbors of China, as you can see, those countries like Philippines, Thailand,etc will act as buffer zone against Chinese terrorism, see it as another South-Korea. Development, strong military to protect herself and civilized country. Investment is also a tool and Japan is using it wisely.

That is why China will never become not even a regional power. Japan is scooping up all their neighbors. They are strategically investinging for Japanese geopolitical interest. For example look at south-Korea 50 years ago, would you imagine them to be so developed today? Same will happen with Philippines, Indonesians and so on with Japanese investment. Not everbody is seeing, but Japan is rising star. They stopped being inwards and going outwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mao1949

atatwolf said:


> With all respect I don't think you know what an emerging market is. At the moment cheap production of the world is happening in China. In coming years it will move to those 16 new emerging countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is investing in the neighbors of China, as you can see, those countries like Philippines, Thailand,etc will act as buffer zone against Chinese terrorism, see it as another South-Korea. Development, strong military to protect herself and civilized country. Investment is also a tool and Japan is using it wisely.
> 
> That is why China will never become not even a regional power. Japan is scooping up all their neighbors. They are strategically investinging for Japanese geopolitical interest. For example look at south-Korea 50 years ago, would you imagine them to be so developed today? Same will happen with Philippines, Indonesians and so on with Japanese investment. Not everbody is seeing, but Japan is rising star. They stopped being inwards and going outwards.



Cheap production moved out of China over 8 years ago. The production in China is now produced mostly for the Chinese market which is the world's fastest growing market. Production in China is now being done more and more by domestic Chinese companies, both private and state-owned. Foreign manufacturing makes a smaller and smaller portion of total Chinese manufacturing output.

Japan is nothing special anymore, they are not only a incredibly ageing country but the population of Japan is declining. Most Japanese corporations are going bankrupt as competition from China and other countries are displacing Japanese technology and companies. Japanese monopoly on investment, technology and markets are being replaced by China. China is far too big and far too powerful for Japan or anyone else to stop. China is already an incredibly powerful country even though China is still a developing country. As China grows and develops, not a country on this planet will get within touching distance of China.

No amount wishful thinking among the haters will stop the rise of China 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> It doesnt change the fact that Japan will be pouring in billions of dollars investments in the Philippines. And we will make the Philippines into our major industrial / manufacturing hub in ASEAN.



Japan doesn't have the money to invest as Japanese companies are going bankrupt on a monthly basis. They are more worried about cutting costs to stay in business. The biggest Japanese companies are being hammered by Chinese and South Korean companies. Japanese economy is crashing as the currency has collapsed, inflation has risen and growth is still low. Japan is experiencing stagflation and with a declining population and low consumption and the staggering debt levels, Japan is becoming irrelevant with each passing year.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> The Philippines' population has reached 100 million. They are 2nd most populous nation in ASEAN , second only to Indonesia. They have a very large man power, and most of their population is young.
> 
> PS. Malaysia has less than 35 million people.



Most of the Pinoy population is illiterate. Nigeria has a massive population but their population is too stupid to be anything this century or the next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> The Philippines' population has reached 100 million. They are 2nd most populous nation in ASEAN , second only to Indonesia. They have a very large man power, and most of their population is young.
> 
> PS. Malaysia has less than 35 million people.


Malaysia has a better education system, better knowledge base. Japan does not want to turn Malaysia into another competitor like China, that is the only reason it's picked Philippines!


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

atatwolf said:


> With all respect I don't think you know what an emerging market is. At the moment cheap production of the world is happening in China. In coming years it will move to those 16 new emerging countries.



On the contrary, please provide a definition of emerging market in which the countries I listed do not qualify. The IMF classifies all of the countries I listed as emerging economies, so I stand on solid ground. I specifically mentioned those countries because they have a combination of growth and population size that makes them suitable for imitating China's development. 

Please explain how Laos, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Peru, Sri Lanka, Myanmar will serve as replacements for China in any way.


----------



## Zero_wing

Mao1949 said:


> Cheap production moved out of China over 8 years ago. The production in China is now produced mostly for the Chinese market which is the world's fastest growing market. Production in China is now being done more and more by domestic Chinese companies, both private and state-owned. Foreign manufacturing makes a smaller and smaller portion of total Chinese manufacturing output.
> 
> Japan is nothing special anymore, they are not only a incredibly ageing country but the population of Japan is declining. Most Japanese corporations are going bankrupt as competition from China and other countries are displacing Japanese technology and companies. Japanese monopoly on investment, technology and markets are being replaced by China. China is far too big and far too powerful for Japan or anyone else to stop. China is already an incredibly powerful country even though China is still a developing country. As China grows and develops, not a country on this planet will get within touching distance of China.
> 
> No amount wishful thinking among the haters will stop the rise of China
> 
> 
> 
> Japan doesn't have the money to invest as Japanese companies are going bankrupt on a monthly basis. They are more worried about cutting costs to stay in business. The biggest Japanese companies are being hammered by Chinese and South Korean companies. Japanese economy is crashing as the currency has collapsed, inflation has risen and growth is still low. Japan is experiencing stagflation and with a declining population and low consumption and the staggering debt levels, Japan is becoming irrelevant with each passing year.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Pinoy population is illiterate. Nigeria has a massive population but their population is too stupid to be anything this century or the next.



Oh please dont start amjoirty really check your numbers again oh wait propaganda does not count hahahaha stupid chinamen

anyway people ignore this arrogant SOB majority of our population can read and write 97% of the country is literate still this manufaturing manpower is the norm



Abu Nasar said:


> Malaysia has a better education system, better knowledge base. Japan does not want to turn Malaysia into another competitor like China, that is the only reason it's picked Philippines!



Maybe as Part of ASEAN maybe we can get a deal that would benefit the whole ASEAN not just the one country

Anyway i hope the non chinese imperial country would invest on power sector too we need many power plants now since we are growing i hope Japan and South Korea would invest more on this areas time to get the chinko imperials out of my country they been gives us not but trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zero_wing said:


> Oh please dont start amjoirty really check your numbers again oh wait propaganda does not count hahahaha stupid chinamen
> 
> anyway people ignore this arrogant SOB majority of our population can read and write 97% of the country is literate still this manufaturing manpower is the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe as Part of ASEAN maybe we can get a deal that would benefit the whole ASEAN not just the one country
> 
> Anyway i hope the non chinese imperial country would invest on power sector too we need many power plants now since we are growing i hope Japan and South Korea would invest more on this areas time to get the chinko imperials out of my country they been gives us not but trouble


Showing your country flags would be nice!


----------



## CHiahah

Abu Nasar said:


> You are entitled to your opinion and I do partly agree with you. But there is a difference between China and these countries:
> 
> 1) The investment China is making in R&D
> 2) The knowledge base that exists in China.
> 3) The military, and political clout China has
> 
> I could go on, but this thread is about Japan, lets not derail it.


brother, don`t care about his words.Chinese industry is upgrading now.some manufacturing will be transferred to Southeast Asia and South Asia.but it not means china will soon decline,instead,we will be more powerful.this Turkish guy words such as ”china will be surrounded by south-Koreas.“ is Working on the mouth addiction.In the world economy,I seldom see Turkey.Wealth come from diligence and wisdom not words and obscenity,let this guy immersed in his own world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

LeveragedBuyout said:


> On the contrary, please provide a definition of emerging market in which the countries I listed do not qualify. The IMF classifies all of the countries I listed as emerging economies, so I stand on solid ground. I specifically mentioned those countries because they have a combination of growth and population size that makes them suitable for imitating China's development.
> 
> *Please explain how Laos, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Peru, Sri Lanka, Myanmar will serve as replacements for China in any way.*


How? Wishful thinking!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

CHiahah said:


> brother, don`t care about his words.Chinese industry is upgrading now.some manufacturing will be transferred to Southeast Asia and South Asia.but it not means china will soon decline,instead,we will be more powerful.this Turkish guy words such as ”china will be surrounded by south-Koreas.“ is Working on the mouth addiction.In the world economy,I seldom see Turkey.Wealth come from diligence and wisdom not words and obscenity,let this guy immersed in his own world.


Well said!!! Welcome aboard Bro!!


----------



## Zero_wing

xunzi said:


> The more I think about our manufacturing capability, I got goosebumps. We are just a MONSTER at making stuff. That all. NOBODY can do what we do. We make the 20th century manufacturer powerhouse like US and Nazi Germany look like child play.



Wow so finally adminting your trying to be Nazi Germany



BuddhaPalm said:


> Guess the Filipinos didn't get enough after the Manila massacre of 1945.



Oh please since 1950s the Japanese have been best trade partner unlike china who continue to stealing from us our natural resources besides our islands and flooding our markerts with illegal import trash killing local industries so you guys are just causing us trouble why guys leave and take your trash with you! you people are nothing but porblem maker that causes problems for everyone just go


----------



## Nike

Good luck for Pinoy to becoming manufacturing hub for Japan companies, as Indonesia will chose the most difficult way to become industrialized country, with Nationalism Economy in Industry and manufacturing Sector .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> The Philippines' population has reached 100 million. They are 2nd most populous nation in ASEAN , second only to Indonesia. They have a very large man power, and most of their population is young.
> 
> PS. Malaysia has less than 35 million people.



Philippines is also 300,000 km². It is actually even smaller than Japan and I am sure you are aware Japan's dependence on resource import, which drives up the manufacturing cost. Indonesia, on the other hand, is 1.919 million km². It is the most resource rich nation in the area aside from Australia.


----------



## Azizam

LeveragedBuyout said:


> No Colombia, India, Malaysia, Nigeria, Turkey, Poland? Instead, we have Laos, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Peru, Sri Lanka, Myanmar? Something is wrong with this picture. China hasn't even peaked yet, and you're already talking about what comes after China.


Economics is not my subject but according to my knowledge, these countries will replace China's manufacturing power in future since China is being transformed into a high-income country from a middle-income country. Investments will be shifted into other post-China economies for cheap labour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Azizam said:


> Economics is not my subject but according to my knowledge, these countries will replace China's manufacturing power in future since China is being transformed into a high-income country from a middle-income country. Investments will be shifted into other post-China economies for cheap labour.



I don't doubt that manufacturing will gradually shift away from China, but not to the countries mentioned by the OP. They have neither the population size nor the economic growth necessary to take on such a burden. A much stronger argument can be made for the Next Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which includes the countries I mentioned.

That said, no single country can replace China.


----------



## R2D2

*MAFTA

Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*

I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.

A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.

Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.

Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.

Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.

Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.

Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.

Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.

Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.

Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.

Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.

Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.


----------



## Muslimdaughter

With Japan's relatively heavy corporate tax rate by international standards becoming virtually certain to be reduced, the focus will turn to how fast the government will cut the rate down the road and whether it can really come up with alternative tax revenues.


----------



## Zero_wing

xunzi said:


> Bow down on your knee and we will spare you. LOL



Or will fight you get blooded and win. You people like the Nazi scum piss off a lot of people just think about that


----------



## atatwolf

Zero_wing said:


> Or will fight you get blooded and win. You people like the Nazi scum piss off a lot of people just think about that


The thing is China has to start a war soon, otherwise they won't make a chance at all. China is getting surrounded by Japanese and US supported military and economic powers. Eventually it won't matter. They will have to bow down to Japan.


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't doubt that manufacturing will gradually shift away from China, but not to the countries mentioned by the OP. They have neither the population size nor the economic growth necessary to take on such a burden. A much stronger argument can be made for the Next Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which includes the countries I mentioned.
> 
> That said, no single country can replace China.



There are multiple countries that can replace China as per Japanese interests. We already have over 1,600 companies (manufacturing) based in the Philippines, over 1000 in India, as well as manufacturing centers in Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam. 

We have 4,000 businesses in Japan, which, are slowly being transferred to other countries slowly. Within the next decade, we will see more of our businesses in China being forayed into other hospitable locations. Tho i don't think will completely remove all businesses from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't doubt that manufacturing will gradually shift away from China, but not to the countries mentioned by the OP. They have neither the population size nor the economic growth necessary to take on such a burden. A much stronger argument can be made for the Next Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which includes the countries I mentioned.
> 
> That said, no single country can replace China.


Production will shift away from China. It is hostile country to peace on the world. The 16 countries of post-China has more than enough population. Plus
-These post-China 16 countries have much younger population. China is on average very old country: 40 years old.
-Younger means cheaper labor.
-Moving away production from China means a retaliation on China is more likely
-Of course there is also moral reasons: China is oppresive country with no democracy

Just like we couldn't imagine South-Korea being a country as we know 50 years ago. All these countries that US and Japan will support will also grow the same way and surround China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

atatwolf said:


> Production will shift away from China. It is hostile country to peace on the world. The 16 countries of post-China has more than enough population. Plus
> -These post-China 16 countries have much younger population. China is on average very old country: 40 years old.
> -Younger means cheaper labor.
> -Moving away production from China means a retaliation on China is more likely
> -Of course there is also moral reasons: China is oppresive country with no democracy
> 
> Just like we couldn't imagine South-Korea being a country as we know 50 years ago. All these countries that US and Japan will support will also grow the same way and surround China.



Yes, you're right. India and the Philippines looks good because they already have a growing BPP system, and IT sector. Philippines, i think , is now the #1 Telecommuting hub in Asia-Pacific. This is very evident in Cebu City, Manila, and even in Bacolod City and Iloilo City.


----------



## atatwolf

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, you're right. India and the Philippines looks good because they already have a growing BPP system, and IT sector. Philippines, i think , is now the #1 Telecommuting hub in Asia-Pacific. This is very evident in Cebu City, Manila, and even in Bacolod City and Iloilo City.


Even if by some miracle China can catch up technologically with its neighbors. There is no way China can compete. Chinese population is very old. Almost nearing 40 year on average per capita. Most of population of China lives in abject poverty. Just imagine exports dropping. People loosing their job and not even getting minimal slave wage they are getting now. It is recipe for disaster. These new countries that Japan and US is investing in will out compete China on cheaper labor cost and tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

atatwolf said:


> Even if by some miracle China can catch up technologically with its neighbors. There is no way China can compete. Chinese population is very old. Almost nearing 40 year on average per capita. Most of population of China lives in abject poverty. Just imagine exports dropping. People loosing their job and not even getting minimal slave wage they are getting now. It is recipe for disaster. These new countries that Japan and US is investing in will out compete China on cheaper labor cost and tech.



In the lingua franca of Economists and Financial Analysts, its all about "Diversifying one's portfolio"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

If you want to move here invest also in power plants we need them there are PPP projects Japan can join. Time to kick the chinko imperials out of my county they nothing but trouble making Yahoos they literaly poluting here


----------



## Aepsilons

Zero_wing said:


> If you want to move here invest also in power plants we need them there are PPP projects Japan can join. Time to kick the chinko imperials out of my county they nothing but trouble making Yahoos they literaly poluting here



I wouldn't use such negative adjectives and adverbs, my friend. The Chinese merely are advancing their interests, as any other nation. It is just the shear fact that their interests is contradictive to the goals and initiatives of the Republic of the Philippines. Tho , from my own personal experience in visiting the Philippines, I have seen the rich millieu of Chinese - Filipinos in the general Philippine population and society. And they are a peaceful bunch. 

Let's leave vitriol to the trolls, my friend. Let's discuss as civilized people here. 

That said, I wish more and more collaboration between Japan and your country.


----------



## xunzi

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I don't doubt that manufacturing will gradually shift away from China, but not to the countries mentioned by the OP. They have neither the population size nor the economic growth necessary to take on such a burden. A much stronger argument can be made for the Next Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which includes the countries I mentioned.
> 
> That said, no single country can replace China.


Island country is not suitable for manufacturing for obvious reason. Africa and India have a better shot but they are so unstable an


Zero_wing said:


> Or will fight you get blooded and win. You people like the Nazi scum piss off a lot of people just think about that


Beside the mistake of hollocaust, the Nazi is one of the most brilliant party in history. LOL


----------



## cloud_9

Are the Koreans out completely? It didn't really work for them,not sure what Japanese are trying to gain here.


----------



## atatwolf

Zero_wing said:


> If you want to move here invest also in power plants we need them there are PPP projects Japan can join. Time to kick the chinko imperials out of my county they nothing but trouble making Yahoos they literaly poluting here


Fair point... Look at what a Chin is addorsing few comments above me: the nazi party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan business mood defies economic headwinds, backs BOJ optimism*


By Tetsushi Kajimoto and Leika Kihara


TOKYO/AKITA Japan (Reuters) - Confidence of Japanese manufacturers held steady in June while the service-sector mood rebounded from the prior month, an encouraging sign for the economy as it tries to hold its ground in the face of soft exports and weakening consumption.

 
The readings in Thursday's Reuters Tankan poll - which strongly correlates with the Bank of Japan's key tankan quarterly survey - reinforce policymakers' confidence that the world's third-largest economy can weather the pain of a recent national sales tax increase.

 
Still, the BOJ may face renewed pressure for additional stimulus if the weakness in exports persist, threatening to derail a recovery which kicked in last year following near two decades of economic stagnation.

 
In a speech on Thursday that underscored some of the uncertainties ahead, BOJ board member Yoshihisa Morimoto warned of risks to the export outlook as demand in emerging Asian markets fail to gather momentum. 

 
He said there were "both downside and upside risks" to the BOJ's projection that exports will rebound, depending on how overseas economies perform.

 
"We must continue to scrutinise the outlook for emerging economies, as well as developments in Europe's debt problem and the U.S. economy," Morimoto told business leaders in Akita, northeastern Japan.

 
His comments follow data on Wednesday which showed Japan's exports fell for the first time in more than a year, hit by a drop in shipments to Asia and the United States.

 
Some market players worry that the hit from the April 1 tax increase to 8 percent from 5 percent and weak shipments could prove bigger than expected, squandering the progress made over the last year thanks to Tokyo's massive fiscal and monetary stimulus.

 
Still, Morimoto stuck to the central bank's upbeat view on the economy, saying it is likely to continue recovering moderately with the pain from the tax hike on household spending seen receding around summer.

 
The Reuters Tankan backs Morimoto's confidence, with manufacturers' morale seen improving in September, while the service-sector mood is expected to worsen but hover at relatively high levels.

 
The monthly poll of 400 major manufacturers and service-sector firms, of which 260 replied during the June 2-16 period, suggests that the BOJ's tankan due July 1 may show the impact of the April tax hike is limited.

 
That would be encouraging to the central bank, which has indicated it is willing to look through short term dips in growth without the need for additional stimulus.

 
"Firm readings reflect steady earnings at listed firms. Non-manufacturers seem to be more affected by the tax hike, but the pullback in demand has bottomed out," said Yoshimasa Maruyama, chief economist, Itochu Economic Research Institute.

 
"We need to scrutinise more upcoming data to determine the impact of the tax hike including household incomes. But the BOJ tankan is likely to show only slight decline in business sentiment given readings in the Reuters poll."

 
EXTERNAL HEADWINDS Morimoto, a former utility executive and now among the BOJ's nine board members, cautioned that growth in emerging nations will lack momentum until they start to feel the benefits from a pickup in demand in advanced economies.

 
Some companies in the Reuters poll also complained about lack of strength in external demand, particularly China and other emerging Asia.

 
"The expansionary trend is continuing for our business as a decline in demand after the tax hike has been smaller than expected. However, demand from Asia and China has been slow," a transport equipment firm said in the Reuters Tankan.

 
The central bank left monetary policy steady last week, signalling confidence that the economy is on track to meet its 2 inflation target next year without additional stimulus. Growth rebounded in the first quarter as consumers loaded up on goods ahead of the sales tax hike, but is seen slumping this quarter as the consumption-spike winds back.

 
Morimoto said a positive cycle was kicking off as rising profits were encouraging firms to boost jobs, wages and capital expenditure.

 
The bullish comments were reflected in the Reuters Tankan. Compared with three months ago, the survey's sentiment index for manufacturers inched up and that for service-sector firms fell slightly, pointing to relatively steady readings in the BOJ's quarterly tankan.



 
In the Reuters Tankan, the index of sentiment among manufacturers stood at plus 19, unchanged from May, and up 1 point from three months ago. At plus 29, the service-sector gauge was up 8 points from May but down 2 points from March.

 
Indexes are calculated by subtracting the percentage of pessimistic responses from optimistic ones. A positive reading means optimists outweigh pessimists.

 
The index for manufacturers is seen edging up to plus 21 in September, while the service-sector gauge is expected to fall to plus 25, with optimists still far outnumbering pessimists.


----------



## Zero_wing

xunzi said:


> Island country is not suitable for manufacturing for obvious reason. Africa and India have a better shot but they are so unstable an
> 
> Beside the mistake of hollocaust, the Nazi is one of the most brilliant party in history. LOL



Ya mao took some from them too so as Stalin



Nihonjin1051 said:


> I wouldn't use such negative adjectives and adverbs, my friend. The Chinese merely are advancing their interests, as any other nation. It is just the shear fact that their interests is contradictive to the goals and initiatives of the Republic of the Philippines. Tho , from my own personal experience in visiting the Philippines, I have seen the rich millieu of Chinese - Filipinos in the general Philippine population and society. And they are a peaceful bunch.
> 
> Let's leave vitriol to the trolls, my friend. Let's discuss as civilized people here.
> 
> That said, I wish more and more collaboration between Japan and your country.
> \
> But those are filipino chinese but they are filipinos make no mistake


----------



## xunzi

Zero_wing said:


> Ya mao took some from them too so as Stalin


The Nazi Germany is more powerful and more advance even if we compare 1940s tech Germany to Philippines in 2014. LOL They are more discipline and have more determination than your poor little island. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

xunzi said:


> The Nazi Germany is more powerful and more advance even if we compare 1940s tech Germany to Philippines in 2014. LOL They are more discipline and have more determination than your poor little island. LOL



Huh wow ang layo dude please since when did we compare 1940s Germany to the Present i was talking about your same idiocy with the Racist arrogant imperialist expansionist nazis


----------



## Tshering22

Japan must enter into the strategic sphere of aircraft manufacturing and mass exporting and must also involve itself in exporting military hardware and tech. These are two of the largest economic growth pillars. While New Komeito is a problem for Japanese PM Abe-san, he must do everything he can to either sideline them politically or convince them somehow to make this happen.

Japan has immense potential and capability and it will be a sad thing to see them bogged down by the pseudo-postdam agreements that bind Japanese people to toe the Western line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

xunzi said:


> Island country is not suitable for manufacturing for obvious reason. Africa and India have a better shot but they are so unstable an
> 
> Beside the mistake of hollocaust,* the Nazi is one of the most brilliant party in history*. LOL



i am very against about that parts, although i am myself against PRC in so many issues considering South China Sea conflict, in my highest opinion your own Chinese communist party is the most efficient and brilliant party in human history. Starting from the most humble ground of China society, until get the massive support from so many peasants in China, your country party can survive the most perilous of its episode at the time of massive purges launched by Chiang Kai Sek, surviving the bloody episode of Second Sino-Japanese War, eventually winning against Nationalist in Sino Civil war, and until now govern China mainland as a single unified country, surviving the collapse of Communist world elsewhere around the globe and make China economy back to its foot and challenge US hegemony in many parts and aspects. Nazi Germany who only live for a short lived life is nothing compare to yours CCP.


----------



## xunzi

Zero_wing said:


> Huh wow ang layo dude please since when did we compare 1940s Germany to the Present i was talking about your same idiocy with the Racist arrogant imperialist expansionist nazis


There is no correlation between our country and Nazi Germany ambition for expansion. Nothing in what we claimed were new. In fact, our territory is getting smaller compare to our Qing dynasty territory but you don't see us complaining too much about it. The only similarity between us and Nazi German is the ambition to success, the determination to be a great power that can rival the world power at the time (Nazi Germany with British Empire and China with USA), and of course the hard working and disciplinary nature to overcome unequal treatment, challenge, and double standard that is being impose on us. That all, my Filipino friend. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

The Americans have trained their pets very well when it comes down to obedience. Just look at Zero's active labor for his master.


----------



## xunzi

madokafc said:


> i am very against about that parts, although i am myself against PRC in so many issues considering South China Sea conflict, in my highest opinion your own Chinese communist party is the most efficient and brilliant party in human history. Starting from the most humble ground of China society, until get the massive support from so many peasants in China, your country party can survive the most perilous of its episode at the time of massive purges launched by Chiang Kai Sek, surviving the bloody episode of Second Sino-Japanese War, eventually winning against Nationalist in Sino Civil war, and until now govern China mainland as a single unified country, surviving the collapse of Communist world elsewhere around the globe and make China economy back to its foot and challenge US hegemony in many parts and aspects. Nazi Germany who only live for a short lived life is nothing compare to yours CCP.


Thank you Indonesia brotha! LOL We have a long way to go before we can say we reach the type of expertise and resiliency of the Nazi German war machine.


----------



## Nike

xunzi said:


> Thank you Indonesia brotha! LOL We have a long way to go before we can say we reach the type of expertise and resiliency of the Nazi German war machine.



Just as i am stated before i am against China claim in SCS issue, but i will say what i thought is right. And China Comunist party achievement in economics and basic science advancement terms is more enduring and lasting than the Nazis bunch. And usually military advancement fill follow it.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

xunzi said:


> Thank you Indonesia brotha! LOL We have a long way to go before we can say we reach the type of expertise and resiliency of the Nazi German war machine.



LOL Nazi Germany can't even keep their train run on time. You should do actual research on them. The greatest power in the WW2 were & still is the USofA. The only thing Nazi were good at was controlling the media & the Holocaust. 

UsefulNotes/Nazi Germany - Television Tropes & Idioms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

xunzi said:


> There is no correlation between our country and Nazi Germany ambition for expansion. Nothing in what we claimed were new. In fact, our territory is getting smaller compare to our Qing dynasty territory but you don't see us complaining too much about it. The only similarity between us and Nazi German is the ambition to success, the determination to be a great power that can rival the world power at the time (Nazi Germany with British Empire and China with USA), and of course the hard working and disciplinary nature to overcome unequal treatment, challenge, and double standard that is being impose on us. That all, my Filipino friend. LOL



first of all F all that you said second of all in the end they all went to hell so in the end as we say here wala rin na puntahan (end up no were) so your point is not only useless and no relavance in the 21st century otherwise serve as a lesson that imperialism with anti semitic ideas with expansionist imperialist agenda will have a way of biting you back and pissing a lot of countries is not a good idea and will led to your downfall wow its mirrioring you stitutation your Neo nazi country is in right now anyway your post so far has at all nothing to contribute to this thread at all so if you have no more trash to say like you poorly copied trashes you call products and your illegal countrymen working, stealing and comitting crimes here just go and leave! the door is open and dont let it hit on the way out because your trash bin moronic ideas you call facts, ideas are not only idotic but completely utherly useless. F@ck off my neo naz imperialistic expansionist friend.


----------



## xunzi

Zero_wing said:


> first of all F all that you said second of all in the end they all went to hell so in the end as we say here wala rin na puntahan (end up no were) so your point is not only useless and no relavance in the 21st century otherwise serve as a lesson that imperialism with anti semitic ideas with expansionist imperialist agenda will have a way of biting you back and pissing a lot of countries is not a good idea and will led to your downfall wow its mirrioring you stitutation your Neo nazi country is in right now anyway your post so far has at all nothing to contribute to this thread at all so if you have no more trash to say like you poorly copied trashes you call products and your illegal countrymen working, stealing and comitting crimes here just go and leave! the door is open and dont let it hit on the way out because your trash bin moronic ideas you call facts, ideas are not only idotic but completely utherly useless. F@ck off my neo naz imperialistic expansionist friend.


I don't understand banana talking. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

xunzi said:


> I don't understand banana talking. LOL



@xunzi ,

I've noticed that in all your responses , the tone of your message is either to instigate or to demean. For example, you repeat such phrases as "banana" and "LOL". Seriously, if you are trying to convey a rational point of view, try being respectful and not outright putting others down. Do you just enjoy this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DT1010

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @xunzi ,
> 
> I've noticed that in all your responses , the tone of your message is either to instigate or to demean. For example, you repeat such phrases as "banana" and "LOL". Seriously, if you are trying to convey a rational point of view, try being respectful and not outright putting others down. Do you just enjoy this?


He is an educated chinese


----------



## Zero_wing

Yes you dont your not really that bright.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> @xunzi ,
> 
> I've noticed that in all your responses , the tone of your message is either to instigate or to demean. For example, you repeat such phrases as "banana" and "LOL". Seriously, if you are trying to convey a rational point of view, try being respectful and not outright putting others down. Do you just enjoy this?



Is moron like majority of his kind


----------



## Edison Chen

Japan's annual exports declined for the first time in 15 months in May as shipments to Asia and the United States fell, threatening to knock the economy hard at a time when domestic consumption is being crimped by a national sales tax increase.

The data backs expectations for additional stimulus from the Bank of Japan in coming months, particularly if market confidence takes a hit as external demand proves elusive.

"If exports fail to pick up while domestic demand stagnates, that would heighten calls for the BOJ to act," said Takeshi Minami, chief economist at Norinchukin Research Institute.

Total exports fell 2.7 percent May on the year, Ministry of Finance data showed on Wednesday, compared with a 1.2 percent drop seen by economists and a 5.1 percent rise in April. On a seasonally adjusted basis, exports fell 1.2 percent in May from the prior month.

The central bank is counting on exports growth to partially offset the impact of a sales tax hike to 8 percent from 5 percent in April, but the MOF data will be a worry for policy makers.

Adding to the BOJ's concerns over soft exports to Asia is the surprising weakness in shipments to the United States - Japan's biggest export market - which suggests a recovery in advanced economies is slow to filter through to exporting firms.

This was underscored in Singapore's exports for May, which unexpectedly fell on weak shipments to its key markets. The city-state's non-oil domestic exports to the United States fell 8.8 percent in May from a year earlier, compared with 11.7 percent growth in April.

In South Korea, exports to the U.S. rose 5.5 percent on-year, but that was much slower than April's 19.3 percent jump.

The MOF data showed Japan's U.S.-bound exports fell 2.8 percent, the first drop in 17 months led by decline in car shipments, while exports to China rose 0.4 percent on-year.

Exports to Asia, which account for more than half of Japan's total exports, fell 3.4 percent in May from a year earlier, the first annual decline in 15 months.

MISPLACED CONFIDENCE?

BOJ Governor Haruhiko Kuroda last week said the timing of export recovery may have been delayed, but the bank has maintained that the economy is on track to meet its 2 percent inflation goal next year, shrugging off the need for additional stimulus. [ID:nL4N0OU0JD]

Minutes of the May 20-21 BOJ meeting released on Wednesday reinforced policymakers' confidence about the economic outlook.

The central bank chief sees shipments eventually picking up as overseas markets, mainly advanced economies, recover.

However, the latest data suggests external demand may not fire up nearly enough to help Japan's economy cope with short term dips in growth.

Norinchukin Research's Minami believes that although market expectations for fresh BOJ easing steps have largely been pushed back to later this year, Kuroda may act by autumn to arrest a loss of momentum.

The world's third-biggest economy picked up speed in the first quarter as consumers loaded up on goods ahead of the tax hike, but growth is expected to slump in the current quarter as the effects of the one-off consumption spike winds back.

"In today’s world of very low US$-value export growth Abenomics could only count on export-led growth by taking market share," Capital Economics said in a note to clients.

"It remains to be seen whether Abenomics can stimulate domestic spending sufficiently to offset weak export demand."





DOMESTIC CONSUMPTION, EXPORT VOLUMES WEAK

Indeed, the negative impact of the sales tax hike on consumption was highlighted in Japan's imports for May, which fell 3.6 percent on the year, versus a 1.7 percent increase expected.

The weaker imports helped the country's trade deficit narrow from a year earlier to 909.0 billion yen, but still marked a record run of 23 months in the red.

Japan's exports had grown at a double-digit pace in the second half of last year, but growth has slowed to below 10 percent this year as the effects of a weak yen fade.

More worryingly, the yen's fall has failed to shore up export volumes, which peaked in 2007 and have been falling for a third straight year in 2013.

Export volumes fell 3.4 percent in May from a year ago, highlighting the plight of exporters as a weak yen has boosted import costs more than export income.

BOJ's aggressive monetary stimulus helped weaken the yen by some 20 percent last year, boosting exporters' profits and share prices. However, the yen has moved sideways this year versus the dollar, limiting gains in the value of exports.

($1 = 102.0500 Japanese Yen)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

more bad news from asia and even bigger ones, the chinese property collapse has began. This can topple the chiense shadow banks. Will be interesting how this will turn out

China Property Collapse Has Begun - Forbes


----------



## Indus Falcon

MarkusS said:


> more bad news from asia and even bigger ones, the chinese property collapse has began. This can topple the chiense shadow banks. Will be interesting how this will turn out
> 
> China Property Collapse Has Begun - Forbes


Why are you derailing this thread? This thread is about Japan, not China. Start a new one on China if you want to!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IsaacNewton

The 3 main exports of Japan in the 1980s-2000's were cars, electronics (dvd players, walkman, cellphones, camera, ect) and household appliances (water boiler, rice cooker)

Samsung + Apple effectively dethroned Japan as the king of electronics, Apple's Ipod defeated Japanese walkman/CD player/MP3 device, Japan's computers are not as popular as apple/samsung/chinese, cellphone market lost to the smartphone revolution.

Japan's TV and camera market are still in OK shape but they don't command the same market share anymore. 

Japan's household appliances are losing because china just make her own. 

Japan's cars are still as strong as ever, but if Japan wants to be the export capital of the world like it was in the 1980's-1990's, she'll need to find a new industry because I don't think she can reclaim the electronics market share anymore.


----------



## Jlaw

* Honda expects to expand Takata airbag recall, could top one million vehicles: source *
YOKO KUBOTA

TOKYO — Reuters

Published Monday, Jun. 16 2014, 9:48 AM EDT

Last updated Monday, Jun. 16 2014, 9:59 AM EDT

Comments

AA

Honda Motor Co expects to recall vehicles with potentially defective air bags, a move that could expand a massive, multi-company air-bag recall by more than a million, according to a person with knowledge of the matter.

The recall involves faulty air-bag inflators supplied by Takata Corp and would follow a similar move this week by Toyota Motor Corp. The Honda recall should be announced by the end of June, according to the person, who declined to be identified.

*More Related to this Story*

 Recall Faulty airbags prompt expanded Toyota recall; further fixes may be needed 


 You & Your Car Two-time VW turbo trouble taxes his patience 


 Redline Reality Bites: How I learned I would never be a pro motorcycle racer 



*Spotted
Spotted: The best way to show your true World Cup colours is on your car*



*Gallery
In Pictures: How real soccer fans decorate their cars*



*Trans-Canada Highway
Ten exciting new cars to watch for*
Honda, while waiting for further information from Takata on its inflator problems, is also investigating on its own how many vehicles it may need to call back and where they are, according to the individual. The number of vehicles it recalls could exceed the 1.135 million vehicles Honda called back globally last year, the person said.

Asked whether Honda will expand air-bag-related recalls from last year, company spokeswoman Akemi Ando said: “We are conducting investigations quickly and if we decide that there are vehicles that should be called back, we will swiftly file for a recall.”

Toyota, the world’s largest auto maker, on Wednesday called back 1.62 million previously recalled vehicles outside Japan as well as 650,000 more in Japan not previously recalled. The additional vehicles brought to more than 7 million the total number of cars equipped with Takata air bags to be called back worldwide over the last five years.

Toyota’s recall from 2013 was a part of a bigger recall by car makers that include Honda, Nissan Motor Co and Mazda Motor Corp. In total, they recalled about 3.6 million vehicles with air-bag inflators that could explode in an accident and send pieces of shrapnel into the vehicle.

Toyota said it has determined that the serial numbers of potentially faulty inflators that Takata previously supplied were incomplete. Takata said it supports Toyota’s decision to recall the vehicles.

The Japanese Transport Ministry has ordered car makers including Honda, Nissan and Mazda to determine quickly whether they need to expand their recalls. Mazda spokeswoman Misato Kobayashi declined to say when the company would finish its investigations, while Nissan could not be reached immediately.

The U.S. auto industry regulator, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, said it had opened an investigation this week into an estimated 1,092,000 vehicles made by not only Toyota, but also Honda, Nissan, Mazda and Fiat SpA’s Chrysler Group after receiving six reports of air bags not deploying properly in the humid climates of Florida and Puerto Rico.

_(Additional reporting by Maki Shiraki in Tokyo)_

_Honda expects to expand Takata airbag recall, could top one million vehicles: source - The Globe and Mail_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*U.S. key to Uniqlo's global aspirations*

NEW YORK —

Many of the details of Uniqlo’s aggressive U.S. expansion still need to be worked out, but at least one thing is clear: the campaign will start on the coasts.

The Japanese apparel chain, known in its home market for its cheap chic clothing basics, has so far confined its U.S. adventure to cities like Boston, San Francisco and Los Angeles.

But a broader U.S. presence will be inevitable as the company blankets the country as part of its ambition to become the world’s biggest specialty apparel retailer. Uniqlo will grow from fewer than 10 U.S. stores last year, to about 40 by the end of 2014, to 200 by 2020.

“We will have a much larger footprint, which has to include the middle of the country,” said Larry Meyer, chief executive of Uniqlo USA.

So far, Uniqlo’s brand recognition is strong in the Northeast, where consumers know its flagship U.S. stores in New York City, and in the West Coast, where a large Asian population already recognizes the company.

Uniqlo, a unit of Fast Retailing Co, is part of a wave of giants remaking global apparel. This group includes Spain’s Grupo Inditex, parent of Zara; Sweden’s Hennes & Mauritz (H&M); and U.S. chain Gap, all of which have greater sales than Uniqlo. For now.

The United States, along with China and Southeast Asia, are the key growth markets identified by founder and chief executive Tadashi Yanai, ranked Japan’s second-richest man by Forbes.

Yanai aims to increase global sales to five trillion yen by 2020, about a five-fold increase from 2013 sales and a sum that would make it the biggest player in this segment.

Yanai’s philosophy “and my philosophy is, ‘If you think small, you get no higher. So you might as well think big,’” said Meyer, a retail industry veteran who joined Uniqlo in January 2013.

Uniqlo is especially known for basics like T-shirts that may fetch $12 and undergarments that cost less than half of what they would garner at department stores.

The company also prides itself on innovations like “heattech,” a thin fabric that keeps heat from escaping the body, and “performance wear,” athletic gear donned by tennis star Novak Djokovic that is sweat and odor-resistant.

Morningstar analyst Jaime Katz said Uniqlo’s challenges include attracting enough customers at especially pricey locations like Fifth Avenue in Manhattan. She also cites the difficulty of breaking into a new market where companies like Gap and H&M are already established.

But Katz sees an appeal in Uniqlo.

“It’s more a color schematic than anything else,” Katz said. “It’s the same thing offered in 100 different colors. Everybody needs the basics, everybody needs consistent product, and that’s what they tend to offer.”

Meyer said its U.S. stores are “on the road to profitability” while the company is in expansion mode.

The company’s items will be manufactured at the same China sites and moved through the company’s global supply chain. The designs will be identical to those in Japan, although Uniqlo plans sizing specifications for the U.S. market.

“There’s more than just size in size,” Meyer said. “It’s a question of how wide are the shoulders, how wide is the rear. Clothing sizing is shockingly complex.”

U.S. key to Uniqlo's global aspirations ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JAL and NTT East to provide tourists to Japan with free Wi-Fi service*

TOKYO —

Japan Airlines (JAL) and Nippon Telegraph and Telephone East Corp (NTT East) will provide free Wi-Fi service to tourists visiting Japan. Free ID and password for connecting to NTT East’s Free Wi-Fi (public wireless LAN) service can be obtained on JAL overseas website (JAPAN AIRLINES Worldwide Sites from late June.

Around 50% of international tourists to Japan wish to use free Wi-Fi. In response, free public wireless LAN environment has been developed in many areas such as airports, railway stations, and convenience stores etc. To introduce more convenient services to tourists visiting Japan, JAL said it would cooperate with NTT East, which has “Hikari Station” hotspots located at more than 46,000 shops and facilities in the eastern Japan, to enable tourists to use free Wi-Fi service during short visits to Japan.

Foreign visitors purchasing ticket of JAL flights to Japan will be eligible to apply for free ID and password on JAL overseas website. With the ID and password, users can enjoy free Wi-Fi service at a wide range of NTT East’s Wi-Fi hotspots for 14 days. 


JAL and NTT East to provide tourists to Japan with free Wi-Fi service ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

IsaacNewton said:


> The 3 main exports of Japan in the 1980s-2000's were cars, electronics (dvd players, walkman, cellphones, camera, ect) and household appliances (water boiler, rice cooker)
> 
> Samsung + Apple effectively dethroned Japan as the king of electronics, Apple's Ipod defeated Japanese walkman/CD player/MP3 device, Japan's computers are not as popular as apple/samsung/chinese, cellphone market lost to the smartphone revolution.
> 
> Japan's TV and camera market are still in OK shape but they don't command the same market share anymore.
> 
> Japan's household appliances are losing because china just make her own.
> 
> Japan's cars are still as strong as ever, but if Japan wants to be the export capital of the world like it was in the 1980's-1990's, she'll need to find a new industry because I don't think she can reclaim the electronics market share anymore.



Well Japan was certainly a leader in consumer entertainment electronics (eg Sony). However that whole segment has gone through a huge transformation (I believe due to mp3s). Gone are the days of walking into a store like Tweeter and buying a receiver, equalizer, a dual cassette deck, a phonograph, a VCR, a CD player, and big @ss speakers. This stack could cost some serious cash:








So much cash that thieves would break into your house and go straight for the stereo system.

Now it's basically this.



no more commercials like this anymore





At least break-ins have decreased as there isn't easy money to be had now. Hard to carry a huge flat screen under your arm. Playstation is still a target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Peter C said:


> Well Japan was certainly a leader in consumer entertainment electronics (eg Sony). However that whole segment has gone through a huge transformation (I believe due to mp3s). Gone are the days of walking into a store like Tweeter and buying a receiver, equalizer, a dual cassette deck, a phonograph, a VCR, a CD player, and big @ss speakers. This stack could cost some serious cash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's basically this.



Ah, the 80s and 90s. I was a poor kid but they were good times.
A time when a lot of things were out of reach so imagination and improvisation was the norm. Looking back, it seems to me like the modern world has corrupted me too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Ah, the 80s and 90s. I was a poor kid but they were good times.
> A time when a lot of things were out of reach so imagination and improvisation was the norm. Looking back, it seems to me like the modern world has corrupted me too much.



Plus most speakers in tv's sounded like sh*t and you were pretty much forced to buy stuff like that to get decent sound.
Now tv speakers are relatively decent (not great...but acceptable). So no need for extra components.

Mp3s + decent tv sound = death of the component stack and Japan's electronics cash cow.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan PM Abe says 'positive cycle' emerging in economy*

TOKYO (Reuters) - Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said on Tuesday that a "positive cycle" was appearing in the country's economy as rising corporate revenues lead to higher wages and household income.

But Abe said the recovery has yet to reach broader sectors of the economy, stressing the need to ensure the positive economic cycle does not end up as a temporary phenomenon.

"The mandate of 'Abenomics' is to make people across Japan feel the benefits of the economic recovery," he told a news conference.




 *Japan PM Abe says 'positive cycle' emerging in economy - chicagotribune.com*

JAPANESE Prime Minister Shinzo Abe yesterday announced an "upgrading" of his New Growth Strategy, and pledged anew to deregulate and revive the world's third-largest economy through bold economic reforms.

"There will be no taboos and no sacred areas. The Abe Cabinet will break through any wall," he said.

The expanded strategy identified key areas of reform as economic deregulation, labour market reforms, taxation, foreign investment in Japan, agricultural and other trade reforms, stabilising Japan's shrinking population, boosting financial investment and improving corporate governance, along with actions such as strengthening the role of women.

At a briefing last night after the Cabinet endorsed the enhanced growth strategy, Mr Abe acknowledged that the benefits of Abenomics had yet to reach all corners of Japan, and pledged to remedy this.

With the main provisions of the growth strategy having been leaked lately, financial markets were blase about the news; Tokyo stock prices barely moved.

Obviously aware that markets had become sceptical of any early progress on the deregulation and structural reform front, Mr Abe kept stressing yesterday that his administration was bent on breaking all barriers to reform.

One of the most closely watched areas of the growth strategy is the proposed reduction of corporate taxes, which will give a boost to businesses foreign and domestic.

Mr Abe yesterday repeated his determination to cut the standard rate from the current 35 per cent to under 30 per cent. He still did not specify a time frame for doing this, but gave an assurance that the cut would not be tied to a second scheduled increase in the national consumption tax.

No decision has been made yet about going ahead with the plan to raise this tax from 8 per cent to 10 per cent next year, but he said that the government would "find the resources" to fund the corporate tax cut - and this will depend on the economy fares from hereon.

Markets worry that non-economic issues - security questions and constitutional issues, for example - could divert his attention from his ambitious agenda, but he pledged yesterday to stay the course.

Mr Abe defended his record of reform, saying that 30 bills related to economic reform had been passed in the 150-day ordinary session that just ended, and that the pace of reform would not lose steam.

Japan's economy is about to regain its confidence, he said, citing restored economic growth and inflation along with rising wages and bonuses, which are powering consumption. He conceded, however, that social expenditures would need to go up to aid certain groups and smaller businesses.

A key concern in the country is the need to stabilise the shrinking population at 100 million; experts say this will be difficult to achieve without allowing more immigration.

But Mr Abe defended his decision to focus on allowing construction and other workers to enter Japan for limited periods - likely to be extended from three years to five. Other countries have come up against problems from open-door policies, he said.

On trade, the government strategy is to quickly conclude the 12-nation Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) agreement. Talks are now bogged down as Japan and the United States, by far the most dominant economies in the TPP, remain at odds over issues such as access to Japan's agricultural market.

Under the New Growth Strategy, agricultural cooperatives will be urged to reform themselves over the next five years; the number of agricultural corporations will be raised four-fold to 50,000 by 2020, and the value of agricultural exports, to five trillion yen (S$61 billion) by 2030.

A Reuters report said the new growth strategy includes opening up US$30 billion in public infrastructure projects such as airports to management by private investors.

Tokyo also aims to double annual foreign direct investment to nearly US$345 billion by 2020. At 3.5 per cent of the gross domestic product, Japan's inbound direct investment is the lowest among OECD (Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) countries.

The Tokyo Stock Exchange will meanwhile compile by mid-2015 a Corporate Governance Code to improve oversight of listed companies. Under this, banks will have to appoint at least one outside director - a capitulation on previous recommendations from Mr Abe's party, which had called for multiple external directors for all listed companies.



Japan PM unveils his enhanced growth strategy, japan economy japan economy News & Headlines - THE BUSINESS TIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Sumitomo Mitsui Would Consider BNP Paribas’s U.S. Unit *

Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group Inc. (8316), Japan’s second-biggest bank by market value, would be open to a purchase of BNP Paribas (BNP) SA’s U.S. unit amid a push for acquisitions abroad, Chairman Masayuki Oku said.

“The U.S. market is a very big market and in retail banking there might some chances to get in -- of course we will study them,” Oku, 69, said yesterday in an interview in London. If BNP Paribas “comes to us, we will study it -- but they’re not coming. There are no such plans” at the moment, he said.

Sumitomo Mitsui and larger rival Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc. (8306) are watching to see if BNP Paribas will sell the BancWest Corp. unit, the Sunday Times reported June 1, without saying how it obtained the information. Japanese banks are seeking acquisitions abroad to offset falling lending rates that have led to the lowest interest margins in Asia.

“BancWest would be a rare deal if BNP really decides to sell it,” Akira Takai, a Tokyo-based analyst at Daiwa Securities Group Inc., said by phone today. “Japanese banks are expecting overseas businesses to lead earnings growth because domestic growth is slow.”

A potential $10 billion fine against BNP Paribas for violating U.S. sanctions is fueling speculation that France’s largest bank will seek to exit BancWest, which the Paris-based company has owned since 2001.


Isabelle Wolff, a spokeswoman at BNP Paribas in Paris, declined to comment on Oku’s remarks.

*U.S. Return *
Shares of Sumitomo Mitsui gained 0.4 percent to 4,259 yen at the midday trading break in Tokyo, where the company is based. The broader Topix (TPX) index added 0.2 percent.

A purchase of BancWest would bring the Japanese lender back to the U.S. for the first time since 1998, when predecessor Sumitomo Bank Ltd. sold San Francisco-based Sumitomo Bank of California. Japanese banks were pulling back from international businesses at the time, weighed down by bad loans at home.

BancWest, based in San Francisco, has more than 670 branches in 20 U.S. states, serving more than 2.4 million clients, according to its website. BNP Paribas said in March it was targeting at least 6 percent annual revenue growth for BancWest through 2016, after posting 2.2 billion euros ($3 billion) last year.

*Price Concern *
“The biggest issue would be the price,” Daiwa’s Takai said. “If it’s too high, that would lead to concern that Sumitomo Mitsui would need to sell shares to raise funds.”

Sumitomo Mitsui has stepped up investments abroad over the past two years. It doubled its stake in Bank of East Asia Ltd., Hong Kong’s largest family-run lender, to 9.5 percent in 2012 and agreed to buy 40 percent of Indonesia’s PT Bank Tabungan Pensiunan Nasional for about $1.5 billion last year.

Outside the U.S. and Asia, where the bank will continue to boost client assets, Sumitomo Mitsui is also eager to grow through acquisitions and has held talks with several European lenders that haven’t led to agreements, Oku said. He declined to identify the companies.

“We’re open to proposals in commercial banking that supplement our strategies in expanding our businesses on a global basis, or in Europe in a wider sense, the Middle East or Africa,” Oku said.

PNC Financial Services Group Inc. and Sumitomo Mitsui are among the banks weighing bids for Bank of New York Mellon Corp.’s corporate-trust arm, people with knowledge of the matter said last month. BNY Mellon is working with Goldman Sachs Group Inc. to sell the unit, which may fetch more than $2.5 billion, people familiar with the matter have said.

Sumitomo Mitsui last month forecast a 19 percent drop in this year’s earnings as loan growth loses momentum and returns from stock investments wane.


Sumitomo Mitsui Would Consider BNP Paribas’s U.S. Unit - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan’s Jobless Rate Falls to 16-Year Low*

TOKYO — The unemployment rate in Japan fell to a 16-year low in May, government data showed on Friday, suggesting that the economy would rebound in the third quarter from a sales tax increase and consequent slump in consumer spending.

The jobless rate in Japan — the world’s third-largest economy, after those of the United States and China — fell to 3.5 percent. That is the lowest level since 1997 and that which the Japanese central bank says is near full employment. The jobless rate was 3.6 percent in April. At the same time, the availability of jobs rose to its highest level since 1992, which is encouraging news for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe as he tries to cement a recovery after two decades of stagnation.

The strong employment numbers were published alongside other data on Friday showing that the core consumer price index, which includes oil products but excludes the volatile prices of fresh food, rose 3.4 percent in the year to May, matching the median forecast of economists surveyed by Reuters. The sales tax increase pushed up prices across the board for the fastest rise since April 1982.

Excluding the tax increase, core consumer inflation stood at 1.4 percent, slower than the 1.5 percent annual increase in the previous month, mainly because of the fading effects of the weak yen and a rise last year in electricity bills. The slight decrease was in line with the Japanese central bank’s projection that price gains would slow for a few months before accelerating again late this year. The Bank of Japan estimated that the sales tax increase — it rose to 8 percent from 5 percent on April 1 — would add 1.7 percentage points to annual consumer inflation in April and two percentage points from May onward. The central bank has also said that Japan is on track to meet its 2 percent inflation target next year, although it projects that consumer inflation will hover just above 1 percent for several months.

Japan’s household spending fell 8 percent in the year to May, the government said Friday, four times the drop projected in a median market forecast and more than the 4.6 percent decline in April. The tumble mainly reflected a pulling back in spending on housing, cars and household appliances, all of which underwent a surge in demand before the sales tax increase. Households spent more on items like television sets, personal computers and clothing in May. Spending on eating out also stopped falling.

“The decline in household spending is too large to ignore, but if you exclude auto sales, there are signs that spending is bottoming out,” said Hiroshi Miyazaki, a senior economist at Mitsubishi UFJ Morgan Stanley Securities. “It may take a little longer for spending to recover,” he added, “but there’s no need to turn pessimistic on the economy.”

Analysts say they expect the economy to contract in the second quarter. Weak spending could make the contraction worse, they say, although the strong job market and an expected increase in summer bonus payments will underpin spending.

“A contraction in the second quarter is a certainty, but the job market improvements are positive for the economy,” said Yoshiki Shinke, the chief economist at the Dai-ichi Life Research Institute.

The data are unlikely to change dominant market expectations that the central bank will hold off on further monetary stimulus for the rest of this year, analysts said, and the central bank has signaled that it sees no immediate need to expand the already huge stimulus program deployed in April 2013.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/28/b...-rate-falls-to-16-year-low-in-japan.html?_r=0


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese automakers boost investment in U.S. by $5 bn in 2013*


 WASHINGTON: Japanese carmakers boosted investment in their U.S. plants by more than $5 billion in 2013, the biggest increase on record, new figures from the Japan Automobile Manufacturers Association showed on Monday.


Total manufacturing investment in U.S. plants, vehicles and engines reached $40.6 billion in 2013, up $5.2 billion from the previous year and the biggest jump since Japanese automakers started building U.S. factories in the early 1980s.

 
Since Honda Motor Co began making cars in Ohio in 1982, Japanese automakers have come to rely on locally made vehicles for the U.S. market. About 70 percent of the vehicles sold by Japanese brands in the United States are made in North America.

 
Japanese automakers cut the exposure to fluctuating currency valuations and shipping expenses by making cars in the United States, Mexico and Canada for the U.S. market.

 
U.S. employment rose slightly to 82,816 workers last year at the 26 manufacturing facilities, 36 research plants and distributors operated by Japanese automakers Honda, Toyota Motor Corp, Nissan Motor Co, Subaru, a unit of Fuji Heavy Industries, Mitsubishi Motors Corp and Isuzu Motors. The increase in workers employed on research and development was the biggest since 2005.

 
"Direct employment through manufacturing and R&D increased for the third year in a row, proving the Japanese auto industry's value to America and its many hard workers," said JAMA USA general director Ron Bookbinder.

 
Another 319,568 workers were employed at the 6,312 dealerships operated by Japanese carmakers last year, JAMA said.

 
Bookbinder said the number of manufacturing workers at Japanese plants in the United States rose 2.7 percent to 59,494.


Japanese automakers boost investment in U.S. by $5 bn in 2013 | ET Auto


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Sumitomo Mitsui Would Consider BNP Paribas’s U.S. Unit *
> 
> 
> A purchase of BancWest would bring the Japanese lender back to the U.S. for the first time since 1998, when predecessor Sumitomo Bank Ltd. sold San Francisco-based Sumitomo Bank of California. Japanese banks were pulling back from international businesses at the time, weighed down by bad loans at home.



It is precisely this way of thinking that has kept Japan from re-engineering its economy. The basics of management: dispose of underperforming assets, invest in growth assets. I was hopeful when Nomura stepped up to the plate to buy Lehman Bros' Asian operations, but my understanding is that the integration has not gone so well. Any insight on that from the Japanese press, @Nihonjin1051 ?

A couple of articles to add to the mix as a follow-up to my last comment. I will try and highlight only the key sections to save the reader some time:

1) Bolstering Japan’s ROE, Military and Financial
...Mr. Abe argues that longstanding Japanese traditions now must be changed, whether it’s a management culture that favors many stakeholders over shareholders, or a pacifism that seems impervious to new threats in the region.

...
But the farmers protesting Japan’s entry into a pan-Pacific free-trade pact have also been vociferous about the threat to their way of life. The Keidanren big business lobby has, behind the scenes, been fervent in arguing that Japan, unlike virtually every other advanced economy, doesn’t necessarily need independent directors on corporate boards. Even some institutional investors have argued that a focus on higher corporate ROE could erode social stability if companies forced to seek higher profits lay off workers, challenging Japan’s lifetime employment model.

The Abe counterargument: Japan has no choice. Japanese companies in listed on the first section of the Tokyo Stock Exchange had an average ROE of 6% from 2003 through 2013, compared with 12.6% for those in the MSCI World index, according to Bloomberg. That may have been fine for a time when Japan could rely on tolerant domestic capital for growth. It seems less viable if domestic companies need to turn more to global investors.

2) Boosting Japan’s Growth: Some Low-Hanging Fruit
Many parts of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s new growth strategy will be difficult to implement. That’s why he has called himself a “drill bit” poised to “break through the solid rock of vested interests.” It’s why some of the most significant proposals were, to mix metaphors, watered down before announcement. If it were easy to remove the impediments to Japanese growth, it would have been done long ago.

But there are actually a number of quick bureaucratic reforms the government could enact that could make a big difference for Japanese commerce. For example, “elimination of the requirement for company seal and judicial scrivener to complete the registration procedure” to start a new business “can be done without changing any existing law,” says a new working paper from Stanford University’s Japan Studies Program. “Moreover, these reforms are not likely to face much political resistance because the benefactors of the regulations (seal makers and judicial scriveners in this example) are not known for their political clout.”

The study, by economists Jamal Ibrahim Haidar of the Paris School of Economics and Takeo Hoshi of Stanford, offers a detailed examination of one part of Mr. Abe’s program: a pledge to boost Japan’s position in the World Bank’s “Doing Business Ranking,” which assesses the “ease of doing business” in various countries around the world. Japan currently ranks 15th among 31 high-income countries in the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development. Mr. Abe’s goal is to hit the top three by 2020. The authors identify 27 changes, mainly fairly narrow, that could get him there.

---

If Abe cannot get these relatively easy reforms done in the next 12 months, "Abenomics" is finished.


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> It is precisely this way of thinking that has kept Japan from re-engineering its economy. The basics of management: dispose of underperforming assets, invest in growth assets. I was hopeful when Nomura stepped up to the plate to buy Lehman Bros' Asian operations, but my understanding is that the integration has not gone so well. Any insight on that from the Japanese press, @Nihonjin1051 ?
> 
> A couple of articles to add to the mix as a follow-up to my last comment. I will try and highlight only the key sections to save the reader some time:
> 
> 1) Bolstering Japan’s ROE, Military and Financial
> ...Mr. Abe argues that longstanding Japanese traditions now must be changed, whether it’s a management culture that favors many stakeholders over shareholders, or a pacifism that seems impervious to new threats in the region.
> 
> ...
> But the farmers protesting Japan’s entry into a pan-Pacific free-trade pact have also been vociferous about the threat to their way of life. The Keidanren big business lobby has, behind the scenes, been fervent in arguing that Japan, unlike virtually every other advanced economy, doesn’t necessarily need independent directors on corporate boards. Even some institutional investors have argued that a focus on higher corporate ROE could erode social stability if companies forced to seek higher profits lay off workers, challenging Japan’s lifetime employment model.
> 
> The Abe counterargument: Japan has no choice. Japanese companies in listed on the first section of the Tokyo Stock Exchange had an average ROE of 6% from 2003 through 2013, compared with 12.6% for those in the MSCI World index, according to Bloomberg. That may have been fine for a time when Japan could rely on tolerant domestic capital for growth. It seems less viable if domestic companies need to turn more to global investors.
> 
> 2) Boosting Japan’s Growth: Some Low-Hanging Fruit
> Many parts of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s new growth strategy will be difficult to implement. That’s why he has called himself a “drill bit” poised to “break through the solid rock of vested interests.” It’s why some of the most significant proposals were, to mix metaphors, watered down before announcement. If it were easy to remove the impediments to Japanese growth, it would have been done long ago.
> 
> But there are actually a number of quick bureaucratic reforms the government could enact that could make a big difference for Japanese commerce. For example, “elimination of the requirement for company seal and judicial scrivener to complete the registration procedure” to start a new business “can be done without changing any existing law,” says a new working paper from Stanford University’s Japan Studies Program. “Moreover, these reforms are not likely to face much political resistance because the benefactors of the regulations (seal makers and judicial scriveners in this example) are not known for their political clout.”
> 
> The study, by economists Jamal Ibrahim Haidar of the Paris School of Economics and Takeo Hoshi of Stanford, offers a detailed examination of one part of Mr. Abe’s program: a pledge to boost Japan’s position in the World Bank’s “Doing Business Ranking,” which assesses the “ease of doing business” in various countries around the world. Japan currently ranks 15th among 31 high-income countries in the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development. Mr. Abe’s goal is to hit the top three by 2020. The authors identify 27 changes, mainly fairly narrow, that could get him there.
> 
> ---
> 
> If Abe cannot get these relatively easy reforms done in the next 12 months, "Abenomics" is finished.



Ah yes, i think that was a bad move, considering what happened to Lehman Brothers , in the end. In my opinion, Nomura would have done better to consider Lehman brother's SEC litigation history. But then again, $225 million is a minor cost for Nomura Holdings. Thanks for the links @LeveragedBuyout . It is with expectation that I will be following our economic development.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mercedes Benz teams up with Super Mario in new SUV advertisements for Japan*

We all know that the most famous 8-bit plumber in the world, Super Mario and the whole franchise behind it, is a legend in Japan and in all of geekdom, and it probably makes sense to take advantage of partnering your product with Nintendo if given the chance. But what German luxury sedan makers Mercedes Benz has done with the marketing ploy for its new GLA class compact in Japan is a little bit on the weird side. 


Mario, probably Nintendo’s most famous character and the top money-maker for the struggling video game company, is front and center in the Mercedes Benz GLA class commercial that is doing the rounds on TV and social media. It starts out with the most popular opening stage of all time in video games, Mario’s familiar starting point, complete with that beloved MIDI soundtrack, bricks and question boxes. But this time, our plumber friend jumps into an 8-bit version of the GLA and proceeds onto the game riding the car. One would think that this is cute at this point, but this is not where the commercial ends. Suddenly the video pans into real live footage, and we’re faced with a bizarre-looking real-life Mario – an Italian looking guy with a nose job to give him that authentic Mario look – driving the GLA. If you blink, you might miss the Goomba which “kills” him at the end of the commercial.


Japan has a history of bizarre commercials and TV shows, so we guess it’s not surprising at all that Mercedes Benz – a very serious brand – would take this path in marketing its cars to the Japanese public. Nothing like familiarity to build from. Mercedes Benz is also taking this partnership with Nintendo another level higher, as it’s said that the new Mercedes GLA will be a downloadable add-on car to the Japanese version of _Mario Kart 8_, Nintendo’s newest version of its unbelievably cute racing game. 

*
























*







Mercedes Benz teams up with Super Mario in new SUV advertisements for Japan - The Japan Daily Press


----------



## Aepsilons

Trade minister Toshimitsu Motegi said Friday he will seek to negotiate a free trade deal with the European Union at a ministerial level, as EU member countries have agreed to continue the negotiations after seeing progress in Tokyo’s efforts to reduce trade barriers.

Motegi also told a news conference the two sides will accelerate talks to achieve a broad agreement in 2015. The next round of negotiations is scheduled for July 7 to 11 in Tokyo.


Japan-EU free trade talks in offing | The Japan Times


----------



## Aepsilons

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports to Japan stood at $478 million while imports from Japan were at $1,432 million during 2013, according to data released by Japan Embassy Islamabad.

Japan’s major exports to Pakistan during 2013 were machinery and transport equipment including vehicles and cars parts while Japan’s major imports from Pakistan were textile, textile articles and chemical products.
Similarly the net inflow of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) from Japan was $34.5 million of which FDI accounted for 87 percent.

The accumulated figure of the net FDI from Japan between 1994-95 and 2012-13 was US $774 million and about 70 Japanese-affiliated companies do business in Pakistan. Pakistani and Japanese companies for the purpose of strengthening the business relationship between Pakistan and Japan established Pakistan-Japan Business Forum (PJPF) in 2001. 


Pakistan’s exports to Japan stood at $478m in 2013


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's Mitsubishi Motors buys PHL transmission maker to boost ASEAN output base*



Japan's Mitsubishi Motors Corp. (MMC) has bought nearly 100 percent of Asian Transmission Corp. (ATC), maker of transmission assembly and its component parts as well as the engine assembly of Mitsubishi vehicles, as part the business strategy to have a stronger production base in Southeast Asia.

Asian Transmission is a joint venture of Mitsubishi Motors and Sojitz Corporation, considered two of the largest conglomerates in Japan.

Mitsubishi Motors said it expanded its 5.29-percent equity stake in Asian Transmission by buying the 79.42-percent stake of Mitsubishi Motors Philippines Corp. and the 5.29 percent of Sojitz in ATC.

The transmission assembly maker operates a factory in Calamba, Laguna and basically meets the needs of Mitsubishi Motors Philippines and other Mitsubishi Motors in Southeast Asia.

MMC said this development this development is part of the company's New Stage 2016 business plan that aims develop a stronger supply chain of manufacturing components in the region expand the output Mitsubishi Motors Philippines.

“Accordingly, MMC will utilize this advantage in the ASEAN region and produce newly-developed transmissions exclusively at ATC starting from September this year,” Mitsubishi Motors said in an e-mailed statement Friday.

Mitsubishi Motors Philippines bought the Ford Motor Co. factory in a 21-hectare lot in Sta. Rosa, Laguna to boost its capabilities to assemble Mitsubishi vehicles. The Japanese car maker planned to relocate to the Sta. Rosa plant early next year.

Ford closed down its Philippine factory 2012 due to soft demand and an inadequate supply base for the automotive industry. – VS, GMA News

*Japan's Mitsubishi Motors buys PHL transmission maker to boost ASEAN output base | Economy | GMA News Online*


----------



## Aepsilons

*India seeks Japan’s help to build 100 smart cities*

NEW DELHI: India is seeking Japanese investment to develop 100 smart cities and high-speed bullet trains to boost infrastructure and create jobs, Press Trust of India (PTI) reported.
Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion secretary Amitabh Kant yesterday said Japan had formed a partnership with India to develop the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) project – a 1,483km freight corridor.

The ruling Bharatiya Janata Party has proposed to build smart cities under the project which will have self-sustainable habitats with minimal pollution levels, maximum recycling, optimised energy supplies and efficient public transportation.

“Rapid urbanisation is happening in India and about 750 million people will enter the urbanisation process in the next one decade. Japan will be a natural partner,” Kant said.

He said Japan would become a key player in the development of the Indian economy.

“We need 10,000 Japanese companies in the next five years,” said Kant.

Japanese foreign direct investment in India stood at US$16.26 billion between April 2000 and April this year. – Bernama



India seeks Japan’s help to build 100 smart cities | Free Malaysia Today


----------



## Aepsilons

*Toyota to supply fuel cell vehicle parts to other automakers*



NAGOYA – Toyota Motor Corp. is planning to provide the major components of fuel cell vehicles to other automakers to promote their entry into the market, company officials said.

Since the huge cost of developing the next-generation cars will be difficult for midsize companies to bear, Toyota is considering supplying such parts as fuel cells, high-pressure hydrogen tanks and motors to accelerate the spread of FCVs.

Once production and sales of FCVs get solidly under way and their production capacity is readied, Toyota plans to supply the parts to other car manufacturers, the officials said.

If more companies enter the market, it will be easier for the government and the energy industry to develop the needed infrastructure to support them, including hydrogen charging stations, experts said.

FCVs are powered by electricity generated through a chemical reaction between hydrogen and oxygen that produces only water and no carbon dioxide. Toyota said last week it will launch a sedan-style FCV in Japan by next March at a retail price of around ¥7 million.

If production of FCVs rises with its parts supply operations, Toyota could slash manufacturing costs and lower the price of the vehicle later.

“For cutting costs, technological innovation is important but mass production is effective,” said a Toyota executive.

Fuji Heavy Industries Ltd., with which Toyota has formed a capital alliance, is seen as another automaker that could potentially supplying such parts. Since Toyota makes most of its major FCV parts, it would be difficult for other carmakers to purchase parts to be used in the vehicle.


Toyota to supply fuel cell vehicle parts to other automakers | The Japan Times


----------



## Aepsilons

*Toshiba reportedly nearing deal on Bulgarian nuclear reactor*



TOKYO: Toshiba's US unit is nearing a deal estimated at almost $5 billion to build a nuclear reactor in Bulgaria, a report said Thursday, as Japanese firms eye atomic contracts overseas after the Fukushima crisis erased demand at home.

The Japanese giant's subsidiary, Westinghouse Electric, is in the final stages of talks with Bulgarian Energy Holding for a mid-sized reactor expected to be running by around 2025, the leading Nikkei business daily reported.

The price tag for the project is estimated at about 500 billion yen ($4.9 billion).

Westinghouse may also take a stake in the Bulgarian firm's nuclear power unit as part of the deal, the paper added without citing sources.

A Toshiba spokeswoman in Tokyo said the two sides were closing in on a deal, but added that talks "are still continuing and no details have been decided yet".

The report comes as some European nations are looking to cut their reliance on Russia for their energy needs as the Ukraine crisis rumbles on.

Japanese engineering giants including Toshiba, Hitachi and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries have been eyeing opportunities abroad as they try to rekindle an atomic business hammered by the 2011 Fukushima crisis.

The country's nuclear reactors have been shuttered since a quake-sparked tsunami slammed into the Fukushima plant, sending reactors into meltdown and setting off the worst atomic accident in a generation.

Last year, Japan and Turkey agreed on a long-awaited deal to build a sprawling nuclear power plant on the Black Sea coast, marking the first order for Japan's atomic sector since the 2011 tragedy.



Toshiba reportedly nearing deal on Bulgarian nuclear reactor - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Toshiba reportedly nearing deal on Bulgarian nuclear reactor*
> 
> 
> 
> TOKYO: Toshiba's US unit is nearing a deal estimated at almost $5 billion to build a nuclear reactor in Bulgaria, a report said Thursday, as Japanese firms eye atomic contracts overseas after the Fukushima crisis erased demand at home.
> 
> The Japanese giant's subsidiary, Westinghouse Electric, is in the final stages of talks with Bulgarian Energy Holding for a mid-sized reactor expected to be running by around 2025, the leading Nikkei business daily reported.
> 
> The price tag for the project is estimated at about 500 billion yen ($4.9 billion).
> 
> Westinghouse may also take a stake in the Bulgarian firm's nuclear power unit as part of the deal, the paper added without citing sources.
> 
> A Toshiba spokeswoman in Tokyo said the two sides were closing in on a deal, but added that talks "are still continuing and no details have been decided yet".
> 
> The report comes as some European nations are looking to cut their reliance on Russia for their energy needs as the Ukraine crisis rumbles on.
> 
> Japanese engineering giants including Toshiba, Hitachi and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries have been eyeing opportunities abroad as they try to rekindle an atomic business hammered by the 2011 Fukushima crisis.
> 
> The country's nuclear reactors have been shuttered since a quake-sparked tsunami slammed into the Fukushima plant, sending reactors into meltdown and setting off the worst atomic accident in a generation.
> 
> Last year, Japan and Turkey agreed on a long-awaited deal to build a sprawling nuclear power plant on the Black Sea coast, marking the first order for Japan's atomic sector since the 2011 tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba reportedly nearing deal on Bulgarian nuclear reactor - Channel NewsAsia



I have a Toshiba laptop, 400 USD


----------



## Aepsilons

*Nissan's newest factory lines boost deliveries*



*



*


*



*



*



*


NASHVILLE -- Nissan Motor Corp.’s recent investments in North American factory capacity translated to robust small-car sales in June. The growing stream of Mexican-made Sentra compacts and Versa subcompacts helped push the brand to record June sales, despite declines in other volume products.

Nissan Division sold 101,069 cars and trucks for the month, up 6 percent from June 2013.

Versa sales rose 33 percent from a year ago to 11,613, and Sentra sales increased 68 percent to 17,097 in June.

However, most of Nissan’s other volume products -- including the Altima and Rogue crossover -- declined from a year ago.

Fred Diaz, Nissan senior vice president for U.S. sales & marketing and operations, said the Rogue’s 3 percent dip was due to tight capacity as another new assembly line continues to ramp up in Smyrna, Tenn. The new-generation Rogue, which was launched in January, is selling without incentives and running at a 31-day supply, Diaz said.

Retailers sold 15,066 Rogues in June, down from 15,518 a year earlier, when the model was imported from Japan.

“Rogue has been an absolute hit, and it’s a little bit of an issue right now because we’re capacity-constrained,” Diaz said. “We’re doing everything we can to try to get more.”

Altima sales dropped 3 percent to 26,111 in June. Diaz said the decline was due to a cutback in its fleet sales. Altima retail sales rose 9 percent for the month, he said.

“Across the model portfolio, we have intentionally cut back on fleet sales by 6 percent and increased retail sales by 8 percent,” Diaz said.

Sales of Infiniti vehicles dropped 6 percent in June to 8,574 units, despite volume of 2,423 on the Q50 compact sedan, which was not on sale last year.


Nissan's newest factory lines boost deliveries


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's Regional Economies Stay Solid*



July 7, 2014 8:11 a.m. ET




Pedestrians walk past the Bank of Japan building. European Pressphoto Agency 




TOKYO—Japan's regional economies reported smooth sailing in the three months to July, providing the latest indication that businesses are weathering the headwinds from a higher sales tax.

In its quarterly "Sakura Report," the Bank of Japan maintained its assessment of all of the nation's nine local economies, describing the overall state of the economy as "recovering or recovering moderately as a trend." Similar to the Federal Reserve's Beige Book survey, the Regional Economic Report released Monday summarizes the reports from all of the BOJ's regional research divisions.

While the central bank keeping its view unchanged—the first time that has happened since 2007—typically wouldn't be a cause for fanfare, economists largely predict a rise in the consumption tax that took effect in April to cause Japan's growth to sharply contract. If regional economies are reporting that conditions aren't significantly worsening, then that could give rise to the view that the situation is better than expected.

Many regional managers expressed the view that a falloff in demand after the sales tax rise "is gradually abating," the BOJ report showed.

Atsushi Miyanoya, the BOJ's Osaka branch manager, said the drop in consumption across the country "has been within expectations." He said that's because higher incomes and tightening labor market conditions have supported sentiment.

With regard to the region in western Japan Mr. Miyanoya oversees, he said many firms expect consumption to regain traction in the July to September period. He also said a fall in consumer spending has been partly offset by increased spending on food and lodging by foreign tourists.

The number of overseas tourists to Japan rose 25.3% in May from a year ago to a record 1.09 million visitors for the month, according to the Japan National Tourism Organization.

Mr. Miyanoya's region is also home to some major electronic companies such as Panasonic Corp. 6752.TO -1.05% and Kyocera Corp. 6971.TO -0.55% While machinery exports to Southeast Asia have been lackluster in recent months, exports of electronic devices used in smartphones to China and batteries used in electric cars to the U.S. show signs of improving, Mr. Miyanoya added. This is a good sign for the central bank, which has long waited for a pickup in export growth to make the country's domestic demand-led recovery more balanced.

The central bank raised its view of corporate capital spending in four of the nine regions, coinciding with recent reports that companies plan to ramp up their spending in the current fiscal year that started April 1.

Nagoya branch manager Toru Umemori said that big firms as well as midsize firms are eager to boost spending. He said such spending isn't confined to firms hoping to raise their production capacity but also firms opening their wallets for strategic purposes.

Some managers expressed concern that a decline in net incomes, adjusted for inflation, may worsen consumer sentiment and take a toll on the economy later this year. They cited a labor shortage in the retail sector and rising raw materials costs as risk factors.

Mr. Umemori said firms in central Japan's Tokai region, which is home to Toyota Motor Corp. 7203.TO -1.13% , were concerned about a further weakening of the yen and rising crude oil prices as that could add to production costs. He said that they hoped that foreign exchange rates would stabilize at around their current levels.



http://online.wsj.com/articles/japans-regional-economies-stay-solid-1404735080


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

I had not considered the role inflation plays on business culture, but it's a good point.

Inflation Is Changing Japan, Says Incoming Suntory President - Japan Real Time - WSJ








July 10, 2014, 5:50 PM JST
*Inflation Is Changing Japan, Says Incoming Suntory President*
*ByMitsuru Obe*




Takeshi Niinami, the incoming president of Japanese brewer Suntory Holdings Ltd., says inflation is starting to change the mindset of Japan Inc.
Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
The emergence of inflation is already starting to change the mindset of corporate Japan, with the tide turning in favor of innovative risk-takers, says the incoming president of Japanese brewer Suntory Holdings Ltd.

Takeshi Niinami, a member of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s advisory panel on industrial competitiveness, said that during more than a decade and a half of deflation in Japan the formula for business success was simple: cut costs.

“People who were good at saving on expenditure got promoted. Risk-taking innovators were punished,” Mr. Niinami said Wednesday at the Japan National Press Club.

But Mr. Niinami, who has been at the helm of convenience store operator Lawson Inc. for the past nine years, says the pendulum is starting to swing the other way as inflation expectations change behavior in Japan.

“The most interesting people are those who have experiences of failure,” the 52-year-old said. “But it’s difficult to find these people because big Japanese companies haven’t allowed employees to make mistakes.”

Mr. Niinami joined trading house Mitsubishi Corp.–a company at the heart of Japan’s business establishment–after graduating from college in 1981. When he was still in his early 30s, though, he jumped from the safety of the blue chip job to set up a meal delivery service in 1995.

“It’s easy to recover from mistakes when you’re young,” he said, drawing on his own experience. Mr. Niinami went on to become the chief executive of Lawson in 2005.

He said he wants his fellow business executives and companies in Japan to take on new challenges, quoting a Suntory business motto to that effect.

Again, Mr. Niinami’s career illustrates his point. In October he will become the first president of Suntory from outside the founding family since its establishment in 1899. That’s another sign of change afoot at the brewer following its $16 billion purchase of U.S. whiskey producer Beam Inc. in one of the largest ever overseas acquisitions by a Japanese company.

Mr. Niinami gave other examples of the new mentality taking hold in Japanese boardrooms: the appointment of a foreign president at Japan’s biggest drug company Takeda Pharmaceutical Co. and the bid–albeit unsuccessful–by Hitachi Ltd. and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. to join German engineering firm Siemens AG's move to take over the energy business of French rival Alstom SA.

While the need to expand overseas given Japan’s shrinking and aging domestic market may be the main driver of these moves, Mr. Niinami sees inflation accelerating the trend.

Mr. Abe’s economic policies aimed at generating inflation and spurring growth are taking the the nation into uncharted territory, he noted.

“Nobody knows for sure if they will succeed or how things will play out. But whatever happens, you need to learn to adjust your course as you try to move ahead,” Mr. Niinami said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

*Lettuce See the Future: Japanese Farmer Builds High-Tech Indoor Veggie Factory*
*July 9, 2014*

Humans have spent the last 10,000 years mastering agriculture. But a freak summer storm or bad drought can still mar many a well-planted harvest. Not anymore, says Japanese plant physiologist Shigeharu Shimamura, who has moved industrial-scale farming under the roof.

Working in Miyagi Prefecture in eastern Japan, which was badly hit by powerful earthquake and tsunamis in 2011, Shimamura turned a former Sony Corporation semiconductor factory into the world’s largest indoor farm illuminated by LEDs. The special LED fixtures were developed by GE and emit light at wavelengths optimal for plant growth. 

The farm is nearly half the size of a football field (25,000 square feet). It opened on July and it is already producing 10,000 heads of lettuce per day. “I knew how to grow good vegetables biologically and I wanted to integrate that knowledge with hardware to make things happen,” Shimamura says.






_The farm uses 17,500 LED lights spread over 18 cultivation racks reaching 16 levels high._

The LED lights are a key part of the farm’s magic. They allow Shimamura to control the night-and-day cycle and accelerate growth. “What we need to do is not just setting up more days and nights,” he says. “We want to achieve the best combination of photosynthesis during the day and breathing at night by controlling the lighting and the environment.”

Shimamura says that the systems allows him to grow lettuce full of vitamins and minerals two-and-a-half times faster than an outdoor farm. He is also able to cut discarded produce from 50 percent to just 10 percent of the harvest, compared to a conventional farm. As a result, the farms productivity per square foot is up 100-fold, he says.

By controlling temperature, humidity and irrigation, the farm can also cut its water usage to just 1 percent of the amount needed by outdoor fields.






_Purple lighting simulates the ideal night conditions._

Shimamura got the idea for his indoor farm as a teenager, when he visited a “vegetable factory” at the Expo ’85 world’s fair in Tsukuba, Japan. He went on to study plant physiology at the Tokyo University of Agriculture, and in 2004 started an indoor farming company called Mirai, which in Japanese means “future.”

The concept took off in 2011, when GE approached Shimamura with an idea for using advanced LED lights to illuminate the farm. The LEDs last longer and consume 40 percent less power than fluorescent lights. The companies started testing the technology in March 2012 and came up with the final design a year later.






_The farm is producing 10,000 heads of lettuce per day._

GE engineers used proprietary technology to make the lights thin enough to fit inside the stacks, provide uniform light and endure the high humidity inside. “That way, we can put in more growing racks and increase productivity dramatically,” says Tomoaki Kimura, country manager for GE Lighting Japan.

The GE Japan team believes that indoor farms like the one in the Miyagi Prefecture could be a key to solving food shortages in the world. Mirai and GE are already working on “plant factories” in Hong Kong and the Far East of Russia. Says Shimamura: “Finally, we are about to start the real agricultural industrialization.”






_Shigeharu Shimamura shows his produce._



Edison Chen said:


> I have a Toshiba laptop, 400 USD


I've been looking for a new laptop since my 6 year old lenovo is dying, how was the toshiba laptop?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

visom said:


> I've been looking for a new laptop since my 6 year old lenovo is dying, how was the toshiba laptop?



Well, I would not recommend Toshiba laptop, although it works fine, there are better choices. Asus, Lenovo thinkpad...or you can wait for the new Macbook Pro at the year end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese tourism officials trying to entice travelers from mainly-Muslim countries like Malaysia and Thailand are encouraging restaurant to offer authentic halal dishes.*

*



*

Prayer rooms, hijabs made from local silk and even halal-certified whale meat are appearing in Japan as tourism bosses wake up to the demand from Muslim travelers.
*
*
 For a largely homogeneous country with only around 100,000 practising Muslims, that means groping its way through unfamiliar customs as it looks to tap a growing market to help it double the number of overseas visitors by 2020.
*
*
 "Muslim travelers still do not feel comfortable here," Datuk Ibrahim Haji Ahmad Badawi, head of Malaysian food company Brahim's told AFP at a recent seminar on halal tourism in Tokyo. "The government seems to have understood this."
*
*
 Last year, seminars like this one were held in 20 different regions in Japan, where hoteliers and restaurateurs were invited to learn how to cater to Muslims.
*
*
 The Osaka Chamber of Commerce handed out 5,000 leaflets as a guide to what can and cannot be eaten — the idea of forbidding consumption of things like alcohol or pork is anathema to omnivorous and foodie Japan.
*
*
 With the Islamic world currently observing the holy month of Ramadan, tourism to Japan is being heavily promoted in mainly-Muslim Southeast Asia, where visa requirements were relaxed in 2013 for Malaysia and Thailand.
*
*
 Indonesia — the largest Muslim-majority country in the world — is slated to follow shortly.
*
*
 According to the Japanese Tourist Office, the number of Indonesians visiting the archipelago in 2013 was up 37 percent on the previous year, while 21 percent more Malaysians came.
*
*
 Chinese tourist numbers have recovered from their plunge following the 2012 eruption of the spat between Beijing and Tokyo over islands in the East China Sea.
*
*
 But broadening the appeal of Japan as a destination is key if the industry is to meet the 20 million visitors target set for 2020 when the Olympic Games come to Tokyo.
*
 
Catering for the world

*
 The influx of athletes and spectators from all over the world that the sporting jamboree will bring is also playing into the drive to make the country more Muslim-friendly.
*
*
 "Can you imagine the number of Muslim athletes who will then come to Tokyo? We'll have to feed them," said Badawi.
*
*
 Brahim as a company has already signed a deal with All Nippon Airways (ANA), one of Japan's biggest carriers, to supply inflight halal meals, Badawi said. A number of large hotels have also approached him looking for advice on how they can cater for Muslim guests.
*
*
 For Badawi, despite Japan's slow start, the direction of travel is clear: Muslims looking for holiday destinations will come, and in bigger numbers, giving Tokyo an ever-larger slice of a $600 billion global pie.
*
*
 Slowly, various regions across Japan are catching on. Major airports have dedicated prayer rooms, and tourists looking for the perfect present can pick up hijabs made from Japanese silk as they pass through Kansai International Airport, near Osaka, a recent television report showed.

Longer term visitors are also being catered for, with 19 universities offering halal menus in their cafeterias in a bid to boost the number of Muslim students.
*
*
 Customers looking for an authentic — but halal — Japanese dish already have a choice in Tokyo, including a yakiniku barbecue restaurant run by Roger Bernard Diaz, a Sri Lankan Catholic who converted his business, but not his religion.
*
*
 He has no qualms about making the change to offering a range of halal meats and says it has helped him garner reservations from customers from southeast Asia, and even the Gulf.
*
*
 But sourcing produce can be difficult. "It's hard to find all the ingredients,", he admits while pulling a Brazilian-raised halal chicken from a dedicated freezer.
*

Whale meat

*
 Muslims who want to sample whale meat are also catered for after Japan's whaling mothership, which slaughters the animals on their controversial hunt, was certified halal-compliant last year.
*
*
 The Japan Halal Association, which was founded in 2010, is one of only two bodies that can grant this status in the country.
*
*
 Its chairwoman Hind Hitomi Remon told AFP that business is brisk.
*
*
 "We are an associate member of the World Halal Council," she said. "Since 2012, we have issued certificates to 40 companies, and that number is set to rise a lot this year," a fact she says is directly attributable to Tokyo being awarded the Olympic Games for 2020.
*
*
 And even if the tourists don't want to eat in Japan, producers are readying to send produce to them, with exports such as halal-certified soy sauce and even rice, grown in northern Akita prefecture.
*
*
 But until the numbers swell a little bit more, businesses catering to Muslims still have to keep an eye on what their other customers want.
*
*
 Yakiniku restaurant owner Diaz says around half of his customers now are Muslims yet he still has to cater for his other patrons.
*
*
 "It's hard to do business here without selling alcohol," he said.

*Halal tourism growing in Japan as country tries to attract Muslim visitors - NY Daily News*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## katarabhumi

Jepang memang mantap  . I hope I can visit Japan someday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> Jepang memang mantap  . I hope I can visit Japan someday.




Please do! Soon, Indonesian friends will be able to come to Japan without visas. Here's to our two countries' friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

not for me.

halal food is one thing, but when the burqas move in, i move out.

on the other hand, give me some fat voluptuous japani lady tour-guides, for my kind of halal tourism


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Please do! Soon, Indonesian friends will be able to come to Japan without visas. Here's to our two countries' friendship!





I always admired Japan. Japanese work ethic, electronics and vehicles.. and of course because I grew up watching Japanese anime and Tokusatsu as well. 

Several years ago, a muslim Japanese woman visited my house. She was doing a doctoral research and my grandmother was one her source she interviewed. I only remember her name, Satomi and she's from Kyushu. She left a good impression that makes me want to visit Japan someday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> I always admired Japan. Japanese work ethic, electronics and vehicles.. and of course because I grew up watching Japanese anime and Tokusatsu as well.
> 
> Several years ago, a muslim Japanese woman visited my house. She was doing a doctoral research and my grandmother was one her source she interviewed. I only remember her name, Satomi and she's from Kyushu. She left a good impression that makes me want to visit Japan someday.




Wonderful ! Indonesia is very near and dear to our hearts. 

Dr. Satomi must have left a very positive reflection on you -- that you even still remember her !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wonderful ! Indonesia is very near and dear to our hearts.
> 
> Dr. Satomi must have left a very positive reflection on you -- that you even still remember her !



She's a nice person and to my surprise she speaks fluent Indonesian. I was expecting she would speak in English or using an interpreter but No. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> She's a nice person and to my surprise she speaks fluent Indonesian. I was expecting she would speak in English or using an interpreter but No. LOL.



 

OT : what kind of research was she doing, btw?


----------



## gtrr

Nihonjin do you know mighty crown or barrier free music ?
sorry off topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

gtrr said:


> Nihonjin do you know mighty crown or barrier free music ?
> sorry off topic




The reggae group? 

Ya i've heard them


----------



## gtrr

Yes . Nice sound sammy t & his brother simon with Ninja .Barrier free also are Nice .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Good to hear, look forward to visiting Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Since when was Thailand a "mainly muslim" country?


----------



## alaungphaya

This Nihonjin fella is a strange one.


----------



## UKBengali

alaungphaya said:


> This Nihonjin fella is a strange one.



Not as strange as you mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> OT : what kind of research was she doing, btw?



Something about muslim woman and their role in education in Indonesia. My grandmother was head of Aisyiyah branch in the regency. Aisyiyah is a wing organisation of Muhammadiyah focus on woman empowerment and education.

Aisyiyah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese SMEs now favor Philippines over Thailand*


THE Tokyo branch of the Metropolitan Bank & Trust Co. (Metrobank) said the political situation in Thailand has prompted some Japanese businesses to transfer their offices in Thailand to the Philippines.

Metrobank Tokyo Manager Takeshi Odaka said there are some serious concerns in Thailand that made some Japanese businessmen relocate their offices or factories from Thailand to the Philippines.

Odaka said one of the reasons was the tight labor market, with an unemployment rate that has long been below 1 percent in Thailand. He said there were also problems on rising labor costs and unstable manpower, and the difficulty of securing locations in industrial parks with sufficient facilities.

“There’s an insufficient protection against natural disasters. Flooding is a routine in Thailand, and is getting worse in recent years,” he said in an e-mail sent to the BusinessMirror.

“Besides, fewer reinsurance companies accept coverage against flooding damages,” he said, which means that “your investment will be hardly protected.”

“Yes, you are right; unstable political environments. The Philippines is better positioned relative to the other Asean [Association of Southeast Asian Nations] rivals when you see comprehensively in these aspects and so on,” Odaka added.

Some Japanese banks are clearly eager to enter into the booming Philippine market.

“The number of tie-ups between Metrobank and Japanese regional banks is still growing rapidly, currently it counts 60 banks in addition to two government policy banks in Japan, thanks to increasing interest of investment among Japanese,” he added.

Rizal Commercial Banking Corp. (RCBC) President Lorenzo V. Tan said factors like the military rule in Thailand prompted some of the Japanese companies to move their factories to the Philippines.

“We’ve been talking to new Japanese clients moving some of their facilities from Thailand to the Philippines. They are mostly in the manufacturing industry like electronics. Some make parts for airplanes and electronics parts of cars. They are SMEs [small and medium enterprices] that supply the big Japanese corporations,” he said in an earlier interview.

Tan added that they made 36 new Japanese clients over an 18-month period, as a result of a combination of partnership with Resona Bank and partnership with Okasan Securities Group Inc.

Those partnerships have produced good results. They have Japanese clients and Japanese funds by Philippine equities through the RCBC Securities Inc.

He added that more Japanese companies will relocate in the Philippines because of combination of Abenomics and good relationship between the Philippine and Japanese governments.




BusinessMirror - Japanese SMEs now favor Philippines over Thailand

*Thailand+1: key step for Japan producers*


*Japanese companies can adopt the "Thailand+1" strategy to tap the growing opportunities in the Greater Mekong Subregion, an investment seminar was told yesterday.*
Kiminori Iwama, economic minister of the Japanese Embassy in Bangkok, told the seminar organised by the Board of Investment and Nikkei Business Publication that 

the National Council for Peace and Order had given importance to 

economic issues and now there were many positive signs such as improving consumer confidence, while there is a revival of interest in the country among foreign investors.

However, as higher wages and labour shortages continue to be of concern to Japanese investors, "Thailand+1" has emerged as a new strategy deployed by Japanese companies to relocate their labour-intensive businesses from Thailand to its neighbouring countries and develop linkages with their major production bases here.

Udom Wongviwatchai, secretary-general of the BoI, said the extension of parts and raw materials sourcing networks to neighbouring countries under the Thailand+1 strategy would help strengthen the competitiveness of Thai industries, which have already been an important production base for Japanese companies.

Hiroyuki Aitani, managing director of Abeam Consulting Thailand, said Japanese companies should use Thailand as their base to expand to Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Vietnam (CLMV) and form joint ventures with Thai companies to invest in CLMV countries rather than going there alone. 

CLMV countries shared many similarities with Thailand, including culture and religion, while their consumers - many of whom go to work in Thailand - are also very familiar with Thai products. 

Investors should not look at just the macroeconomic figures, as that would give the wrong picture on the true potential of Thailand and CLMV economies.

"The averaged figures are going to mislead you. Don't just look at the tip of the iceberg," he said.

In Thailand's case, there are shoppers having problems finding enough taxis at Asiatique, the new luxury shopping mall called Central Embassy and the aggressive expansion of the Lawson convenience store chain.

Bangkok has already succeeded Tokyo in shops per population with a ratio of 24:15 in 7-Eleven convenience stores. Honda dealers are also close to Tokyo at 1.2:0.7. The consumer confidence index, after plunging to a 12-year low a month ago, has also recovered to 75.1 points in June.

But with its ageing society, Thailand has to increase its research and development spending from 0.25 per cent of gross domestic product.

"With the minimum wage [raised], we can't secure labour forces [if they can't work more productively]," he said.

Tomonao Iwasaki, general manager of Yusen Logistics (Thailand), said Japanese retailer Aeon recently opened its mall in Phnom Penh, which would import about half of its goods from Thailand.

There is still "a long way to go" to materialise the economic integration vision for the CLMV region, he said, citing road conditions, customs regulations and other logistics obstacles persisting in the countries.

"[Despite the] economic corridor [vision], we have no industrial road. We need special economic zones but local people are against them. We are still far on the way to [economic] integration," he said.




Thailand+1: key step for Japan producers - The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

_ オセアニアを歴訪中の安倍総理大臣は、ニュージーランドのキー首相と会談し、TPP（環太平洋経済連携協定）の早期妥結を目指すことや経済面での協力を強化することで一致しました。 _


Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and his New Zealand counterpart, John Key, confirmed at their meeting here on Monday that the two countries will work hard together for an early conclusion of Trans-Pacific Partnership multilateral free trade negotiations. 

They agreed that the envisioned TPP pact will strengthen trade and investment across all 12 participating countries including Japan, New Zealand and the United States, according to sources with access to the bilateral summit.

The TPP negotiations are "entering an endgame," Abe told a joint press conference after the meeting. "We will continue working to conclude a comprehensive and high-standard agreement at an early date." 

Japan, New Zealand leaders confirm cooperation for TPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheTruth

Why are these Western pigs part of the deal? They only ever sign things that benefit themselves at your expense.


----------



## Aepsilons

New Zealand is anxious to sell / export their agricultural goods, and they have long been a partner / buyer of Japanese electronics. One of their issues was the ultra-protectionist policies of Japan, and they have a point. Its good to open the markets , this will increase integration and at the same time expose Japanese agrarian goods to potential partners.


----------



## TheTruth

Nihonjin1051 said:


> New Zealand is anxious to sell / export their agricultural goods, and they have long been a partner / buyer of Japanese electronics. One of their issues was the ultra-protectionist policies of Japan, and they have a point. Its good to open the markets , this will increase integration and at the same time expose Japanese agrarian goods to potential partners.



They are looking to put Japanese farmers out of business and harm your food security so they can use this as leverage on other issues. Ask the Maori how honest these pigs are.


----------



## Aepsilons

To be honest, the importation of foreign agricultural goods are necessary. It will be beneficial for the average Japanese family who could do well to afford much cheaper goods. I'm a firm believer of allowing the market take its course and removal of excessive protectionist policies. Given, Japanese standards is a wee bit excessive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheTruth

Nihonjin1051 said:


> To be honest, the importation of foreign agricultural goods are necessary. It will be beneficial for the average Japanese family who could do well to afford much cheaper goods. I'm a firm believer of allowing the market take its course and removal of excessive protectionist policies. Given, Japanese standards is a wee bit excessive.



Yes, but this can be done without relying on exploitative countries such as America, NZ and Australia. You can diversify to Latin America and Southeast Asia, etc.


----------



## Aepsilons

TheTruth said:


> Yes, but this can be done without relying on exploitative countries such as America, NZ and Australia. You can diversify to Latin America and Southeast Asia, etc.



The TPP takes into consideration those said plausible markets. Your comments suggests your lack of understanding and explosure of the TPP [Trans-Pacific Partnership]. I suggest you read more into it, then we can talk again.


----------



## TheTruth

Like I said, Australia, NZ and North America have no place in such an agreement if you expect it not to be exploitative. These are countries with obscene agricultural subsidies that have a well-earned reputation for destroying domestic markets. 

Their presence excludes my comment. You are not trading with SEA or Latin America, but a heavily diluted pool polluted by these three nations.


----------



## senheiser



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japanese SMEs now favor Philippines over Thailand*
> 
> 
> THE Tokyo branch of the Metropolitan Bank & Trust Co. (Metrobank) said the political situation in Thailand has prompted some Japanese businesses to transfer their offices in Thailand to the Philippines.
> 
> Metrobank Tokyo Manager Takeshi Odaka said there are some serious concerns in Thailand that made some Japanese businessmen relocate their offices or factories from Thailand to the Philippines.
> 
> Odaka said one of the reasons was the tight labor market, with an unemployment rate that has long been below 1 percent in Thailand. He said there were also problems on rising labor costs and unstable manpower, and the difficulty of securing locations in industrial parks with sufficient facilities.
> 
> “There’s an insufficient protection against natural disasters. Flooding is a routine in Thailand, and is getting worse in recent years,” he said in an e-mail sent to the BusinessMirror.
> 
> “Besides, fewer reinsurance companies accept coverage against flooding damages,” he said, which means that “your investment will be hardly protected.”
> 
> “Yes, you are right; unstable political environments. The Philippines is better positioned relative to the other Asean [Association of Southeast Asian Nations] rivals when you see comprehensively in these aspects and so on,” Odaka added.
> 
> Some Japanese banks are clearly eager to enter into the booming Philippine market.
> 
> “The number of tie-ups between Metrobank and Japanese regional banks is still growing rapidly, currently it counts 60 banks in addition to two government policy banks in Japan, thanks to increasing interest of investment among Japanese,” he added.
> 
> Rizal Commercial Banking Corp. (RCBC) President Lorenzo V. Tan said factors like the military rule in Thailand prompted some of the Japanese companies to move their factories to the Philippines.
> 
> “We’ve been talking to new Japanese clients moving some of their facilities from Thailand to the Philippines. They are mostly in the manufacturing industry like electronics. Some make parts for airplanes and electronics parts of cars. They are SMEs [small and medium enterprices] that supply the big Japanese corporations,” he said in an earlier interview.
> 
> Tan added that they made 36 new Japanese clients over an 18-month period, as a result of a combination of partnership with Resona Bank and partnership with Okasan Securities Group Inc.
> 
> Those partnerships have produced good results. They have Japanese clients and Japanese funds by Philippine equities through the RCBC Securities Inc.
> 
> He added that more Japanese companies will relocate in the Philippines because of combination of Abenomics and good relationship between the Philippine and Japanese governments.



While this would be good for both side, I just really hope that our government should consider relaxing the restrictions on the economy so that more investors will come here without having second thoughts due to the restriction over the ownership and create jobs so that everyone or at least, many people here in the Philippines would be able to find decent job.


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> While this would be good for both side, I just really hope that our government should consider relaxing the restrictions on the economy so that more investors will come here without having second thoughts due to the restriction over the ownership and create jobs so that everyone or at least, many people here in the Philippines would be able to find decent job.



This would be a positive sign and bring a vote of confidence from us!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The TPP takes into consideration those said plausible markets. Your comments suggests your lack of understanding and explosure of the TPP [Trans-Pacific Partnership]. I suggest you read more into it, then we can talk again.


I think yesterday you said, you didn't like the double standards that Japan is placed in by China. 

You are right, it is unfair, but actions have consequences and one of those is that we have a troubled relationship. 

But that's been said to death. And frankly I don't want to discuss Korea. 


Since this is about economy, may I ask why is China excluded? I think you know why, whatever reason US gave, because of involving such nations as Vietnam, Peru, it makes it all void.

US is trying to exclude China, Japan knows it, you know it. US won't succeed, that's too big of a topic, so I'll keep it short.


Japan is taking a stand and it is not by our side nor is it neutral. 

I'm not going to make any further judgement, what is your thought, and frankly, how do you think a Chinese looking at this map will think? Do you really approve of some of Japan's moves including this one, if what you said of good relations is true.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> I think yesterday you said, you didn't like the double standards that Japan is placed in by China.
> 
> You are right, it is unfair, but actions have consequences and one of those is that we have a troubled relationship.
> 
> But that's been said to death. And frankly I don't want to discuss Korea.
> 
> 
> Since this is about economy, may I ask why is China excluded? I think you know why, whatever reason US gave, because of involving such nations as Vietnam, Peru, it makes it all void.
> 
> US is trying to exclude China, Japan knows it, you know it. US won't succeed, that's too big of a topic, so I'll keep it short.
> 
> 
> Japan is taking a stand and it is not by our side nor is it neutral.
> 
> I'm not going to make any further judgement, what is your thought, and frankly, how do you think a Chinese looking at this map will think? Do you really approve of some of Japan's moves including this one, if what you said of good relations is true.




The Trans Pacific Partnership originally started out as the P3-CEP (Pacific Three Closer Economic Partnership) which was included Singapore, New Zealand and Chile. It eventually grew and became the TPP after other nations expressed desire to join this Pacific Partnership, namely the United States. 

Japan's decision to join the talks was just this past year in December of 2013. And this was after a heavy debate in the Diet, considering Japan's protectionist regards to foreign imports. Japan's decision to commit to joining the TPP should be understood as a necessary compliment to efforts to stimulate the Japanese economy with monetary easing and the related depreciation of the Yen. 

In regards to China, well, originally China was against the TPP. However, it has expressed an interest to be included, and I don't think there is any problem with China joining it, in fact, it would probably benefit the entire group.


----------



## Aepsilons

*BOJ: 2% inflation goal on course*


The Bank of Japan on Tuesday maintained its basic projections that the country’s economy will achieve the central bank’s 2 percent inflation target in 2015.
At the end of a two-day monetary policy meeting, the bank’s Policy Board also voted to hold steady its policy of boosting the monetary base at an annual rate of ¥60 trillion to ¥70 trillion in order to achieve the inflation goal.

The central bank left unchanged much of its projections on the economy and prices over the three years through fiscal 2016, which ends in March 2017, unveiling the outcome of an interim review of its semiannual Outlook for Economic Activities and Prices report released in April.

The median projections among the central bank’s nine board members, excluding extreme projections, say the core consumer price index, excluding fresh food, will increase 1.9 percent in fiscal 2015 if the direct impact of consumption tax hikes, including one planned for October 2015, is excluded. The figure was unchanged from the April forecast.

The median CPI projection excluding the tax hike impact was for a 1.3 percent rise for fiscal 2014 and a 2.1 percent rise in fiscal 2016, both unchanged from the April projections, the bank said.

The median forecast of real gross domestic product growth for fiscal 2014 was revised down to 1.0 percent from 1.1 percent.

Economic growth and core CPI changes “will likely be broadly in line with the April forecasts,” the central bank said in a statement released after the monetary policy meeting.

On the current state of the economy, the bank kept intact its view that the economy “has continued to recover moderately as a trend.” The effects of a decline in demand following the April consumption tax increase from 5 percent to 8 percent “are expected to wane gradually,” the bank said.

The central bank predicted that core consumer inflation is likely to stay below 1.5 percent “for some time.” But the Bank of Japan was confident about the inflation target, saying, “Inflation expectations appear to be rising on the whole.”

Kuroda vows continued easing

Growth in consumer prices in Japan is likely to reach the Bank of Japan’s target of 2 percent in or around fiscal 2015, which will start next April, Bank of Japan Gov. Haruhiko Kuroda said Tuesday.

“Inflation is likely to reach 2 percent in the middle of the BOJ’s current economic projection period [from fiscal 2014 to fiscal 2016],” Kuroda said at a press conference. “Inflation will not fall below 1 percent,” he stressed.

Kuroda vowed that the BOJ will continue monetary easing as long as necessary to achieve the inflation target.

BOJ: 2% inflation goal on course - The Japan News


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan manufacturers' mood points to moderate economic recovery: Reuters Tankan*

(Reuters) - Confidence among Japanese manufacturers held steady for a second straight month in July and is seen likely to edge up, a Reuters poll found, offering further evidence of sentiment gradually recovering from April's sales tax hike.

Reflecting weak private consumption, the service-sector mood including retailers slid in July, but it is seen rebounding over the next three months, according to the Reuters Tankan poll of 400 big firms between June 30 and July 14, of which 280 replied.

The Reuters Tankan, which closely correlates with the Bank of Japan's key tankan survey, supports the central bank's view that the economy is on track for a moderate recovery.

"Service-sector sentiment is weak, likely reflecting bad weather and a delayed recovery from the sales tax hike in some areas such as household appliances," said Yuichiro Nagai, economist at Barclays Capital in Tokyo.

"But given an expected improvement in their sentiment, firmness in manufacturers' mood, and recent positive indicators, the economy is likely to resume growth in the current quarter after a contraction in April-June," he said.

However, the lack of a growth engine clouds the economic outlook, with companies expressing their concerns about a big drop in demand after the April 1 sales tax hike and stagnant exports - particularly to China.

"Our sales dropped more than expected in May and June in reaction to the sales tax hike. The Chinese market remains sluggish as well," a chemicals firm said in the Reuters poll.

"The U.S. economy is firm but the world economy on the whole lacks momentum, particularly with the Chinese economy likely to remain sluggish for a long time," a nonferrous metal firm said.

Companies including oil refiners and food manufacturers blamed the high costs of oil and raw materials for squeezing their profits, while some others said they were facing supply constraints, such as labour shortages, that have delayed construction work.

In the Reuters Tankan, the sentiment index at manufacturers stood at plus 19, unchanged from June. The service-sector gauge was at plus 23 in July, down 6 points from the prior month.

Indexes are calculated by subtracting the percentage of pessimistic responses from optimistic ones.

The indexes for manufacturers and non-manufacturers are expected to improve to plus 21 and plus 29 respectively in October, meaning that optimists far outnumber pessimists.

The last BOJ tankan showed on July 1 that big manufacturers' mood soured in the three months to June but was seen improving in the current quarter, with large firms planning to raise capital spending more than initially estimated this fiscal year.

That finding did not quite tally with core orders for machinery falling a record 19.5 percent in May from the previous month in a highly volatile data series that is, however, regarded as an indicator of capital spending in the coming six to nine months.

The BOJ stuck to its massive monetary stimulus at a policy review on Tuesday. It trimmed its economic growth forecast for this fiscal year as exports remain weak and household spending tumbled after the sales tax rise.

The bank's nine-member board maintained its inflation projections and stuck to their view that the economy would continue recovering moderately as the impact of the tax rise faded.


Japan manufacturers' mood points to moderate economic recovery: Reuters Tankan| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Corporate Japan’s Best Chance for Survival: Abroad*

Japanese companies have become adept at expanding into foreign markets over the last twenty years as the country’s economy has stagnated and the population now begins to contract. These companies are beginning to adapt their strategies to meet the demands of their foreign markets while confronting the realities of their domestic market. Several recent examples highlight how Japanese companies are meeting these coexisting challenges.

One example of doing more with less is Japan’s Aeon, which plans to generate profits in Southeast Asia and China by helping companies improve their energy efficiency. This has become an increasing concern in Japan as energy imports have skyrocketed over the last three years. Aeon plans to take what it’s learned at home and expand by purchasing more foreign subsidiaries. According to the_ Nikkei Asian Review_, its plan calls for “boosting Asian sales from the building management business 500% over the fiscal 2013 level to 30 billion yen ($292 million) in fiscal 2016.” It aims to expand from its base in northern China southward toward Southeast Asia, taking advantage of the wave of new real estate that has been built over the last few years and helping companies become more efficient in lighting, refrigeration and air-conditioning.

Another Japanese grocery chain, Maruetsu, has a similar approach in China, but instead of expanding with new stores it aspires to increase overall profitability. While the company has yet to be in China a year, it plans to have a profitable 20 store network in the country by 2017. It is attempting to build its brand on food quality, an issue for many Chinese grocers. The company plans to build market knowledge and learn how to be competitive before branching out into new markets. While the goal of 20 stores by 2017 may not happen, Maruetsu’s President Makoto Ueda has expressed confidence in the company’s ability to expand with this approach.

Two of Japanese automakers’ biggest production and sales markets in Southeast Asia, Indonesia and Thailand, are seeing a significant increase in their used auto markets. With auto sales increasing 40 percent among ASEAN countries, Indonesia and Thailand represented around 70 percent of that market. Companies like Japan Bike Auction in Indonesia and V-Gulliver in Thailand (the former is Japanese owned and the latter Japanese managed) are expanding auctions and dealership networks while also putting inventories online to boost sales and make the second-hand car market in these countries truly nationwide.

Probably the largest and most mainstream expansion recently will be a joint effort between the Japanese trading firm Sumitomo and telecommunications company KDDI to invest 200 billion yen in a joint venture with state-owned Myanmar Posts & Telecommunications (MPT) to develop Myanmar’s wireless network. The investment will span ten years as the venture attempts to expand a wireless network that only reaches 10 percent of Myanmar’s 65 million people. As one of the last few largely untapped consumer markets in the world, Myanmar represents a strategic opportunity for Japanese companies frustrated by thin and declining margins at home.

The last example, while not spearheaded by Japanese companies, definitely has the future of Japan’s agricultural and infrastructure sectors in mind. The foreign ministers of the five Central Asian countries (Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, and Kyrgyzstan) and Japan met on Wednesday in the Krygyz capital of Bishkek and agreed to promote agricultural cooperation. For this industry, where Japan seeks to automate and drive-up the scale of its production capacity in order to better feed its own people and compete in global markets, it will need external markets for its new technologies to offset its large research and implementation costs. Japan will also provide aid to Kyrgyzstan to improve its road network, in which Japanese construction companies can be expected to participate.

As the Bank of Japan on Friday released minutes from a meeting on June 12 and 13 that raised concerns about “structural factors” that may be leading to a slowdown in exports, Japanese companies will increasingly be looking to remain profitable by expanding and innovating on the ground in foreign markets. By identifying emerging sectors where they can scale up quickly with relatively little competition (especially compared to their domestic market), these companies stand the best chance of surviving the inevitable market downturn that Japan will experience as its population declines over the coming decades.



Corporate Japan’s Best Chance for Survival: Abroad | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Japan Cautiously Re-Emerges as Land of Luxury - Japan Real Time - WSJ









July 22, 2014, 11:59 AM JST
*Japan Cautiously Re-Emerges as Land of Luxury*
*ByMoeko Fujii*






Tokyo’s Ginza district, seen here in May, has added many luxury stores in recent years. 
Bloomberg News
Despite warnings about the Japanese luxury market after the first sales-tax increase in 17 years, the country remains among the world’s healthiest markets for luxury goods, according to a report by consulting company McKinsey and Co.

McKinsey conducted interviews with 41 luxury executives to compile the report, which comes after Japan raised the national sales tax to 8% on April 1 from 5%. “The luxury executives generally agreed that the pre-hike binge had been greater than expected, while the post-hike bump had been smaller than they had predicted, ” said Todd Guild, a senior partner in McKinsey and Co. in Tokyo who analyzes retail and consumer trends. Ninety percent of the 41 luxury executives interviewed said the outlook for 2014 was somewhat or significantly better than 2013, according to the report.

McKinsey also surveyed 544 consumers who purchase luxury goods and found 45% said they felt showing off luxury goods was in bad taste. That was down from 51% over the last two years. Mr. Guild said the figures suggested an easing in the mood of sacrifice that prevailed after the March 11, 2011, earthquake and tsunami—when some shoppers brought brown paper bags to cover their purchases. McKinsey’s 2012 luxury report found less impact from the quake than initially expected.

A separate report this month by the Japanese advertising agency Hakuhodo found that Japanese consumers’ willingness to spend was almost up to levels from before the tax increase, most likely buoyed by rises in summer bonuses and demand for summer items. Respondents who cited the consumption tax increase as “worrying” dropped to 3% in July from 10% in June, the Hakuhodo report said.

The government has set plans to raise the sales tax again in October 2015 to 10%, although a final decision on whether to go ahead with the increase isn’t likely until late this year. The McKinsey report said it was too early to say whether Japanese consumer sentiment will remain positive, and Mr. Guild characterized the situation as “delicate.”

A previous sales tax increase in 1997 delivered a blow to consumer psychology and combined with the Asian financial crisis that year to push Japan back into the economic doldrums.

“You actually find that the luxury market is very sensitive to changes in the economic condition, not necessarily the economic condition itself,” said Nathalie Remy, a principal in McKinsey’s Paris office who co-leads McKinsey’s work for fashion and luxury-goods companies in Europe, the Middle East, Asia and Africa. “I call this the ‘optimism factor’. Consumer sensitivity is a key driver to the market.”

Mr. Guild said: “Japan has been one of the world’s most important luxury markets for a long time. At one time, it was the most important. Then China ascended, and there was an explosion of growth in the Chinese luxury market. Now, China has slowed down.”

McKinsey said in June that it expected luxury sales in China to grow more slowly, at around 2.5%. Ms. Remy observed that “while China’s growth rate for local consumption is slowing down, it’s still growth.” And with only 8% of Chinese citizens holding a passport, she said there was plenty of room for growth in overseas luxury stores that cater to Chinese visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Are Japanese executives reading my posts? This is a promising sign.

Suntory’s Niinami Says Companies Need Fresh Talent - Japan Real Time - WSJ








July 24, 2014, 10:41 AM JST
*Suntory’s Niinami Says Companies Need Fresh Talent*
*ByJohn Bussey*




Incoming Suntory Chief Executive Takeshi Niinami speaks in Tokyo on July 1.
Bloomberg News
Takeshi Niinami, the incoming chief executive of Suntory Holdings Ltd. and an adviser to Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on the economy, believes Japanese companies need to hire fresh, outside talent into their executive ranks. Times are changing, he says, and current thinking in Japan’s corporate offices isn’t always keeping pace.

Mr. Niinami, speaking at the Japan Society in New York Wednesday, was in some regards talking his own book. His ascendance to the top rank of Suntory, which happens later this year, is striking in two regards: First, he was recruited from outside the company, unusual in Japan where executives traditionally are groomed internally. Second, privately held Suntory for the first time picked a chief executive who isn’t a member of the company’s founding family.

Mr. Niinami, currently chairman of Lawson Inc., the convenience store chain, advises Mr. Abe on the structural changes needed to achieve the growth goals of “Abenomics.” He says Japanese companies are too often encumbered by scores of subsidiaries that aren’t core to their business but which tradition keeps bound to the mother ship. He says they should be spun off.

That step alone, argues Mr. Niinami, would likely boost corporate profitability and increase the dynamism of Japan’s economy by creating smaller companies that can move faster or be acquired by other, better-matching firms.

Prime Minister Abe’s economic changes haven’t addressed the politically tricky zone of labor mobility. Japan’s rigid strictures on hiring and firing make companies think twice about investing. Mr. Niinami says spinning off those noncore subsidiaries also addresses this problem. About 30% of Japan’s labor force is employed by large companies, which are more constrained by labor law, he says. Smaller companies employ the bulk of the rest, and they have more freedom to hire and fire. Decoupling smaller noncore businesses from the core will in itself spur labor mobility.

Or so goes Mr. Niinami’s argument.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Japan Trade Data: Bad But Not Worrying - Real Time Economics - WSJ








July 24, 2014, 12:35 AM ET
*Japan Trade Data: Bad But Not Worrying*
*ByEleanor Warnock*




Japanese trade data for June, released Thursday, may not have encouraged analysts looking for a pickup in exports to end a two-year streak of trade deficits.

Yet the figures are not all cause for concern, some economists say.

True, there are worrying signs. Exports remain lackluster, even though U.S. growth is picking up, suggesting a lack of competitiveness. Meanwhile imports of electrical machinery are soaring. Japan’s trade balance looks likely to stay in the red.

Yet Capital Economics economist Marcel Thieliant says there’s room for some optimism. The seasonally unadjusted trade deficit has narrowed to Y822.2 billion in June from a peak of Y2.8 trillion in January.

Mr. Thieliant sees further narrowing ahead as export demand picks up. Falling global energy prices and a restart of Japan’s nuclear reactors will also reduce the nation’s import bill, he adds.

Those that worry about Japan’s developing a structural trade deficit say it will make the nation dependent on foreign creditors – a risk given Japan’s huge public debt.

The large deficit helped push Japan’s current account – which includes trade and other income flows – into the red in late 2013. More recently, the current account has returned to surplus.

The crisis scenario goes like this: Japan starts to become a net importer of goods and services, sending the current account deficit in the red for good. If Japan becomes a net capital importer, it will have to rely more on foreigners buying Japanese government bonds to finance its public debts.

Economists say that as Japan has over a quadrillion yen of debt outstanding, there is no way foreign investors will accept Japan’s low yields. As foreigners demand higher returns to compensate them for holding JGBs, the government’s debt financing costs will rise, potentially causing fiscal havoc.

Mr. Thieliant is sanguine about those risks. By his calculations, the current account surplus should actually recover to 3.5% of gross domestic product by 2020 from 0.4% in 2013 as the trade situation improves.

Furthermore, ample savings by households and companies have been enough to finance the JGB market largely with domestic holdings, and that looks unlikely to change, he says.

But does that mean Japan is free from fiscal trouble? Not necessarily. “There is no reason for complacency,” he says. “There is no guarantee that private investors will continue buying JGBs at current low interest rates.” Current account data for June will be released on August 8.


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan’s public expenditure on official development aid grew more than a third between 2012 and 2013 but the government needs to increase its focus on results and transparency, according to the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development.

OECD’s Development Assistance Committee (DAC) published its review of the world’s third largest economy yesterday and revealed that Japan’s net ODA was $11.8bn last year. A debt cancellation for Myanmar and increases in bilateral lending were the main reasons for the rise in spending.

As a result, Japan moved up one place to become the fourth largest DAC donor, by increasing its public expenditure on international aid, growing it from 0.17% of gross national income to 0.23% in 2013. However, Japan’s commitment to spending 0.7% of its national income on international aid remains well below target.

The country has since launched a series of new global initiatives in areas such as health, climate change, finance, women’s empowerment and disaster risk reduction, the OECD report noted as it hailed Japan for increasingly exerting global leadership and influence.

But the review highlighted that Japan’s development policy lacked coherence. Monitoring and reporting on the success of development programmes was not done effectively.

DAC chair Erik Solheim said: ‘In the sixtieth anniversary of its development assistance, Japan can take pride in becoming the fourth largest DAC donor and an increasingly effective partner in development.


Japan told to improve aid monitoring and transparency | Public Finance International

‘Japan will be better able to demonstrate its achievements by bringing a sharper results focus to all its work, including the ability to show its co-operation is supporting efforts to reduce in the many countries in which it works.’

The DAC recommended that Japan continues to scale up its support to countries where assistance is most needed, including least developed countries, bearing in mind international commitments.

It also issued recommendations for measuring and monitoring the impact of Japan’s development programmes on poverty reduction.

Japan should also take a more strategic, better resourced and targeted approach to communication to build better understanding and support among the Japanese people for development assistance.

‘And while the review found increased efforts to improve transparency, Japan will need to do more if it is to comply with transparency commitment by 2015,’ the report concluded. 

- See more at: Japan told to improve aid monitoring and transparency | Public Finance International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

_A debt cancellation for Myanmar..._

Why not Pakistan?


----------



## Aepsilons

ashok321 said:


> _A debt cancellation for Myanmar..._
> 
> Why not Pakistan?



We have a plethora of programs on the ground in Pakistan. . Considering our understanding of the needs of the Government of Pakistan and the Pakistani people. For example, the following is just one example of the kinds of processes we are involved in -- with Pakistan.



-------------

*Government of Pakistan does not need to pay back loan of 4.9 billion Japanese Yen for Polio Eradication efforts *

Japan has announced that the Government of Pakistan (GoP) does not need to pay back the loan of 4.9 billion Japanese yen (US$51 million) which financed polio vaccination campaigns from September 2011 to October 2013. As per an agreement announced in 2011, the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation will repay the loan to the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) on behalf of GoP.

When the loan was decided in 2011, Japan, GoP and the Gates Foundation agreed to an innovative financing approach. It was agreed that the Gates Foundation would repay the loan to JICA on behalf of GoP, if GoP met certain performance criteria which showed that vaccination campaigns were implemented successfully. After the assessment of GoP's performance, it is now formally decided that the Gates Foundation will repay the debt.

Japan's ODA loan provided the country with funds for oral polio vaccine, immunization workers, and vaccination activities across the country and along the Pakistan/Afghanistan border. Japan worked with partners such as the World Bank for co-financing the project as well as the United Nations Children's Fund (UNICEF) for vaccine procurement and the World Health Organization (WHO) for service delivery in the polio campaign.

Mr. Takashi Katae, chargè d'affaires of Japan to Pakistan, praised GoP for showing satisfactory performance, and appreciated the Gates Foundation for its continued commitment for partnership with Japan and Pakistan. He stressed that Pakistan and international development partners should not weaken their effort for polio eradication for future generations, despite the existing complex challenges in Pakistan.

Mr. Kawasaki, chief representative of JICA commented that the fund contributed to Pakistan not only for expanding service delivery but also for making polio programme further accountable and result oriented.

Japan has been a long standing donor to polio eradication and has funded anti-polio initiatives and broader immunization activities in Pakistan since 1996. Total Japanese assistance for polio eradication activities in Pakistan so far amounts to approximately US$ 145.65 million.


Government of Pakistan does not need to pay back loan of 4.9 billion Japanese Yen for Polio Eradication efforts | JICA Pakistan Office | About JICA | JICA


----------



## ashok321

@Nihonjin1051 

This is peanuts!
Pakistan, unlike Mynamar, has to pay nearly 4 billion USD every year..
And Pakistan is more debted than Mynamar...


----------



## EastSea

ashok321 said:


> _A debt cancellation for Myanmar..._
> 
> Why not Pakistan?



why Pakistan is best friend of China, who bully Japan now ?


----------



## ashok321

EastSea said:


> why Pakistan is best friend of China, who bully Japan now ?



China wont write off loans like this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

ashok321 said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> This is peanuts!
> Pakistan, unlike Mynamar, has to pay nearly 4 billion USD every year..
> And Pakistan is more debted than Mynamar...
> 
> View attachment 40473



@ashok321

Japan forgave $2 Billion in debt that Myanmar had with Japan and also promised for more lending to that nation after Abe had visited Myanmar this year. It is a show of good faith, and a reward Japan has given to Myanmar for opening itself to Japanese businesses and investments. In addition, Japan is to maximize on this. We will be building an industrial park near the capital of Yangon.

I am very sure that similar processes can be seen in Pakistan, soon.And if you do your research, you will see that Japan has written off plethora of loans for Pakistan. We are very understanding of the needs of the Pakistani Government and the Pakistani People. 

Let us remain positive.



EastSea said:


> why Pakistan is best friend of China, who bully Japan now ?




@EastSea 

Pakistan is near and dear to Japan. We have hundreds of businesses in the country, and are optimistic. Our relationship with each other has not been affected despite the political differences Japan has with certain East Asian nation(s). Let me be clear with you. Japan and Pakistan are friends, economic partners, and will continue to be so, and more.


----------



## cirr

*Japan trade deficit at record $75b in first half*

Exports failed to keep pace with surging imports, the Finance Ministry reported Thursday


AP
Published: 20:31 July 24, 2014



Tokyo: Japan’s trade deficit surged to a record 7.6 trillion yen (Dh274 billion, $74.9 billion) in the first half of the year as exports failed to keep pace with surging imports, the Finance Ministry reported Thursday.

Japan’s bulging import bill was partly due to a jump in demand as businesses and consumers stepped up purchases ahead of an April 1 increase in the sales tax to 8 per cent from 5 per cent.

Imports for the six months jumped 10 per cent to 42.6 trillion yen ($420 billion) while exports rose 3.2 per cent to 35.1 trillion yen ($346 billion), the preliminary data show.

Imports from China including industrial machinery, consumer products and food jumped 14 per cent, leaving Japan with a 2.92 trillion deficit with China for the first half.


Japan maintained a surplus with the US in the first half of the year, at 2.8 trillion yen ($27.6 billion), as exports rose 4 per cent while imports climbed 12 per cent.

The deficit in June alone more than tripled from the year before to a higher-than-expected 822.2 billion yen ($8.1 billion). Imports surged 8.4 per cent year-on-year to 6.76 trillion yen ($66.6 billion), while exports fell 2 per cent to 5.94 trillion yen ($58.5 billion), the ministry said.

*Drag on GDP*

“While the trade deficit widened last month, it remains much smaller than before the sales tax hike. This suggests that net trade finally ceased to be a drag on GDP growth last quarter,” Capital Economics analyst Marcel Thieliant said in a commentary.

The trade deficit was 911 billion yen in May.

Higher imports of fuel and gas have pushed Japan’s trade balance into the red following the halting of all its nuclear reactors for safety checks after the 2011 disaster at the Fukushima Dai-Ichi nuclear plant. In January-June, imports of liquefied natural gas rose 12 percent while oil imports jumped 5 percent.

But overall, Japan’s economy is less and less export-driven thanks to the shift overseas of much of its manufacturing in search of lower costs and faster growing markets.

Exports have not received much impetus from the weakening of the yen in 2012-2013. Japan remains heavily dependent on its vehicle exports, which rose 60 percent from the year before in the first half of 2014.

Japan trade deficit at record $75b in first half | GulfNews.com


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan Is Now The Walmart Of The World Economy*


Since coming to power in December 2012, Japanese prime minister Shinzo Abe has advocated a string of aggressive policy measures, dubbed Abenomics, to bolster the economy, stoke inflation, and improve global competitiveness via a weaker yen. 
Abenomics for a long time was successful in depressing the yen. It went from about 82 yen to a dollar in December 2012, to 105.3 yen to a dollar in January 2014.

Year-to-date however the U.S. dollar is down 3.7% against the yen.

Richard Bernstein, CEO of Richard Bernstein Advisors, thinks the only real story in Japan is the yen.

"The competitive advantage has been whittled away through demographics, through productivity, through better competitiveness in other emerging market," Bernstein said at a breakfast earlier today. "What's left is currency. If you have no competitive advantage, this is true of every country, how do you compete? You compete on price."

Bernstein dubbed Japan's strategy, the Walmart strategy. Walmart he explained uses cheap prices to gain market share, and that was the story in Japan for a year and a half. But the yen has now started to appreciate. 

"Think about what would happen to Walmart's stock price if it started raising prices," he said. "They'd have no competitive advantage. This is a market share game for them. So look what happened, the yen started appreciating — Walmart raising prices — and the Nikkei goes down, that's it. That's all you have to know."

Bernstein said back in the 1980s there was little correlation between the yen and the stock market, but that changed.





*Here's the yen falling against the dollar.*


"The one arrow, two arrow, three arrow, four arrow stuff is great politics, but I don't think it makes any difference," he said.
Bernstein was making reference to the names of various parts of Abenomics. Arrow one, is a fiscal stimulus, arrow two involves aggressive monetary easing, and arrow three drives structural reforms driven at improving economic competitiveness.

While Bernstein does think the other arrows will bring back the competitive advantage eventually, he doesn't think it will do much for profitability or stocks in the next 12 to 15 months. 

He also said that the Bank of Japan doesn't realize that the odds are stacked against them because whenever there's a problem in emerging markets, the yen is seen as a safe haven, which causes it to strengthen.

"In the next 12-24 months as an investor you just want to look at the yen. That will tell you the whole story for Japan," he said. "It's just Walmart, that's all there is."


Read more: Japan Walmart Of The Global Economy - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan reaches EPA with Mongolia*


Japan and Mongolia have in principle reached an economic partnership agreement, including the eventual elimination of tariffs on used cars imported from Japan.
Under the agreement reached between Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and visiting Mongolian President Tsakhiagiin Elbegdorj on Tuesday, tariffs on cars four or more years old will be gradually abolished over the course of 10 years.

Removing the 5 percent tariffs on those used cars was the focus of the negotiations. Mongolia compromised to reach the accord by adopting the 10-year time span.

This is the first time that Mongolia has reached a broad agreement on an EPA with any nation. The two nations aim to officially sign the deal by the end of this year.

Following Tuesday’s agreement, reached during talks at the Prime Minister’s Office, about 50 percent of all tariffs imposed on Japan’s exports to Mongolia will be immediately abolished, while the figure is expected to increase to about 96 percent in 10 years.


Japan reaches EPA with Mongolia - The Japan News


----------



## Aepsilons

BISHKEK (Jiji Press)—The foreign minsters of Japan and five Central Asian countries have met and agreed to promote cooperation in agriculture and antidrug measures.
Japan plans to offer cutting-edge farming techniques to the five countries—Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Tajikistan and Turkmenistan.

The measures were included in a joint statement adopted at the meeting, which took place in the Kyrgyz capital of Bishkek on Wednesday.

This was the fifth foreign ministers’ meeting under the Central Asia plus Japan Dialogue initiated in 2004.

The administration of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is aiming to increase Japan’s presence in Central Asia, where China’s influence has been growing.

During the meeting, Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida stressed that Japan will work to promote peace and stability in the region and in the international community under the banner of “proactive pacifism.”

At a joint press conference later in the day, Kishida said the five Central Asian foreign ministers had voiced their understanding and support for the Japanese position.

The ministers also agreed that it is necessary to strengthen border controls between three of the five Central Asian countries and Afghanistan to block traffic of drug smugglers and Islamic militants after international forces withdraw from Afghanistan later this year. Uzbekistan, Tajikistan and Turkmenistan have borders with Afghanistan.

Separately, Kishida met with Kyrgyz Finance Minister Olga Lavrova. They signed a document on a project to improve Kyrgyzstan’s road infrastructure using grant aid from Japan.


Japan, Central Asia pledge farm, antidrug efforts - The Japan News


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

@Nihonjin1051 : it begins.

Halal: Japan Inc.’s Gateway to World’s Muslim Population - Japan Real Time - WSJ









July 25, 2014, 3:28 PM JST
*Halal: Japan Inc.’s Gateway to World’s Muslim Population*
*ByMari Iwata*




Cahyani Ariya Wiji, a 21-year-old Muslim foreign student from Indonesia, eats a bowl of halal Udon noodles, at a dining hall in the Kanda University of International Studies in Chiba, east of Tokyo.
Reuters
Even though the claim was later retracted, the outrage that erupted in Malaysia earlier this year after Cadbury recalled chocolate treats that allegedly contained traces of pork DNA serves as a reminder of the influential voice that consumers of halal food products have.

And the lesson of what a good business opportunity selling food prepared in accordance with Islamic law is hasn’t been lost on a number of major Japanese firms. Bigger than China, the world’s Muslim population is some 1.6 billion people and one of the fastest growing. For Ajinomoto Co., best known as the firm behind monosodium glutamate, the halal food market is one that’s rife with possibilities.

“We’ve been in Southeast Asia for 40 to 50 years. We think we can leverage our experience,” said Hiroyuki Teramoto, the manager of Ajinomoto’s umami seasoning and processed foods groups. The company opened an office in Pakistan this month, giving it greater access to the predominantly Muslim country as well as other nations in the Middle East and North Africa.

Seeing the writing on the wall with Japan’s population shrinking and its food demand peaking, Ajinomoto has been rapidly transforming itself from a domestically-focused company into a truly multinational organization. In the financial year that ended in March, its profits from Japan and overseas were split about 50-50. The company aims to lift its overseas profits so that they take a 60% piece of the pie by fiscal 2016.

For many of the multinational food companies who see opportunity in halal food, Malaysia is the starting point. The government of Malaysia has been issuing a halal certificate for some 40 years that is widely accepted in the Muslim world. So when the country’s government set up Halal Industry Development Corp. in 2008 and started offering support for international businesses with meeting halal standards, it was a huge success.

“Today, Malaysia is the leading global halal hub with an annual export value of RM35.4 billion ($11 billion) for halal products,” the government’s web site declares proudly.

Mitsubishi Corp. is a Japanese company who sees the value of Malaysia’s halal certificate. The trading company has set up a 50-50 joint venture with Colcafé, a subsidiary of Grupo Nutresa SA, Colombia’s largest food company, in Kuala Lumpur and will start to make and sell instant coffee mixed with sugar and milk powder in August. “If you think about future business in the Middle East, getting halal certification from Malaysia is very important,” said Hiroki Shiozawa, General Manager of Mitsubishi Corp.’s Beverage and Dairy Products Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @EastSea
> Pakistan is near and dear to Japan. We have hundreds of businesses in the country, and are optimistic. Our relationship with each other has not been affected despite the political differences Japan has with certain East Asian nation(s). Let me be clear with you. Japan and Pakistan are friends, economic partners, and will continue to be so, and more.



.


----------



## Aepsilons

I think its a good idea. 

I personally hold the belief that meat prepared Kosher or Halal is high quality. The way they remove the blood of the animal is really good, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

monitoring and transparency should be do by both side, ODA donor ans receiver countries. I did my business, some time was related to ODA projects of Japan in Vietnam, I known it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Rechoice said:


> monitoring and transparency should be do by both side, ODA donor ans receiver countries. I did my business, some time was related to ODA projects of Japan in Vietnam, I known it.



Yes. Corruption knows no color, creed, nationality.


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes. Corruption knows no color, creed, nationality.



Thks you for understand, when you read a Loan agreement and Guideline of JBIC for the ODA project, biding regulation and approval procedure, is signed by two side, you can understand more.

any case, thank for Japanese people for your help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Nikkei Soars as Investors Look Past Japan's Domestic Struggles*

TOKYO—The Nikkei Stock Average hit another six-month high Monday, backed by solid earnings from leading industrial companies.

Many international investors are shedding their caution toward Japanese stocks despite the growing divergence between the market's performance and the domestic economy, which is struggling to recover from an increase in the national sales tax to 8% from 5% on April 1.

One reason for the divergence: Many companies in Japan have built businesses that can thrive even when their home country doesn't.

Results from Nissan Motor Co. 7201.TO +1.85% Monday were a case in point. The auto maker reported that net profit grew 37% in the April-June quarter over the year-earlier level, helped by strength in Asia and North America that outweighed a decline in Japanese sales.

Shares of Fanuc Corp. 6954.TO -1.14% , a maker of industrial robots, jumped 5.3% on Friday and an additional 0.4% Monday after the company said its net profit nearly doubled in the April-June quarter.

Fanuc, which expects profit to rise 32% in the current fiscal year to ¥146.5 billion ($1.44 billion), said demand in Europe and Asia was increasing. "Strong orders suggested potential upward revisions down the road," said Naoki Fujiwara, fund manager at Shinkin Asset Management, which manages ¥638 billion.






The Nikkei Stock Average rose 0.5% to a six-month high of 15529.40 on Monday, adding to its 1.6% gain last week. The average now stands at its highest level since January. Shares of Isuzu Motors Ltd. 7202.TO +0.64% rose 2.8% on Monday after the Nikkei business daily said its profit would beat analysts' forecasts.

"The overall market is reflecting an optimistic view of the economy and expectations for earnings down the road," said Koji Uchida, chief fund manager at Mitsubishi UFJ Asset Management Co., which manages ¥8.4 trillion ($83 billion).

Worries prevailed in the Japanese market earlier this year as investors questioned how seriously Prime Minister Shinzo Abe would proceed with economic changes to enable companies to grow aggressively. Investors were also cautious about the Japan's economic outlook after the April 1 tax rise.

Mr. Abe helped restore confidence by refreshing his growth strategy in June, pledging measures to improve corporate governance and performance. According to the Bank of America Merrill Lynch's July survey of fund managers, Japan overtook Europe as the No. 1 market that global investors plan to "overweight."

Although many companies say the negative effects of the higher tax have been smaller than feared, they are still significant. Wages adjusted for price changes have continued to decrease, and Japan's inflation rate slowed in June for the second straight month. Exports, long a main engine for the economy, continue to struggle.

"There are some worrisome signs," said Yusuke Sakai, senior stock trader at T&D Asset Management, which manages ¥2.3 trillion in assets.

Some investors said the Tokyo stock-market gains can only go so far in the absence of a healthy domestic market in which real wages are growing and new businesses are opening. They said the rise in stock prices shouldn't obscure the need for additional steps by Mr. Abe's government to encourage domestic demand.

"Mr. Abe is very sensitive to stock prices. That's not a bad thing, but if he only pays attention to that, he could be blindsided," Mr. Sakai said. "Now is the moment of truth."

The prime minister's support has fallen below 50% for the first time since he took office in December 2012, according to several recent polls. While the fall was largely caused by Mr. Abe's unpopular decision to expand the Japanese military's overseas role, public perception that the economy isn't recovering quickly may also be partly to blame.


http://online.wsj.com/articles/nikk...ook-past-japans-domestic-struggles-1406552337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Abenomics Virtuous Cycle Spinning More Slowly - Japan Real Time - WSJ








July 29, 2014, 6:12 PM JST
*Abenomics Virtuous Cycle Spinning More Slowly*
*ByJacob M. Schlesinger*




Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.
The “virtuous cycle” for Japan’s economic recovery seems to be spinning a little slower these days.

That doesn’t necessarily mean the grand Abenomics experiment is faltering. But a string of recent data — from soft consumer spending, tepid wage growth, and a newly muddled jobs picture — offer a sobering reminder of the challenges that remain before Prime Minister Shinzo Abe can safely declare he’s launched a fully functioning, self-sustaining growth spurt.

“The pace of recovery remains weak,” Izumi Devalier, an economist with HSBC Global Research, wrote in a note to clients Tuesday on soft consumer spending data. “We see increased risks that private consumption will remain depressed” for the next few months, she added.

To review: here’s the narrative of how Abenomics was supposed to proceed through the summer, and how reality is stacking up against the script.

Everybody was braced for a bad spring, following the April 1 rise in the consumption tax. So the negative numbers for April and May were dismissed as the natural pullback, following the pre-tax-hike surge in spending and investment. Some weakness in June, and even July, was seen as inevitable, and consistent with the growth story.

The good news scenario laid out for the year had two key elements. First: the economy’s underlying momentum from last year’s massive dose of Abenomics stimulus was strong enough to withstand the tax blow, which wouldn’t be nearly as damaging as the last hike in 1997. (That one snuffed out a nascent recovery and was followed by a long recession).

The second: that a virtuous self-reinforcing cycle between corporate-consumer behavior was taking hold, giving the economy further oomph. That is, rising sales would feed more production and hiring, and the resulting tight labor markets would lead to higher wages, sparking still more spending.

It’s far too soon to say that scenario was wrong. It’s not too soon to raise questions, as a growing number of economists are doing, especially after a spate of data Tuesday.

There’s no clear sign yet of a sustained rebound in consumer spending. While May retail sales rose modestly over April, June sales were flat over May. “It appears the correction to real household consumption… has been much deeper than the 1997 episode,” Credit Suisse said in a Tuesday report.

More worrisome are potential reasons behind the ongoing slump. Goldman Sachs economists noted fresh signs of stagnation in household income. They said June disposable income fell 8% versus the previous year. “With head-of-household temporary income and bonuses falling 7.4%, summer bonuses are likely to have stagnated, contrary to expectations,” they wrote adding that “the difficult income environment, mainly wages and salaries, is reflecting in consumer behavior.”

As a critical cog in the Abenomics machine, wages are supposed to be rising, sparked by an ever-tightening labor market. But the June employment report showed instead that it was unemployment unexpectedly rising — for the first time in 10 months — to 3.7% from 3.5%. Some of that was the result of good news: more workers, especially women, entering the labor market.

But the Goldman report also highlighted a decline in permanent employees and a rise in non-permanent employees, suggesting new job creation is for less-stable, lower-paying slots.

“Demand for labor appears to have peaked out,” Credit Suisse said. “We expect job offers to continue to weaken into the year-end.”

The signs aren’t all bad. Companies are expected to report robust profits over the next couple of weeks, suggesting more potential for hiring and higher wages. In anticipation of such results, the Nikkei Stock Average has rallied in recent days, trading at a six-month high. The Finance Ministry released a report Tuesday showing that Japanese firms remain largely unfazed by recent languid data, with more than 70% in the quarterly survey saying they expect sales to return to pre-April levels by the end of July.

But some policy makers are starting to express concern. “In order for household spending to stay firm, it’s important for a heightening expectation that incomes will rise ahead,” Koji Ishida, a member of the Bank of Japan’s policy board, said in a speech Tuesday.

“A major focus is on whether consumption will return to an upward trend in the July-September period.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan labour demand strengthens, good omen for economic recovery*

(Reuters) - Job availability in Japan hit its highest in 22 years in June as companies grew more confident about hiring, and household spending rebounded modestly - reinforcing expectations economic recovery will resume in the third quarter without the need for additional stimulus from the central bank.

The jobs-to-applicants ratio rose to 1.10 in June from 1.09 in the previous month, data from the labour ministry showed on Tuesday, matching a high last seen in June 1992, shortly after the asset-inflation bubble burst, leading to years of stagnation.

The jobless rate unexpectedly rose to 3.7 percent in June from 3.5 percent in May, reflecting an increase in job-seekers responding to economic recovery. Labour shortages in construction and retail suggest the jobless rate is not likely to rise sharply.

A Bank of Japan policymaker said the impact of April's sales tax hike was likely to be receding gradually, although he warned of the uncertainty of exports as they lacked momentum due in part to the shift of factories abroad by Japanese companies.

"In order for household spending to stay firm, what's most important is that there is a heightening expectation that incomes will rise ahead," BOJ board member Koji Ishida said in a speech to business leaders in Shimonoseki, western Japan.

"If job markets continue to tighten, that will support household spending as people feel more job security and heighten hopes that wages will rise," Ishida added.

Household spending and retail sales data showed signs that consumption is gradually recovering after the sales tax hike, supporting the BOJ's argument that domestic demand is strong enough to sustain growth and achieve its 2 percent inflation goal."

On the whole, we can say that consumer spending continues to recover," said Hidenobu Tokuda, senior economist at Mizuho Research Institute.

"Demand for workers should remain strong as there are labour shortages. Things are moving within expectations. There's no need for a policy response from the BOJ."

Household spending rose 1.5 percent in June from May in seasonally adjusted terms, falling short of economists' median estimate of a 2.2 percent increase, but still reversing the contractions seen in April and May.

May household spending fell 3.1 percent from April when spending tumbled 13.3 percent as the sales tax hike went into effect.

On an annual basis, Japanese household spending fell 3.0 percent in June from a year ago, less than the median market forecast for a 3.8 percent annual decline, and well below the 8.0 percent decline in the year to June.

Retail sales fell 0.6 percent in June from a year ago, slightly more than the median estimate for a 0.5 percent annual decline and faster than a 0.4 percent decline in the year to May. The pace of decline was slower compared with 1997 when the sales tax was last raised, the trade ministry said.

Officials attributed the retail decline in June to bad weather and lingering effects of the tax hike in some sectors, including household appliances.

On a seasonally-adjusted basis, retail sales rose 0.4 percent in June from May, up for a second straight month, a sign that the sting of the tax hike is easing.

The government raised the national sales tax to 8 percent from 5 percent on April 1 to meet rising welfare costs.

A Reuters poll of analysts taken in July found they expected the economy to show a quarterly contraction of 1.4 percent in the second quarter after the sales tax hike. The economy is expected to grow 0.6 percent in the current quarter, however, as consumer spending recovers from the tax increase and government stimulus spending supports domestic demand.


Japan labour demand strengthens, good omen for economic recovery| Reuters


----------



## visom

*Battery scientists boost lithium-ion capacity 7X by adding cobalt*




Above: We need more power, captain!

_Image Credit: Andy Armstrong/Flickr_
July 28, 2014 11:00 PM 
Antony Ingram, Green Car Reports
110 
136 
210 
19 
0 
All electric vehicles currently in production use some form of lithium-ion chemistry in their battery packs.

Finding ways of improving that chemistry is therefore very important — the aim being to make future electric car batteries cheaper, more stable and more energy-dense for longer range.

Researchers from the School of Engineering at the University of Tokyo have found a way to develop a lithium-based battery with seven times the energy density of current lithium-ion batteries, according to _Nikkei Technology_.

This has, at least theoretically, each of the major benefits you’d expect should it be introduced in production form–lower cost, greater capacity and increased safety.

Led by Professor Noritaka Mizuno, the team have used a new material on the positive electrode in the battery, formed by adding cobalt to the lithium oxide crystal structure. This aids an oxidation-reduction reaction during which peroxides are produced, and electrical energy is generated. (Read the research paper.)

The researchers claim energy density of 2,570 watt-hours per kilogram. That’s actually a little less than the theoretical density of lithium-air technology (3,460 Wh/kg, and a current leader in lithium battery developments) but as a sealed design it’s more stable (and therefore safer) than lithium-air.

*MORE: How Hard Is Lithium-Air Battery Research? Pretty Tough, Actually*

The team also proved that there are no unwanted byproducts in the battery’s acceptable charging and discharging cycle–no excess oxygen or carbon dioxide is produced during the reactions.

Tests at the university have also shown it’s possible to repeatedly charge and discharge the battery at a large current, boding well for faster charging.

In theory, at least. As with all current battery research projects, there is still some way to go before the technology can be applied in a practical format–one that could be used in electric vehicles.

While the team mentions no apparent drawbacks, such a concept would require more thorough testing before it’s applied inn the real world. As ever though, it’s evidence that battery technology is still progressing behind the scenes–and that one day, electric cars should be able to travel much further on a charge.

*RELATED: Panasonic may be investing in Tesla’s U.S. battery ‘Gigafactory’*

_[Hat tip: Hugh Crawford]_



This story originally appeared on Green Car Reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Honda Posts Higher Earnings On Excellent Japan Sales, Cost Cuts*


HONDA (NYSE:HMC) announced its earnings for the first quarter of fiscal 2015 on June 29. The company reported a 20% gain in earnings on the back of high automotive sales in China and Japan. Total revenues for the quarter jumped 5.4% to 2,988.2 billion yen ($29.482 billion) while operating income increased by 7.1% to 198 billion yen ($1.954 billion). The increase in operating income was driven by an increase in sales volume, a higher price model sales mix, continuing cost reduction efforts, as well as favorable foreign currency effects, despite increased SG&A and R&D expenses, slightly offset by higher S,G&A expenses. [1]
The Japan based automaker sold roughly 1.061 million cars this quarter, up ~6% from just under 1 million a year ago. The company attributed this increase in sales volume to to the positive impact of new model introductions as well as the launch of fully remodeled vehicles in Japan and Asia. [2] Honda left the forecasts for 4.83 million vehicle sales for the fiscal year 2015 unchanged despite the higher sales this quarter. It sold 4.3 million vehicles for the fiscal year ended March 2014. [3]

We have a $43 price estimate for Honda Motors, which is about 10% above the current market price. We are in the process of revising our estimates in order to incorporate the latest earnings.

*Japanese Sales RiseWhile North America Declines*

During the previous quarter, Honda’s sales jumped 41% in Japan, helped by the following two factors: 1) A number of people bought cars as they sought to beat an increase in the sales tax to 8% from 5%, which came into effect on April 1. and 2) The introduction of new models and the launch of fully remodeled vehicles, the Fit and Vezel subcompacts, in the region. In this quarter, however, the negative impact of the hike in sales tax was expected to come into effect as a sales tax hike should make people hesitant in purchasing new cars. Moreover, real wages in Japan have been falling over the previous quarter and the negative impact of this trend might also have been felt on Honda’s sales. ((Shinzo Abe faces rising disenchantment in Japan, Financial Times, July 2014)) However, the positive impact of the introduction of full remodeled versions of the Fit and Odyssey raised unit sales in China by as much as 44%. The introduction of new models, like the N-WGN minicar and the Vezel subcompact, also contributed to the tremendous gain.

North America is Honda’s biggest market and accounts for more than 40% of the unit sales. During the quarter, sales in the U.S. for the Japanese automaker stayed flat declined for the Accord sedan, its best-selling vehicle its popular Odyssey minivan was almost flat. One factor which had a significant impact on Honda’s sales in the continent was the halt in manufacturing at the company’s Mexico plant. The plant which manufactures the Fit subcompact had troubles maintaining production pace as it adopted new manufacturing techniques. Despite this, the company kept its full-year U.S. sales targets unchanged and said volumes would get back on track. [4] The company is counting on the Fit to grab market share from the Chevrolet Sonic hatchback and Ford Fiesta.

The company also cited the delay in the launch of the Acura’s new TLX sedan as another factor behind its sluggish performance in the United States for Q1. Honda’s average U.S. incentive per vehicle in the quarter was $1,941, up 11 % from last year’s first quarter and slightly higher than Toyota’s, but below Nissan’s. The company posted a 6% drop in operating profits for North America operations for the quarter. [4]

*Chinese Sales Rebound*

Since a difficult 12-15 month period starting September 2012, Honda has been optimistic about China. Sales of Japanese automakers had tanked due to a wave of anti-Japan sentiment present across the general public, because of political tensions between the two countries. As the sentiment gradually improved and Honda introduced two China-specific models, namely the Jade and the Crider, the automaker’s sales accelerated in the second half of the year. In China, Honda’s sales grew 11.7 percent year-on-year in the first six months of 2014, but the auto maker’s inventories have built up somewhat. [4] As a result, it has reduced manufacturing at its Wuhan plant by reducing the number of shifts from two per day to just one. [4]

Honda plans to introduce nine more models within the next two years as it aims to gain back market share from its American and German rivals. In 2013, Honda even set up an R&D center in the world’s most populous nation to develop China-specific models. Honda expects to sell 900,000 vehicles in 2014 and double annual sales in China to 1.3 million units in the three years through 2015. [5] Overall, the Chinese automotive market continues to grow at an impressive rate. After crossing 22 million units in 2013, the Chinese automotive market is expected to rise more than 10% in 2014.



Honda Posts Higher Earnings On Excellent Japan Sales, Cost Cuts -- Trefis


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Sorry, @Nihonjin1051 , but this is not looking good. I seem to remember reading that even New Zealand was contemplating a proposal to drop Japan from TPP over the agriculture issue.

Rare Beltway Bipartisanship: Bashing Japan Trade Policy - Japan Real Time - WSJ








July 31, 2014, 2:34 PM JST
*Rare Beltway Bipartisanship: Bashing Japan Trade Policy*
*ByJacob M. Schlesinger and Mitsuru Obe*




Japan’s Prime Minister Shinzo Abe
Reuters
It’s hard to get Republicans and Democrats to team up on anything these days in Washington. Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe seems to have accomplished what President Barack Obama rarely can: sparking broad bipartisan agreement – in attacking Japan’s trade policy.

A letter sent to Mr. Obama Wednesday, signed by 140 members of Congress from both sides of the aisle, argues that Japan’s protectionist tendencies toward its farmers is holding up an Asia-Pacific trade agreement, the Trans-Pacific Partnership. Mr. Abe has made joining the U.S.-led TPP a key plank of his efforts to reform Japan’s economy – but a full-fledged overhaul of the farm sector is for now off the table.

“We write to express our deep concern over Japan’s current market access offer within the ongoing Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) negotiations,” opens a letter sent to Mr. Obama Wednesday.The signers included the top Republican and Democrat on the trade subcommittee of the House Ways and Means Committee, California Republican Devin Nunes and New York Democrat Charles Rangel.

It was Mr. Abe’s early-2013 declaration that Japan would join the ambitious regional free-trade agreement that helped boost his standing, at home and abroad, as a bold reformer at the outset of his term. He cast Japanese membership in the deregulatory pact as a centerpiece of his program of reforms designed to shake up the country’s moribund economy.

Now he’s facing growing questions about the impact and implementation of his Abenomics revival package. The broadside from Congress echoes skepticism from economists, politicians, and investors more broadly.

“When Japan joined these negotiations, it agreed that the elimination of tariffs is a key feature of the agreement,” the lawmaker letter says. “Unfortunately, Japan’s current position falls far short of acceptability.” Specifically, they complained about Japan’s offer – made by Mr. Abe to Mr. Obama in Tokyo in April – to lower, but not scrap tariffs in agricultural products like beef and pork. 

The letter also raises concerns about Canada as well. And it concludes by urging Mr. Obama to consider excluding Japan and Canada from the pact if they don’t ramp up their concessions.

“The criticisms are not coming from Republicans who are either anti-Japan or anti-trade,” Japan-watcher Richard Katz wrote in his newsletter, The Oriental Economist. “Rather, they are coming from TPP supporters who say that they are concerned that Obama might agree to a deal that could not pass the Congress. They want to make it clear to Tokyo what it has to do in order to win Congressional ratification. “

A spokesman for the Japanese government said that Japan doesn’t comment on action taken by the U.S. Congress, saying it’s entirely a domestic matter. Japan is negotiating with the U.S. government, not with the Congress, the spokesman stressed.

In general, Japanese officials have been frustrated with such American complaints in recent months. They say the Obama administration hasn’t worked hard enough to unite the country behind an early conclusion of the talks, and that Japan has already done its part for market opening. Some Japanese officials say they are reluctant to make concessions if Congress could torpedo a deal at a later date.

Whether the talks will be wrapped up this year “depends on the Obama administration’s ability to work with the Congress,” Economy Minister Akira Amari, Japan’s top TPP negotiator, said last week. “We want the president to redouble his efforts.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

I agree that our protectionist policies concerning agrarian goods needs a re-shape.


----------



## ComradeNam

Japan’s Foreign Minister Kishida Fumio will pay an official visit to Vietnam from July 31 to August 2 and co-chair the sixth meeting of the Vietnam-Japan Cooperation Committee to further promote extensive strategic partnership between the two nations. 

The visit was made at the invitation of Vietnam’s Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Pham Binh Minh.

Vietnam-Japan relations have grown steadily since the fifth meeting of the Vietnam-Japan Cooperation Committee in 2013. Both nations elevated their ties to a new level of extensive strategic partnership for peace and prosperity in Asia during State President Truong Tan Sang’s visit to Japan in March 2014. 





Japanese Foreign Minister Kishida Fumio
(Photo:VNA)
Japan is now Vietnam’s leading important partner and the first G7 which recognised Vietnam’s market economy status in October 2011. At present, Japan is Vietnam's largest ODA provider, leading investor and the fourth trade partner. 

Two-way trade turnover reached more than US$24 billion in 2013 and nearly US$10.7 billion in the first five months of the year, of which Vietnam’s exports to Japan hit nearly US$6 billion, up 12.6% against the same period last year.

Last year Japan took the lead among 54 nations and territories investing in Vietnam with total newly registered and increased capital of roughly US$5.8 billion. Until May 25 this year, Japan pumped nearly US$35.6 billion into 2,288 projects on science, technology, labour, tourism, culture, information, education and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Good News !


----------



## Viet

We should follow the foot steps of Japan, from economy to policy to armed forces. It is time to change the history.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Before weighing the weight of the others, make sure you are heavy enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Kyle Sun said:


> Before weighing the weight of the others, make sure you are heavy enough.


The present policy leads to nowhere, but VN to a poor and backward state. Most Vietnamese are ashamed of.

The fact that government was not capable to stop China from placing oil rig and warships into our waters leaves us in shock. That shows how weak we are right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Viet said:


> The present policy leads to nowhere, but VN to a poor and backward state. Most Vietnamese are ashamed of.


No need to be shamed of being poor or backward. 

It is due to the WAR , not laziness.


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

Viet said:


> The present policy leads to nowhere, but VN to a poor and backward state. Most Vietnamese are ashamed of.
> 
> The fact that government was not capable to stop China from placing oil rig and warships into our waters leaves us in shock. That shows how weak we are right now.



Vietnam is the country that is always a pawn. Viets are poor, backward and weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Kyle Sun said:


> No need to be shamed of being poor or backward.
> 
> It is due to the WAR , not laziness.


whatever, time for a change



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good News !


yes, good for VN, good for Japan, too.

this source says during the visit, Kishida Fumio will present the Japanese "master plan" for Vietnam's industrialisation.
Japan eyeing strategic initiatives in Vietnam, World Premium News & Headlines - THE BUSINESS TIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

meeting with the PM Nguyen


----------



## BoQ77

Japan and Vietnam






China and Vietnam


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> meeting with the PM Nguyen



So thus begins a new era of Japan - Viet Nam partnership.


----------



## Obambam

Great news. Good for both Vietnam, Japan as well as China.


----------



## ComradeNam

Japan, along with France are top ODA of Vietnam. Vietnam should ally with Japan and France instead U.S. Go google search you will see a list of Countries provide ODA to Vietnam.


----------



## Aepsilons

BOGOTA (Jiji Press)—Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos agreed at their meeting in Bogota on Tuesday to promote Japanese investment in the resource-rich Latin American country.
Abe told Santos that Japan hopes Colombia will complete domestic procedures to put a bilateral investment treaty signed in 2011 into effect at an early date, according to a joint statement issued after the summit meeting. Japan has already finished its own procedures.

The leaders also agreed to pursue early conclusion of a Japan-Colombia Economic Partnership Agreement.

Japan, Colombia to promote investment - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan’s hydrogen energy market could reach ¥8 trillion by 2050, government report says*

The market for hydrogen energy in Japan is projected to expand to ¥1 trillion in 2030 and reach ¥8 trillion in 2050, with research and development accelerating for a form of energy said to be environmentally friendly, a government-affiliated body said Wednesday.

In its first report on hydrogen energy, the New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization said Japan is already highly competitive in the field, and should aim to take the lead, especially in the promising area of fuel-cell vehicles.

Fuel-cell vehicles are powered by electricity generated through the chemical reaction of hydrogen and oxygen. They emit no carbon dioxide, a greenhouse — or heat-trapping — gas.

The report also noted the importance of further promoting hydrogen energy in the hope of reducing Japan’s dependence on oil and ensuring energy security.

Toyota Motor Corp. will begin selling a sedan-type fuel-cell vehicle in Japan by next March, likely becoming the world’s first carmaker to sell such vehicles.

Other domestic automakers, such as Nissan Motor Co. and Honda Motor Co., are developing similar vehicles, with plans to start selling them in 2017 and 2015, respectively.

The promotion of hydrogen energy and related products is part of the growth strategy advocated by the government of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.


Japan's hydrogen energy market could reach ¥8 trillion by 2050, government report says | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

I know my post is a little off-topic but I really wanted to post this!

*Most Beautiful Tree In Japan*
*



*
The tree is huge, an impressive nearly 2,000 square meters (or half an acre).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Sporty gentleman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

^ What's that ? Who is she ?


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


>




_Nani? Wau! Kanojo wa gojasu niiiiii..... !!_

__


----------



## Aepsilons

*An Update On Japan's Stock Breakout*


Earlier this week, Japan’s Nikkei stock average surged above its 15,500 resistance level to hit a six-month high on positive earnings reports from Japanese companies that generate most of their revenues overseas such as Honda and Fanuc. Unfortunately for Japan, today’s sharp global market selloff is threatening the Nikkei’s fledgling attempt to rally after struggling for most of the year.

Today’s market panic was precipitated by Argentina’s default, rising inflation and monetary tightening fears driven by a strong uptick in the U.S. employment cost index, as well as ongoing concerns about the U.S. stock market’s high valuation. As I wrote a few days ago, the Nikkei must remain above its 15,500 level for the breakout to remain valid, otherwise all bets are off.

For now, the Nikkei still appears to be above the 15,500 level even though it has corrected back to its initial breakout point. If global markets can manage to rebound after today’s dramatic decline, the Nikkei may have another chance to rally.







An Update On Japan's Stock Breakout - Forbes


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan electronics giants on profit path*






Sony posts a $261 million first-quarter net profit thanks to brisk sales of its PlayStation 4 console and a weak yen



Tokyo (AFP) —

Sony and Panasonic on Thursday posted quarterly profits as the pair try to put years of losses behind them, but analysts warned that the firms still had work to do in overhauling their bloated businesses.

Japan’s electronics sector has been battered by fierce competition from lower-cost rivals, a shrinking domestic market and huge losses in the television business.

A sharp drop in the yen since late 2012 has offered a lifeline by inflating the value of profits repatriated from overseas, as Sony, Panasonic and smaller rival Sharp launched painful restructuring to slim down their vast operations. Sharp reports earnings on Friday.

But the impact of the weak yen is fading, and the industry giants had more work to do on reinventing themselves, analysts said.

“Japanese electronics makers can’t expect much from the impact of a weak yen this fiscal year,” said Yasuo Imanaka, an analyst at Rakuten Securities.

“Sony is now heavily relying on its entertainment, music and insurance businesses.

“They have to speed up the pace of their restructuring, which is crucial for survival. Otherwise, investors are going to lose patience.”

On Thursday, Sony posted a surprise 26.8 billion yen ($261 million) net profit for the three months through June, reversing a year-earlier loss, with sales up about six percent as gamers flocked to the newest instalment of its PlayStation games console.

The consumer electronics giant also said box-office hits, including “The Amazing Spider-Man 2”, boosted results at its movie unit, which includes a Hollywood studio.

Sony more than doubled operating profit in its television segment thanks to strong sales of flat-screen televisions in Asia and Europe.

- Decade of television losses -

Sony, which has been working to repair its television business for years, is still expecting a loss in the current fiscal year.

The firm lost $1.26 billion last year, as it blamed the whopping shortfall on costs tied to its exit from the personal computer business.

“The chances are growing that we’ll return to profitability in the television sector,” Sony Chief Financial Officer Kenichiro Yoshida said Thursday.

“We’ve got to achieve that goal no matter what—we’ve suffered a decade of losses” in that business, he added.

Panasonic, meanwhile, said its net profit for the quarter hit 37.93 billion yen, down from 107.83 billion yen last year when it logged a big one-off gain from a pension scheme change, as sales edged up 1.5 percent.

The firm said it expects to log a 140 billion yen net profit in the current fiscal year.

Compared with its rivals, Panasonic appeared to be making more headway in shaking up its business and staying out of the red, said Keita Wakabayashi, analyst with Mito Securities in Tokyo.

“Panasonic is more stable than its competition and it now seems to be on course for a steady recovery,” Wakabayashi added.

Panasonic separately announced Thursday it has signed a deal with US electric car maker Tesla to build a huge battery-making plant in the United States.

The Japanese firm, a major producer of lithium ion batteries, did not say how much it would invest in the proposed site, known as the Gigafactory, but local media has previously reported it would pump in as much as 30 billion yen.

Also Thursday, Finnish mobile giant Nokia said it had agreed to buy some of Panasonic’s wireless network business, but did not supply details on the price tag.



Japan electronics giants on profit path ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

I voted for Sony, for Japan brand ... voted for high quality, high creativeness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

I just have a question which kind of bugs me. While I like anime and stuff, why is that some Japanese manga creators makes cuteness about stuff, specifically the Kantai collection (schoolgirls as WW2 warships), Girls Und Panzer (school girls operating WW2 tanks), Strike Witches (teenage girls in underwear with airplane propellers over their legs) and specially, Axis Powers Hetalia.

It kinda disturbs me as these trend trivializes some issues about history, especially Axis Powers Hetalia. Can't say about the other pop-culture of Japan though like the female idol groups and the Japanese game show stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> I just have a question which kind of bugs me. While I like anime and stuff, why is that some Japanese manga creators makes cuteness about stuff, specifically the Kantai collection (schoolgirls as WW2 warships), Girls Und Panzer (school girls operating WW2 tanks), Strike Witches (teenage girls in underwear with airplane propellers over their legs) and specially, Axis Powers Hetalia.
> 
> It kinda disturbs me as these trend trivializes some issues about history, especially Axis Powers Hetalia. Can't say about the other pop-culture of Japan though like the female idol groups and the Japanese game show stuff.



Japanese young kids / young generation like cute things. Its' always fascinated me. When i was a kid in the late 80s and early 90s, this was not so. In Japan , there are so many eclectic tastes. My youngest brother watches hetalia, and all the animes nowadays, but at the same time he is a black belt in Karate, an expert in Kendo, and listens to heavy metal music. Very eclectic tastes we have, i guess. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eazzy

Just a last breath before the end.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Economy On Path To Achieve 2 Percent Price Target - BoJ's Kuroda *

Positive turnaround in the three areas of financial conditions, expectations and economic activity brought about by the introduction of quantitative and qualitative easing has positioned the Japanese economy on track to achieve the 2 percent price stability target, as expected, Bank of Japan Governor Haruhiko Kuroda said in his speech on Friday.

Talking about the current domestic situation, Kuroda said that the economy has been recovering moderately as a trend despite the softness induced by the consumption tax hike. The Governor expressed confidence that the economy would grow at a pace above its potential over the coming three years.

Further, the improvement in employment and income situation can help in overcoming the effects of the consumption tax on consumer spending, he added.

Also, favorable developments in the corporate sector have become more pronounced in recent times, he said. This will help in Japan's economic recovery.

On the developments in trade, "Japan's exports are likely to increase moderately due mainly to this recovery in overseas economies" he said.

"With the economy expected to continue growing at a pace above its potential, that is, with growth in demand exceeding growth in supply capacity, the positive output gap is likely to expand gradually. Therefore, inflationary pressure from the output gap is likely to steadily increase.", he added.

"By achieving the price stability target of 2 percent at the earliest possible time, the Bank is seeking to create an environment in which firms and households can get on with their economic activities. " he said.

He concluded his speech hoping that Japan's economy will regain its vitality and start to grow strongly again.



*Reference: RTT NEWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JAPAN SIGNS DEAL TO STRENGTHEN ECONOMIC TIES WITH BRAZIL, LATIN AMERICA*



MOSCOW (August 4) RIA Novosti- Japan on Saturday signed deals on topics, ranging from energy to food and health care, during Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s visit to Brazil as a part of his nine-day tour to Latin America, Bloomberg reported on Monday.

“Latin America has a large presence on the international stage and is an indispensable partner, in my vision of diplomacy,” Abe said in his speech during the Japan-Brazil Economic Forum last Saturday.

The relationship between Japan and Brazil dates back to the 1950’s, when Japan helped Brazil to establish various industries, such as iron ore production. Brazil also hosts to the largest Japanese community outside of Japan. Currently, China is Brazil’s largest trading partner, with Chinese President Xi Jingpin preceding Abe’s visit to Brazil.

The Japanese prime minister’s nine-day tour included Mexico, Trinidad and Tobago, Colombia and Chile before heading to Latin’s America’s largest economy, Brazil.

In Mexico Abe concluded energy deals, including one between state oil firm Pemex and Japan’s development bank, and another between Pemex and the Japan Oil, Gas and Metals National Corporation.

Last Thursday Abe signed in Chile a series of agreements in the areas, ranging from mining to minimizing damage from earthquakes.

Brazil was the highlight of the tour, with top representatives from Toyota Motor Corp., Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Corp. and Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group Inc. accompanying the prime minister.

Despite a slowdown in the economy, economic surveyes of Bloomberg have forecast the South American nation’s gross domestic product to grow 1.3 percent this year after an expansion of 2.5 percent in 2013. Japan’s economy is expected to grow 1.5 percent this year.

*http://en.ria.ru/world/20140804/191...-Economic-Ties-with-Brazil-Latin-America.html*
Japan Signs Deals to Strengthen Economic Ties with Brazil, Latin America | World | RIA Novosti


----------



## Oriental vs West

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Japanese young kids / young generation like cute things. Its' always fascinated me. When i was a kid in the late 80s and early 90s, this was not so. In Japan , there are so many eclectic tastes. My youngest brother watches hetalia, and all the animes nowadays, but at the same time he is a black belt in Karate, an expert in Kendo, and listens to heavy metal music. Very eclectic tastes we have, i guess. lol.



Honestly, I am disappointed about recent Japanese anime adaptions. Even though the animation quality has improve drastically compare to anime from the 90s, many new anime seem to have gravitated toward viewers who appreciate cuteness,fan-service scenes and it also suffer other severe problems: generic plot, pacing is off, no character development,... I'm kind of disturbed by these lacklustre anime keep coming out every season. It's seem like Japanese companies do not intend to sell these anime to broader audience but instead try to squeeze profits from a very small "otaku" population who obsessed with cute character and willing to spend ridiculous amount of money to buy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Oriental vs West said:


> Honestly, I am disappointed about recent Japanese anime adaptions. Even though the animation quality has improve drastically compare to anime from the 90s, many new anime seem to have gravitated toward viewers who appreciate cuteness,fan-service scenes and it also suffer other severe problems: generic plot, pacing is off, no character development,... I'm kind of disturbed by these lacklustre anime keep coming out every season. It's seem like Japanese companies do not intend to sell these anime to broader audience but instead try to squeeze profits from a very small "otaku" population who obsessed with cute character and willing to spend ridiculous amount of money to buy it.


Well there is also these merchandize relating anime shows and characters - one such is my avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental vs West

Cossack25A1 said:


> Well there is also these merchandize relating anime shows and characters - one such is my avatar.



What is your avatar character name?



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Japanese young kids / young generation like cute things. Its' always fascinated me. When i was a kid in the late 80s and early 90s, this was not so. In Japan , there are so many eclectic tastes. My youngest brother watches hetalia, and all the animes nowadays, but at the same time he is a black belt in Karate, an expert in Kendo, and listens to heavy metal music. Very eclectic tastes we have, i guess. lol.



Japan entertainment industry especially manga, anime, game are losing money due to online piracy


----------



## Cossack25A1

Oriental vs West said:


> What is your avatar character name?


Katsuragi, from the anime "Senran Kagura."


----------



## Zero_wing

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Japanese young kids / young generation like cute things. Its' always fascinated me. When i was a kid in the late 80s and early 90s, this was not so. In Japan , there are so many eclectic tastes. My youngest brother watches hetalia, and all the animes nowadays, but at the same time he is a black belt in Karate, an expert in Kendo, and listens to heavy metal music. Very eclectic tastes we have, i guess. lol.



back then it was space gundam to macross to Voltes V which dear to us filipinos anime changes over time as for me i hate moe anime too unreal for my taste anyway this in relations to history is so different and so far from the truth


----------



## Oriental vs West

Cossack25A1 said:


> Katsuragi, from the anime "Senran Kagura."



That anime is a disaster. No actual plot or storyline with girls fondle each other boob



Zero_wing said:


> back then it was space gundam to macross to Voltes V which dear to us filipinos anime changes over time as for me i hate moe anime too unreal for my taste anyway this in relations to history is so different and so far from the truth



It seem like you hate moe anime as much as I am. Moe anime can be entertainment sometimes but it should not be abused by Japanese mainstream and coming out every season. What type of anime do you prefer?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

The best animation movies are made by Hayao Miyazaki's Studio Ghibli. Disney and all the other US stuffs can't never scratch the surface of his movies in philosophical depth. He manages to syncretise all Eastern philosophies into one and yet, it appeals to all people, old and young, from all over the world.

Disney's movies are good guy vs. bad guy, black and white, no shades of grey, and at the end the good guy always wins, in essence all Hollywood flicks are constructed the same way. So obvious and so boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cossack25A1

Oriental vs West said:


> That anime is a disaster. No actual plot or storyline with girls fondle each other boob



Well most anime are now like that: cute girls with flat chest or large chest and plots that doesn't make any sense, in fact, most anime today are like Playboy magazines except that these are animated and the females are drawn in paper.

This has something to do with the preferences of the current generation of anime fans in Japan, specifically those who grew up in 90s and now have a different expectations in their anime...such as preferring anime and manga with more female or all-female cast. There are also these "erotic visual-novel" games which kind of affect the preferences of some anime fans, preferring hand-drawn fictional girls and rejecting real women.

Maybe Nihonjin has more idea about this as I only read these things in some anime forums and Japanese pop-culture themed blogs and websites.


----------



## Aepsilons

*KAO CORPORATION, a leading Japanese manufacturer of consumer products and chemical ingredients, has set a plan, which will run until 2018, to boost its business presence and manufacturing facilities in Asean, said Kazo Kozo Saito, president for consumer products in Asia, Americas and EMEA (Europe, the Middle East and Africa).*


He said that as part of the plan, Kao's headquarters in Japan would invest about 20 billion yen (Bt6.3 billion) each in Thailand and Indonesia to increase its manufacturing capacity as well as launching new production lines, such as for fabric care, sanitary napkins and baby products.

In Thailand, the company operates a manufacturing complex at Amata Nakorn Industrial Estate in Chon Buri province.

Thailand will be a centre for exporting consumer goods, such as skincare, hair-care, powdered and liquid laundry detergent, sanitary napkins and diapers, into neighbouring markets to cash in on the implementation of the Asean Economic Community next year.

In addition to Thailand, Kao Corp has manufacturing facilities for consumer goods in Indonesia and Vietnam.

The plant in Indonesia mainly supplies products to its domestic market, while the Vietnam facility exports skincare products back to Japan and some other markets.

"Under the plan to grow our business in Asean, we hope to increase the business contribution from ASEAN from currently 7 per cent to more than 10 per cent by 2018," Saito said. "We also want to grow our business in ASEAN  by at least 10 per cent every year."

Saito said the company had invested about Bt600 million annually in its manufacturing complex in Amata Nakorn over the past three years, mainly to increase its capacity to respond to higher demand both in Thailand and neighbouring markets.

He said the company currently exported consumer products from Thailand to Myanmar, Laos and Cambodia, but expected to open new markets for export from here, especially the Middle East and South Asia, by 2018.

"To help facilitate our business in Thailand, we would like to urge Thailand's authorities to simplify their customs process as well as maintain investment privileges given to Japanese investors," Saito said.

He said Kao Corp last year achieved Bt13 billion in sales altogether from its two subsidiaries in Thailand, Kao Industrial (Thailand) and Kao Commercial (Thailand). About 70 per cent of sales were consumer goods, and the rest chemical ingredients.

Kao offers a variety of chemical products and services for industries such as ironing, electronics and agriculture, and raw materials for consumer products. The company is also a pioneer in the production of naphthalene sulphonate, which helps make concrete more solid. About 30 per cent of its chemical products are exported, to many countries including Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, the Philippines, Vietnam, Myanmar, Australia and India.

Hiroyuki Kumazawa, president of the corporation's two Thai subsidiaries, said the company was looking into opening a new facility in Thailand, especially for goods such as sanitary napkins that have strong domestic demand.

"We want to increase the export contribution of our facility in Thailand from a very small base currently to about 10 per cent in the next two years, and up to 15 per cent by 2018," he said.

Kumazawa said the company expected sustainable annual growth of 6-7 per cent between now and 2018. However, if the plan to set up a new factory in Thailand is successful, annual growth is expected to be higher than 10 per cent.

"In my point of view, Thailand is still active in its domestic consumption despite the local political difficulty. The economic index [economy] is rebounding and in good shape in the second half of this year and the consumer-product market is expected to continuously expand."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Oriental vs West said:


> That anime is a disaster. No actual plot or storyline with girls fondle each other boob
> 
> 
> 
> It seem like you hate moe anime as much as I am. Moe anime can be entertainment sometimes but it should not be abused by Japanese mainstream and coming out every season. What type of anime do you prefer?



Some but a great majority is just too much anyway lets get back on topic FYI am mecha anime fan


----------



## kawaraj

Götterdämmerung said:


> The best animation movies are made by Hayao Miyazaki's Studio Ghibli. Disney and all the other US stuffs can't never scratch the surface of his movies in philosophical depth. He manages to syncretise all Eastern philosophies into one and yet, it appeals to all people, old and young, from all over the world.
> 
> Disney's movies are good guy vs. bad guy, black and white, no shades of grey, and at the end the good guy always wins, in essence all Hollywood flicks are constructed the same way. So obvious and so boring.



Well said. The best of him " Sen & Chihito no Kamigakushi".

Always give me inspiration.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Ambassador Aiboshi's Greeting*

I am honored to assume the post of the Ambassador of Japan to ASEAN. This is the region that has been becoming more and more significant for Japan, and I feel a great responsibility upon receiving this critical duty. With the support from all of you, I would like to carry out the important task of being a representative of the Japanese Government to ASEAN.


From 2008 to 2011, I was posted to Vietnam for about three years. What is worthy of special mention is that, during the year 2010, Vietnam was the chair of ASEAN and a series of meetings and activities related to ASEAN were held throughout Vietnam. It was also the time that the preparations for official establishment of the Japanese Mission to ASEAN were being proceeded. Four years has passed since then, and I am filled with deep emotion that I myself have assumed the post of the Ambassador of Japan to ASEAN.


In 1977, the First ASEAN-Japan Summit Meeting was held and Japan announced the Fukuda Doctrine that aimed at “heart-to-heart” understanding and equal partnership between Japan and ASEAN. Ever since, we have walked together hand-in-hand. During the last year, which marked the 40th anniversary of ASEAN-Japan friendship and cooperation, Prime Minister Abe visited all 10 ASEAN Member States. These visits clearly illustrate that the relationship between ASEAN and Japan has been ever closer and stronger in political and economic areas as well as in the area of cultural and people-to-people exchange. In the ASEAN-Japan Commemorative Summit Meeting held last December, the Vision Statement and its Implementation Plan were adopted, and we confirmed to strengthen ASEAN-Japan cooperation in the fields of “Partners for Peace and Stability”, “Partners for Prosperity”, “Partners for Quality of Life” and “Heart-to-Heart Partners”. I will make sure that there will be steady progress in furthering partnership in these fields.


It is a matter of course that ASEAN is the region of critical importance for Japan. Peace and stability in the region is indispensable for Japan because the vital sea lanes for Japan are located in this region. As a “Proactive Contributor to Peace”, Japan will contribute to peace and stability in the region.


ASEAN is Japan’s second largest trade partner in the world and the largest investment destination in East Asia. ASEAN has the population of more than 600 million, and its remarkable economic growth reached approximately three-fold increase in GDP in the past 10 years. Every year, Japan has been investing in ASEAN region more than double of the volume than that of ten years ago. The number of Japanese people living in this region has almost doubled in the last ten years. Today the production network among the Japanese companies has been established in ASEAN with about 7400 Japanese business entities operating and approximately 150,000 Japanese expatriates living here. In the annual survey to Japanese manufactures inquiring their desirable mid-term investment destinations, more and more ASEAN Member States are receiving higher ranks year by year. In the last year’s survey, nine ASEAN countries are ranked within the top twenty, including Indonesia as the top destination and Thailand as the third.


In the fields of culture and people-to-people exchanges, ASEAN and Japan have been enjoying strong ties. Not only traditional culture such as Sumo wrestling and Wadaiko (Japanese drum) but also Japanese pop culture including animation and fashion are widely popular in ASEAN. Today, more than 13,000 students from ASEAN are studying in Japan and the number will almost double as that of ten years ago. In addition, when large scale tragic natural disasters like earthquake, typhoon, and tsunami occurred, ASEAN and Japan help each other for rescue and reconstruction. In the Great East Japan Earthquake occurred three years ago, ASEAN Member States extended warm support to Japan. When the large scale natural disasters severely hit ASEAN, just like Typhoon Haiyan in the Philippines last November, Japan actively offered support both through bilateral channel and through regional and international channels including ASEAN Coordinating Centre for Humanitarian Assistance on disaster management (AHA Center).


Aiming at the establishment of ASEAN Community in 2015, ASEAN Member States have been strengthening their cooperation and raising their presence in the international society. The year 2015 is also significant for Japan since it will mark the 70th year after the end of World War II. Japan has been consistently following the path of a democratic and peaceful country. Based on the strong mutual trust nurtured through long-term friendship, Japan, the strategic partner of ASEAN, is expected to proactively support ASEAN’s endeavor to establish ASEAN Community through further collaboration in political, economic, cultural and social areas. I will make my utmost efforts to develop even closer relations and to further promote cooperation here on the front line of ASEAN-Japan diplomatic relations. I wish to have your continuous support and cooperation for this endeavor.


*Sincerely,*
_His Excellency Ambassador Koichi Aiboshi_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

[August 11th News] ASEAN, China seek to boost trade through FTA

Action speaks louder than words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Yes, indeed.

The ASEAN – Japan Free Trade Agreement


----------



## tranquilium

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> The ASEAN – Japan Free Trade Agreement



Yep, 

*"Mr Sihasak, also Permanent Secretary for Foreign Affairs, said ASEAN agreed to China’s proposal to establish an Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank to finance infrastructure development with China subsidizing the institution's registered capital of US$100 billion."*

Source: [August 11th News] ASEAN, China seek to boost trade through FTA


----------



## Aepsilons

Yup, long term investment is nigh:



> Today the production network among the *Japanese companies has been established in ASEAN with about 7400 Japanese business entities operating* and approximately 150,000 Japanese expatriates living here. In the annual survey to Japanese manufactures inquiring their desirable mid-term investment destinations





> *Tokyo offers $20bn in aid and loans for ASEAN countries at a celebratory summit to mark 40 years of close ties. *


Japan pledges billions in aid to ASEAN region - Asia-Pacific - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Aepsilons

A 70-year-old Filipino-Japanese man who is facing Philippine immigration problems after he was recognized last March as a Japanese citizen was allowed Wednesday to leave the country for a short trip to Japan.

Bienvenido Toshio Shin's scheduled weeklong trip starting Tuesday to his Japanese father's homeland in Kagoshima Prefecture in southwestern Japan was delayed by a day after the Philippine immigration bureau regarded him as an overstaying foreign national in the Philippines after the Japanese government's issuance to him of a Japanese passport.

Applying existing Philippine immigration regulations on foreign nationals, the bureau estimated Shin, who had no record of entry in the Philippines on his newly issued passport, owes the government almost 1.5 million pesos (around $34,300) in penalties for his "unauthorized" stay in the country during the last 70 years.

Shin, who is a resident of Bukidnon Province in the southern island Mindanao, was born in the neighboring province Davao del Sur to a Filipino woman and a Kagoshima native in April 1944.

His father, identified as Eiji Shin, came to the Philippines before World War II and engaged in charcoal making before getting married.

However, during the war, his father was called into the Japanese Army to serve and was later repatriated to Japan. They never met again.

"I'm very happy that I can finally travel," Shin told Kyodo News at the main airport in Manila before taking his afternoon flight to Tokyo.

He expressed gratitude to the Philippine Nikkei-Jin Legal Support Center, a nonprofit organization that helped him acquire his father's nationality and facilitated his first trip to Japan.

Shin is expected to hold a reunion with his Japanese relatives in Kagoshima, as well as visit his father's grave. He will return next Monday.

Acknowledging the center's repeated request for special consideration on Shin's case, the immigration bureau said in its latest order Wednesday that Shin can be allowed to travel, under certain conditions "given the extraordinary circumstances of this case as well as his colorable legal claim to Filipino citizenship."

The conditions include the deferment of collection of his accrued immigration arrears, his inclusion in the hold departure list, and his inclusion in the blacklist should he fail to return by next Tuesday, among others.

The center's Norihiro Inomata, who escorted Shin at Manila airport, expressed appreciation to the immigration bureau, saying, "I think they all considered him as really a victim of the circumstances of World War II."

"There will be more discussions on this in the bureau, and we will recommend that there should really be a special regulation for cases like that of Mr. Shin because these descendants deserve humanitarian considerations," Inomata told Kyodo News.

He said that if possible, Filipino-Japanese descendants who get Japanese citizenship should not be accused of illegally staying in the Philippines prior to their being officially recognized as such, and they should not be subjected to visa regulations because they still regard the Philippines as their home.

Inomata disclosed that his organization is still attending to at least 26 pending petitions of Filipino-Japanese descendants at the Tokyo Family Court, and around 40 other cases are being planned for filing next year.

Since 2004, the center has helped 129 Filipino-Japanese descendants acquire Japanese citizenship, including Shin.

The center estimates there were around 3,000 second-generation Filipino-Japanese descendants in the Philippines, of whom nearly 900 were not registered with the Japanese government due to unfavorable conditions after the war.

Almost all their Japanese fathers arrived in the Philippines before the war.


Beleaguered Filipino-Japanese gets nod for short trip to Japan | GlobalPost

*Son of Imperial Japanese Army soldier visits father's homeland for first time*








AIRA, Kagoshima Prefecture--A Filipino-Japanese man who was separated from his Japanese father because of World War II visited his father’s homeland of Kagoshima Prefecture for the first time on Aug. 7 and went to his father's grave and met relatives.

“My father disappeared due to war, leaving my mother and me--a newborn baby,” Bienvenido Toshio Shin, 70, said at a news conference on Aug. 7. “To me, war means hunger and pain.”

Shin was welcomed by his Japanese relatives in the city of Aira in the prefecture, his father’s hometown and where his grave is located.

Tears ran down Shin’s face as he held an urn of his late father’s ashes at a temple.

“This is a war-related separation,” said Tamao Shin, his 79-year-old cousin who lives in Kagoshima, the prefectural capital. “I hope this kind of tragedy never happens again.”

According to a private support group, Bienvenido’s father, Eiji, came to the Philippines before World War II and was drafted into the Imperial Japanese Army during the conflict. He was later repatriated to his home country as a result of Japan’s defeat and the confusion that marked the end of the war, leaving his Filipino wife and Bienvenido behind.

Eiji died in 1975 before the two could be reunited.

Shin acquired Japanese nationality in March.

But his short visit to Japan almost didn’t happen due to immigration problems.

When he was trying to depart from the Philippines, immigration authorities there stopped him because his Japanese citizenship meant he was a foreign national. They accused him of staying illegally in the Philippines for 70 years.

The matter was soon resolved, though, thanks to mediation by the Japanese Embassy in the Philippines and other organizations. The authorities deemed his situation a case requiring "special and extraordinary humanitarian considerations,” approving his departure and re-entry to the country of his birth.



Son of Imperial Japanese Army soldier visits father's homeland for first time - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun


----------



## waz

Is he going to settle in Japan now?


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> Is he going to settle in Japan now?



I think it is best that he stays in Japan. He is a senior citizen and since he is a citizen, he will have access to more resources -- Japan has a lot of opportunities for senior citizens. Since he is Japanese citizen, he can petition his children , grand children who are still in the Philippines -- to have Japanese citizenship. So they can leave Philippines and find better life in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I think it is best that he stays in Japan. He is a senior citizen and since he is a citizen, he will have access to more resources -- Japan has a lot of opportunities for senior citizens. Since he is Japanese citizen, he can petition his children , grand children who are still in the Philippines -- to have Japanese citizenship. So they can leave Philippines and find better life in Japan.



Yes good idea. I was thoroughly impressed at how senior citizens live out their twilight years in Japan. 

I am a big believer in honouring the elders. As for the elders in Japan they built Japan from scratch.

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> Yes good idea. I was thoroughly impressed at how senior citizens live out their twilight years in Japan.
> 
> I am a big believer in honouring the elders. As for the elders in Japan they built Japan from scratch.



I felt so sorry for the life story of Shin-San, growing up in the Philippines with only his mother to take care of him. I can only imagine the hardships he had to endure living in post-war Philippines. Being separated from one's father for such a long time. At least this way he has relatives who will care for him. 

We do care for our elders, especially the baby boomers as we call them. They were the ones that help build Japan from the ashes of war to what it is now. 

I didn't know that there are still so many Japanese Nissei in Philippines. I hope that the Japan Embassy can help them acquire citizenship , and for their relatives if they so desire.

@waz ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I felt so sorry for the life story of Shin-San, growing up in the Philippines with only his mother to take care of him. I can only imagine the hardships he had to endure living in post-war Philippines. Being separated from one's father for such a long time. At least this way he has relatives who will care for him.
> 
> We do care for our elders, especially the baby boomers as we call them. They were the ones that help build Japan from the ashes of war to what it is now.
> 
> I didn't know that there are still so many Japanese Nissei in Philippines. I hope that the Japan Embassy can help them acquire citizenship , and for their relatives if they so desire.
> 
> @waz ,



Yes it is a sad story. But one with a happy ending. I wonder how many Nissei are still out there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> Yes it is a sad story. But one with a happy ending. I wonder how many Nissei are still out there?



That's a very good question, I, too, want to know. 

@JayMandan , @Cossack25A1 , @Zero_wing , hey guys, do you happen to know how many Japanese Nissei are living in the Philippines? And maybe the estimated number of all Filipinos with Japanese ancestry? Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## betonamujin1902

Japan doesn't illegally occupy ASEAN countries' islands.
Japan gave out dozen patrol boats to ASEAN countries ( Philippines, Indonesia, Vietnam ...) for protecting free navigating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brutas

Interesting regional dynamics. ASEAN + Japan and S. Korea(may be) developing economic ties to counter China and it's allies(N. Korea) influence. Seems like East (North & South) Asia will remain divided in foreseeable future ! Divided Asia won't be able to compete with US and EU in exerting influence/soft power in the world stage.


----------



## Aepsilons

betonamujin1902 said:


> Japan doesn't illegally occupy ASEAN countries' islands.
> Japan gave out dozen patrol boats to ASEAN countries ( Philippines, Indonesia, Vietnam ...) for protecting free navigating.



That is right. And we do not send out oil rigs into the EEZ of our partners. It is apparent who the belligerent force is.


----------



## BuddhaPalm

LOL Asean is not even a nation state. This is like an ambassador to BRICS. What a joke.


----------



## Nike

BuddhaPalm said:


> LOL Asean is not even a nation state. This is like an ambassador to BRICS. What a joke.



You should reading a lot before talking so loud, smart ***


----------



## Kaniska

Both China and Japan are economically powerful states....But the advantage of Japan is that it has very good image or soft power image across the world. It never gets engaged in any other country to control its policies or any kind of occupier of resource mindset. Japan always invest or supports their partner to grow with them where as China is basically goes to a place where they take complete control of the investment as well as the resources unless and otherwise, the nation state where investment is happening is smart enough to understand and creates appropriate checks and balances to Chinies investment.

Be partner with Japan to grow with them economically and technologically in the long term, and you can partner with China to gain cheap loand with very min interests and some immediate term gains...but no long term gains..

India is a classic example. Japan is a partner to India's progress and economic investment but you will never see any headline where Japan involves itself into any kind setting the tone with its own agenda...Where as all the West and China always tries to enforce India to bend some rules to do business...

My post is not specifically anti China as even West does the same with India in bussiness like China...But i would like to appriciate Japan for its economic relation with India which is purely non political in nature..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's a very good question, I, too, want to know.
> 
> @JayMandan , @Cossack25A1 , @Zero_wing , hey guys, do you happen to know how many Japanese Nissei are living in the Philippines? And maybe the estimated number of all Filipinos with Japanese ancestry? Thanks.



While the data in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan states that there are about 12,913 Japanese nationals living here, this was recorded way back in October 2005 while Filipinos with Japanese ancestry. 

Sadly, the only website that states the estimate is Wikipedia which states that there are about "120,000+" but historically, there may have been Filipinos with Japanese ancestry before Japanese invaded the Philippines such as the Japanese settlement in Davao during the American occupation and Commonwealth era and if the book called" "Boxer Codex" is to be believed, foreigners like Chinese and Japanese have been settling here before the Spanish came to take over the country.


----------



## NiceGuy

Who approach ASEAN region with friendly attitude will get more mutual benefit. Who approach with arrogance, insolent attitude will get a hard slap on the face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## betonamujin1902

ASEAN find ways to be solid. Someone is trying to scatter that solidation.
Mean weakening ASEAN.

Who benefit when ASEAN more solid, who benefit when ASEAN weak ? 
Answer that and we know the Truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

Wish the best of Japan-Asean partnership.

The whole region shall be a peaceful one as people here are all Asians. Japan is always part of it and has been aiding for decades through agencies OECF or today's JBIC.

As long as Yankees get out of Asia, from Japan, Korea and Asean, there's always stability and properity here.

The bottom line is we want *an independent proud Asian land*.

*Occupied Prosperity* is always a shame.


----------



## kawaraj

A warm story with painstaking background. Good luck in Kagoshima.

Mindanno is a beautiful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

kawaraj said:


> Wish the best of Japan-Asean partnership.
> 
> The whole region shall be a peaceful one as people here are all Asians. Japan is always part of it and has been aiding for decades through agencies OECF or today's JBIC.
> 
> As long as Yankees get out of Asia, from Japan, Korea and Asean, there's always stability and properity here.
> 
> The bottom line is we want *an independent proud Asian land*.
> 
> *Occupied Prosperity* is always a shame.



unfortunately Yankee presence in Pacific and East Asia is what made such superficial peace in the region can be maintained until today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

madokafc said:


> unfortunately Yankee presence in Pacific and East Asia is what made such _superficial peace_ in the region can be maintained until today.



I like this word but we are not assuming otherwise had Yankees been not there.


----------



## Nike

kawaraj said:


> I like this word but we are not assuming otherwise had Yankees been not there.



what do you think can deter any country for not to invade or made an aggression against others, especially after the fall of Soviet Union?


----------



## Aepsilons

Kaniska said:


> Both China and Japan are economically powerful states....But the advantage of Japan is that it has very good image or soft power image across the world. It never gets engaged in any other country to control its policies or any kind of occupier of resource mindset. Japan always invest or supports their partner to grow with them where as China is basically goes to a place where they take complete control of the investment as well as the resources unless and otherwise, the nation state where investment is happening is smart enough to understand and creates appropriate checks and balances to Chinies investment.
> 
> Be partner with Japan to grow with them economically and technologically in the long term, and you can partner with China to gain cheap loand with very min interests and some immediate term gains...but no long term gains..
> 
> India is a classic example. Japan is a partner to India's progress and economic investment but you will never see any headline where Japan involves itself into any kind setting the tone with its own agenda...Where as all the West and China always tries to enforce India to bend some rules to do business...
> 
> My post is not specifically anti China as even West does the same with India in bussiness like China...But i would like to appriciate Japan for its economic relation with India which is purely non political in nature..



Thank you for that honest, objective analysis, @Kaniska .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

madokafc said:


> what do you think can deter any country for not to invade or made an aggression against others, especially after the fall of Soviet Union?



this world is not for invading and it's for progress.

don't live in propoganda, live in real life. China is posed as the major agressor, by WHOM? at the time China is busy feeding their 1.3 billion. And even without this huge burden, the reasoning behind this "China Agression" theory is in doubt.


----------



## Aepsilons

An exhibition of art treasures from Taipei’s National Palace Museum that is being shown at the Tokyo National Museum through Sept. 15 is attracting a large number of Japanese interested in Chinese artwork. The event at the Heiseikan Special Exhibition Galleries, the first such exhibit held in an Asian country outside Taiwan, is so popular that it attracted some 210,000 visitors from its opening on June 24 through late July. It is hoped that relations between Japan and Taiwan will deepen not only in the economic field but also in the field of cultural exchanges.

The Kuomintang government, which ruled the Republic of China, moved art treasures from the National Palace Museum in Beijing to safety in inland areas during Japan’s military aggression from the 1930s. It then moved them to Taiwan when it fled to the island after being defeated in civil war by the Chinese Communist forces led by Mao Zedong in 1949, and the National Palace Museum has some 700,000 works of art. During China’s tumultuous Cultural Revolution in the 1960s and ’70s, historic cultural objects were thought to represent “old ways of thinking” and many were destroyed, so the Kuomintang’s decision to move these priceless works of art to Taiwan might have saved them from such a fate.

Some 180 works of art are on display at the Tokyo National Museum. Among them are vessels made of jewels and bronzeware as well as works of calligraphy. The exhibition includes a Qing dynasty artwork titled “Jadeite Cabbage,” which was made some time in the 18th or 19th century and has never been lent out before. The piece, which looks like a real cabbage and was on display for only the first two weeks of the exhibition, was so popular that at times people had to wait in line for four hours to see it.

The exhibition will move to the Kyushu National Museum in Dazaifu, Fukuoka Prefecture, on Oct. 7 and will be held there through late November. The highlight of that exhibition will be an agate sculpture that resembles stewed cubed pork. This work of art will be on display for just two weeks.

Although the current exhibition is a resounding success, it was difficult to hold such an event earlier becaues of the complicated history of China, Taiwan and Japan concerning the “One China” principle. In 1965, the holding of an exhibition in Japan of treasures from the Taipei museum was considered but did not materialize because Taiwan, which wanted to use the event to promote its existence as the Republic of China, and Japan, which wanted to avoid antagonizing China, could not reach an agreement on conditions for the event.

In 1972, Japan and China normalized relations and Tokyo severed its diplomatic ties with Taipei. In recent years, there was another attempt to hold an exhibition in Japan featuring treasures from the National Palace Museum. Taiwan opposed the plan out of concern that China might try to seize the exhibits on the grounds that they had been “plundered” from China. But a law to promote art exhibitions from abroad, which pro-Taiwan Japanese lawmakers successfully enacted in March 2011, eliminated the possibility of seizure by China and paved the way for the current exhibition.

There was one unfortunate development with the current exhibition. Some of the pamphlets and posters omitted the kanji for “national” from the Chinese notation of the National Palace Museum. There is speculation that some Japanese media co-sponsoring the exhibition omitted it out of consideration for Beijing. Taiwan protested and the pamphlets and posters were revised in time for the exhibition opening, but the incident forced Taiwan’s first lady Christine Chow to skip her appearance at the opening ceremony and to postpone her visit to Japan to early August.

Despite occasional difficult periods, Japan and Taiwan have long enjoyed close and friendly relations. Although they do not have official diplomatic relations, the bilateral relationship remains strong, as the art exhibition reflects. Both governments should strive to maintain close, cooperative ties.


The fruit of good Japan-Taiwan ties | The Japan Times

@TaiShang , @Kolaps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

kawaraj said:


> this world is not for invading and it's for progress.
> 
> don't live in propoganda, live in real life. China is posed as the major agressor, by WHOM? at the time China is busy feeding their 1.3 billion. And even without this huge burden, the reasoning behind this "China Agression" theory is in doubt.



You are so naive, this world is solely made up between interest and clash of interest between Nations. And morally speaking, Asia-Pacific countries right now is experience a thing as their European counterpart who had experienced in first hand about the rising of Nationalism and the results is two-World War in which had wreaking havoc so much in European continent.

Who live in propaganda? not only China can poised danger for their neighbors, even Vietnam has been known as aggressor against Cambodia, Indonesia has been invading Timor Leste, Japan is a notorious aggressor in the past, so with the middle Kingdom of China, all of us is a danger itself, this Pacific region is made up of Countries who has a past as aggressors countries . To have a Superpower country who forced their so called "rules and norms" is what made superficial peace in Pacific region can be maintained until today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@TaiShang , @Kolaps , @Chinese-Dragon , @Genesis ;



Taiwan and Japan have set a good example by addressing territorial disputes in peaceful ways, former AIT director Douglas Paal said yesterday.

Paal said that the East China Sea peace initiative proposed by President Ma Ying-jeou (馬英九) “is a positive thing” that tries to find solutions to the frictions among countries in the region.

The idea of the peace initiative is to “protect your sovereignty and still share resources,” he told reporters on the sidelines of the East China Sea Peace Forum in Taipei. “I think Japan and Taiwan have set a very good example for the rest of the region.”

“It will be very helpful if we can shift the emphasis from contention and friction over resources to cooperation of resources,” he said.

Given rising tensions and growing nationalism in Asia, Paal said now is an important moment to change the emphasis from friction to resource-sharing and economic growth.

On the issue of Taiwan-US ties, he said the basic purpose of the long-standing bilateral relationship is to “make sure that Taiwan has adequate defenses, so that they can be a force for stability.”

“Weakness breeds instability and a weak Taiwan could be a source of tension and instability in the region,” he said.

Paal said he believed that the US would remain highly committed to providing Taiwan with adequate defense services and equipment to maintain an effective deterrence against attack.

“I don’t think that will change, despite the ins and outs of the rebalance strategy toward China,” he said.

Asked about tensions between China and Japan over the Diaoyutai Islands (釣魚台), which Taiwan also claims, Paal said he hoped a meeting between the leaders of the two countries could take place at this year’s APEC summit in Beijing in November.

Ma proposed the peace initiative in August 2012 to address disputes over the Diaoyutais, also known as the Diaoyu Archipelago (釣魚群島) in China and the Senkaku Islands in Japan.

The peace initiative calls for the parties concerned to shelve differences and jointly explore resources.

After Ma proposed the initiative, Taiwan has taken a similar approach to dealing with fishing disputes with the Philippines, with both countries negotiating an agreement on cooperation in maritime law enforcement in their overlapping economic waters.

In April last year, Taiwan and Japan also signed a historic fishery agreement that allows fishermen from both countries to operate in a designated area of their overlapping economic waters in the East China Sea to resolve longstanding disputes.

Organized by the Taipei-based Prospect Foundation to mark the second anniversary of Ma’s peace initiative, yesterday’s forum brought together nearly two dozen local and foreign academics to discuss cooperation, regional conflict prevention, economic integration and the future prospects of the peace initiative.



Taiwan and Japan show how to settle rows: Paal - Taipei Times


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

The PRC is recognized by every major nation on Earth (as well as the UN and international law) as the SOLE and rightful representative of all China.

Really, they should be coming to the PRC to talk about this stuff. The ROC claims to represent China, but no one in the world recognizes that, including Japan which cut off diplomatic ties with the ROC in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

I think that Japan Ministry of Foreign Affairs should discuss this possible scenario with the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs. If Japan can find commonality with Taiwan, then I think it is possible with the People's Republic of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I think that Japan Ministry of Foreign Affairs should discuss this possible scenario with the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs. If Japan can find commonality with Taiwan, then I think it is possible with the People's Republic of China.


give the islands to Independant Ryukyu Kingdom is a possible solution


----------



## Aepsilons

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> give the islands to Independant Ryukyu Kingdom is a possible solution



Surely you jest. Ryukyu Islands are eternally part of Japan.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Surely you jest. Ryukyu Islands are eternally part of Japan.


No, it's just under your control, the sovereignty of 琉球 is to be determined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Surely you jest. Ryukyu Islands are eternally part of Japan.


After you annexed it. Of course, it is all technical. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

xunzi said:


> After you annexed it. Of course, it is all technical. LOL



Hello my friend, good to see you here. ha ha ha


----------



## Kaniska

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thank you for that honest, objective analysis, @Kaniska .



I think it is now upto the gov to increase this cooperation to another level...And to acheive that we need more people to people cultural interaction and invest in with the people from both nations...

I have some thoughts to improve India Japan engagement:

1- Japan is one of the few country who can easily expand its base and influence without any noise by any political parties of India.
2- Japan needs to think big if it really want an economic counter balance to China. India has resource, man power and potential to be invested with Japan's money and investment in a right way...So Japan should start investing in Infrastructure, Indian education system( Like an investment to get an return) and human capital. Like US and its IT work is benifitted by contribution from Indian companies where both India and US got benifitted, so simillar kind of model needs to be worked out where economically both to be in a win win situation.
3- Japan has scarcity of Land, So India should provide preferential treatment to Japan to attarct more Japan's investment in India...So Japan's gets return on investment and India's gets employment to its people..

These are some of the things that needs to be stepped up very fast in order for India and Japan to really increase their cooperation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hello my friend, good to see you here. ha ha ha


What up buddy, glad to see you. I love when talking with my Nihon friend! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

xunzi said:


> What up buddy, glad to see you. I love when talking with my Nihon friend! LOL



LOL, oh xun zi, how you make me smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

So after watching some docus on Japanese Mangas and Animes and to go deeper into the subject i kind of realized why Japanese are much more advanced to the rest of the world when it comes to animation and comic production.
There is no deny that japan clearly is leading in this subject if you look around there are all kind of mangas and animes, probably as much as the whole world produced i would even say. Today no one is even producing animantion based on drawing art as americans moved to pixar animation like films and so on. While Japan is still producing not only for normal audience but even special things like Hentais they are still producing stuff for all kind of small audiences and niches.


To be honest its pretty simple why Japanese are much ahead if you see how the business works in both animantion and mangas. The reason is simply that Japanese draw their mangas black and white while westerners draw their comics in colors. This means that japanese draw much more and getting more and more experience in their drawing skill as they arent wasting all their time in coloring their drawings.






The following pictures show the output, its obviously that the japanese draw much more on average thats why comics are produced in a booklet and mangas in a book.






vs






Since most mangas are getting always an Anime adaption much more stuff is produced, more mangas are getting produced, more Animes, and more skill the japanese artists and animators are acquiring all the time.




its very sad how Russia wasnt able to catch up to japan as we originally invented Anime style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

they are ahead. no doubt. i've seen few and like em a lot. NO.. NOT those little stupid gay looking kids running around with shupa powah type.. 


death note
one outs
steins;gate
initial D
golgo 13
planetes
btoom
ghost in the shell SAC
gun frontier
cowboy bebop


----------



## Zero_wing

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's a very good question, I, too, want to know.
> 
> @JayMandan , @Cossack25A1 , @Zero_wing , hey guys, do you happen to know how many Japanese Nissei are living in the Philippines? And maybe the estimated number of all Filipinos with Japanese ancestry? Thanks.



Their alot here sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

LOL! You are comparing an old Disney cartoon to some modern looking anime. I know what the anime looked like back in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Cossack25A1

Whichever country wants to take a shot at the animation industry, I just hope that they will not take the option some Japanese authors chose too... by churning out stuff whose plot revolves around boobs, harem fan-service and "useless male leads" which is quite common in several contemporary anime shows.


----------



## JayMandan

If the government had a working website with population statistics then we would know. I grew up north east of Mindanao and have never met a Japanese there. Mostly with Chinese or Hispanic ancestry.


----------



## Cossack25A1

JayMandan said:


> If the government had a working website with population statistics then we would know. I grew up north east of Mindanao and have never met a Japanese there. Mostly with Chinese or Hispanic ancestry.



It is really hard to determine the ancestry of a Filipino as we have been "interacting" with other nationalities for generations. As for Japanese-Filipinos living here, well after World War II, they hide their ancestry in fear of retribution though current generation of "Japinoys" are born from "Japayuki"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO —

Sony said Wednesday that global sales of its newest PlayStation have surged past the 10 million mark in less than a year, a record for the Japanese electronics giant.

The PlayStation 4 console, released in November, has been a bright spot for the struggling firm, which launched a sweeping restructuring in a bid to claw its way back to profitability.

The release of the PS4 in the United States and other markets has helped to improve Sony’s fortunes after a disappointing response to the console’s predecessor, the PS3.

Nintendo’s Wii U, launched in late 2012, took more than a year to sell just under six million units.

“The responses we have received for the PS4 system’s unique gameplay experiences… along with its vast game portfolio, has been phenomenal,” Andrew House, president and group CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment, said in a statement.

The PS4 is locked in a battle for dominance of the digital home entertainment market with Microsoft’s Xbox One and the Wii U at a time when consoles are under intense pressure to prove their worth in a world where many now play downloadable games on smartphones and tablets.

Sony launched the console in Japan in February, about four months after it debuted in the United States and well behind many other markets.

The company said it had wanted to give developers more time to exploit the potential of the console in the Japanese gaming market, where top-selling titles are often markedly different from popular offerings in the U.S. and Europe.

Software sales for the console have also been strong, with more than 30 million copies sold in retail stores globally and through digital downloads as of this week, the company said.

It added that there were plans to release a slate of major titles, including “Final Fantasy XV” and “Bloodborne,” while it was also adding new system features to expand players’ gaming experience.

Among the new functions was “Share Play”, which would allow users to play games with their friends as if they are in the same room, such as letting a player remotely take over another person’s controls to help them through tricky sections of a game.

Last month, Sony posted a quarterly profit that it attributed largely to strong demand for the PS4 and a sharp decline in the value of the yen.

Sony’s gaming division has emerged as a potential savior for the company, which is struggling to reinvent itself in the digital age, having been left in the dust by nimbler rivals including South Korea’s Samsung.

Sony PS4 sales surge past record 10 million mark ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

The number is misleading. The 10 million number is shipped to retailers, not sold through to customers. PS4 is still somewhere between 8-9 million sold through to customers.


----------



## dil_dil

That Guy said:


> The number is misleading. The 10 million number is shipped to retailers, not sold through to customers. PS4 is still somewhere between 8-9 million sold through to customers.



Its sold through 10 million to consumers.


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

nm


----------



## xesy

When Final Fantsy XV out, I'll be sure to get a PS4 bundle of it (A PS4 with FFXV decoration and the game itself). Have been a fan of Sony and Square Enix / Squaresoft since I was a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

oye_natta said:


> Its sold through 10 million to consumers.


No, go on vgchartz, it's still below 10 million. What Sony has said is that it has sold 10 million to retailers. Again, the number is misleading.

They consider retailers as customers.

Take their language, if they used the word "through" instead of "to", then yes, it would mean that they sold through customers.


----------



## Aepsilons

xesy said:


> When Final Fantsy XV out, I'll be sure to get a PS4 bundle of it (A PS4 with FFXV decoration and the game itself). Have been a fan of Sony and Square Enix / Squaresoft since I was a kid.



he he he !


----------



## dil_dil

That Guy said:


> No, go on vgchartz, it's still below 10 million. What Sony has said is that it has sold 10 million to retailers. Again, the number is misleading.
> 
> They consider retailers as customers.
> 
> Take their language, if they used the word "through" instead of "to", then yes, it would mean that they sold through customers.



Vgchartz just guess numbers, Sony actually said sold through to consumers and not shipped. They made it pretty clear.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> he he he !



Never played any rpg let alone FF. But might play FFXV if they release it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

oye_natta said:


> Vgchartz just guess numbers, Sony actually said sold through to consumers and not shipped. They made it pretty clear.


VGchartz isn't actually made up numbers, they're pretty clear on where they get them from.

You know what? I don't care. I'm a PC guy, it doesn't matter to me who's winning this dumb console peasant fight.


----------



## xesy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> he he he !


I used to give up the idea of buying a PS3 when it first announced. But then FF XIII Versus (it was called that at that time) trailer came in, not the official one but the leaked one, and I was immediately pursuaded. I will get a PS4 just for this game alone, still worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Nihonjin1051 said:


> TOKYO —
> 
> Sony said Wednesday that global sales of its newest PlayStation have surged past the 10 million mark in less than a year, a record for the Japanese electronics giant.
> 
> The PlayStation 4 console, released in November, has been a bright spot for the struggling firm, which launched a sweeping restructuring in a bid to claw its way back to profitability.
> 
> The release of the PS4 in the United States and other markets has helped to improve Sony’s fortunes after a disappointing response to the console’s predecessor, the PS3.
> 
> Nintendo’s Wii U, launched in late 2012, took more than a year to sell just under six million units.
> 
> “The responses we have received for the PS4 system’s unique gameplay experiences… along with its vast game portfolio, has been phenomenal,” Andrew House, president and group CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment, said in a statement.
> 
> The PS4 is locked in a battle for dominance of the digital home entertainment market with Microsoft’s Xbox One and the Wii U at a time when consoles are under intense pressure to prove their worth in a world where many now play downloadable games on smartphones and tablets.
> 
> Sony launched the console in Japan in February, about four months after it debuted in the United States and well behind many other markets.
> 
> The company said it had wanted to give developers more time to exploit the potential of the console in the Japanese gaming market, where top-selling titles are often markedly different from popular offerings in the U.S. and Europe.
> 
> Software sales for the console have also been strong, with more than 30 million copies sold in retail stores globally and through digital downloads as of this week, the company said.
> 
> It added that there were plans to release a slate of major titles, including “Final Fantasy XV” and “Bloodborne,” while it was also adding new system features to expand players’ gaming experience.
> 
> Among the new functions was “Share Play”, which would allow users to play games with their friends as if they are in the same room, such as letting a player remotely take over another person’s controls to help them through tricky sections of a game.
> 
> Last month, Sony posted a quarterly profit that it attributed largely to strong demand for the PS4 and a sharp decline in the value of the yen.
> 
> Sony’s gaming division has emerged as a potential savior for the company, which is struggling to reinvent itself in the digital age, having been left in the dust by nimbler rivals including South Korea’s Samsung.
> 
> Sony PS4 sales surge past record 10 million mark ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion




Good to see Sony' PS4 beats Microsoft's Xbox One.






Keep going!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan stocks rise, with techs in the lead*

LOS ANGELES (MarketWatch) -- Japanese stocks bobbed higher in early Thursday trade, with techs advancing after a 1% gain for the Nasdaq COMP +1.02% overnight, though some industrials took a hit following weaker-than-expected Japanese machine-order data. The Nikkei Stock Average JP:NIK +0.66% climbed 0.6%, extended the previous day's 0.4% rise, while the Topix added 0.5%. Amid thin volumes and a steady yen (the dollar bought ¥102.47 compared ¥102.46 at the Wednesday close), techs were the leading gainers. Panasonic Corp. JP:6752 +1.18% PCRFF +3.12% rose 1.1%, TDK Corp. JP:6762 +1.80% TTDKF -11.23% added 1.6%, Renesas Electronics Corp. JP:6723 +0.42% RNECY -3.76% rallied 2.5%, and Sony Corp. JP:6758 +1.07% SNE +3.34% improved by 2.1%, extending gains from the previous day, when news hit that sales of Sony's PlayStation 4 videogame console had reached the 10 million mark. Other gainers included Softbank Corp. JP:9984 +1.18% SFTBF +3.50% (up 1.2%), and JFE Holdings Inc. JP:5411 +1.99% JFEEF -8.24% (up 2.3%), while Obayashi Corp. JP:1802 +2.96% OBYCF -0.53% rose 2.2% after the Nikkei business daily reported that the contruction firm will solve a shortage of skilled workers by using newly designed robots to examine foundation excavations. On the downside, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. JP:7011 -0.06% MHVYF -4.91% fell 0.2%, Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd. JP:7012 +0.80% KWHIY +1.44% lost 0.3%, and Fuji Electric Co. JP:6504 -0.20% FELTF +38.57% fell 0.8%, possibly reacting to data out ahead of the open showing Japan's core machinery orders rose 8.8% in June -- a rebound from the previous month's plunge but well below an expected gain of more than 16%, according to a Wall Street Journal poll. 


Japan stocks rise, with techs in the lead - MarketWatch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@AUSTERLITZ , @nair , @Ravi Nair , @HariPrasad , @Tshering22






Hakubun Shimomura, minister of education, culture, sports, science and technology visited India last week on the sidelines of the annual Japan Education fair

NEW DELHI: The Japanese government is keen on increasing its intake of students from India, and is facilitating greater academic collaboration between the two countries. Hakubun Shimomura, minister of education, culture, sports, science and technology visited India last week on the sidelines of the annual Japan Education fair, which was attended by 1,300 Indian students. Representatives from nine Japanese universities and one Japanese language school had participated in the fair to reach out to Indian students and emphasise courses that are also taught in English.

There are about 560 Indian students in Japan. The number is very small unlike countries like the US, says Takeshi Yagi, ambassador of Japan to India. "We are keen to expand the flow, and are taking new measures like appointing a study in Japan coordinator and fostering partnerships between universities. Starting this fiscal year, some extra budgets have also been allocated," he adds.

Japanese embassy officials said the government has set aside a budget of 100 million yen (around Rs 6 crore) for deploying 'Study in Japan Coordinator' in three countries including India. It has a budget of 350 million yen (around Rs 20 crore ) for supporting academic partnership programmes between Japanese and Indian universities.

"We have four priority areas for the exchange students: engineering, social sciences, medical sciences and agriculture. The new Indian prime minister does place a lot of importance on Japan. Student exchange programmes should get a boost under the new regime," says Yagi.

Shimomura met with his Indian counterpart, HRD minister Smriti Zubin Irani. In meetings between the two, he mentioned that the Japanese government had a plan to double both foreign students in Japan (to 300,000 from 140,000) and Japanese students studying abroad (to 120,000 from 60,000) by 2020.


Japan eager to boost student intake from India via expansion plans - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

The relations are going to be stronger once our PM visit Japan...... There are lot of things to learn from Japan......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bilateral cooperation must increase. It should be multideciplined i.e. Economic cultural, in military etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Right direction..japan will become one of our biggest economic partners.I love much about the japanese-history,lifeview,football fans,people are polite and disciplined but competitive,manga(and um.. also the hentai),electronic goods,cars,work ethic,there's also the buddhist connection...all except food.No salt or spices.Hope to visit japan one day as a tourist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @AUSTERLITZ , @nair , @Ravi Nair , @HariPrasad , @Tshering22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hakubun Shimomura, minister of education, culture, sports, science and technology visited India last week on the sidelines of the annual Japan Education fair
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Japanese government is keen on increasing its intake of students from India, and is facilitating greater academic collaboration between the two countries. Hakubun Shimomura, minister of education, culture, sports, science and technology visited India last week on the sidelines of the annual Japan Education fair, which was attended by 1,300 Indian students. Representatives from nine Japanese universities and one Japanese language school had participated in the fair to reach out to Indian students and emphasise courses that are also taught in English.
> 
> There are about 560 Indian students in Japan. The number is very small unlike countries like the US, says Takeshi Yagi, ambassador of Japan to India. "We are keen to expand the flow, and are taking new measures like appointing a study in Japan coordinator and fostering partnerships between universities. Starting this fiscal year, some extra budgets have also been allocated," he adds.
> 
> Japanese embassy officials said the government has set aside a budget of 100 million yen (around Rs 6 crore) for deploying 'Study in Japan Coordinator' in three countries including India. It has a budget of 350 million yen (around Rs 20 crore ) for supporting academic partnership programmes between Japanese and Indian universities.
> 
> "We have four priority areas for the exchange students: engineering, social sciences, medical sciences and agriculture. The new Indian prime minister does place a lot of importance on Japan. Student exchange programmes should get a boost under the new regime," says Yagi.
> 
> Shimomura met with his Indian counterpart, HRD minister Smriti Zubin Irani. In meetings between the two, he mentioned that the Japanese government had a plan to double both foreign students in Japan (to 300,000 from 140,000) and Japanese students studying abroad (to 120,000 from 60,000) by 2020.
> 
> 
> Japan eager to boost student intake from India via expansion plans - Economic Times



Inviting Indians to your country? Biggest mistake of your life


----------



## HariPrasad

I believe that there should be a Japan india collaboration in number of area. It will be a win win for both countries. Example is Maruti Suzuki. Today Indian arm has surpassed Japanese parent Suzuki company.


----------



## nair

Ravi Nair said:


> Inviting Indians to your country? Biggest mistake of your life



How big a mistake it is, one need to ask NZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @AUSTERLITZ , @nair , @Ravi Nair , @HariPrasad , @Tshering22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hakubun Shimomura, minister of education, culture, sports, science and technology visited India last week on the sidelines of the annual Japan Education fair
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Japanese government is keen on increasing its intake of students from India, and is facilitating greater academic collaboration between the two countries. Hakubun Shimomura, minister of education, culture, sports, science and technology visited India last week on the sidelines of the annual Japan Education fair, which was attended by 1,300 Indian students. Representatives from nine Japanese universities and one Japanese language school had participated in the fair to reach out to Indian students and emphasise courses that are also taught in English.
> 
> There are about 560 Indian students in Japan. The number is very small unlike countries like the US, says Takeshi Yagi, ambassador of Japan to India. "We are keen to expand the flow, and are taking new measures like appointing a study in Japan coordinator and fostering partnerships between universities. Starting this fiscal year, some extra budgets have also been allocated," he adds.
> 
> Japanese embassy officials said the government has set aside a budget of 100 million yen (around Rs 6 crore) for deploying 'Study in Japan Coordinator' in three countries including India. It has a budget of 350 million yen (around Rs 20 crore ) for supporting academic partnership programmes between Japanese and Indian universities.
> 
> "We have four priority areas for the exchange students: engineering, social sciences, medical sciences and agriculture. The new Indian prime minister does place a lot of importance on Japan. Student exchange programmes should get a boost under the new regime," says Yagi.
> 
> Shimomura met with his Indian counterpart, HRD minister Smriti Zubin Irani. In meetings between the two, he mentioned that the Japanese government had a plan to double both foreign students in Japan (to 300,000 from 140,000) and Japanese students studying abroad (to 120,000 from 60,000) by 2020.
> 
> 
> Japan eager to boost student intake from India via expansion plans - Economic Times



Japan should also invest to open some universities in India to


----------



## Cossack25A1

well, the only games I expect in PS4 are FPS and non-Final Fantasy RPG game, specifically this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Right direction..japan will become one of our biggest economic partners.I love much about the japanese-history,lifeview,football fans,people are polite and disciplined but competitive,manga(and um.. also the hentai),electronic goods,cars,work ethic,there's also the buddhist connection...all except food.No salt or spices.Hope to visit japan one day as a tourist.



I believe that Japan needs to do more in India, we should expand more of our offshore manufacturing plants into India from China. The quality of Indian manufacturing laborers is well renowned as well as the unlimited potential due to the large work force. May this come to fruition !


nair said:


> The relations are going to be stronger once our PM visit Japan...... There are lot of things to learn from Japan......



Well said, @nair . Modi is highly loved even in Japan; we await to see him in our shores, soon. 



HariPrasad said:


> Bilateral cooperation must increase. It should be multideciplined i.e. Economic cultural, in military etc.



Indeed, it must. And it shall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I believe that Japan needs to do more in India, we should expand more of our offshore manufacturing plants into India from China. The quality of Indian manufacturing laborers is well renowned as well as the unlimited potential due to the large work force. May this come to fruition !
> 
> 
> Well said, @nair . Modi is highly loved even in Japan; we await to see him in our shores, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it must. And it shall.


Not to forget our large market,which is completely untapped as of this moment,this will give the Japanese Industrial Giants the much needed space to counter their Korean & Chinese counterparts,the speed at which the govt is reforming the laws & govt machinery & pushing the massive Infrastructure buildup in some years India will be completely open for business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Good step, but i still find it strange that asias two largest democracies still have such a low trade between them. Japan and India should be trading way more with each other than they are doing now. It will be good/interesting to see trade increase/reach a plausible level than currently. 
I blame this low trade/interaction on Indias restricted FDI market/business environment/policies. It has always amazed me that India is more close than it 'communist' neighbour towards trade/FDI. In business/capitalism, companies dont give rat *** about democracy or communism/1 party state, or monarchy etc, they will invest/Trade with any country they know offer them a good/the best ROI(return on investment). Reason why Trade between China and Japan despite being sworn ennemies is so large and keeps increasing. In fact looking at the figures between China and Japan, indias figures with Japan is just laughable/pathetic. In fact South Korea and Japan trade is even bigger than Indias.Even Vietnam attracts more FDI and companies moving out of China than India does. This shouldnt be the case, giving Indias huge market. Its really said to see Indias potential not being utilised. Though to be fair, the language barrier is also a huge handicap for more trade/Investment/interaction between confucian east asian countries and India. 

Hopefully the new government in delhi will reform at a much faster pace. Im still optimistic about India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Here's a truly titillating type of lingerie: a brassiere for men.

Kaku Nishioka, owner of a Tokyo clothing store, has just started selling a guys-only garment known in Japanese as the Kahei Oyasumi bra.

*It is designed to help perk up a man's chest, called "moobs" by some, while he sleeps.*

*"If a man has good pectoral muscles he is at just the same risk as a woman of having them gradually stretched and left out of shape," he told the Mirror. "A man who wears this bra to bed at night will find everything is held firmly in place and looking good the next day."*

The effects of gravity on a man's pectoral muscles have been underreported according to Nishioka.

This isn't the first time that Japanese bra manufacturers have tried to attract male customers. WTFark.com is keeping abreast of the trend in the video above.

Japanese Company Fights 'Moobs' With Bra For Men


----------



## Edison Chen

uslee said:


> interesting, where can I get bra for men?



@Nihonjin1051 Maybe our Nihon friend knows.


----------



## Aepsilons

uslee said:


> interesting, where can I get bra for men?



C'mon, you don't need that. Go to the gym, do some bench presses and pectoral inclines. 

Cardio for 30 minutes (eliptical or treadmill) and dedicate 30 minutes for weights.



Edison Chen said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Maybe our Nihon friend knows.



......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

uslee said:


> I ever wear female bra, then bra for men is bonus.



Nani? Tousaku no...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nvKyleBrown

Haha, two things:
1) I work with a Vietnamese-american guy who doesn't watch his mouth as well as he should, and his English, while good, is not perfect. The other day, we had another engineer (female, also viet) in our cube. I had a t-shirt on, she was trying to read it. The guy says "Stop staring at his breasts!". I say "Dude, I am completely flat chested!". He then says "Well, I'm asian, I have low standards!" Vietnamese woman says something to him in vietnamese and leaves... never got an explanation...

2) Seinfeld did this in the 90s. 



 or search YouTube for Seinfeld and manzier. Half the episode is about it (and whether it should be the "manzier" or the "bro".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

nvKyleBrown said:


> Haha, two things:
> 1) I work with a Vietnamese-american guy who doesn't watch his mouth as well as he should, and his English, while good, is not perfect. The other day, we had another engineer (female, also viet) in our cube. I had a t-shirt on, she was trying to read it. The guy says "Stop staring at his breasts!". I say "Dude, I am completely flat chested!". He then says "Well, I'm asian, I have low standards!" Vietnamese woman says something to him in vietnamese and leaves... never got an explanation...
> 
> 2) Seinfeld did this in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> or search YouTube for Seinfeld and manzier. Half the episode is about it (and whether it should be the "manzier" or the "bro".


----------



## Echo_419

Edison Chen said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Maybe our Nihon friend knows.






Edison Chen said:


> Here's a truly titillating type of lingerie: a brassiere for men.
> 
> Kaku Nishioka, owner of a Tokyo clothing store, has just started selling a guys-only garment known in Japanese as the Kahei Oyasumi bra.
> 
> *It is designed to help perk up a man's chest, called "moobs" by some, while he sleeps.*
> 
> *"If a man has good pectoral muscles he is at just the same risk as a woman of having them gradually stretched and left out of shape," he told the Mirror. "A man who wears this bra to bed at night will find everything is held firmly in place and looking good the next day."*
> 
> The effects of gravity on a man's pectoral muscles have been underreported according to Nishioka.
> 
> This isn't the first time that Japanese bra manufacturers have tried to attract male customers. WTFark.com is keeping abreast of the trend in the video above.
> 
> Japanese Company Fights 'Moobs' With Bra For Men



Why not do some cardio or some exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

how much does it cost.


----------



## dlclong




----------



## William Hung

madokafc said:


>



Madokafc 

What cup size would you prefer your ideal man to be?

Right now I'm a solid cup A+, but I can go to the gym to shape it to your preference.


----------



## Nike

Black Flag said:


> Madokafc
> 
> What cup size would you prefer your ideal man to be?
> 
> Right now I'm a solid cup A+, but I can go to the gym to shape it to your preference.



hmmmm, is hard to tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

nvKyleBrown said:


> Haha, two things:
> 1) I work with a Vietnamese-american guy who doesn't watch his mouth as well as he should, and his English, while good, is not perfect. The other day, we had another engineer (female, also viet) in our cube. I had a t-shirt on, she was trying to read it. The guy says "Stop staring at his breasts!". I say "Dude, I am completely flat chested!". He then says "Well, I'm asian, I have low standards!" Vietnamese woman says something to him in vietnamese and leaves... never got an explanation...
> 
> 2) Seinfeld did this in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> or search YouTube for Seinfeld and manzier. Half the episode is about it (and whether it should be the "manzier" or the "bro".



I was about to say the same thing as #2 above. I remember that episode very well. Hey @Nihonjin1051 , maybe retired sumo wrestlers can find these useful, if you do not mind my saying so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Chak Bamu said:


> I was about to say the same thing as #2 above. I remember that episode very well. Hey @Nihonjin1051 , maybe retired sumo wrestlers can find these useful, if you do not mind my saying so?



LOL!! I think so too @Chak Bamu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@Edison Chen ,

Best way to tone the pectoralis major muscle is through pectoral inclines, bench presses, and well, chest workout.


Check this out,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Good. We need competition between Asean peripherals. Asean nations ourself are also jealous of each other. Its human's nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Welcome back , Pi Chai. Haven't seen you in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental vs West

Cossack25A1 said:


> well, the only games I expect in PS4 are FPS and non-Final Fantasy RPG game, specifically this:



I wish this game has english sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Oriental vs West said:


> I wish this game has english sub


It has an English dubbed, specifically the first three games ins PS3 while the two HDN games in Vita has only the Japanese release at present. This new HDN game for PS4 will have its English release after it comes out in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@UKBengali , @Viet , @Zero_wing , @xesy , @Indos , @MarveL , @TaiShang ,

*JAXA, ADB to keep tabs on Asian floods*







The Asian Development Bank and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) aim to reduce flood damage in developing Asian countries that receive heavy rainfall, such as Bangladesh and Vietnam, by forecasting possible floods based on data from Japanese satellites.
A computer system to be introduced by the ADB and JAXA will forecast areas prone to flooding based on rainfall data from the satellites and assist governments in sending flood warnings to the mobile phones of those living near rivers.

Sources say the system will be tested in Bangladesh on Aug. 25 and 26 before full-fledged operations start in fiscal 2015 in that country and Vietnam. The system has been developed with a ¥200 million contribution from the ADB’s Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction inaugurated by the government.

Bangladesh, a country located in the Ganges River basin, experiences large-scale floods almost every year because 70 percent of its annual precipitation is concentrated in the rainy season from June through September.

Since the country does not have many rain gauges, residents living along the river often become aware of impending floods only after they notice rising water levels. Floods damage their household goods, livestock and farm products, making it difficult for them to emerge from poverty.

To minimize flood damage, JAXA will collect rainfall data in the upper reaches of the river from its weather satellite Himawari and other satellites. A computer system developed by a Japanese company will then analyze the data together with data from rain gauges on the ground.

Regarding Bangladesh, where 70 percent of the population owns mobile phones, a government organization that receives results of the analysis will send flood warnings to local residents in text messages, the sources said. The system could give a warning of up to five days to areas likely to be flooded.

After heavy rain falls in the upper reaches of a river in Asian countries, areas in the lower reaches of the river are often affected a few days later. This time lapse could be used to evacuate residents and build makeshift river banks, sources said.

In the test of the system later this month, flood warning text messages will be sent to a total of 100 residents in two areas of Bangladesh so they can carry out an evacuation drill.

A similar test will also be carried out in Vietnam in November, the sources added.



JAXA, ADB to keep tabs on Asian floods - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Takeda helps Hawks avoid sweep*






Right-hander Shota Takeda came up big as the front-running Fukuoka SoftBank Hawks blanked the Orix Buffaloes 1-0 on Sunday at Kyocera Dome Osaka to leave town with a three-game lead in the Pacific League.
In just his second start of the year, Takeda held the second-place Buffaloes to five hits and three walks with one hit batter over seven innings as the Hawks avoided a sweep in the weekend series.

Takeda left his last start with a cramp in his leg, but had no trouble in this outing.

“I’m not nervous this time, and I feel like I’m go to go,” Takeda said before the game.

The SoftBank bullpen shut things down after Takeda left as Ryota Igarashi notched his league-leading 34th hold with a scoreless eighth inning, and closer Dennis Sarfate pitched around a single in the ninth for his 31st save.

Orix rookie right-hander Kazumasa Yoshida (5-2) and Takeda (2-0) were locked in a pitching duel through five frames before the Hawks turned a leadoff walk in the sixth inning into the game’s only run.

Kenji Akashi, who singled in the third inning, walked and stole second. He was sacrificed to third before Kenta Imamiya hit a sacrifice fly for a 1-0 lead.

That was enough to beat Yoshida, Orix’s top pick in last year’s draft.

Orix, which won the first two games in the series, put a runner on third in the seventh when Takayoshi Kawabata doubled to open the frame and was sacrificed over. Hikaru Ito, though, struck out and the PL’s leading batter, Yoshio Itoi, eventually came to the plate with the bases loaded, but grounded out to Takeda to end the threat.


Takeda helps Hawks avoid sweep - The Japan News


----------



## Aepsilons

A project team of universities has compiled ethical guidelines regarding uterus transplants in women who cannot have children as they lack a uterus of their own.
The project team, which includes Keio University and Kyoto University, is set to officially announce the nation’s first guidelines on the matter on Sunday.

Since the first uterus transplant was conducted in 2000, 11 women have undergone transplants overseas. Seven recipients in Sweden became pregnant, and the first successful birth could come as early as this year.

The project team drafted the guidelines in the belief that preparations should be made in Japan as soon as possible. The guidelines stipulate that a recipient should be a woman who was born with no uterus or lost her womb for reasons such as uterine cancer.

There are estimated to be 60,000 to 70,000 such women in Japan aged 20 to 39, according to the project team.

The 10-point guidelines also stipulate that a donor must be in cardiac arrest or brain dead, or in the case of a living donor, must be the mother or another relative of the recipient. The guidelines further say that donations must be voluntary, and prohibit any services that arrange uterus transplants for commercial purposes.

Women with uterus transplants can become pregnant when eggs that are fertilized in vitro are frozen, preserved and then placed into the uterus after its transplant.

A research team involving Keio and other universities announced in 2012 that a monkey successfully gave birth after having its uterus removed and reimplanted.

The Japan Society for Uterine Transplantation and other related academic societies are expected to discuss the guidelines at a later date.


Guidelines prepared for uterus transplants - The Japan News


----------



## Aepsilons

*Tug-of-war over new Yamanote station’s name*






Controversy has begun to stir among local residents and entities near the planned site of a new station on the JR Yamanote Line in Tokyo, to be built between Shinagawa and Tamachi stations.
It will be the first time in a half century that a new station will be opened on the Yamanote Line.

Though operations will not launch until around 2020, the station’s opening is a major focus of attention for merchants on nearby shopping streets as it will likely revitalize local communities.

While an official decision on the new station’s name is usually made a year or two in advance, speculation and conflicting interests have already begun to enter the picture, creating a tug-of-war.

The address of the planned site is in the Konan district of Minato Ward. As there is no station named “Konan,” the district has been seen as the leading candidate for the station’s namesake.

But people in other nearby districts, including prominent residential neighborhoods, do not agree.

To the east of the planned site is a geographical name with a long and distinguished history—Shibaura.

Others have recommended the geographical name “Mita” as the name, as Keio University’s Mita Campus is near the new station site.

Among the suggestions, the geographical name “Takanawa” has received especially strong support. An association of shop owners along a local shopping street in the district has aggressively campaigned for the name by displaying posters.

Susumu Ishikawa, who runs a restaurant and is the head of a business association playing a leading role in the campaign, said the association has already collected signatures from more than 1,000 people.

Ishikawa expressed his sense of urgency saying, “Unless we act immediately, we’ll lag behind.”

According to East Japan Railway Co., the name of a new station is usually decided one to two years before its opening. This time, a JR East official said, “We’ll consider including collecting proposals from the public.”






But the timetable and method of deciding the name have not been set, which has escalated the controversy.

As large-scale redevelopment is expected to coincide with the construction, real estate firms have been paying close attention. An official of one of the companies said, “The situation will also affect land prices in nearby districts.”

The controversy has also spread on the Internet. One proposal that has generated buzz is Sengakuji, the name of a temple with close ties to the historical heroes Ako Roshi, a group of 47 ronin whose revenge for their late lord in the 18th century is a popular historic and literary theme.

But there are already two stations with the name Sengakuji on the Toei Asakusa and Keikyu lines. Thus, if the temple’s name is used, the station name would likely be “Shin-Sengakuji Station.” The prefix “shin” means “new.”

Another proposal is “Tokyo South Gate Station,” because the new station is not far from Haneda Airport, a major gateway in the southern part of Japan’s capital.

JR East has maintained its cautious stance about the issue. A JR East official said, “Because this is a big topic of interest, we can’t carelessly mention candidate names.”

JR East announced an outline of the station’s construction plan in June this year. The new station will be the first on the Yamanote Line since 1971, when Nishi-Nippori Station was opened in Arakawa Ward, Tokyo. It will be the 30th station on the line.

A rail yard located between Shinagawa and Tamachi stations will be downsized and renovated, and the vacated land will accommodate the new station.

The new station building will accommodate platforms on the first floor, and its ticket gates will be on the second floor, which will contain a huge plaza.

Currently, the proposed names include those with geographical elements—Konan, Takanawa, Mita and Shibaura—and those related to nearby stations—Shin-Sengakuji, Shin-Shinagawa and Minami-Tamachi—as well as brand-new ones including Shinata, Tokyo South Gate and Edo Mirai.

In previous instances, when new stations were opened across the nation, similar fierce controversies arose.

Concerning the Hokkaido Shinkansen bullet train line, which is scheduled to open in late fiscal 2015, Hokuto and Hakodate entered a tug-of-war over which of the two neighboring cities will host the line’s terminal station.

Hokkaido Railway Co. (JR Hokkaido) made a judgment to compromise by using Shin-Hakodate-Hokuto as the name.

When the Nagano Shinkansen bullet train line opened, Saku and Komoro began a head-on clash over which of the cities’ names would be used. A plan was made to appease both sides by naming it Saku-Komoro.

But the then Nagano governor intervened in the controversy by proposing the name of “Sakudaira Station” saying, “This region, including Komoro, has been known as Sakudaira.”

Kunitachi Station on the JR Chuo Line was named by taking one kanji character each from the names of Kokubunji and Tachikawa stations when it was opened between the two stations in the prewar era. The first kanji character of Kokubunji can also be pronounced “kuni.”

If the controversy over the new Yamanote Line station escalates, there is a possibility that Shinata, which comprises the first kanji characters of Shinagawa and Tamachi, may present a solution.

A JR East official said, “Districts near the new station will become bustling areas with both historical and international features. We hope people who will visit the areas will like the name.”

Tug-of-war over new Yamanote station’s name - The Japan News


----------



## Zero_wing

Maybe this the satelite we are going to build with Japanese assistance? But sounds a great idea


----------



## Oriental vs West

Cossack25A1 said:


> It has an English dubbed, specifically the first three games ins PS3 while the two HDN games in Vita has only the Japanese release at present. This new HDN game for PS4 will have its English release after it comes out in Japan.



I plan to buy Japanese PS Vita game on Amazon with English "subtitle" only. Just like in Anime, I would notappreciate English dub version because the voice acting is just horrIble for Japanese game. Is there an option to keep Japanese dubbed but change all the texts to English?


----------



## Oriental vs West

Animation gradually become part of Japanese culture export to other countries.


----------



## Aepsilons

Zero_wing said:


> Maybe this the satelite we are going to build with Japanese assistance? But sounds a great idea



This will definitely increase regional interoperability.


----------



## Aepsilons

NEW YORK (Jiji Press)—The number of U.S. tourists to Japan this year is likely to hit a record high for the first time in nine years, backed by the yen’s depreciation and growing interest in aspects of Japanese culture such as sake and anime.
Timothy Sullivan, who promotes sake in the United States, will launch a tour this autumn to sake breweries in Niigata, Ishikawa and Kyoto prefectures.

Sullivan, 44, established Sake Journeys jointly with Japanese partners, aiming to connect Americans hoping to see sake breweries with an industry seeking to expand its sales networks.

“We feel it is a great chance to promote both the travel and sake industry in Japan,” Sullivan said.

In June, 87,900 Americans visited Japan, a record high for a month, according to the Japan National Tourism Organization.

For 2014, the number of U.S. visitors is likely to surpass the record high of 822,000 marked in 2005.

At Artisans of Leisure, a U.S. tourism company targeted at individuals, the number of tours to Japan increased steeply from 2011 when the massive earthquake and tsunami hit the Tohoku region.

“Many family vacations include children,” said Ashley Ganz, the company’s president. “Sometimes they are older kids like teenagers. They are very interested in Japan” through movies and anime, she added.

The Japanese government is also making a bigger effort in the United States to boost tourism.

Tokyo, which is gearing up for the 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games, plans to hold a seminar in New York in October.

The JNTO will give a briefing in New York around November on the launch of a section of the Hokuriku Shinkansen between the cities of Nagano and Kanazawa.

“Americans tend to spend a large amount of money, and many of them buy traditional crafts,” said Yuki Tanaka, head of the JNTO’s office in New York.


Japan a hot destination for U.S. travelers - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 787B

Not surprised, stuff like Anime and such are popular in North America!


----------



## gangsta_rap

weeeaabooos


----------



## Kolaps

The superiority of Japanese race!

If KMT never went to Taiwan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

They both suck , but better than any shit coming out of Taiwan. Does taiwan even make animes?


----------



## Aepsilons

Kolaps said:


> The superiority of Japanese race!
> 
> If KMT never went to Taiwan...



Taiwan should have remained with Japan.

As one, big and happy family.

Japan will always protect Taiwan....


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Japanese comics is better than anime. Give me good childhood memory.

本まり大好き。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> Japanese comics is better than anime. Give me good childhood memory.
> 
> 本まり大好き。




LOL. And I can see that you love Doraemon. 

@Lux de Veritas ,

this is for you....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

I have to admit that I like Japanese anime. I once had over 100gb of them. 

Recent favorites are Gintama and Psycho-pass. They are brilliant. 

One thing I admire some Japanese is their appreciation of both eastern and western literature.

These Manga artist are very knowledgeable in world literature, and you can see it in their manga/anime, even the silly comedy ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

I guess I'm old school. My favorite was Ronin Warriors


----------



## Viet

it is a good thing. Any action that improves the living condition is welcome.
after heavy rainfalls our streets are often under water. Also, we need a lot of money to modernise the canal system.


----------



## Aepsilons

The Japanese government plans to hold a seminar in late September attended by officials from ASEAN countries to make a pitch for exports of Japanese defense equipment to those Asian nations, government sources said Sunday.

It will be the first gathering of Japan and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to hold full-fledged discussions concerning such exports since Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's Cabinet decided in April to ease restrictions on arms exports.

During the seminar in Tokyo, the government plans to discuss how Japanese equipment and technology could help enhance the defense capabilities of ASEAN nations, as it seeks business opportunities to export Japanese defense equipment.

The government also believes Japan's security environment will improve if ASEAN countries increase their own deterrence capabilities in the face of China's growing maritime assertiveness. Some ASEAN countries are engaged in territorial disputes with China in the South China Sea.

At the seminar with the main theme of "maritime security," Japanese officials will explain how Tokyo's new defense equipment export policy has replaced a nearly half-century embargo on arms exports, and explain how Japanese vessels and aircraft could boost the security of ASEAN countries.

The new rules enable Japanese defense equipment and technology to be exported if they serve the purpose of contributing to international cooperation and Tokyo's security interests.

Japan has to conclude a defense equipment transfer accord with each nation before actually exporting arms to it. After the seminar, Japan plans to discuss signing such an agreement with countries interested in buying Japanese equipment.

Japan has already reached defense equipment transfer agreements with the United States, Britain and Australia.

ASEAN groups Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.


Japan to hold seminar to pitch defense equipment exports to ASEAN | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bastion-P

Expecting protests from chinese posters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Here is to greater strategic cooperation for Japan and all our friends within ASEAN.

May it be centered on this : _栄光_ _= Glory _

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## William Hung

xesy said:


> * When Final Fantsy XV out, I'll be sure to get a PS4 bundle* of it (A PS4 with FFXV decoration and the game itself). Have been a fan of Sony and Square Enix / Squaresoft since I was a kid.





xesy said:


> I used to give up the idea of buying a PS3 when it first announced. But then FF XIII Versus (it was called that at that time) trailer came in, not the official one but the leaked one, and I was immediately pursuaded. * I will get a PS4 just for this game alone, still worth it.*



@xesy are you sure you are a Viet that grew up in VN and now still living there? 

I am now living in the West and did my undergraduate study in a Western university.. but my bad English is still far below yours and I still can't afford a PS4 here.

You don't sound like the average Asian guy living in a developing Asian country. 

Maybe you need to change your flag and story. I don't want you to get banned like your friend ComradeNam for claiming to be Viet and using a Viet flag and location.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Microsoft really shot themselves in the foot with the retarded tv and Kinnect bullshit.

Consoles are for gaming ffs!

I generally get both consoles as well as PC but Xbox is really disappointing this generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental vs West

No hardcore game on Xbox actually work with Kinect beside crappy game for kids. I literally threw the Kinect to trash bin after one hour using it



Black Flag said:


> @xesy are you sure you are a Viet that grew up in VN and now still living there?
> 
> I am now living in the West and did my undergraduate study in a Western university.. but my bad English is still far below yours and I still can't afford a PS4 here.
> 
> You don't sound like the average Asian guy living in a developing Asian country.
> 
> Maybe you need to change your flag and story. I don't want you to get banned like your friend ComradeNam for claiming to be Viet and using a Viet flag and location.



His English is indeed better than average Vietnamese


----------



## xesy

Black Flag said:


> @xesy are you sure you are a Viet that grew up in VN and now still living there?
> 
> I am now living in the West and did my undergraduate study in a Western university.. but my bad English is still far below yours and I still can't afford a PS4 here.
> 
> You don't sound like the average Asian guy living in a developing Asian country.
> 
> Maybe you need to change your flag and story. I don't want you to get banned like your friend ComradeNam for claiming to be Viet and using a Viet flag and location.


Isn't it around $700 - $800 with the game? I see it on Amazon around $750-$850 for some PS4. I get around $250/month from my job and I feel like I can mutter $800 by the time FFXV out (which isn't soon,is it?).


----------



## C130

PS4 is probably going to be Sony last gaming console in my IMO along with the XBOX
phones/tablets are getting better and better every year so these consoles are becoming redundant.
PC gaming is still the best gaming experience bar none.


----------



## xesy

C130 said:


> PS4 is probably going to be Sony last gaming console in my IMO along with the XBOX
> phones/tablets are getting better and better every year so these consoles are becoming redundant.
> PC gaming is still the best gaming experience bar none.


The problem with PC gaming is copyright. It getting easier and easier to "crack"a PC game. When people first introduce DRM, it looked effective at first. Hackers also took more time and effort to crack it. Then gamers themselves were the first to stand against it. Now anything relate to DRM is a no-no. Take people reaction to "alway online" of XBox One when it was first introduced.

Phone and tablet are not powerful enough. Further more they are not designed dedicatedly for gaming, while people are demanding more and more from game, especially graphics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

xesy said:


> The problem with PC gaming is copyright. It getting easier and easier to "crack"a PC game. When people first introduce DRM, it looked effective at first. Hackers also took more time and effort to crack it. Then gamers themselves were the first to stand against it. Now anything relate to DRM is a no-no. Take people reaction to "alway online" of XBox One when it was first introduced.
> 
> Phone and tablet are not powerful enough. Further more they are not designed dedicatedly for gaming, while people are demanding more and more from game, especially graphics.



this can be fixed.
if you make a good game and price it competitively people will buy it
steam has proved people will buy games.
DRM could be tweaked

phones and tablets are growing exponentially take for instance Tegra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Tegra K1
imagine being able to hook your phone or tablet up to your TV or computer monitor via mini HDMI and able to use a blue tooth controller.

thing is a gaming console is meant to last what like 6 to 10 years that is unacceptable nowadays.


----------



## William Hung

xesy said:


> Isn't it around $700 - $800 with the game? I see it on Amazon around $750-$850 for some PS4. I get around $250/month from my job and I feel like I can mutter $800 by the time FFXV out (which isn't soon,is it?).



You willing to spend over 3 months worth of payment just for one game? don't you have to worry about paying for other living expenses? good for you if you can afford it.

I'm just letting you know my suspicion of your third world Asian identity claim. Your friend ComradeNam got ban from mod for fake identity, they can see your ip address:



Chak Bamu said:


> *@ComradeNam , correct your flags: Requests: Flag Change
> 
> You are not located in Vietnam. *





C130 said:


> PS4 is probably going to be Sony last gaming console in my IMO along with the XBOX
> phones/tablets are getting better and better every year so these consoles are becoming redundant.
> PC gaming is still the best gaming experience bar none.



Those simple mobile/tablet games are not the reason why PS and xbox are not selling like before. Gamers don't just give up console games just for those mobile alternatives.

It's game like Dota and LoL that is pulling gamers away from console, imo.


----------



## xesy

Black Flag said:


> You willing to spend over 3 months worth of payment just for one game? don't you have to worry about paying for other living expenses? good for you if you can afford it.
> 
> I'm just letting you know my suspicion of your third world Asian identity claim. Your friend ComradeNam got ban from mod for fake identity, they can see your ip address:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those simple mobile/tablet games are not the reason why PS and xbox are not selling like before. Gamers don't just give up console games just for those mobile alternatives.
> 
> It's game like Dota and LoL that is pulling gamers away from console, imo.


Well I live alone, no girlfriend or lover, don't have to pay the rent (my parent house), eat instant noddle daily, have no interest beside gaming so I'll manage to get one PS4. Oh don't worry about my identity, 100% VNese, living in Hanoi, hometown near China-VN border, studied 4 year in Saigon at an international school.

Seriously they ban people for using false flag?


C130 said:


> this can be fixed.
> if you make a good game and price it competitively people will buy it
> steam has proved people will buy games.
> DRM could be tweaked
> 
> phones and tablets are growing exponentially take for instance Tegra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Tegra K1
> imagine being able to hook your phone or tablet up to your TV or computer monitor via mini HDMI and able to use a blue tooth controller.
> 
> thing is a gaming console is meant to last what like 6 to 10 years that is unacceptable nowadays.


It's hard to balance quality and benefit in gaming. I am interested in game design so I did research about the industry. You'll be surprised about how the industry work. Game designers do not make benifits directly from the sale, publishers do. Therefore publishers want more and more games out, with little time for development. And less time = less quality. Can't create a master piece with someone constantly shouting behind your back, you know.
That's why independent game studios tend to make better game, with the sacrifice of benefit and time.


----------



## Cossack25A1

Oriental vs West said:


> I plan to buy Japanese PS Vita game on Amazon with English "subtitle" only. Just like in Anime, I would notappreciate English dub version because the voice acting is just horrIble for Japanese game. Is there an option to keep Japanese dubbed but change all the texts to English?



Well one game I have been playing in PS3 which are Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk II and Victory (both are US/EU-release) have an option to have the characters speaking in Japanese while the subtitles are written in English though I am not sure about the other J-RPGs if it has the same option.



C130 said:


> PS4 is probably going to be Sony last gaming console in my IMO along with the XBOX
> phones/tablets are getting better and better every year so these consoles are becoming redundant.
> PC gaming is still the best gaming experience bar none.



There is this newer console by Valve called "Steam Machine" that seems compatible to games exclusive to PC and technically can be modified in the same way as a PC. This console is designed to compete against PS4, Xbox One and Wii U.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

great news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Bastion-P said:


> Expecting protests from chinese posters


why? even japanus can't even afford their own equipments lol

do you know how much one japanal f-16 clone cost?


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

qwerrty said:


> why? even japanus can't even afford their own equipments lol
> 
> do you know how much one japanal f-16 clone cost?



Someone may underestimate Japan, but should not be a chinese LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Japanese government plans to hold a seminar in late September attended by officials from ASEAN countries to make a pitch for exports of Japanese defense equipment to those Asian nations, government sources said Sunday.
> 
> It will be the first gathering of Japan and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to hold full-fledged discussions concerning such exports since Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's Cabinet decided in April to ease restrictions on arms exports.
> 
> During the seminar in Tokyo, the government plans to discuss how Japanese equipment and technology could help enhance the defense capabilities of ASEAN nations, as it seeks business opportunities to export Japanese defense equipment.
> 
> The government also believes Japan's security environment will improve if ASEAN countries increase their own deterrence capabilities in the face of China's growing maritime assertiveness. Some ASEAN countries are engaged in territorial disputes with China in the South China Sea.
> 
> At the seminar with the main theme of "maritime security," Japanese officials will explain how Tokyo's new defense equipment export policy has replaced a nearly half-century embargo on arms exports, and explain how Japanese vessels and aircraft could boost the security of ASEAN countries.
> 
> The new rules enable Japanese defense equipment and technology to be exported if they serve the purpose of contributing to international cooperation and Tokyo's security interests.
> 
> Japan has to conclude a defense equipment transfer accord with each nation before actually exporting arms to it. After the seminar, Japan plans to discuss signing such an agreement with countries interested in buying Japanese equipment.
> 
> Japan has already reached defense equipment transfer agreements with the United States, Britain and Australia.
> 
> ASEAN groups Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.
> 
> 
> Japan to hold seminar to pitch defense equipment exports to ASEAN | GlobalPost



Imperialist Fascist Japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental vs West

xesy said:


> Well I live alone, no girlfriend or lover, don't have to pay the rent (my parent house), eat instant noddle daily, have no interest beside gaming so I'll manage to get one PS4. Oh don't worry about my identity, 100% VNese, living in Hanoi, hometown near China-VN border, studied 4 year in Saigon at an international school.
> 
> Seriously they ban people for using false flag?
> 
> It's hard to balance quality and benefit in gaming. I am interested in game design so I did research about the industry. You'll be surprised about how the industry work. Game designers do not make benifits directly from the sale, publishers do. Therefore publishers want more and more games out, with little time for development. And less time = less quality. Can't create a master piece with someone constantly shouting behind your back, you know.
> That's why independent game studios tend to make better game, with the sacrifice of benefit and time.



That's not a good life habit. Do you realise that gaming is killing the young generations of Vietnam? Even the government has to issue "curfew time" for online gaming when they close all online game services after 10pm. Few years ago, there was incident when a kid dropped dead on the computer table after many days of continuous level grinding.

By the way, you make a really good analysis of gaming industry function. That's why I would never trust any company that publish triple A game such as EA. I cannot believe EA allowed two Battlefield titles: 3 and 4 to launch in Fall (just to get the most sales) despite having such severe issues such as bug and crappy net code. The Marketing department keep pushing the developers to create more features and more customisations for the game in order to attract more customers but in facts, those extra stuffs they add are mostly gimmicky and useless.


----------



## xesy

Oriental vs West said:


> That's not a good life habit. Do you realise that gaming is killing the young generations of Vietnam? Even the government has to issue "curfew time" for online gaming when they close all online game services after 10pm. Few years ago, there was incident when a kid dropped dead on the computer table after many days of continuously level grinding.
> 
> By the way, you make a really good analysis of gaming industry function. That's why I would never trust any company that publish triple A game such as EA. I cannot believe EA allowed two Battlefield titles: 3 and 4 to launch in Fall (just to get the most sales) despite having such severe issues such as bug and crappy net code. The Marketing department keep pushing the developers to create more features and more customisations for the game in order to attract more customers but in facts, those extra stuffs they add are mostly gimmicky and useless.


Thanks for your concern. Fortunately I am not into MMO games. I prefer games with deep stories and innovative mechanics.

Gaming industry is becoming more and more like film industry. Game designers make up a concept, get sponsor from publishers, being pushed in the back to complete it, leave out many good things that they planned. One examples of such case is DICE with Battlefield 4. DICE has a talented and devoted team, but really EA rushed them to the finish line while the game was not ready yet. It should have been a chance for EA to overthrow COD franchise, but they messed it up.


----------



## Cossack25A1

xesy said:


> Thanks for your concern. Fortunately I am not into MMO games. I prefer games with deep stories and innovative mechanics.
> 
> Gaming industry is becoming more and more like film industry. Game designers make up a concept, get sponsor from publishers, being pushed in the back to complete it, leave out many good things that they planned. One examples of such case is DICE with Battlefield 4. DICE has a talented and devoted team, but really EA rushed them to the finish line while the game was not ready yet. It should have been a chance for EA to overthrow COD franchise, but they messed it up.



Whatever the reasons maybe, the gaming industry will no longer be like what it was during the PS1-era where there are different games available. Now, the game industry is dominated by FPS and GTA-style games.


----------



## Tractor

GTA5 made a great contribution.



Cossack25A1 said:


> Whatever the reasons maybe, the gaming industry will no longer be like what it was during the PS1-era where there are different games available. Now, the game industry is dominated by FPS and GTA-style games.


And both of these two kinds of game I like most.



Tractor said:


> GTA5 made a great contribution.
> 
> 
> And both of these two kinds of game I like most.


Japanese cartoon are so childish.


----------



## cirr

*China Fines Japanese Auto-Part Makers $202 Million*

*Japanese Auto Suppliers Hitachi, NSK and NTN Are Penalized; Other Foreign Companies at Risk*

*Updated Aug. 19, 2014 11:20 p.m. ET

SHANGHAI—China levied 1.24 billion yuan ($202 million) in fines against 12 Japanese auto-part makers for alleged price manipulation in the latest effort to wield its power against multinational companies.

The National Development and Reform Commission, China's top pricing regulator, said Wednesday that it has fined companies including Hitachi Ltd. 6501.TO -0.73%Hitachi Ltd. Japan: Tokyo ¥776 -6 -0.73% Aug. 20, 2014 1:18 pm Volume (Delayed 20m) : 9.45M P/E Ratio 13.25 Market Cap ¥3,748.83 Billion Dividend Yield 1.29%Rev. per Employee ¥30,149,300 08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part...08/01/14 Manufacturers Lead Japanese Ea... 07/31/14 Panasonic to Help Build Tesla ... More quote details and news » , NSK Ltd. 6471.TO +0.43% NSK Ltd. Japan: Tokyo¥1,390 +6 +0.43% Aug. 20, 2014 1:18 pm Volume (Delayed 20m) : 856,000 P/E Ratio 20.96 Market Cap ¥761.85 Billion Dividend Yield 1.73% Rev. per Employee¥29,422,700 08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part... More quote details and news » , NTN Corp. 6472.TO +0.68% NTN Corp. Japan: Tokyo ¥446 +3 +0.68% Aug. 20, 2014 1:13 pm Volume (Delayed 20m) : 2.58M P/E Ratio N/A Market Cap ¥235.88 Billion Dividend Yield 1.12% Rev. per Employee ¥29,426,100 08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part... More quote details and news » and Sumitomo Corp. 8053.TO-0.37% Sumitomo Corp. Japan: Tokyo ¥1,342 -5 -0.37% Aug. 20, 2014 1:18 pmVolume (Delayed 20m) : 2.27M P/E Ratio 7.81 Market Cap ¥1,675.18 Billion Dividend Yield 3.43% Rev. per Employee ¥45,531,000 08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part... 08/17/14 Myanmar Phone Service Makes Le... 07/22/14 Itochu, Sumitomo Seek to Sell ... More quote details and news » for colluding over prices of auto parts and bearings.






Lines of cars clog a highway in Beijing. Auto-components maker NSK said it has been fined for violations of China's antimonopoly laws. Reuters

"They have unlawfully affected China's auto-part prices, car prices and bearings prices, hurt the interest of downstream manufacturers and consumers," the NDRC said in a statement.

China has strengthened its regulation of pricing in recent years under its antitrust law, which was enacted in 2008. It has taken aim at a variety of multinational companies ranging from pharmaceutical producers to eyeglass and contact-lens makers.

Foreign car makers have been facing increasing pressure in what has been a lucrative market. China's state media have accused them of earning exorbitant profits by dominating the market, overcharging consumers and controlling the sale of auto parts.

The fines offer a potential glimpse of the penalties auto makers Audi AG NSU.XE+0.76% Audi AG Germany: Xetra €604.50 +4.55 +0.76% Aug. 19, 2014 4:35 pmVolume (Delayed 15m) : 73 P/E Ratio 6.33 Market Cap €25.80 Billion Dividend Yield0.66% Rev. per Employee €696,208 08/20/14 LG Chem Signs Multi-Million-Do...08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part... 08/18/14 Chrysler's U.S. Sales Chief to...More quote details and news » , BMW AG BMW.XE +1.12% Bayerische Motoren Werke AG Germany: Xetra €89.02 +0.99 +1.12% Aug. 19, 2014 5:35 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 841,671 P/E Ratio 9.98 Market Cap €56.94 Billion Dividend Yield2.92% Rev. per Employee €698,680 08/20/14 LG Chem Signs Multi-Million-Do...08/20/14 What's News— 08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part... More quote details and news » and Mercedes-Benz parent Daimler AG DAI.XE +1.00% Daimler AG Germany: Xetra €61.60 +0.61 +1.00% Aug. 19, 2014 5:35 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 2.19M P/E Ratio 9.97 Market Cap €65.25 Billion Dividend Yield 3.65% Rev. per Employee €448,586 08/20/14 LG Chem Signs Multi-Million-Do... 08/19/14 China Fines Japanese Auto-Part... 08/18/14 Continental Hires Self-Driving... More quote details and news » might face. All three of the German companies have also been investigated by the NDRC over the cost of spare parts in China, with local pricing regulators saying on Sunday that Mercedes-Benz manipulated prices for spare parts in one Chinese region.

Audi and BMW said they wouldn't comment on fines imposed on other companies. Audi added that it wouldn't comment on the NDRC's investigation of the company's China practices until that probe concludes. BMW said it abides by Chinese law. Daimler declined to comment.

Bearings maker NSK Ltd. said on Tuesday that Chinese authorities fined it 174.9 million yuan. The Japanese company said it cooperated fully with the investigation, and it apologized to its shareholders, customers and others.

Separately, Japanese bearings manufacturer NTN Corp. said Chinese authorities fined it 119.2 million yuan. NTN's written statement also expressed regret.

NSK's fine is relatively modest under Chinese antimonopoly law. Authorities can levy fines of as much as 10% of a company's sales in China for the preceding year. The NSK fine amounts to less than 2% of NSK's annual revenue from China for its financial year that ended in March.

NTN doesn't disclose China sales.

Yale Zhang, managing director with consultancy Automotive Foresight, said it wasn't likely the German auto makers would face the full 10% fine, though much depends on how individual companies negotiate. All three have said they would slash prices for spare parts in China.

"If Chinese authorities think the car makers are dealing with the issue in an honest manner, the penalty likely will be slight," Mr. Zhang said. Still, given the size of their revenue in China, 2% would be a "very big number," he said.

Audi doesn't separately release its financial results for China.

Bernstein Research analyst Max Warburton estimates Audi's total China revenue, which isn't reported on a consolidated basis, at €18 billion, or about $25 billion. Less than 10% of that sum comes from spare parts. However, the extraordinary profitability of both car and parts sales in China means Bernstein estimates the market accounts for more than 50% of Audi's earnings.

German brands dominate the luxury-car market in China, which McKinsey & Co. expects to become the world's largest as early as 2016. But German luxury car brands have been criticized, along with others, in state media for charging high prices.

NSK is one of the world's largest manufacturers of bearings, which it sells across a range of industries, with a focus on automotive. The company derived 167.2 billion yen (US$1.6 billion) of revenue from China in the financial year ended in March, up 83% from the 91.4 billion yen it posted a year earlier, thanks to new-model launches and steady growth in auto production.

The NSK fine in China is the latest in a string of fines imposed on the Japanese company by authorities world-wide. The European Commission, the European Union's central antitrust authority, imposed a fine of €62.4 million on NSK and its subsidiaries in March for their participation in activities that violated the European Competition Law in relation to sales of automotive bearings. NSK didn't respond to requests for comment on the EC fine at that time.

In January, authorities in Canada fined NSK 4.5 million Canadian dollars (US$4.1 million) for violation of that country's competition laws in relation to sales of automotive bearings there.

In September 2013, NSK pleaded guilty to antitrust-law violations in the U.S. and was fined $68.2 million.

NTN, which has been fined in other countries too, groups China sales under the category "Asia and others." Globally, the company had sales of 639 billion yen for the year ended in March, including 113.8 billion yen from the Asia-and-other-markets segment. It wasn't clear what proportion comes from China.

—Rose Yu in Shanghai, Liyan Qi in Beijing and Ilka Kopplin in Frankfurt contributed to this article.

Write to Colum Murphy at colum.murphy@wsj.com

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204616804580101123080054644.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Good moves (against food chains, automakers and other dishonest foreign industries). China is no longer a playground for easy profit for foreign multinationals.

When in Rome, do as the Romans tell you to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IsaacNewton

TaiShang said:


> Good moves (against food chains, automakers and other dishonest foreign industries). China is no longer a playground for easy profit for foreign multinationals.
> 
> When in Rome, do as the Romans tell you to do.



China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war. 

Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oriental vs West

xesy said:


> Thanks for your concern. Fortunately I am not into MMO games. I prefer games with deep stories and innovative mechanics.
> 
> Gaming industry is becoming more and more like film industry. Game designers make up a concept, get sponsor from publishers, being pushed in the back to complete it, leave out many good things that they planned. One examples of such case is DICE with Battlefield 4. DICE has a talented and devoted team, but really EA rushed them to the finish line while the game was not ready yet. It should have been a chance for EA to overthrow COD franchise, but they messed it up.



For me, it's still debatable of whether the COD will be able to survive in the future. I remember the day when COD 4 was launched, it was an absolute blast because of its new game mechanic and user interface. After COD 4 success, Activision keep recycle the game and release it under new titles for the next 5 years. One of the big issue with COD franchise is that it's still use the same old engine years after years with minor graphic modification. The game keep revolve around same old fast pace, arcading style 8 vs 8 where the main goal for players is to get as many kill streak as they can. Battlefield on the other hand, implemented new Frosbite engine with environmental destruction and game dynamic. However, Battlefield require DICE to put more effort to balance out the class dynamic (Assualt class is so overpowered) and vehicle. Base raping and grenade spamming happen so frequently in Battlefield. Battlefield 3 and 4 releases have ended the COD dominance of FPS shooter market. COD last redeeming quality is it single-player campaign with interesting storyline compared to Battlefield's mediocre campaign. I am shock to see COD Advanced Warfare multiplayer reveal trailer. It seems like they try to revive the already dead arena style shooter back with superhuman movement and futuristic weapon in modern FPS shooter game (it remind me about Quake 3 and Unreal Tournament). Do you think the upcoming COD game will be able to achieve success?


----------



## C130

TaiShang said:


> Good moves (against food chains, automakers and other dishonest foreign industries). China is no longer a playground for easy profit for foreign multinationals.
> 
> When in Rome, do as the Romans tell you to do.



time to move out of town then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

That Guy said:


> The number is misleading. The 10 million number is shipped to retailers, not sold through to customers. PS4 is still somewhere between 8-9 million sold through to customers.


nope, sold








TaiShang said:


> Good to see Sony' PS4 beats Microsoft's Xbox One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going!


less money for imperialists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

Cossack25A1 said:


> well, the only games I expect in PS4 are FPS and non-Final Fantasy RPG game, specifically this:



so like this game? Did you know your american friends hating and bashing this game, they say you are pedophile if you are playing it? whats your opinion about Americans?


----------



## Beidou2020

IsaacNewton said:


> China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war.
> 
> Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.



Navy? 
Our vast and diverse missile force can annihilate any continent on this planet. 

The last time any foreign military tried invading China under CPC rule, that foreign military was kicked out of North Korea in humiliating fashion. Take a guess who that foreign military was kiddo 

China will do what it wants, when it wants, how it wants.
Don't like it?
Go cry to someone who gives a damn 



C130 said:


> time to move out of town then



That would be best news for the domestic Chinese companies as they get market share to the massive Chinese market. Foreign companies are a burden to China.

The foreign companies that leave China, the better it is for China.
But the foreign companies are begging China to get access to the massive Chinese market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xesy

Oriental vs West said:


> For me, it's still debatable of whether the COD will be able to survive in the future. I remember the day when COD 4 was launched, it was an absolute blast because of its new game mechanic and user interface. After COD 4 success, Activision keep recycle the game and release it under new titles for the next 5 years. One of the big issue with COD franchise is that it's still use the same old engine years after years with minor graphic modification. The game keep revolve around same old fast pace, arcading style 8 vs 8 where the main goal for players is to get as many kill streak as they can. Battlefield on the other hand, implemented new Frosbite engine with environmental destruction and game dynamic. However, Battlefield require DICE to put more effort to balance out the class dynamic (Assualt class is so overpowered) and vehicle. Base raping and grenade spamming happen so frequently in Battlefield. Battlefield 3 and 4 releases have ended the COD dominance of FPS shooter market. COD last redeeming quality is it single-player campaign with interesting storyline compared to Battlefield's mediocre campaign. I am shock to see COD Advanced Warfare multiplayer reveal trailer. It seems like they try to revive the already dead arena style shooter back with superhuman movement and futuristic weapon in modern FPS shooter game (it remind me about Quake 3 and Unreal Tournament). Do you think the upcoming COD game will be able to achieve success?


I was a fan to COD even before COD 4. Infinity Ward created a perfect fomular for shooter game (at that time). COD 6 was hyped, but did not surpass COD4. Then Treyarch came in and bring new winds to the franchise with their zombie mode. In the mean time, Infinity Ward chose not to take the risk of innovating and stick to the already-perfect-but-get-too-familiar shoot and run fomular that they made famous. Then there was people who left the studio and blamed Activision for it. Sure Activision is evil, all game publishers are evil, but without them, there won't be triple A titles around. 

About COD AW, to me it looks like titans fall already, with slightly slower movement speed. SledgeHammer will have to come up with something, or all their sparky little guns cannot compete against giant mech from Titan Fall, maybe a hover-bike race or arena, kinda like the snowbile from MW2 or the giant satalite disk from Just Cause 2. Oh and the multi endings storyline of COD BO2 was very interesting. First time I gets a bad ending without know why. Hope AW will take note on that aspect too.


----------



## xesy

senheiser said:


> so like this game? Did you know your american friends hating and bashing this game, they say you are pedophile if you are playing it? whats your opinion about Americans?


Man I haven't seen that game but saying people are that or this kind of people judging by games that they are playing is ridiculous. Like all GTA-players are multi-talented gangsters. Shooter-players are gun maniacs, war thirsty beasts. Simulation-players are psychos who love playing God. Give gaming a break, that controversary about gaming is over.


----------



## xunzi

IsaacNewton said:


> China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war.
> 
> Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.


That is why we publicly release the DF-41. Asking anyone to come and pick a fight against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cossack25A1

senheiser said:


> so like this game? Did you know your american friends hating and bashing this game, they say you are pedophile if you are playing it? whats your opinion about Americans?



It just means they are too narrow-minded and love to make pre-mature judgement, I guess it has something to do with their culture or because Playboy magazine is not selling well. The Conservative ideas in America is too strong that anything that is not "American" is already evil or the devil's work. Ironically, while they accuse anyone as pedophile because one happens to play such games, there are adults from US who are caught watching videos of underage-stripping girls in the Internet.

As for my view about Americans, the only thing I like about them is their tech and weapons but their attitudes, well it can be summarize to being "spoiled" and "too naive" and are surely infatuated with double-standards and they will act as if they want to enforce their own standards, whether you like it or not.


----------



## sweetgrape

IsaacNewton said:


> China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war.
> 
> Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.


I don't worry over our Navy, just worry over you like coward comparing with your ancestor, don't disappoint your gone ancestor and us,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Echo_419 said:


> Imperialist Fascist Japanese



I know, i know, the Chinese nationalists are sure intimidated by all this 'constitutional' changes we're implementing. 

Oh well. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> Navy?
> Our vast and diverse missile force can annihilate any continent on this planet.
> 
> The last time any foreign military tried invading China under CPC rule, that foreign military was kicked out of North Korea in humiliating fashion. Take a guess who that foreign military was kiddo
> 
> China will do what it wants, when it wants, how it wants.
> Don't like it?
> Go cry to someone who gives a damn
> 
> 
> 
> That would be best news for the domestic Chinese companies as they get market share to the massive Chinese market. Foreign companies are a burden to China.
> 
> The foreign companies that leave China, the better it is for China.
> But the foreign companies are begging China to get access to the massive Chinese market.




Silence, Laowai, you're not even Zhongguoren. 






C130 said:


> time to move out of town then



I agree. The feasibility studies conducted years prior have proven themselves...quite accurate.


----------



## jkroo

More than ten years investigation and based at facts, these parts companies confirmed monopoly (vertical and honrizontal).

A more serious regulation should be released to make market more efficient.

Good news to the market and customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zsari

C130 said:


> time to move out of town then



Too late. As Chinese auto market has become the biggest in the world, moving out will be very costly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Silence, Laowai, you're not even Zhongguoren.



We prefer the pro-China laowai over the anti-China Japanese at anytime.



IsaacNewton said:


> China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war.
> 
> Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.



Because in the past China only had spears and bows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

ka ching, time to pay


----------



## Okemos

IsaacNewton said:


> China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war.
> 
> Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.



Man, are you seriously comparing opium to auto parts? Or are you suggesting that the Qing court was trying to fine opium companies because they monopolized opium market by price fixing? Gee, get real. I am just amazed by some mindless comments here. You are just instigating here with stupid comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IsaacNewton

Okemos said:


> Man, are you seriously comparing opium to auto parts? Or are you suggesting that the Qing court was trying to fine opium companies because they monopolized opium market by price fixing? Gee, get real. I am just amazed by some mindless comments here. You are just instigating here with stupid comments.


No I am saying last time when china tried to enforce her rules on foreign business, it was a disaster.


----------



## tonyget

IsaacNewton said:


> No I am saying last time when china tried to enforce her rules on foreign business, it was a disaster.




Oh really ? Chinese communists nationalized all foreign business in 1949, and the west couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Aepsilons

Well, it is their country, and our business operations there should be sensible of the changing dynamic in China. As in any organizations that experience external change, one needs to adapt to the strategic shifts. Japan has over 4,300 businesses with offshore locations in China. It is thus important for the Japanese Keidanren [Japan Business Federation] to 1) understand the policy shifts in China, and to 2) adapt. To ensure the continued economic cooperation with minimal hiccups, pay the fine and enact new policies and procedures that takes into consideration these legal changes. Back to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

[quo te="Beidou2020, post: 6079511, member: 151711"]Navy?
Our vast and diverse missile force can annihilate any continent on this planet.

The last time any foreign military tried invading China under CPC rule, that foreign military was kicked out of North Korea in humiliating fashion. Take a guess who that foreign military was kiddo 

China will do what it wants, when it wants, how it wants.
Don't like it?
Go cry to someone who gives a damn 



That would be best news for the domestic Chinese companies as they get market share to the massive Chinese market. Foreign companies are a burden to China.

The foreign companies that leave China, the better it is for China.
But the foreign companies are begging China to get access to the massive Chinese market.[/quote]


Im afraid i have to agree with beidou last point. Leaving china now is too late. The market there is the largest in the world by far and keeps growing ( its not even yet half its potential). So NO Japan/western companies wont leave just because of some meaningless 200million dollars fine. Which by all means is even less than what the U.S has fined companies who breach the law there, it's usually in billions of dollars fines in U.S. (like the recent 10 billion dollar fine the U.S government levied on a french bank BNP paribas a month ago). In fact im surprised to learn China just introduced such laws just recently and its one of the first such fines (in the west we have had such laws/fines for decades and the amount imposed are huge, not a mere 200 million dollar. Lol 

So my american and Japanese friends. Please lets be honest, this act might be legal/fair but it isn't really a big deal. Had it been in the U.S then believe me the american government would have imposed a fine in the billions of dollars. 
S no, western and japanese companies wont leave China s huge market because if this little insignificant fine. They still make alot of money from their business operations there, so they wont vacate just yet. And even if they fo leave, then it will help local chinewe companies to dominate the market, which given chinas huge scale(will make the local company to be among the biggest in the world even if they are just china focus) which can even help these local companies start competing with ours globally after they have cornered their local market completel. So if anything i will advice our companies to remain there and stay put (which im sure they will )
So lets be realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Indeed 200 mln is peanuts compared to American standards. China should take a leaf from the American book 

By now it's pretty clear who needs who, Japanese manufacturers don't wanna leave and China didn't suffer from tearing Japanese factories to bits and pieces 2 years ago. Chinese factory workers out of jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

1.2billion for each will be better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

C130 said:


> time to move out of town then


To learn the West , it's u so treated China.
Do not forget solar anti-dumping.....Do not do to others what you would not have them do to you
己所不欲勿施于人
China counter too late, so that some people more and more arrogant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

IsaacNewton said:


> China tried that in the past, and the result was the opium war.
> 
> Make sure you build a strong navy to enforce your rules this time.



mate i am surprised that yours views of the world is so backward, i thought 'cold war' mentality was the benchmark, but you took this to the level of early 19th century ``lol


----------



## BoQ77

This could be the end of a love story.


----------



## NiceGuy

No hope for China to get rid of foreign cars. Chinese never can make a good car engine, so no one (even Chinese) will buy China cars


----------



## BoQ77

xunzi said:


> That is why we publicly release the DF-41. Asking anyone to come and pick a fight against us.



Even China Minister of MOD would not interfere to this topic. 
So you think you are China Minister of MOD ?

Stick to the topic. That's better. 

China may think that they learn enough from Western and Japan, now it's their turn.


----------



## TaiShang

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well, it is their country, and our business operations there should be sensible of the changing dynamic in China. As in any organizations that experience external change, one needs to adapt to the strategic shifts. Japan has over 4,300 businesses with offshore locations in China. It is thus important for the Japanese Keidanren [Japan Business Federation] to 1) understand the policy shifts in China, and to 2) adapt. To ensure the continued economic cooperation with minimal hiccups, pay the fine and enact new policies and procedures that takes into consideration these legal changes. Back to work.



*NSK: Have fully cooperated with investigation*
CCTV.com

The Japanese auto parts suppliers quickly responded to the anti-monopoly investigation and say they will modify their policies to conform with all laws and regulations in China.

The suppliers say they will also start training their staffs to better follow China’s anti-monopoly laws. Ball bearing maker NSK says it has fully cooperated with the NDRC’s investigation into the sale of its bearings in China and has launched an internal audit of its practices. 

Meanwhile, GAC Toyota Motor and Guangqi Honda Automobile both plan to cut the prices on their spare parts in China. Guangqi Honda says it will lower its parts prices September 1st.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TaiShang said:


> *NSK: Have fully cooperated with investigation*
> CCTV.com
> 
> The Japanese auto parts suppliers quickly responded to the anti-monopoly investigation and say they will modify their policies to conform with all laws and regulations in China.
> 
> The suppliers say they will also start training their staffs to better follow China’s anti-monopoly laws. Ball bearing maker NSK says it has fully cooperated with the NDRC’s investigation into the sale of its bearings in China and has launched an internal audit of its practices.
> 
> Meanwhile, GAC Toyota Motor and Guangqi Honda Automobile both plan to cut the prices on their spare parts in China. Guangqi Honda says it will lower its parts prices September 1st.



Good to hear this. As the old adage goes, "When in Rome, do as the Romans do..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

I've been noticing China harassing foreign companies under bogus 'crimes'. This is cronyism at work. We have that problem here in US as well but its not nearly as bad as China. China is harassing foreign companies to help their local companies, they don't want to compete fairly. The tarriffs are bad enough, but when you add this nonsense it turns into defacto monopoly for local companies because they are not bothered.



Beidou2020 said:


> That would be best news for the domestic Chinese companies as they get market share to the massive Chinese market. Foreign companies are a burden to China.
> 
> The foreign companies that leave China, the better it is for China.
> But the foreign companies are begging China to get access to the massive Chinese market.



Chinese companies may have monopoly on local market, but they are non existent on the INTERNATIONAL market. Your protectionism hinders your ability to go expand globally because you are afraid to compete. The soviet union had local monopoly too, but they still can't compete with Japanese and western companies even today. This is the fate of Chinese companies. If I was China I would embrace international companies and learn as much as i can from them. Remove all tariffs and try to compete with them fairly. South Korean companies are much better than Chinese and have massive global presence. Where are the Chinese companies???


----------



## TaiShang

libertad said:


> *Chinese companies may have monopoly on local market, but they are non existent on the INTERNATIONAL market. Your protectionism hinders your ability to go expand globally because you are afraid to compete.* The soviet union had local monopoly too, but they still can't compete with Japanese and western companies even today. This is the fate of Chinese companies. If I was China I would embrace international companies and learn as much as i can from them. Remove all tariffs and try to compete with them fairly. South Korean companies are much better than Chinese and have massive global presence. *Where are the Chinese companies*???



Hope this will ease your concerns:

*13 Chinese Companies Going Global In 2013*
Forbes

Chinese companies “going global” reached unprecedented levels in 2012, and this phenomenon is set to continue next year. *According to China’s Ministry of Commerce, the country’s non-financial overseas direct investment reached $58 billion during the first 10 months of 2012 –nearly 26% year on year growth. What may be even more interesting about the current phase of Chinese companies’ overseas expansion is not just the quantity of firms, but also their diversity in terms of their industries and geography.

Chinese foreign direct investment has long been characterized as focusing on securing raw materials in emerging markets like Africa and Latin America. But as the list of the top 13 Chinese companies going global below demonstrates, this is no longer the case. Chinese investment continues in strategic natural resources like oil and gas; however, companies in industries ranging from consumer electronics, entertainment, athletic apparel and even luxury boating are all pushing beyond the borders of the Middle Kingdom. Through expansion overseas, they aim to gain access to new distribution channels, international managers, brand recognition and technological expertise in global markets.*

While some of the names appearing on the top 13 for 2013 are well on their way to becoming househould names, a few of the others may come as a surprise…

*#1 Lenovo (Consumer Electronics)*

In September 2012, the personal computer giant finalized its purchase ofBrazil’s CCE for $147 million in cash and stock. That deal followed its 2011 acquisition of German PC-maker Medion, and a recent joint-venture withJapan’s NEC. Next year will surely see more Lenovo acquisitions.

*#2 Huawei Technologies (Telecommunications)*

Huawei made headlines in 2012 after the U.S. House Intelligence Committee ruled that the firm, along with competitor ZTE, posed a potential threat to national security. However, the ruling does not appear to be hindering Huawei’s success in other international markets, with one Forester analyst calling the firm “the United Nations of Telecommunications.” Huawei’s success is not solely limited to emerging markets in Asia, Africa and the Middle East. Overall, European markets have also been welcoming of the firm. Huawei recently announced that it would invest $2 billion in Britain and plans to invest $90 million to open a research center in Finland in 2013, not to mention the company already has over 7,000 employees in the region.

*#3 Dalian Wanda (Entertainment & Commercial Real Estate)*

Run by China’s second wealthiest person, Wang Jianlin, Dalian Wanda surprised the American entertainment industry when it purchased AMC Entertainment for $2.6 billion in September of this year. The deal marked the largest acquisition of an American firm by a Chinese company. Wang has already gone on record as stating that Dalian Wanda will acquire a British business early next year, and he is in active talks with Hollywood studios in the U.S.

*#4 SANY (Diversified Industrial)*

In late January, Sanyagreed to buy a 90 percent stake in German industrial firm Putzmeister for more than $400 million. Through this acquisition, Sany transformed seemingly overnight into a global competitor to market leaders like U.S.-based Caterpillar and Japan’s Komatsu. Later in September, the U.S. government blocked an attempt by one of Sany’s subsidiaries to build a wind farm in Oregon due to national security concerns. This is unlikely to slow down Sany’s global expansion, which already includes plants in Germany, America, Brazil and India, along with a growing presence in sub-Saharan Africa.

*#5 CNOOC (Oil & Gas)*

CNOOC first made headlines in 2005 when it attempted to buy Unocal Corporation for an astounding $18.5 billion. This deal is well known among China watchers as the classic example of U.S. government intervention to block a China-U.S. cross-border acquisition. However, CNOOC has recovered well, achieving success in international markets like Canada where it purchased OPTI Canada in 2011 for $2 billion. More recently, it made headlines with a $15 billion acquisition of Canada’s Nexen. CNOOC, along with competitors like Sinopec, will continue its push to acquire energy assets around the world in 2013.

The remainder of the _Top 13 for 2013_ are listed below along with their key highlights from 2012.

*#6 Bright Foods (Consumer Goods)*

_Key Highlights:_ Announced in May plans to purchase a 60% stake in UK’s Weetabix breakfast cereal brand for $1.9 billion.

*#7 Li Ning (Athletic Apparel)*

_Key Highlights_: Re-entered the United States with e-commerce model through Digital Li Ning. Signed high-profile endorsements including NBA star Dwayne Wade.

*#8 Haier (Home Appliances)*

_Key Highlights:_ In November 2012, Haier obtained a more than 90% share in New Zealand’s Fisher &Paykel Appliances.

*#9 Shandong Heavy (Diversified Industrial)*

_Key Highlights: _State-owned Shandong Heavy, best known for its bulldozer production, purchased a 75% stake in Italian luxury yacht-maker Ferretti for $228 million in January 2012.

#*10 ZTE (Telecommunications)*

_Key Highlights: A_nnounced that it would invest $30 million in the U.S. to demonstrate its long-term commitment to the market.

*#11 Tencent (Online Gaming)*

_Key Highlights:_ Acquired 49% stake in Singapore’s Level-Up for $27 million following its 2011 acquisition of U.S.-based Rio Games for $400 million.

*#12 Alibaba (E-Commerce)*

_Key Highlights_: Alibaba is in the business of international e-business. It is actively signing strategic agreements to make it easier for small and medium-size corporations around the world to conduct business on Alibaba.com. For example, it most recently signed a strategic agreement to make it easier for Pakistani businesses use its Alibaba.com platform.

*#13 Geely (Automotive)*

_Key Highlights_: In December 2012, Geely gained access to Volvo car technology through agreement. The company was also reportedly interested in buying a stake in Aston Martin, which it later denied.



Joel Backaler (@joelbackaler)_ is a director at Frontier Strategy Group. A fluent Mandarin-speaker and former Fulbright scholar, Backaler writes extensively on the topic of Chinese firms’ growing influence beyond the walls of the Middle Kingdom._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tonyget

libertad said:


> Chinese companies may have monopoly on local market, but they are non existent on the INTERNATIONAL market. Your protectionism hinders your ability to go expand globally because you are afraid to compete.



You mean like how US government using anti-dumping law protect local solar panel manufacturer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

tonyget said:


> You mean like how US government using anti-dumping law protect local solar panel manufacturer ?


I agree we have protectionism too. We also have protection against cheaper Chinese steel which sucks for us. Protectionism is bad and i hate when we do it as well.



TaiShang said:


> .....


 
How many of those are subsidised by the government?


----------



## xunzi

libertad said:


> How many of those are subsidised by the government?


0



BoQ77 said:


> Even China Minister of MOD would not interfere to this topic.
> So you think you are China Minister of MOD ?
> 
> Stick to the topic. That's better.
> 
> China may think that they learn enough from Western and Japan, now it's their turn.


They can leave or bring their troop over and fight us. We welcome both. We make it easy for our friend to decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan Defense Shares Beats National Benchmark as Abe Beefs Up Military: Chart *


Defense-related shares in Japan beat the national benchmark and U.S. peers since Prime Minister Shinzo Abe came to power and embarked on a policy to strengthen the military and lower barriers to arms exports.

The CHART OF THE DAY tracks defense gauges for Japanese, American and European equities and counterpart geographic benchmarks normalized from Dec. 14, 2012, just before Abe led an election victory, through Aug. 18. Goldman Sachs’s new Japan defense measure of 20 companies was the biggest gainer at 72 percent, with the Topix index next at 60 percent. In each pairing, the aerospace-military group beat the broader index, which also included the Standard & Poor’s 500 and FTSE Eurotop 100.

“Since we expect the defense theme to become a long-term secular theme in the Japanese market, we see scope for improved relative performance ahead for related stocks,” Goldman Sachs analysts led by Chief Japan Equity Strategist Kathy Matsui said last week in a research note to unveil the gauge. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd., Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd. and Toshiba Corp. are among the component stocks.

Boosting Japan’s military capabilities has been one of the focuses of the Abe government, amid a territorial dispute with an increasingly assertive China. In 2013 Abe increased the defense budget for the first time in 11 years, and this year relaxed an effective ban on defense exports. Even with the changes, defense spending will account for less than 1 percent of gross domestic product, compared with 4 percent in the U.S. and 1.3 percent in China, according to estimates by Japan’s Ministry of Defense.




Photographer: Yuriko Nakao/Bloomb
National Defense Academy of Japan (NDA) cadets dismantle and reassemble rifles during a... Read More

That change “should provide Japanese firms with the opportunity to jointly develop defense technologies and manufacture equipment, as well as boost defense-related exports over time,” the Goldman analysts wrote. Abe’s cabinet also passed a resolution reinterpreting the constitution to allow Japan to defend other countries.

“The challenge for investors is implementation since individual company defense exposures are relatively small” compared with U.S. and European counterparts, Goldman said in the report. About 13.5 percent of Mitsubishi Heavy’s revenue in the first half of calendar 2014 was categorized as defense/space products and services, data compiled by Bloomberg show.



Japan Defense Shares Beats National Benchmark as Abe Beefs Up Military: Chart - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Equities investment boom spurs demand for bankers in Japan*


TOKYO —

Financial institutions located in Japan continue to aggressively seek bilingual, junior to mid-level banking professionals, says recruiting company Hays in Japan.

According to the recruiter, jobs have been created for junior equity analysts, banking operations staff, internal controls specialists, regulatory reporting professionals and research analysts.

“We are seeing demand for these professionals across every domain in financial services,” says Jonathan Sampson, Regional Director of Hays in Japan. “Japanese equities posted a 57% gain in 2013 and there is potential for further share price increases as the policies of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe aim to boost economic growth.

“The demand is so high that it is not uncommon to see firms consider middle or back office professionals to be trained and hired into front office roles. In general, the trend has been to allow for a lot more flexibility as it is an extremely candidate short market.”

Equity professionals have been in increasing demand due to the more active stock market in Japan and the GPIF’s (Government Pension Investment Fund) recent announcement that it will adjust its asset allocation to increase the amount of money invested in both Japanese and foreign equities. This is significant as it is the world’s largest pool of retirement savings.

“Many asset management firms see the value in investing in equities and are trying to add junior talent who can grow into sophisticated fund managers in the future,” says Sampson. “We have seen an increase in roles within settlements for both foreign and Japanese equities. Furthermore, due to a pick up in mergers and renewals project work, the data management and client on-boarding function has seen a sharp increase in activity, creating demand for staff.”

According to Hays, internal controls continues to be the main area of focus within financial services this year. There is strong demand for equity focused professionals in compliance as well as a continued demand for junior candidates in audit.

“For the next couple of months we predict higher activity within hedge fund and asset management internal controls, specifically for compliance officers who have experience obtaining business licenses from the FSA,” says Sampson.

Banks are also looking for junior bilingual candidates to support their various equity/fixed income/coverage research teams. “These research analysts need strong quantitative and qualitative skills, sound economic understanding, an ability to create and read financial statements and models, and strong communication skills,” says Sampson. “These skills are needed in order to support senior analysts and relay vital information on stocks and market trends to traders and fund managers.”


Equities investment boom spurs demand for bankers in Japan ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

libertad said:


> How many of those are subsidised by the government?



I wish all of them. But none of them.

Read on:

*Why Should Taxpayers Give Big Banks $83 Billion a Year?*




> The top five banks -- JPMorgan, Bank of America Corp., Citigroup Inc., Wells Fargo & Co. and Goldman Sachs Group Inc. - - account for $64 billion of the total subsidy, an amount roughly equal to their typical annual profits (see tables for data on individual banks). In other words, the banks occupying the commanding heights of the U.S. financial industry -- with almost $9 trillion in assets, more than half the size of the U.S. economy -- would just about break even in the absence of corporate welfare. In large part, the profits they report are essentially transfers from taxpayers to their shareholders.


*China finds that U.S. automakers received unfair subsidies*
Auto News




> That sounds like great news for automakers and the blue-collar workforces who build those vehicles, but China's Commerce Ministry says that some of the American vehicles benefited from unfair subsidies. The ministry issued a statement that U.S. automakers that produce sedans and utility vehicles of 2.5 liters and larger "engaged in dumping and were given subsidies." The term "dumping" details an instance where an automaker will "dump" overflow capacity into another country, which in turns hurts that country's local auto industry. China also alleges that the vehicles in question were given subsidies by by the federal government and the state of Michigan. General Motors, Chrysler and U.S.-built BMW and Mercedes-Benz models were among those cited in the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

JAPAN and Australia might soon join a clutch of countries that co-operate with India in the civil nuclear sector. “Japan is the leading producer of turbine required for 1,000 Mw capacity. The proposed civil nuclear deal will be mutually helpful to both India and Japan. While Japan can tap huge business potential in India's nuclear sector, India will be able to get India will certainly benefit to get the equipment which is not available generally,” a Department of Atomic Energy (DAE) official told Business Standard.

On India’s civil nuclear deal with Australia, the official said the latter with its huge uranium reserves will be able to meet India’s future supplies. Australia holds a third of the world’s recoverable uranium resources and it exports nearly 7,000 tonnes a year. Since 2005 onwards, India has entered into civil nuclear agreements with the US, Mangolia, Australia, Namibia, Argentina, the UK, Canada, Kazakhstan and South Korea. The DAE official said India will also get uranium supply from Canada, France, Russia, Mangolia, Namibia and Kazakhstan. During 2011-12 and 2013-14, India imported 2,100 tonnes of uranium. Canada, one of the largest producers of pressurised heavy water reactors, can export those reactors to India. South Korea, which manufactures 1,000 MW reactors, can supply them to India in its ongoing capacity programme.

At present, reactors with a total capacity of 3,300 MW are under various stages of development. In addition to this, start of work on 19 new nuclear power reactors with a total capacity of 17,400 MW is planned in the XII Five Year Plan.

These reactors are expected to be completed progressively in the XIII Plan/ XIV Five Year Plan. More reactors are also planned in future, based on indigenous technologies as well as with foreign technical cooperation.

The civil nuclear deals with Japan and Australia are being proposed when DAE and Nuclear Power Corporation have held discussions with the public sector insurance companies to provide insurance cover under the Liability Law.

This was done after some international as well as domestic suppliers have expressed concern regarding non-availability of cover for their risks. According to the official, the civil nuclear deals are quite crucial as it leads to exchange of operational expertise and documents and capacity building in knowledge exchange.

''More importantly, these agreements make India an active part of the international community and increases training opportunities,'' he said.


Civil nuclear deal: India expects turbine from Japan, uranium from Australia | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Europa

Japan, India eye launch of security dialogue involving foreign, defense chiefs | The Japan Times

@Nihonjin1051 

note the last three paras


----------



## Indien

great news. japan's contribution towards the devlopment of india has been immense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Slaps 12 Japanese Auto-Parts Makers with Record $200m Fine for Price Fixing*


By Jerin Mathew | IB Times – Wed, Aug 20, 2014



> China has slapped 12 Japanese auto-parts makers with a record fine after they were found to have engaged in price fixing, as the country becomes stricter with its antitrust laws.
> 
> China's National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said it levied a record 1.24bn yuan ($200m, €150m, £120m) fine on eight Japanese auto-parts makers and four bearings manufacturers for their collusive behaviour. The amount is almost double the 670m yuan fine imposed on six baby food makers in 2013.



China Slaps 12 Japanese Auto-Parts Makers with Record $200m Fine for Price Fixing - Yahoo News UK


----------



## EastSea

Japanese manufactures can move production to Philippine or Indonesia.


----------



## TaiShang

EastSea said:


> Japanese manufactures can move production to Philippine or Indonesia.



No. They obey the ruling and business continues as usual.



> *Toyota slices China Lexus part costs amid anti-trust worries, Reuters says*
> 
> Toyota said that it plans to reduce the car part costs of its Lexus brand in China in response to a similar motion by its German competitors following increased regulatory examination regarding anti-trust concerns, according to Reuters, citing a statement on the Lexus website in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

TaiShang said:


> No. They obey the ruling and business continues as usual.



OK, it mean China market is benefited.


----------



## TaiShang

EastSea said:


> OK, it mean China market is benefited.



Sure. All China demands from those companies is stop selling cars and spare parts at lavish prices in Chinese market. 

Just because China is getting richer does not mean it is going to be robbed by some smart souls -- domestic and foreign. 

All of these automakers are joint ventures, hence, the rulings cut both ways; domestic and foreign investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

libertad said:


> I've been noticing China harassing foreign companies under bogus 'crimes'. This is cronyism at work. We have that problem here in US as well but its not nearly as bad as China. China is harassing foreign companies to help their local companies, they don't want to compete fairly. The tarriffs are bad enough, but when you add this nonsense it turns into defacto monopoly for local companies because they are not bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese companies may have monopoly on local market, but they are non existent on the INTERNATIONAL market. Your protectionism hinders your ability to go expand globally because you are afraid to compete. The soviet union had local monopoly too, but they still can't compete with Japanese and western companies even today. This is the fate of Chinese companies. If I was China I would embrace international companies and learn as much as i can from them. Remove all tariffs and try to compete with them fairly. South Korean companies are much better than Chinese and have massive global presence. Where are the Chinese companies???



Chinese companies are starting to go global. Huawei, Alibaba, Lenovo, Tencent, Haier, etc are expanding globally.
China already learnt everything from foreign companies during the past 35 years. Now China has its own companies.

Foreign companies has used their position to charge outrageous prices on their goods and services and now the hammer is being brought down on them. This was long overdue.

It is foreign companies that are competing unfairly in the Chinese market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Some car enthusiasts in Germany have made a calculation how much it would cost to rebuild the exact same car (German brand) by buying original spare parts and came out with 10x. They made the same calculation for China and came out with 12x, which means that the Chinese consumers have been ripped off handsomely for many years.



Edit: typo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tonyget

libertad said:


> I agree we have protectionism too. We also have protection against cheaper Chinese steel which sucks for us. Protectionism is bad and i hate when we do it as well.




I don't think China is protecting local company.

Think about it, the whole point of high tariff is to give local manufacturer price advantage. Now the government is accusing foreign company over-charge consumers and order them to lower the price, sounds contrary to high tariff right ?

Chinese government is targeting those business where there are no local competitors, in this way price drop won't hurt Chinese compaines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

Götterdämmerung said:


> Some car enthusiasts in Germany have made a calculation how much it would cost to rebuild the exact same car (German brand) by buying original spare parts and came put with 10x. They made the same calculation for China and came put with 12x, which means that the Chinese consumers have been ripped off handsomely for many years.



I've heard Levi jeans that were made-in-China and sold in the US market were around $25. But the same made-in-China levi jeans sold in the Chinese market were $100+.

Identical jeans, both made-in-China, 4 times more expensive in China than the US.

Remember that US price includes things like tariffs, shipping cost, etc.

Foreign firms have been looting China. This is not discrimination, this is straight up looting.

My question is why did the Chinese government take this long to bring some fairness to the Chinese consumer? Why did it take until the arrival of Xi Jinping?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Beidou2020 said:


> I've heard Levi jeans that were made-in-China and sold in the US market were around $25. But the same made-in-China levi jeans sold in the Chinese market were $100+.
> 
> Identical jeans, both made-in-China, 4 times more expensive in China than the US.
> 
> Remember that US price includes things like tariffs, shipping cost, etc.
> 
> Foreign firms have been looting China. This is not discrimination, this is straight up looting.
> 
> My question is why did the Chinese government take this long to bring some fairness to the Chinese consumer? Why did it take until the arrival of Xi Jinping?



I don't understand people in China buying branded jeans at all! You can get a pair of bespoke jeans for 150 yuan and you can choose the colour, fabric, design, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tonyget

Götterdämmerung said:


> I don't understand people in China buying branded jeans at all! You can get a pair of bespoke jeans for 150 yuan and you can choose the colour, fabric, design, etc.




This is the "face" thing, which has always been a core part of Chinese society. Why do you think girls buy fake gucci bag.

A German guy told me that he has seen more luxury cars in GuangZhou than that of entire Germany


----------



## mike2000

libertad said:


> I've been noticing China harassing foreign companies under bogus 'crimes'. This is cronyism at work. We have that problem here in US as well but its not nearly as bad as China. China is harassing foreign companies to help their local companies, they don't want to compete fairly. The tarriffs are bad enough, but when you add this nonsense it turns into defacto monopoly for local companies because they are not bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese companies may have monopoly on local market, but they are non existent on the INTERNATIONAL market. Your protectionism hinders your ability to go expand globally because you are afraid to compete. The soviet union had local monopoly too, but they still can't compete with Japanese and western companies even today. This is the fate of Chinese companies. If I was China I would embrace international companies and learn as much as i can from them. Remove all tariffs and try to compete with them fairly. South Korean companies are much better than Chinese and have massive global presence. Where are the Chinese companies???



bro to be honest, I would say China has even be too accomodating/Restraint in enforcing laws we have had in the west for decades. As i said earlier, if this happned in america, then the fine will have been in the billions of dollars not mere millions, and i read that it wasnt until 2008 that China even introduced such laws, this itself is surprising, giving the fact that almost every developed/big economy/power has had such laws decades ago. So to be honest(which i like to be when on a discussion forum) i dont think its really China trying to kick out foreign companies per say. Many countries have such laws, even the companies involved in this case confessed/accepted their guilt and cooperated with authorities to solve the case. So i think you should chill down abit. we dont laways have to bash the chinese everytime.

As for monopoly on local market as you said, well its true that maybe the government might want to favour local companies(every country in the world tries to do that if they can, even in U.,K the government will like our local companies to dominate the local market). The issue/problem here is that, China is not the Soviet Union, nor is it Japan or South Korea. Its a huge market already(and its not even half of its true potential yet). So if a local company can dominate the markey there, then believe me that company can easilly be by far the largest in the world, this in itself has repercussions, both financially and in scale, which can help the company invest more and more in Research and Investment and move overseas to better complete abroad. So in this case, China still has the upper hand. I wont advice Japanese companies to get out of the country(which i know they wont by the way, since they still make alot of money/business there), since getting out will only allow more south Korean, western and local chinese companies to fill the void. Unfortuntely, im afraid to say that Japan needs China way way more than China needs Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Too soft. US would have fined them in the billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Siegel+Gale, Japanese Branding Firm Gramco Announce Strategic Partnership*


Global strategic branding firm Siegel+Gale and Gramco Company, the largest branding firm in Japan, Tuesday announced a strategic partnership that builds upon both firms' commitment to their domestic and global clients as well as their shared interests in China.
Siegel+Gale is part of the DAS Group of Companies, a division of Omnicom Group Inc. ( OMC ).

Gramco's reputation in Japan is built on more than 27 years of experience. This, combined with its methodological and creative approach to brand experience, adds to Siegel+Gale's focused development in the Asia Pacific region, the companies said.

Similarly, with over 45 years of experience in building world-class brands, Siegel+Gale's expertise in creating solutions rooted in elegant simplicity will bolster Gramco's strategic vision.

A Gramco executive will be based in Siegel+Gale's headquarters in New York City.

Both firms have pledged on-the-ground collaboration in China to cultivate opportunities between the two firms as part of the alliance.

Siegel+Gale and Gramco will continue to operate independently, partnering when there are appropriate opportunities.


Read more: Siegel+Gale, Japanese Branding Firm Gramco Announce Strategic Partnership - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan stocks lure investors away from Europe*


LONDON (Jiji Press)—Global investors are increasing their Japanese stockholdings and reducing their European portfolios, according to a survey released Tuesday in London.
The Bank of America Merrill Lynch Fund Manager Survey showed a net 30 percent of investors as being overweight in Japanese stocks in August, the highest reading in seven months.

“We had a summer of growth confidence in Japan, especially from local investors. Global investors are increasing their Japan allocations,” said BofA European investment strategist Manish Kabra.

Japan and emerging markets have been beneficiaries as investors look to reposition themselves away from the European stock markets, the survey showed.

“Japan has probably gained on the back of the European slowdown. Europe has been the soft place where people could easily book profits and move on toward Japanese and emerging market stocks,” Kabra said.

A net 13 percent of fund managers say they are overweight in European equities, a fall of 22 percentage points from July. The 12-month profit outlook in Europe fell dramatically with a net 30 percent of investors believing growth prospects have deteriorated.

There was a strong swing toward global emerging market equities with a net 17 percent of investors being overweight in the region, up from 12 percent in July.

The increasingly volatile geopolitical landscape and concerns about possible interest rate hikes in the United States has led to scaling back investor risk. Equity allocation fell dramatically from 61 percent overweight in July to 44 percent this month. Cash currently makes up an average of 5.1 percent of investor portfolios, up from 4.5 percent in July.

A total of 224 investors controlling about $675 billion of assets took part in the survey.

Japan stocks lure investors away from Europe - The Japan News


----------



## Aepsilons

Taipei, Aug. 22 (CNA) Taiwan will study the possibility of launching cross-border stock trading with Japan in a bid to boost internationalization of the local bourse, Taiwan's top financial regulator said Friday.

Financial Supervisory Commission (FSC) Chairman Tseng Ming-chung said he will instruct the Taiwan Stock Exchange (TWSE) and the GreTai Securities Market (GTSM), which operates the local over-the-counter market, to assess the feasibility of such cooperation with Japan.

Tseng said the FSC will push for dual listings of Taiwanese and Japanese companies on the stock exchanges of both countries, and the TWSE and GTSM will try to help achieve this goal as soon as possible.

One of the most important issues in the local financial sector is how to strengthen internationalization of Taiwan's equity market, Tseng said.

In addition to pushing the cross-border trading initiative, Taiwan and Japan are expected to jointly develop new products to boost trading interest, he said at a seminar on cooperation between Taiwan and Japan in the area of capital markets.

The seminar, organized by the TWSE, heard a keynote address by Atsushi Saito, CEO of Japan Exchange Group Inc., on the development of Japan's equity market.

Japan Exchange Group was established in January 2013 after a merger between Tokyo Stock Exchange Group and Osaka Securities Exchange Co.

The TWSE said that through the seminar, Taiwan and Japan seek to forge closer business ties between their financial markets in a bid to help local enterprises obtain alternative funding sources for future development.

In addition, the TWSE said, cooperation with Japan Exchange Group is expected to help diversify the local exchange's product portfolio, which will encourage the public to move their funds from bank deposits into the equity markets.


Taiwan mulling cross-border stock trading with Japan | Economics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS


----------



## Viet

AUG 22, 2014





(map from 2010)

Oil distributors Idemitsu Kosan Co., JX Holdings Inc. and Inpex Corp. said Thursday they have discovered gas and crude oil condensate in exploration mining blocks 300 km southeast of Ho Chi Minh City, in southern Vietnam.

The three companies found similar accumulations in the blocks last year. They plan to carry out a detailed reservoir evaluation.

Idemitsu Oil & Gas Co., a unit of Idemitsu Kosan, and JX Nippon Oil & Gas Exploration Corp., a unit of JX Holdings, have a 35 percent stake each in the blocks, while Teikoku Oil Co., a unit of Inpex, holds the remaining 30 percent.

In October 2004, the three entered into a production sharing contract with state-run Vietnam Oil and Gas Group, also known as Petrovietnam, and were awarded an investment license by the Vietnamese government.

Japanese firms discover gas, oil condensate off southern Vietnam | The Japan Times


_WOW...hopefully that is worth billions of dollar gold treasury 
@Nihonjin1051 _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Thanks. We will take over from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

BuddhaPalm said:


> Thanks. We will take over from here.


no, you can buy our oil and gas at market price. no longer with friendship discount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Indonesia revokes beef import ban on Japan to diversify supply*


JAKARTA: Indonesia has revoked a four-year ban on beef and cattle imports from Japan, in a move to reduce dependence on Australian shipments and diversify its supply sources, an official in the Southeast Asian nation's agriculture ministry said on Friday.

The move follows the announcement this week of talks that will allow the resumption of Indonesian poultry exports to Japan, and after the Japanese foreign minister visited Jakarta last week. Indonesia banned Japanese beef imports in early 2010 following concerns over foot and mouth disease.

Southeast Asia's biggest economy has loosened its rules on beef and cattle shipments after a beef shortage and corruption scandal last year, and has been looking at alternative importers after a diplomatic spat with its main supplier Australia.

Indonesia revokes beef import ban on Japan to diversify supply - The Times of India


----------



## kalu_miah

Move to Woo Investors | Japan to get exclusive zone

_Move to Woo Investors_
*Japan to get exclusive zone*
_Staff Correspondent_

With Japanese investors going for new investment destinations, Bangladesh has decided to set up an economic zone exclusively for the entrepreneurs of the world's third largest economic power.

“We have a plan to set up eight new economic zones across the country. We may allow the zone at Mirsarai in Chittagong for Japanese investors,” said Commerce Minister Tofail Ahmed yesterday.

“The decision to allow a separate economic zone for the Japanese investors has already been made,” Tofail told reporters after a meeting with Norihiko Inshiguro, vice-minister of economy, trade and industry of Japan, at the Secretariat.

“We may finalise the allocation of the economic zone during the visit of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe next month,” he said, adding that the government had acquired 8,000 acres of land in Mirsarai.

The Japanese investors have been moving their investment from China to other countries since 2008, when Japan adopted the “China Plus One” policy to reduce overdependence on Beijing.

Since then, countries such as Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Bangladesh have turned into lucrative destinations for Japanese investment.

Tofail said, “During the meeting, we also discussed the country's largest ever power plant project in Matarbari.”

Japan has given Bangladesh $1.18 billion in loans for the Matarbari coal-fired power plant and four other projects as the Asian economic giant seeks to deepen its ties with Bangladesh.

Of the amount, $406 million will be spent only on building the power plant, part of a $4.4 billion project on Matarbari Island in Cox's Bazar.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency will lend Bangladesh over $3 billion in phases for the mega project.

“We also have a plan to offer a separate economic zone for Chinese investors as they are coming to Bangladesh,” the minister said.

He said Bangladesh had been enjoying zero duty benefit in Japanese market. As a result, Bangladesh has been grabbing a substantial share of the $35 billion annual Japanese apparel market.

During her visit to Japan in May this year, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina offered 40 industrial plots in export processing zones to Japanese entrepreneurs.

Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (Bepza) will reserve industrial plots at the Ishwardi, Mongla and Uttara EPZs for the Japanese investors.

Bepza will also allocate factory buildings for the Japanese investors in the Adamjee and Comilla EPZs, where there are no vacant plots now, according to a Bepza statement.

Investment proposals from Japan worth $1.2 billion are pending with the Board of Investment in Bangladesh for a long time, according to an official of Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO).

Many Japanese investors of automobiles, garments and fabrics, electronics and fast moving consumer goods sectors have been showing interest in Bangladesh, the official said.

At least 181 Japanese companies have operations in Bangladesh, the official said in May.

In fiscal year 2012-13, Bangladesh exported goods worth $750.27 million to Japan, compared to $600.52 million the previous year, data from the Export Promotion Bureau says.

In 2012-13, Bangladesh imported goods worth $1.19 billion from Japan, compared to $1.45 billion the previous year, according to Bangladesh Bank.

There are 35 Japanese enterprises with an investment of $291.05 million in the EPZs alone. Twenty-five of them are operational and 10 are being set up, a Bepza statement said.

A total of 11,203 Bangladeshis, 78 Japanese and 55 from other countries are working in these enterprises.

*ECONOMIC DIALOGUE*

The first Bangladesh-Japan Public-Private Economic Dialogue was held in the city yesterday giving emphasis on more engagements between the two countries based on mutual trust, respect, interests and equitable sharing of benefits, reports BSS.

The Bangladesh government convened the dialogue. Both sides at the dialogue reflected on deepening economic and commercial cooperation and overall economic scenario prevailing in the respective countries, an official release said.

Both sides exchanged views on wide-ranging areas of mutual economic interest, including current investment climate, development of infrastructure and industrial base, and development of special economic zones.

Japan will convene the second round of the dialogue next year.

The Bangladesh delegation was led by Abul Kalam Azad, senior secretary at the Prime Minister's Office.

*Published: *_12:02 am Friday, August 22, 2014_
*Last modified: *_9:39 pm Friday, August 22, 2014_
*TAGS: *_Japan Japanese investors exclusive zone economic zone_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

kalu_miah said:


> Move to Woo Investors | Japan to get exclusive zone
> 
> _Move to Woo Investors_
> *Japan to get exclusive zone*
> _Staff Correspondent_
> 
> With Japanese investors going for new investment destinations, Bangladesh has decided to set up an economic zone exclusively for the entrepreneurs of the world's third largest economic power.
> 
> “We have a plan to set up eight new economic zones across the country. We may allow the zone at Mirsarai in Chittagong for Japanese investors,” said Commerce Minister Tofail Ahmed yesterday.
> 
> “The decision to allow a separate economic zone for the Japanese investors has already been made,” Tofail told reporters after a meeting with Norihiko Inshiguro, vice-minister of economy, trade and industry of Japan, at the Secretariat.
> 
> “We may finalise the allocation of the economic zone during the visit of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe next month,” he said, adding that the government had acquired 8,000 acres of land in Mirsarai.
> 
> The Japanese investors have been moving their investment from China to other countries since 2008, when Japan adopted the “China Plus One” policy to reduce overdependence on Beijing.
> 
> Since then, countries such as Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Bangladesh have turned into lucrative destinations for Japanese investment.
> 
> Tofail said, “During the meeting, we also discussed the country's largest ever power plant project in Matarbari.”
> 
> Japan has given Bangladesh $1.18 billion in loans for the Matarbari coal-fired power plant and four other projects as the Asian economic giant seeks to deepen its ties with Bangladesh.
> 
> Of the amount, $406 million will be spent only on building the power plant, part of a $4.4 billion project on Matarbari Island in Cox's Bazar.
> 
> The Japan International Cooperation Agency will lend Bangladesh over $3 billion in phases for the mega project.
> 
> “We also have a plan to offer a separate economic zone for Chinese investors as they are coming to Bangladesh,” the minister said.
> 
> He said Bangladesh had been enjoying zero duty benefit in Japanese market. As a result, Bangladesh has been grabbing a substantial share of the $35 billion annual Japanese apparel market.
> 
> During her visit to Japan in May this year, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina offered 40 industrial plots in export processing zones to Japanese entrepreneurs.
> 
> Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (Bepza) will reserve industrial plots at the Ishwardi, Mongla and Uttara EPZs for the Japanese investors.
> 
> Bepza will also allocate factory buildings for the Japanese investors in the Adamjee and Comilla EPZs, where there are no vacant plots now, according to a Bepza statement.
> 
> Investment proposals from Japan worth $1.2 billion are pending with the Board of Investment in Bangladesh for a long time, according to an official of Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO).
> 
> Many Japanese investors of automobiles, garments and fabrics, electronics and fast moving consumer goods sectors have been showing interest in Bangladesh, the official said.
> 
> At least 181 Japanese companies have operations in Bangladesh, the official said in May.
> 
> In fiscal year 2012-13, Bangladesh exported goods worth $750.27 million to Japan, compared to $600.52 million the previous year, data from the Export Promotion Bureau says.
> 
> In 2012-13, Bangladesh imported goods worth $1.19 billion from Japan, compared to $1.45 billion the previous year, according to Bangladesh Bank.
> 
> There are 35 Japanese enterprises with an investment of $291.05 million in the EPZs alone. Twenty-five of them are operational and 10 are being set up, a Bepza statement said.
> 
> A total of 11,203 Bangladeshis, 78 Japanese and 55 from other countries are working in these enterprises.
> 
> *ECONOMIC DIALOGUE*
> 
> The first Bangladesh-Japan Public-Private Economic Dialogue was held in the city yesterday giving emphasis on more engagements between the two countries based on mutual trust, respect, interests and equitable sharing of benefits, reports BSS.
> 
> The Bangladesh government convened the dialogue. Both sides at the dialogue reflected on deepening economic and commercial cooperation and overall economic scenario prevailing in the respective countries, an official release said.
> 
> Both sides exchanged views on wide-ranging areas of mutual economic interest, including current investment climate, development of infrastructure and industrial base, and development of special economic zones.
> 
> Japan will convene the second round of the dialogue next year.
> 
> The Bangladesh delegation was led by Abul Kalam Azad, senior secretary at the Prime Minister's Office.
> 
> *Published: *_12:02 am Friday, August 22, 2014_
> *Last modified: *_9:39 pm Friday, August 22, 2014_
> *TAGS: *_Japan Japanese investors exclusive zone economic zone_



Excellent news. Thanks for the updated @kalu_miah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries reports strong Q1 growth*

Japan's biggest defence manufacturer, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI), has registered strong growth in the first quarter of 2014, despite a drop in orders for military equipment.

The group said on 31 July that sales during the quarter, which ended 30 June, reached JPY859.7 billion (USD8.3 billion), a 15% increase against the corresponding period in 2013. Net income jumped 65% to JPY22.5 billion.

The strong growth was largely attributable to its Machinery, Equipment & Infrastructure division, which posted a 46% increase in sales to JPY349 billion. MHI's Integrated Defense & Space Systems business unit posted sales of JPY82.3 billion, a year-on-year increase of 1%.

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries reports strong Q1 growth - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Aepsilons

*To Draw in New Crowds, an Industry Bets on Itself*






NAGOYA, Japan — Part pinball and part roulette, with the lure of quick cash winnings and little silver balls ricocheting off pins and bumpers, the Japanese game of pachinko once seemed a permanent feature of the nation’s postwar landscape, its arcade-style sounds and lights providing a blinking, cacophonous backdrop to life in Japan during the boom years.

In recent years, though, one pachinko hall after another has shut its doors as legions of loyal fans aged and passed away, the industry was tainted by mob ties and — perhaps the biggest turnoff for Japanese youth — the game acquired the musty scent of an artifact of their parents’ generation.

Now, like Japan itself, pachinko is attempting a comeback.

With new halls that are bigger, cleaner, more luxurious and friendlier than ever, the pachinko industry is trying to reinvent itself by appealing to new customers, mainly younger Japanese who grew up playing video and computer games, and by cleaning up its image, much as casino operators made Las Vegas more family friendly by driving out the mob.

Photo





Pachinko players at Zent Nagoya Kita, in Nagoya, Japan, last month. Credit Ko Sasaki for The New York Times
The most ambitious of these new stores opened in April here in the central industrial city of Nagoya: the $100 million Zent Nagoya Kita, billed as the biggest pachinko parlor in Japan with more than 1,200 machines.

On a recent weekday afternoon, a deafening roar filled the cavernous parlor as mostly middle-aged and older men sat smoking cigarettes and shooting the little silver balls, machine gun-style, through thickets of metal pins in what looked like vertical pinball machines without flippers. They used dials to adjust the balls’ trajectories and drop them into strategically positioned holes; the more balls go in, the bigger the prize.

Pachinko machines were originally simple mechanical affairs, but now they are fitted with flashy, sometimes outlandish electronics to appeal to the digital-gaming generation. Those in Zent Nagoya Kita have liquid-crystal displays that show images from Hollywood movies, animated chorus lines of dancing sea turtles and smiling whales or clips of one of Japan’s teenage starlets disrobing into a bikini.

A staff of deeply bowing young women dressed like flight attendants work the floor, greeting patrons and handing out prizes. Another feature less visible to visitors: cameras at every entrance that use face-recognition software to spot known gangsters, who are then asked to leave.

“The only way for pachinko to survive is to step out of the shadows and become a respectable member of society,” said Tetsuya Makino, a former pachinko hall worker who is now director of the Pachinko Museum in suburban Tokyo.

But to appeal to Japan’s shrinking population of young people, many say the industry must do more to shed its reputation as a haven for yakuza gangsters and North Korean sympathizers, and modernize the game itself to attract tech-savvy youth who prefer online alternatives. And they say pachinko must do this quickly, before the arrival of casino and resort-operating companies that may soon enter Japan if full-fledged gambling is legalized.

Continue reading the main story Continue reading the main story
Continue reading the main story
But just as Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has vowed to restore growth in Japan, there are many who see hope for a revival of pachinko, which first took off after Japan’s defeat in World War II using ball bearings from destroyed armament plants. The game offered a rare source of entertainment for a prostrated nation, and then during the heady decades of postwar economic rebirth, it flourished as a socially tolerated form of gambling for Japan’s hard-toiling office and factory workers.

Photo





A worker, center, monitored pachinko players at Zent Nagoya Kita. Credit Ko Sasaki for The New York Times
Still, according to Mr. Makino and others, pachinko has long been seen as operating on the social margins because most of the original hall operators were Koreans who had immigrated after Japan colonized their homeland in the early 20th century. With most doors shut by discrimination, pachinko provided one of the few avenues for economic advancement for the ethnic minority. Even today, about three-quarters of pachinko hall owners are ethnic Koreans.

The game also acquired an outlaw image from the yakuza, Japan’s large organized crime syndicates, which were drawn to the industry by a legal subterfuge that permitted pachinko to thrive despite laws prohibiting gambling. The police turned a blind eye as patrons received prizes like cigarette cartons or tiny pieces of gold, which they could take to a small window in a nearby building and exchange for money. Pachinko hall owners were legally barred from operating the cash windows, which often fell under the control of organized crime.

The game’s image also suffered because some of the hall owners sent their earnings back to families in what is now North Korea, turning pachinko into a source of hard currency for that isolated nation. During pachinko’s peak in the 1990s, hundreds of millions of dollars may have flowed into North Korea every year, though the industry says recent economic sanctions have largely cut off that financing.

Despite the image problems, pachinko remains a huge business, with $180 billion in sales last year. Japan’s 12,000 pachinko halls are ubiquitous, found in front of most train stations and even in the most remote rural villages, where the glow of their lights can be seen for miles at night. But the industry is also clearly in crisis. From a peak of 30 million in the early 1990s, the number of people who report having played pachinko at least once during the preceding year fell to barely more than 10 million last year, according to the Japan Productivity Center, a market research company based in Tokyo.

To combat the decline, Yoshio Tsuzuki, the president of Zent Company, which owns Zent Nagoya Kita, borrowed an idea from Mr. Abe’s growth policies by saying the industry must do more to appeal to women, which Mr. Tsuzuki called the largest untapped pool of potential new customers.

To lure more women, the parlor features a smoke-free, women-only lounge, and luxurious bathrooms with tall mirrors, designer wallpaper and chandeliers. Besides the game hall, there is a miniature shopping mall, with a convenience store, ramen noodle restaurant, coffee shop, laundromat, flower shop, children’s day care center, wine cellar and even a small art gallery.

“We are hoping that people who have never done pachinko before might come here to do their laundry, use the day care for their children, eat a bowl of ramen, admire a painting — and maybe also stay to give pachinko a try,” said Mr. Tsuzuki, 40, whose father founded Zent Company.

He said about a fifth of the store’s patrons were women, about twice the industry average. However, on a recent night, only a few young women could be seen. One of them, Rina Motoi, 26, who had come with a friend after getting off her job at a bank, said that while she felt comfortable in this store, pachinko as a whole still seemed shady.

“Pachinko still has the same bad, old image as horse racing,” Ms. Motoi said. “Most my friends would rather play on the net at home.”




http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/07/w...he-pachinko-industry-bets-on-itself.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *To Draw in New Crowds, an Industry Bets on Itself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAGOYA, Japan — Part pinball and part roulette, with the lure of quick cash winnings and little silver balls ricocheting off pins and bumpers, the Japanese game of pachinko once seemed a permanent feature of the nation’s postwar landscape, its arcade-style sounds and lights providing a blinking, cacophonous backdrop to life in Japan during the boom years.
> 
> In recent years, though, one pachinko hall after another has shut its doors as legions of loyal fans aged and passed away, the industry was tainted by mob ties and — perhaps the biggest turnoff for Japanese youth — the game acquired the musty scent of an artifact of their parents’ generation.
> 
> Now, like Japan itself, pachinko is attempting a comeback.
> 
> With new halls that are bigger, cleaner, more luxurious and friendlier than ever, the pachinko industry is trying to reinvent itself by appealing to new customers, mainly younger Japanese who grew up playing video and computer games, and by cleaning up its image, much as casino operators made Las Vegas more family friendly by driving out the mob.
> 
> Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachinko players at Zent Nagoya Kita, in Nagoya, Japan, last month. Credit Ko Sasaki for The New York Times
> The most ambitious of these new stores opened in April here in the central industrial city of Nagoya: the $100 million Zent Nagoya Kita, billed as the biggest pachinko parlor in Japan with more than 1,200 machines.
> 
> On a recent weekday afternoon, a deafening roar filled the cavernous parlor as mostly middle-aged and older men sat smoking cigarettes and shooting the little silver balls, machine gun-style, through thickets of metal pins in what looked like vertical pinball machines without flippers. They used dials to adjust the balls’ trajectories and drop them into strategically positioned holes; the more balls go in, the bigger the prize.
> 
> Pachinko machines were originally simple mechanical affairs, but now they are fitted with flashy, sometimes outlandish electronics to appeal to the digital-gaming generation. Those in Zent Nagoya Kita have liquid-crystal displays that show images from Hollywood movies, animated chorus lines of dancing sea turtles and smiling whales or clips of one of Japan’s teenage starlets disrobing into a bikini.
> 
> A staff of deeply bowing young women dressed like flight attendants work the floor, greeting patrons and handing out prizes. Another feature less visible to visitors: cameras at every entrance that use face-recognition software to spot known gangsters, who are then asked to leave.
> 
> “The only way for pachinko to survive is to step out of the shadows and become a respectable member of society,” said Tetsuya Makino, a former pachinko hall worker who is now director of the Pachinko Museum in suburban Tokyo.
> 
> But to appeal to Japan’s shrinking population of young people, many say the industry must do more to shed its reputation as a haven for yakuza gangsters and North Korean sympathizers, and modernize the game itself to attract tech-savvy youth who prefer online alternatives. And they say pachinko must do this quickly, before the arrival of casino and resort-operating companies that may soon enter Japan if full-fledged gambling is legalized.
> 
> Continue reading the main story Continue reading the main story
> Continue reading the main story
> But just as Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has vowed to restore growth in Japan, there are many who see hope for a revival of pachinko, which first took off after Japan’s defeat in World War II using ball bearings from destroyed armament plants. The game offered a rare source of entertainment for a prostrated nation, and then during the heady decades of postwar economic rebirth, it flourished as a socially tolerated form of gambling for Japan’s hard-toiling office and factory workers.
> 
> Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker, center, monitored pachinko players at Zent Nagoya Kita. Credit Ko Sasaki for The New York Times
> Still, according to Mr. Makino and others, pachinko has long been seen as operating on the social margins because most of the original hall operators were Koreans who had immigrated after Japan colonized their homeland in the early 20th century. With most doors shut by discrimination, pachinko provided one of the few avenues for economic advancement for the ethnic minority. Even today, about three-quarters of pachinko hall owners are ethnic Koreans.
> 
> The game also acquired an outlaw image from the yakuza, Japan’s large organized crime syndicates, which were drawn to the industry by a legal subterfuge that permitted pachinko to thrive despite laws prohibiting gambling. The police turned a blind eye as patrons received prizes like cigarette cartons or tiny pieces of gold, which they could take to a small window in a nearby building and exchange for money. Pachinko hall owners were legally barred from operating the cash windows, which often fell under the control of organized crime.
> 
> The game’s image also suffered because some of the hall owners sent their earnings back to families in what is now North Korea, turning pachinko into a source of hard currency for that isolated nation. During pachinko’s peak in the 1990s, hundreds of millions of dollars may have flowed into North Korea every year, though the industry says recent economic sanctions have largely cut off that financing.
> 
> Despite the image problems, pachinko remains a huge business, with $180 billion in sales last year. Japan’s 12,000 pachinko halls are ubiquitous, found in front of most train stations and even in the most remote rural villages, where the glow of their lights can be seen for miles at night. But the industry is also clearly in crisis. From a peak of 30 million in the early 1990s, the number of people who report having played pachinko at least once during the preceding year fell to barely more than 10 million last year, according to the Japan Productivity Center, a market research company based in Tokyo.
> 
> To combat the decline, Yoshio Tsuzuki, the president of Zent Company, which owns Zent Nagoya Kita, borrowed an idea from Mr. Abe’s growth policies by saying the industry must do more to appeal to women, which Mr. Tsuzuki called the largest untapped pool of potential new customers.
> 
> To lure more women, the parlor features a smoke-free, women-only lounge, and luxurious bathrooms with tall mirrors, designer wallpaper and chandeliers. Besides the game hall, there is a miniature shopping mall, with a convenience store, ramen noodle restaurant, coffee shop, laundromat, flower shop, children’s day care center, wine cellar and even a small art gallery.
> 
> “We are hoping that people who have never done pachinko before might come here to do their laundry, use the day care for their children, eat a bowl of ramen, admire a painting — and maybe also stay to give pachinko a try,” said Mr. Tsuzuki, 40, whose father founded Zent Company.
> 
> He said about a fifth of the store’s patrons were women, about twice the industry average. However, on a recent night, only a few young women could be seen. One of them, Rina Motoi, 26, who had come with a friend after getting off her job at a bank, said that while she felt comfortable in this store, pachinko as a whole still seemed shady.
> 
> “Pachinko still has the same bad, old image as horse racing,” Ms. Motoi said. “Most my friends would rather play on the net at home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/07/w...he-pachinko-industry-bets-on-itself.html?_r=0



$180bn in revenue? Holy cow. No wonder why Las Vegas Sands is pushing so hard to build a casino in Japan. Any thoughts on such a prospect, and the likelihood it would generate jobs, tax revenue, and tourism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> $180bn in revenue? Holy cow. No wonder why Las Vegas Sands is pushing so hard to build a casino in Japan. Any thoughts on such a prospect, and the likelihood it would generate jobs, tax revenue, and tourism?



For the longest time they've been against it due to fears of 'social ills' on gambling. Too conservative thinking like that fails to see the potential this has. If they proceed with plans, this could mean thousands of new jobs, and billions more worth in revenue. If the Chinese can realize the benefits of casino resorts such as those in Macao, and the Americans in the likes of Las Vegas...i don't know why we shouldn't also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> For the longest time they've been against it due to fears of 'social ills' on gambling. Too conservative thinking like that fails to see the potential this has. If they proceed with plans, this could mean thousands of new jobs, and billions more worth in revenue. If the Chinese can realize the benefits of casino resorts such as those in Macao, and the Americans in the likes of Las Vegas...i don't know why we shouldn't also.



$180B is a staggering number. Far far far above Las Vegas.

But even with that huge number I'm skeptical about the long term viability of gaming/casinos, There has been lots of trouble in the US with them financially. People are fickle and not very loyal. Once a new place opens they run for it and leave the others behind.

Foxwoods Resort Casino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"the second largest casino in the United States"
Foxwoods Reports Details Revenue Erosion, Debt Details, Risks Of Increased Competition - Hartford Courant

"Foxwoods completed its plan to reorganize debt on July 1, 2013, when it exchanged $2.2 billion in outstanding debt for new instruments valued at $1.7 billion."


Trump Entertainment files for bankruptcy; Taj Mahal could close in November | NJ.com

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/13/n...tys-newest-and-largest-casino-is-closing.html

Nevada casinos post fifth straight fiscal year net loss | Las Vegas Review-Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tonyget

A lot of people got this impression that Japanese economy rely on export, the truth is export only count about 15% GDP, it's not that significant.

Japanese compaines are so dedicated to domestic market and they are losing international market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## visom

* Japan turns to floating solar islands as it seeks to end reliance on nuclear power *
Two companies in Japan recently announced they are to begin building two huge solar power islands that will float on reservoirs. This follows Kagoshima solar power plant, the country’s largest, which opened…

*Author*




* Jon Major *
Research fellow at University of Liverpool

*Disclosure Statement*
Jon Major receives funding from the Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council (EPSRC).





Kagoshima power plant: is floating solar the future? Kyocera
Two companies in Japan recently announced they are to begin building two huge solar power islands that will float on reservoirs. This follows Kagoshima solar power plant, the country’s largest, which opened in late 2013 and is found floating in the sea just off the coast of southern Japan.

These moves comes as Japan looks to move on from the Fukushima disaster of 2011 and meet the energy needs of its 127m people without relying on nuclear power. Before the incident around 30% of the country’s power was generated from nuclear, with plans to push this to 40%. But Fukushima destroyed public confidence in nuclear power, and with earthquakes in regions containing reactors highly likely, Japan is now looking for alternatives.

Solar power is an obvious solution for relatively resource-poor nations. It is clean, cost-competitive, has no restrictions on where it can be used and has the capability to make up for the energy shortfall. A small fact that solar researchers love to trot out is that enough sunlight falls on the earth’s landmass around every 40 minutes to power the planet for a year. To put this another way, if we covered a fraction of the Sahara desert in solar panels we could power the world many times over.

The technology already exists, so producing enough solar power comes primarily down to one thing: space. For countries such as the USA with lots of sparsely populated land this is not an issue, and there have already been a large number of “solar farms” installed around the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Three Years After Fukushima, Japan Approves a Nuclear Plant*

TOKYO — For the first time since the Fukushima disaster three and a half years ago, Japan’s new nuclear regulatory agency declared Wednesday that an atomic power plant was safe to operate, in a widely watched move that brings Japan a step closer to restarting its idled nuclear industry.

The two reactors at the Sendai power plant on the southern island of Kyushu are the first to be certified as safe enough to restart by the Nuclear Regulation Authority since the agency was created two years ago to restore public confidence in nuclear oversight. All of Japan’s 48 operable commercial nuclear reactors were shut down after the March 2011 triple meltdown at the Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Station created serious public doubts about the safety of atomic power in earthquake-prone Japan.

Even with the approval, it will probably be months before either of the reactors can be turned back on. In addition to further safety checks, the plant’s operator, the Kyushu Electric Power Company, must obtain the consent of local governments around the plant. The final decision on whether to restart the plant will be made by the prime minister, probably in December, according to local news media reports.

The approval follows intense political pressure on the new agency by the government of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who supports big business and wants to restore atomic energy as part of his strategy to revive the nation’s long-anemic economy. He also wants to end Japan’s ballooning trade deficits, which many here attribute to the rising cost of imported fuel to make up for the loss of nuclear-generated electricity.

However, opinion polls have shown that the public remains skeptical about both the safety of the plants and the ability of Mr. Abe’s governing Liberal Democratic Party to ensure that safety, as the party has long had close ties to the politically powerful nuclear industry. Those doubts were aired last month during a monthlong public comment period after the Nuclear Regulation Authority released a draft report in July that expressed approval of the Sendai plant’s safety measures.

The agency said it had received 17,800 comments, more than it expected. Many were highly skeptical about the safety of the Sendai plant, which is in a volcanically active area. Still, the agency on Wednesday ended up adopting its July findings without major modifications.

The agency said it made the decision after reviewing 18,600 pages of supporting documents filed by Kyushu Electric, as well as the results of its own inspections of the plant. It said the design and construction of the reactors and other facilities, and also the contingency plans for dealing with emergencies, met new safety standards that the agency adopted in July of last year.

“I think the huge number of public comments, more than anything, reflects the enormous sensitivity toward the restart question, and the safety of nuclear power,” Kenzo Oshima, a commissioner at the agency, told reporters. “I also see it as reflecting a strong desire after the Fukushima accident to learn from that experience and raise the level of safety.”

Agency officials have sought to reassure the public by calling the new safety standards the most stringent in the world, saying they fully incorporate the lessons of the Fukushima disaster, which happened when an earthquake and tsunami knocked out vital cooling systems at the Fukushima plant.

Opponents of the restart said the agency was ignoring the concerns raised in the public comments. They said the agency, which had started amid high hopes for more independent oversight, was looking more and more like a rubber stamp for the administration.

“There was clearly huge pressure on the regulatory agency from the Abe government,” said Akira Kimura, a professor of peace studies at Kagoshima University who has been involved in efforts to block the restart of the Sendai plant. “This government is just ramming through its agenda, with complete disregard for the public will.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...st-time-since-fukushima-daiichi-disaster.html

* Japan’s Recruit Holdings plans $1.8 billion IPO next month *


The biggest temporary staffing company in Japan, Recruit Holdings Co., said it plans a $1.8 billion initial public stock offering next month, in a bid to finance its ambition of transforming itself into the largest player in the industry worldwide.

The offering will be the latest in a series of big listings in Tokyo this year, which have included IPOs by blue-chip firms such as Japan Display Inc. 6740, +4.43% and Seibu Holdings 9024, -0.59%

Skylark Co., a Japanese restaurant-chain operator, is expected to list next month, and Line Corp., the developer of a popular smartphone messaging application, has also applied for a possible IPO.

The Recruit IPO reflects the growth of temporary employment in Japan, where two decades of economic stagnation have eroded the postwar norm of lifetime employment. A Japanese government survey last year found that the number of non-regular workers — including those working temporary or part-time schedules — had risen to more than 20 million, or 38% of the workforce, up by 1.5 million from the previous report, in 2007.

Recruit has said it wants to become the biggest human-resources firm in the world by 2020, a goal that would require it to leapfrog industry giants like Adecco SA ADEN, -0.86% Randstad Holding NV RAND, -0.94% and ManpowerGroup Co. MAN, +0.30% 

Japan’s Recruit Holdings plans $1.8 billion IPO next month - MarketWatch

*Japan Machinery Orders Rise for Second Month*


TOKYO—Japanese core machinery orders rose for the second straight month in July, the government said Wednesday, suggesting business investment may be starting to recover after companies reined in spending following an April sales-tax increase.

The 3.5% rise in July from the previous month was slightly smaller than expected by economists surveyed by The Wall Street Journal and the Nikkei, who estimated that core orders increased 4% from the previous month.

Policy makers are closely monitoring spending by companies as they see it important to supporting the economy as consumption slumps following April's sales-tax increase to 8% from 5%.

Machinery orders, though volatile, are widely regarded as a leading indicator of capital expenditure. The increase in July, and an 8.8% rise in June, follow a 19.5% plunge in May.

Yusuke Shimoda, senior economist at the Japan Research Institute, said Wednesday's data point to a gradual recovery in capital spending following a slump in demand following the first sales tax rise in 17 years.

"Businesses have been cautiously observing the effects of the tax increase, but I believe corporate sentiment is improving as the economy appears to be slowly recovering," he said.

Since taking office in late 2012, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has rolled out a series of pro-growth steps involving monetary easing, fiscal stimulus and structural overhauls, dubbed "Abenomics." Mr. Abe's policies initially raised hopes for the Japanese economy, driving Tokyo stock markets up nearly 60% in 2013.

But optimism toward his pro-growth program has been fading as data suggest the higher sales tax has taken a greater toll on the economy than had initially been expected. Abenomics' primary goal—ending more than a decade of deflation by spurring 2% price growth through monetary easing—is coming under increasing scrutiny.

A law passed before Mr. Abe took office calls for the sales tax to rise again to 10% in October 2015, provided the economy is growing strongly. Mr. Abe has said data for the July-September quarter will be key in deciding whether to raise the levy again.

Wednesday's data also showed that unadjusted core orders rose 1.1% from the year-earlier month.

Core orders exclude those from electric power companies and those for ships, due to their large sizes.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/japan-machinery-orders-rise-for-second-month-1410308037

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Investors Bet on Japanese Stocks Even as Economy Struggles*








Even as Japan's economy struggles to gain traction, investors are betting that the country's stocks will jump higher as the market attracts more cash and company profits grow.

The benchmark Nikkei Stock Average has rallied more than 14% from this year's low in April to near an eight-month high, and is within 2.1% of entering positive territory for the year.

The most recent leg of the rally has been fueled partly by speculation that Japan's $1.2 trillion public pension fund may invest more money in stocks after a staunch advocate of such a move was appointed this month to the cabinet. A slide in the yen to a six-year low, after trading in a narrow range for most of the year, is also working in favor of Japanese exporters who dominate the benchmark stock index.

Most investors, though, point to Japanese corporate profits, which have reached the highest level since the global financial crisis as global demand for the country's products grows. Also, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has been pushing companies to step up oversight of their management to improve how they allocate resources, a further boon for stock prices.

"Corporate Japan is in pretty good shape," said Howard Smith, head of Japan research at Indus Capital Partners LLC, which invests $6.1 billion globally. "We had a rough start to the year but it's gotten better."

Mr. Smith says Indus Capital began investing in Sony Corp. 6758.TO +1.07% this spring, encouraged by its new management, which he says could help boost earnings.

Japanese firms have beaten earnings expectations for seven straight quarters, according to Morgan Stanley. MS +0.81% The Topix index, which tracks 1,700 of the largest companies on the Tokyo Stock Exchange, on Wednesday reached the break-even level for the year. Still, as of Friday, it was trading at a price-to-earnings ratio of only 14.6, lower than 18.9 times for the S&P 500 as of Thursday.

Edinburgh-based asset manager Baillie Gifford bought shares this year in early-stage Japanese Internet-related businesses that were cheap, according to Andrew Brown, the firm's Japan equities specialist.

"If earnings growth comes through, Japanese companies have more to invest," Mr. Brown said. "That should get appreciated by investors."

There is plenty for investors to worry about, though. The Bank of Japan 8301.TO -0.31% has held off from further stimulus measures, even as a report showed last week that the economy shrank the most in five years last quarter. And a possible decision later this year to again increase the national sales tax, effective in October 2015, could also hurt sentiment toward an already weak economy.

"Long-term investors want a more obvious catalyst, which has not materialized so far," said Gentoku Kiyokawa, head of investment management at BNP Paribas Investment Partners Japan Ltd.

Still, despite recent gains, the Nikkei remains the worst performer among major Asian stock benchmarks this year. And foreign investors have had a mixed record lately, as net buyers in June and July but net sellers in August. Heavy selling earlier in the year on emerging-market jitters and nervousness about Japan's April tax increase meant that 2014 has seen total net outflows.

Bigger profits, though, should let Japanese companies return more to their investors, or invest in their businesses, sending more cash through the economy. Ben Williams, London-based investment director of GAM Holding AG GAM.EB +0.29% 's Japan funds, said he expects to see more dividends and share buybacks.

Stocks of both Mitsui 8031.TO +0.37% & Co. Ltd. and Mitsubishi Corp. 8058.TO +0.16% , Japan's two largest trading houses, outperformed after the firms bought back shares in recent months. Mr. Williams said GAM started buying into the sector earlier this year.


http://online.wsj.com/articles/investors-bet-on-japanese-stocks-even-as-economy-struggles-1410730201


-----------

* Nikkei rises to near 8-month high on weak yen *


Japan's Nikkei share average rose to a near eight-month high on Thursday morning as the weak yen lifted sentiment ahead of a meeting later in the day between the central bank governor and prime minister fuelled expectations for additional easing. 

The Nikkei climbed 0.6 percent to 15,889.98 in mid-morning trade after reaching up to 15,905.03, the highest since mid-January. The broader Topix hit a six-year high, rising 0.6 percent to 1,314.63. Bank of Japan Governor Haruhiko Kuroda and Prime Minister Shinzo Abe will meet at noon 0300 GMT for a regular exchange of views on the economy, sources said.
The focus will be on whether Abe will urge the Bank of Japan to ease monetary policy further if the economic rebound from a deep second-quarter contraction proved to be much weaker than expected, analysts say.

- See more at: Nikkei rises to near 8-month high on weak yen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

visom said:


> * Japan turns to floating solar islands as it seeks to end reliance on nuclear power *
> Two companies in Japan recently announced they are to begin building two huge solar power islands that will float on reservoirs. This follows Kagoshima solar power plant, the country’s largest, which opened…
> 
> *Author*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Jon Major *
> Research fellow at University of Liverpool
> *Disclosure Statement*
> Jon Major receives funding from the Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council (EPSRC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kagoshima power plant: is floating solar the future? Kyocera
> Two companies in Japan recently announced they are to begin building two huge solar power islands that will float on reservoirs. This follows Kagoshima solar power plant, the country’s largest, which opened in late 2013 and is found floating in the sea just off the coast of southern Japan.
> 
> These moves comes as Japan looks to move on from the Fukushima disaster of 2011 and meet the energy needs of its 127m people without relying on nuclear power. Before the incident around 30% of the country’s power was generated from nuclear, with plans to push this to 40%. But Fukushima destroyed public confidence in nuclear power, and with earthquakes in regions containing reactors highly likely, Japan is now looking for alternatives.
> 
> Solar power is an obvious solution for relatively resource-poor nations. It is clean, cost-competitive, has no restrictions on where it can be used and has the capability to make up for the energy shortfall. A small fact that solar researchers love to trot out is that enough sunlight falls on the earth’s landmass around every 40 minutes to power the planet for a year. To put this another way, if we covered a fraction of the Sahara desert in solar panels we could power the world many times over.
> 
> The technology already exists, so producing enough solar power comes primarily down to one thing: space. For countries such as the USA with lots of sparsely populated land this is not an issue, and there have already been a large number of “solar farms” installed around the country.





> The technology already exists, so producing enough solar power comes primarily down to one thing: space



This is pure propaganda. Solar technology is NOT complete. Reliability, or lack thereof, is the main problem. The panels generate no power at night, less power during winter days, cloudy days. It is a good complement to traditional power source, but just not a reliable source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

DoTell said:


> This is pure propaganda. Solar technology is NOT complete. Reliability, or lack thereof, is the main problem. The panels generate no power at night, less power during winter days, cloudy days. It is a good complement to traditional power source, but just not a reliable source.



It is also my understanding that even if these issues can be solved, until battery technology improves, the case for renewable energy is weak. So long as renewables cannot generate energy on demand (or provide it from stored batteries), it cannot replace traditional sources.

It is surprising that more focus is not put on battery technology, and so much R&D continues to chase the solar and wind questions.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LeveragedBuyout said:


> It is also my understanding that even if these issues can be solved, until battery technology improves, the case for renewable energy is weak. So long as renewables cannot generate energy on demand (or provide it from stored batteries), it cannot replace traditional sources.



Well shouldn't we be thinking of operating cost per kilowatt hour? If a natural gas fired powerplant generates x kilowatts per $y cubic meters of fuel vs say x kilowatts at $0 for solar (yes I know you have to take into consideration start up costs and maintenance) you can look at it as a secondary source offsetting the primary. Sort of like a Toyota Prius with gas mileage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gijoe

Hey FUKUSHIMA nuclear plant was built by the USA, why the japanse given up they MASTER production ? Isn't FUKUSHIMA was built to withstand earthquake of 12 magnetic attitude shake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gijoe said:


> Hey FUKUSHIMA nuclear plant was built by the USA, why the japanse given up they MASTER production ? Isn't FUKUSHIMA was built to withstand earthquake of 12 magnetic attitude shake.



The nuclear plant was a US design sold to the Japanese. The US didn't build it. It was not the earthquake that damaged it but the flood of water that ran through the building knocking out the backup generators. Flood protection was not in the plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Sony expects a fiscal-year loss of more than $2 billion, more than four times the size of its previous estimate.


----------



## terranMarine

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Sony expects a fiscal-year loss of more than $2 billion, more than four times the size of its previous estimate.


http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/IR/financial/fr/14revision_sony.pdf

hefty loss, lets rumble with our Chinese brands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan stocks set to ride new wave of yen weakness*

A fresh bout of yen weakness is set to fuel further gains in Japanese stocks, but the economy's wobbly recovery may limit the upside, say strategists.

The yen weakened to a fresh six-year low of 108.39 against the U.S. dollar late Wednesday after the Federal Reserve's guidance on interest rates sent the dollar higher. This provided fresh impetus for Japanese stocks, sending the Nikkei 225 up over 1 percent to 16,051 on Thursday.

"The Nikkei has been struggling to get back to January highs of 16,320, but with this new development on the U.S. dollar front, we would expect the Nikkei to test that level in the next few weeks," Stan Shamu, strategist at IG told CNBC. "I expect any dips in the index will be bought into."

The inverse relationship between the Nikkei and the yen is one of the foreign exchange market's long-established trends. In the first half of the year, investors faced a stronger yen, fueled by risk aversion amid geopolitical tensions and economic concerns.

Nicholas Ferres, investment director at Eastspring Investments, who moved to an overweight rating on Japan equities in July, agrees the yen's slide will help further the rally. However, he noted there's more to Tokyo stocks gains than yen weakness, highlighting attractive valuations and improving corporate profits.

Japan stocks set to ride new wave of yen weakness


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Japan Needs Higher Returns on Overseas Assets - Real Time Economics - WSJ








September 18, 2014, 1:54 AM ET
*Japan Needs Higher Returns on Overseas Assets*
*ByEleanor Warnock*
Despite a more than a two-year stretch in merchandise trade deficits, Japan still brings in more capital from abroad than it sends out, thanks to hefty returns on its overseas investments. Yet economists warn that the country needs to increase its returns on those holdings if it is going to secure capital to fuel economic activity.

In July for example, Japan recorded a ¥828.1 billion trade deficit, its 25th in a row. But that was easily overshadowed by a ¥1.85 trillion primary income surplus (a net positive return on overseas investments), according to Ministry of Finance figures.

Economists say that as Japan’s red ink mounts, maintaining a strong surplus in the income balance is necessary to supply capital to expand businesses and finance consumption at home. If Japan can bring in more capital by lifting returns on its overseas investments, it can counter the fact that Japan’s workforce is shrinking, they say.

“I think we’re looking at a secular trade deficit. In that environment, it’s going to be extremely important to make sure the returns on your international investment holdings are high,” said HSBCeconomist Izumi Devalier. “Compared with most advanced countries, Japan’s returns are quite low.”





According to HSBC calculations, Japan’s total stock of international assets returned an average 2.3% over the five years through 2013, compared with 3.3% for the U.S.

The reason?

First, foreign direct investment is a lower proportion of Japan’s international assets. At the end of 2013, bond and stock portfolio holdings accounted for 45% of Japan’s foreign assets, and foreign direct investment only 15%, according to the Ministry of Finance. That compares with a 39%/30% mix for the U.S. at the end of 2013, and 26%/12% for the U.K.

Second, Japan holds a lot more low-yielding debt as a percentage of total assets than its peers. Debt securities made up 36% of Japan’s foreign assets in 2013 and equity 9%. In the U.S., those numbers were 12% and 27%, respectively.
Ms. Devalier said she was optimistic that returns on Japan’s foreign assets would rise as firms looked for higher returns, including from foreign direct investment.

According to Dealogic, outbound merger and acquisition volume by Japanese firms for the year through mid-September totaled $39.6 billion, up 25% from the same period a year earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Case in point:

More iPhones, Fewer Sonys Mean More Deficits for Japan - Japan Real Time - WSJ








September 18, 2014, 6:04 PM JST
*More iPhones, Fewer Sonys Mean More Deficits for Japan*
*ByMitsuru Obe*




Customers waiting in line since Sept. 6 outside Apple Inc.'s store ahead of the launch of the new iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus in Tokyo on Sept. 12, 2014.
Bloomberg News
As Sony struggles with its smartphone business, Apple will release the iPhone 6 Friday for eager Japanese fans. The contrast between the two companies explains some of the pressing problems Tokyo policy makers face: declining exports, rising imports and persistent trade deficits that have weighed on the nation’s growth rate.

Strong iPhone sales do help Japanese manufacturers who produce many of the device’s components and ship them to Taiwanese and Chinese companies that assemble the finished products.

But such exports are far from sufficient to cover the costs of importing finished iPhones. Apple is by far the largest supplier of mobile phones in Japan, with a 35.2% share in 2013, according to a research firm IDC Japan. That compares with Sony’s 12.1% share.

That is why some economists believe the iPhone 6′s launch will have a big impact on further inflating Japan’s import bill. In September 2012, when Apple introduced the iPhone 5 in Japan, imports of “telecommunications equipment” — a category that includes mobile phones — soared 90.4%, giving a substantial lift to the total value of imports, according to the finance ministry. Overall, Japan’s imports of mobile phones surged to ¥1.6 trillion in 2013 from just ¥200 billion in 2008.

That bodes ill for policy makers who want to reduce Japan’s trade deficit. The current weakness of the Japanese currency is also expected to be a drag on the trade deficit, as it makes imports more costly. The yen is at a six-year high against the dollar this week. Earlier Thursday, Japan said it posted a trade deficit in August for a 26th straight month, with exports and imports shrinking 1.3% and 1.5%, respectively, from a year earlier.

While losing domestic market share to Apple, Japanese electronics makers are struggling to appeal to new customers overseas, especially in emerging markets where less expensive Chinese products have been eagerly embraced.

As the electronics industry declines, Japan finds it difficult to pay for its fossil-fuel imports, which have soared since the 2011 Fukushima nuclear accident.

When Prime Minister Shinzo Abe took office in late 2012, many policymakers believed the yen’s excessive strength was the main cause of Japan’s economic slump since the financial crisis in 2008. Mr. Abe brought about an sharp fall in the Japanese currency through aggressive monetary easing, hoping to revitalize exports.

Nearly two years later, exports remain sluggish. Symbolizing the plight of Japanese tech firms, Sony said Wednesday it expected to post a loss of ¥230 billion ($2.15 billion) in the year ending March 2015, almost five times what it forecast four months ago, admitting its smartphone strategy had failed. The company is skipping dividend payments for the first time in its history as a publicly traded company.

*“Japan has to make something that is new and people want to buy,” said Junichi Makino, chief economist with SMBC Nikko Securities. “Sony used to have DNA for such innovations.”
*
---

I will explore the reasons behind this at some point in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Sony Hopes for Playstation Profit Boost*

The head of Sony Corp's PlayStation division hopes to raise its profit outlook for this year, in stark contrast to the Japanese electronics firm's mobile business which has forecast deep losses and sent Sony's stock reeling.

With Sony's three core electronics businesses - the third is imaging - looking increasingly lopsided, the company is having to shrink and restructure in mobile, and focus its growth hopes on image sensors and the 20-year-old PlayStation games console.

Buoyed by strong sales of the latest PlayStation 4 and the rollout of games and content for its network services, Sony Computer Entertainment CEO Andrew House hopes he can again raise the division's profit forecast for the year to end-March. Sony pushed up that forecast in July to 25 billion yen ($230 million) from 20 billion yen.

"We raised our profit prediction and I hope that's a trend we can continue, even within this fiscal year," House told Reuters in an interview on Thursday, adding his unit's profits looked certain to increase next year from this year's levels.

Sony has sold 10.3 million PlayStation 4 consoles as of Sept. 6, almost double the sales of Microsoft Corp's XBox One, and well ahead of the 7.2 million WiiU's sold by Nintendo Co Ltd, according to market research firm VGChartz.

House's upbeat comments came a day after Sony's struggling smartphone division announced a 180 billion yen impairment charge, triggering the company's sixth profit warning in two-and-a-half years. It also said it would not pay a dividend this year - the first such move since its 1958 listing.

SHARES ROCKED

While Sony had warned in July of a potential charge, the axing of the dividend stunned investors and sparked an 8.6 percent drop in Sony shares to 1,940 yen. That ended a 25 percent rally in the share price over the past six weeks as confidence grew in Sony's restructuring plans and its prospects in growth markets such as automotive sensors.

Sony will cut another 1,000 jobs, around 15 percent of its headcount, in its smartphone business, where it's up against fast-growing Chinese manufacturers such as Xiaomi Inc as well as established names such as Apple Inc and Samsung Electronics Co Ltd.

"If the company were to go through further restructuring, it needs cash, so from this perspective it makes sense that the company's not paying dividends," said Mitsushige Akino, chief fund manager at Ichiyoshi Asset Management.

Sony's move also sparked a surge in the price of insuring its debt against default, with its 5-year credit default swaps rising 40 percent compared with levels prior to the profit warning.

And Standard & Poor's, the only leading credit ratings agency to retain an investment-grade rating on Sony debt, put the company's credit on review for a possible downgrade to junk status. "We believe it will not be easy for Sony to maintain brand recognition and generate stable profitability in this competitive market," S&P said of Sony's smartphone business.

NETWORK SPENDING

The mobile unit's woes will mean greater scrutiny of the PlayStation's profit performance, which has typically been erratic - swerving from steep losses as Sony spent heavily to develop new consoles to strong profits when those consoles reached peak popularity.

Sony CEO Kazuo Hirai - House's predecessor - has said he hopes the PlayStation 4 can recapture the profit levels of the PlayStation 2, the best-selling game console which at its peak earned Sony more than $1 billion in annual operating profit.

While House declined to be drawn on specific numbers, he touted bright profit prospects at the game division, which brings in 10-12 percent of Sony's revenue, and aims to boost monthly revenue per user from services such as online games, which offer a steadier stream of income than one-off purchases of hardware and software.

"I do feel we have a higher opportunity to build a higher ARPU (average revenue per user) than with the PS3, and that should make a very strong profit contribution over the life-cycle," he said.

He warned, however, that profitability of the game division, which had been combined with network services such as streaming video and music as well as games, would be constrained in the near term as Sony needs to invest in its network infrastructure over the next 12-18 months.

He denied there was pressure for the games division to take up the slack for the mobile business, and noted that both Hirai and CFO Kenichiro Yoshida's background in games and networking was favorable for his business.

"Kaz obviously comes out of the games business. He was in that for 10 years in the States and has a deep understanding of what a healthy ecosystem looks like and what we have to do," said House, a 49-year-old Briton who has worked at Sony for more than two decades. "I think Yoshida coming in as CFO has been hugely beneficial for us. He comes from a network services business."

House said Sony's cloud-based TV service, due to launch in the United States this year, was an opportunity to expand the user base of its network services, now at 52 million - a fraction of Apple's 800 million or so iTunes users. Sony is also looking for more content providers after signing a deal with Viacom to stream 22 of its channels.

For some analysts, the contrasting fortunes of Sony's business pillars was not necessarily a bad thing.

"This has shown that a sensible CFO is able to control the expansionary aspirations of business heads, which if unchecked, would lead to larger losses for Sony," said Atul Goyal, analyst at Jefferies.



Sony Hopes for Playstation Profit Boost | Fox Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

I can't believe I actually agree with Krugtron the Invincible. Hell must have frozen over. Anyway, Japan should tackle its debt problem by cutting taxes and simultaneously cutting spending. The private sector always knows best how to spend its own money.

Krugman Warns Abe on Tax Increase - Japan Real Time - WSJ









September 19, 2014, 9:00 AM JST
*Krugman Warns Abe on Tax Increase*
*ByJohn D'Amico*




Paul Krugman, seen here in 2012, says Japan’s prime minister is listening to the wrong people.
Associated Press
Economist Paul Krugman thinks that if Japan’s sales tax reaches 10%, it could mean a disastrous return to deflation.

In an interview published this week in Shukan Gendai, a weekly Japanese magazine, Mr. Krugman, a Princeton University economist and New York Times columnist, weighed in on Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s economic policy as Mr. Abe’s administration closes in on the two-year mark in December.

Saying that Mr. Abe has listened to the wrong people, Mr. Krugman argued that Japan’s economic recovery has been thrown into doubt by the April increase in the national sales tax to 8% from 5%, according to the Japanese-language article. The magazine didn’t make his comments available in English.

Mr. Abe is weighing whether to go ahead with plans for a further increase to 10% in October 2015. Mr. Krugman, a Nobel laureate in economics, said the prime minister should go in the opposite direction and cut the rate back to 5%, then work to raise inflation expectations.

This will come as no surprise to longtime readers of Mr. Krugman’s views on Japanese economic policy. Back in 1998 he argued, “Unless one can make a convincing case that structural reform or fiscal expansion will provide the necessary demand, the only way to expand the economy is to reduce the real interest rate; and the only way to do that is to create expectations of inflation.”

Economists are divided on the planned tax increase. Abe adviser Etsuro Honda said in a recent WSJ interview that it should be delayed for 18 months, while Adam Posen of the Peterson Institute for International Economics told the WSJ that people are overreacting to the current slowdown and a tax increase was needed to pay for future social-welfare costs.

Mr. Krugman also expressed anxiety about a possible bursting of what he described as China’s investment bubble. He said Chinese officials, needing to shore up their popular legitimacy, might end up going to war with Japan, resulting in severe economic damage on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

Nikkei hits 8-month high above 16,000 - The Japan News

Jiji Press The benchmark Nikkei average rallied to an eight-month high above 16,000 on the Tokyo Stock Exchange on Thursday, driven by the yen’s rapid weakening against the dollar in the wake of a key U.S. Federal Reserve meeting.

The 225-issue Nikkei average ended up 178.9 points, or 1.13 percent, at 16,067.57, closing above the 16,000 line for the first time since Jan. 8. On Wednesday, the index lost 22.86 points.

The TOPIX index of all First-Section issues rose 12.95 points, or 0.99 percent, to close at 1,317.91, after slipping 5.9 points the previous day. The index closed at the highest level since July 24, 2008.

In index futures trading on the Osaka Exchange, the key December contract on the Nikkei average ended up 200 points at 16,000.

Dollar soars above ¥108.50

The dollar soared to a fresh six-year high near ¥108.90 in Tokyo trading on Thursday. At 5 p.m., the dollar stood at ¥108.54-55, up from ¥107.26-27 at the same time Wednesday.

The euro was at $1.2887-2887, down from $1.2959-2959, and at ¥139.87-90, up from ¥139.01-02.

The greenback shot up to levels around ¥108.40 in New York trading overnight following the Fed meeting.Speech



*Let's celebrate!! Just need to go up 13,000 points before Nikkei index will be back to its 1989 high of 38,957!! 

*


----------



## Aepsilons

*Household financial assets hit record high at ¥1,645 tril.*


Financial assets held by households in Japan as of June 30 rose 2.7 percent from a year before to a record high of ¥1,645 trillion, Bank of Japan data showed Thursday.
The previous record was ¥1,644 trillion marked at the end of December 2013.

The growth was led by a 1.6 percent rise to ¥874 trillion in cash and deposits, as well as by increased market values of stocks and investment trust funds in their holdings due to the yen’s falls and higher stock prices.

Financial assets held by Japanese nonfinancial businesses rose 8.8 percent to ¥943 trillion, the BOJ said. Cash and deposits increased 4.2 percent, reflecting a favorable earnings environment.

The BOJ also said the balance of Japanese government bonds held by the central bank hit a record high of ¥215 trillion, up 43.8 percent, as a result of continuous buying of large amounts of JGBs under its quantitative and qualitative monetary easing policy.

The BOJ’s holdings accounted for 21.2 percent of all outstanding JGBs including treasury bills, the biggest share among major holders including insurance companies and domestic banks.

The outstanding balance of JGBs increased 4.5 percent to ¥1,013 trillion, exceeding ¥1,000 trillion for the first time.Speech


Household financial assets hit record high at ¥1,645 tril. - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

This Nikkei market boom will help the consumption and will finally give a push on economy. My own stock portfolio is at record high.


----------



## Aepsilons

kawaraj said:


> This Nikkei market boom will help the consumption and will finally give a push on economy. My own stock portfolio is at record high.



I am in agreement.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

One of the characteristics of Japan that is both a strength and a weakness is to create these extremely niche products that rarely have appeal outside of Japan, but when they do, they are so unique that they quickly create a new market. @Nihonjin1051 , if you have a chance to sample one of these when you return to Japan, please let us know what you think.

---

Burger King Japan Introduces Black Burgers: Video Review - Japan Real Time - WSJ













September 24, 2014, 11:35 AM JST
*Burger King Japan Introduces Black Burgers: Video Review*
*ByJohn D'Amico*

*[Click the article link to see the video review.]*

*



*

In Japan’s cutthroat fast-food market, Burger King Japan says it needs products that “aren’t common sense.”

Thus its new line of black burgers, which went on sale Sept. 19.

The two burgers, the plain “Kuro Pearl” and the topping heavy “Kuro Diamond” both feature buns and cheese blackened by a bamboo wood fire. The sauce also includes a healthy dose of black squid ink. Kuro means black in Japanese.

The Wall Street Journal gave both burgers a taste test–see the video.

Burgers with black buns were first introduced for a limited time by the chain in 2012 and became a hit, outselling all other new products that Burger King offered during the year, according to the company. They were also available for a limited time in 2013.

The Pearl and Diamond are the first to include blackened cheese and sauce. They will be available until early November, according to the company.

Currently the burgers are only available in Japan, with the Pearl and Diamond priced at 480 yen ($4.41) and 690 yen ($6.34) respectively. A spokeswoman declined to release sales figures so far.

Fast food is a tough business in Japan. Burger King entered the country in the 1990s through a tie-up with Japan Tobacco Inc. and others but withdrew in 2001. More recently, McDonald’s Holdings Co. (Japan) Ltd. has faced troubles, including a scandal involving chicken nuggets imported from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

LeveragedBuyout said:


> One of the characteristics of Japan that is both a strength and a weakness is to create these extremely niche products that rarely have appeal outside of Japan, but when they do, they are so unique that they quickly create a new market. @Nihonjin1051 , if you have a chance to sample one of these when you return to Japan, please let us know what you think.
> 
> ---
> 
> Burger King Japan Introduces Black Burgers: Video Review - Japan Real Time - WSJ
> 
> View attachment 80153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80154
> 
> 
> September 24, 2014, 11:35 AM JST
> *Burger King Japan Introduces Black Burgers: Video Review*
> *ByJohn D'Amico*
> 
> *[Click the article link to see the video review.]*
> 
> *
> View attachment 80163
> *
> 
> In Japan’s cutthroat fast-food market, Burger King Japan says it needs products that “aren’t common sense.”
> 
> Thus its new line of black burgers, which went on sale Sept. 19.
> 
> The two burgers, the plain “Kuro Pearl” and the topping heavy “Kuro Diamond” both feature buns and cheese blackened by a bamboo wood fire. The sauce also includes a healthy dose of black squid ink. Kuro means black in Japanese.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal gave both burgers a taste test–see the video.
> 
> Burgers with black buns were first introduced for a limited time by the chain in 2012 and became a hit, outselling all other new products that Burger King offered during the year, according to the company. They were also available for a limited time in 2013.
> 
> The Pearl and Diamond are the first to include blackened cheese and sauce. They will be available until early November, according to the company.
> 
> Currently the burgers are only available in Japan, with the Pearl and Diamond priced at 480 yen ($4.41) and 690 yen ($6.34) respectively. A spokeswoman declined to release sales figures so far.
> 
> Fast food is a tough business in Japan. Burger King entered the country in the 1990s through a tie-up with Japan Tobacco Inc. and others but withdrew in 2001. More recently, McDonald’s Holdings Co. (Japan) Ltd. has faced troubles, including a scandal involving chicken nuggets imported from China.



Did McDonald have these burgers a few years ago?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

kawaraj said:


> Did McDonald have these burgers a few years ago?



No idea, I don't prioritize McDonalds when I visit Japan, heh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

LeveragedBuyout said:


> No idea, I don't prioritize McDonalds when I visit Japan, heh.



Japanese food is never out of amazing. Go go lunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> One of the characteristics of Japan that is both a strength and a weakness is to create these extremely niche products that rarely have appeal outside of Japan, but when they do, they are so unique that they quickly create a new market. @Nihonjin1051 , if you have a chance to sample one of these when you return to Japan, please let us know what you think.
> 
> ---
> 
> Burger King Japan Introduces Black Burgers: Video Review - Japan Real Time - WSJ
> 
> View attachment 80153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80154
> 
> 
> September 24, 2014, 11:35 AM JST
> *Burger King Japan Introduces Black Burgers: Video Review*
> *ByJohn D'Amico*
> 
> *[Click the article link to see the video review.]*
> 
> *
> View attachment 80163
> *
> 
> In Japan’s cutthroat fast-food market, Burger King Japan says it needs products that “aren’t common sense.”
> 
> Thus its new line of black burgers, which went on sale Sept. 19.
> 
> The two burgers, the plain “Kuro Pearl” and the topping heavy “Kuro Diamond” both feature buns and cheese blackened by a bamboo wood fire. The sauce also includes a healthy dose of black squid ink. Kuro means black in Japanese.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal gave both burgers a taste test–see the video.
> 
> Burgers with black buns were first introduced for a limited time by the chain in 2012 and became a hit, outselling all other new products that Burger King offered during the year, according to the company. They were also available for a limited time in 2013.
> 
> The Pearl and Diamond are the first to include blackened cheese and sauce. They will be available until early November, according to the company.
> 
> Currently the burgers are only available in Japan, with the Pearl and Diamond priced at 480 yen ($4.41) and 690 yen ($6.34) respectively. A spokeswoman declined to release sales figures so far.
> 
> Fast food is a tough business in Japan. Burger King entered the country in the 1990s through a tie-up with Japan Tobacco Inc. and others but withdrew in 2001. More recently, McDonald’s Holdings Co. (Japan) Ltd. has faced troubles, including a scandal involving chicken nuggets imported from China.




I would love to! Thanks for posting this article @LeveragedBuyout !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Abenomics Better Than Reaganomics, Says Adviser to Japan’s Leader - Japan Real Time - WSJ












September 25, 2014, 3:26 PM JST
*Abenomics Better Than Reaganomics, Says Adviser to Japan’s Leader*
*ByGeorge Nishiyama*




Koichi Hamada, special adviser to Japan’s Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, says a weaker yen should be good for Japan’s economy.
Bloomberg News
Skeptics of Abenomics may be growing as the Japanese economy struggles to shake off the hit from an April sales tax increase, but an architect of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s economic policy says it has created jobs and raised wages for regular people.

Koichi Hamada, Mr. Abe’s special economic adviser and a Yale University professor emeritus, defended Abenomics by comparing it to the policies centering on tax cuts under the administration of President Ronald Reagan in the 1980s, which came under fire for allegedly catering to the wealthy.

“I think Abenomics worked much better than Reaganomics. Reagan gave just tax reductions, and benefited wealthier people and only had a limited impact on economic activity,” the 78-year-old academic told The Wall Street Journal this week.

“But in the case of Abenomics, labor market is improving very rapidly. … And finally, wage pressures are beginning to go up.”

Mr. Reagan’s defenders say his policies led to broad prosperity, as these opinion articles argue.

Mr. Hamada said the two initial measures of Abenomics—fiscal and monetary stimuli—brought about a weaker yen and higher stock prices. Although critics say those outcomes mainly benefit big exporting firms and wealthier individuals who own shares, the adviser said he believed they have had a “trickle-down” effect on rest of the economy.

“The total pie of the Japanese economy got bigger because of the first or second arrows of Abenomics,” he said.

While data show a tightening of the labor market in some sectors and an increase in nominal wages, the economy contracted an annualized 7.1% in the three months to June as the rise in the sales tax to 8% from 5% in April put the brakes on consumption.

That has triggered debate over whether Mr. Abe should postpone the government plan to increase the sales tax again to 10% in October 2015. The prime minister has said he’ll make a decision in December.

Mr. Hamada—who was opposed to the April tax raise—said its impact on spending has been substantial, a “body blow” to consumers. He repeated his view that if July-September economic data show a serious deterioration and put the credibility of Abenomics at risk, then he will argue for postponing or making gradual the next round of the tax increase.

But Mr. Hamada said the recent fall of the yen, and the Japanese authorities’ tolerance of it, would support the economy.

“The reason that I am not very pessimistic over the negative shock from the consumption tax increase is that the BOJ is now at least allowing the yen to weaken to around the ¥108 or ¥109 level” versus the dollar, he said, referring to BOJ Gov. Haruhiko Kuroda’s remarks that yen‘s depreciation was not bad for the economy.

Mr. Abe’s adviser also pinned hopes on the BOJ taking additional easing steps to mitigate the impact of the next tax rise. “Mr. Kuroda seems to want to support the economy through monetary policy to make possible the sales tax increase,” he said.

And in a change of tone from his clear opposition to the April tax increase, Mr. Hamada said the debate on taxes should move on to future cuts in corporate taxes, which would make up the “third arrow” of Abenomics, focusing on deregulation and other pro-growth measures.

“Focus should shift from debate over 1% or 2% increase in the consumption tax to a more drastic decrease in corporate taxes,” he said, adding that the current corporate tax rate of about 35%–higher than most European and Asian nations–should be slashed to 23% or 24%.

Mr. Hamada, who met Mr. Abe earlier this month, said the cut needed to be drastic to attract investment, rather than incremental as the finance ministry advocates.

“That is a very concrete way of promoting structural reform or strengthening growth potential by attracting both home and foreign investment to Japan,” Mr. Hamada said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Mr. Hamada said the debate on taxes should move on to future cuts in corporate taxes, which would make up the “third arrow” of Abenomics, focusing on deregulation and other pro-growth measures.



That will boost NIKKEI up to 20000 mark. It takes long time to see such a figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

kawaraj said:


> That will boost NIKKEI up to 20000 mark. It takes long time to see such a figure.



It's critical for the Japanese economy to enact structural reforms if it hopes to start growing again. The economy has been weak for so long that Abe really has nothing to lose by forcing through these reforms, like Koizumi did before him.

Of course, the stock market should respond nicely, but the primary driver should be long-term solvency.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

News In Charts: Japan's Hidden Unemployment Problem | Alpha Now | Thomson Reuters

*NEWS IN CHARTS: JAPAN’S HIDDEN UNEMPLOYMENT PROBLEM*
September 26th, 2014 _by_ Fathom Consulting

*The Bank of Japan believes that the labour market is tight enough to bring about a sustained increase in real wages. It is not in our view. Since the depths of Japan’s economic crisis in the late 1990s there has been a marked switch away from full-time into part-time work. The old ‘job-for-life’ culture is just that. The switch has been driven by employers, who have lacked confidence in Japan’s economic recovery. And it has occurred, by and large, against the wishes of Japan’s workforce. There are more people now working part-time in Japan who would rather work full-time than there are unemployed people. On that basis Japan has a much larger ‘underemployment’ problem than either the US or the UK. We are unlikely to see a meaningful pick-up in wage growth in Japan until employers have the confidence to take on more full-time workers, thereby reducing the pool of hidden unemployed.*

Basic pay is at last rising in Japan, but only in cash terms. After adjusting for inflation, real wages are falling rapidly. If Abenomics is to succeed the household sector must play a part in the recovery. At a minimum, that requires that increases in wages more than keep pace with increases in prices. In Japan, the ratio of job openings to applicants now stands at 1.10. It is not only above its pre-crisis peak of 1.07, it is at its highest level in more than 20 years. The Bank of Japan hopes that a tighter labour market will put upward pressure on wages, encouraging more consumption.





Refresh Chart Edit Chart

In this week’s News in Charts we dig a little deeper into the Japanese labour market and find a considerable amount of hidden unemployment. Since the late 1990s, when it became clear that the Japanese economy was in crisis, the Japanese labour market has undergone a significant degree of structural change that is not readily apparent in headline indicators, such as the unemployment rate. Employers are increasingly looking to offer only part-time work, to a labour force that still yearns for the security and the income offered by a full-time job. That means that the jobs on offer are less well suited to those looking for work than they used to be. In the economics jargon, the degree of mismatch in the Japanese labour market has risen, and upward pressure on wages is less than indicators such as the ratio of job openings to applicants might suggest.

*Japan’s ageing population means the supply of labour is falling …*

Japan’s demographic problems are well recognised. From the mid-1990s the dependency ratio – the number of people under 15 or over 64 as a proportion of the number of people between 15 and 64 – has risen sharply. With older age groups less likely to look for work, the consequence is a dramatic fall in the participation rate – and by extension a dramatic fall in labour supply. As our chart shows, the bulk of the fall in participation since the mid-1990s is a consequence of the ageing population.





But Japan is not the only country that has an ageing population. US participation started to turn around 2000 as the post-war Baby Boomers began to move into retirement. Most of the decline in US participation in recent years is also a consequence of demographics. Looking across countries, Japan’s participation rate hardly looks extreme. Its participation rate is close to that of Germany, and higher than that of the euro area as a whole.





Refresh Chart Edit Chart

*… but the demand for labour is falling faster*

Average hours worked in Japan have been on a downward trend since at least the 1970s. This is a common feature of developed economies. As people become better off, they chose to work fewer hours. Nevertheless, there is a cyclical as well as a structural element to average hours, and the levelling off of average hours over the past two to three years hardly suggests a labour market that is in danger of overheating.





Refresh Chart Edit Chart

A shift towards part-time working accounts for a good part of the decline in average hours beyond the late 1990s. Contrary to common perception, nearly 40% of Japan’s workforce is now employed part-time. The protected ‘job-for-life’ culture, by which graduates used to enter companies and stay there for the rest of their careers, is not the current ethos. The chart below shows that the share of part-time workers in total workers has more than doubled over the past 30 years. And this is not purely a consequence of increased female participation. Women are more likely to work part-time, yes, but the proportion of males that are working part-time has more than doubled since the late 1990s.









According to an occasional survey undertaken by Japan’s Minstry of Health, Labour and Welfare, much of the rise in part-time employment has been involuntary. The survey finds that the proportion of part-time workers who would rather work full-time has more than doubled since the late 1990s, from around one in ten to almost one in five. As the chart below shows, the number of part-time workers in Japan who would rather work full-time – the so-called ‘underemployed’ – exceeds the number of unemployed people by almost 50%. In that regard, Japan’s underemployment problem might be considered larger than that of either the US or the UK.





*A mismatched labour market*

Japan’s rising underemployment problem is mirrored in an increase in labour market mismatch. Changes in the efficiency with which unemployed workers are able to match with vacancies is often assessed using a simple scatter plot of the unemployment rate against the unfilled vacancy rate – known as the ‘Beveridge Curve’. The sample in our chart is divided into two periods. The orange dots represent the period before the depths of Japan’s economic crisis in the late 1990s. The blue dots reflect the post-crisis period. Since the crisis hit, there has been a notable rightward shift in the Beveridge Curve. At any unemployment rate, the level of vacancies associated with a given degree of wage pressure will tend to be higher because the jobs on offer are less well suited to the pool of unemployed workers.









Refresh Chart Edit Chart

The degree of mismatch in the Japanese labour market, with an excess supply of part-time jobs, and an excess demand for full-time jobs, resulting in a significant degree of underemployment, is evident in wage rates. For the past 15 years, hourly wages offered for part-time work have been rising, while hourly wages offered for full-time work have been on a clear downward trend.

*Conclusions*

The BoJ believes that the labour market is tight enough to bring about a sustained increase in real wages. In our view it is not – at least not yet. The existence of a significant amount of underemployment means that Japan’s labour market is less tight than it might at first appear. Since the depths of Japan’s economic crisis back in the late 1990s, there has been a move away from the old ‘job-for-life’ culture, to one where the focus is on more part-time and temporary employment. A meaningful pick-up in wage growth is likely to be preceded by a switch from part-time into full-time employment. There are signs that this is happening in some industries, such as catering and construction, where there are severe labour shortages. But for now it is the exception, rather than the norm. The trend towards more part-time work that has been in place since the late 1990s remains. Real wages continue to fall sharply. And if next year’s planned increase in the rate of VAT from 8% to 10% goes ahead, this will only add to the woes of Japan’s struggling household sector.





_This research note is provided by Fathom Consulting. All of the charts below and many many more, covering a range of topics and countries on both the macroeconomy and financial markets are available in the Chartbook to Datastream users at www.datastream.com. Alternatively you can access Fathom’s Chartbook at www.fathom-consulting.com/TR._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> News In Charts: Japan's Hidden Unemployment Problem | Alpha Now | Thomson Reuters
> 
> *NEWS IN CHARTS: JAPAN’S HIDDEN UNEMPLOYMENT PROBLEM*
> September 26th, 2014 _by_ Fathom Consulting
> 
> *The Bank of Japan believes that the labour market is tight enough to bring about a sustained increase in real wages. It is not in our view. Since the depths of Japan’s economic crisis in the late 1990s there has been a marked switch away from full-time into part-time work. The old ‘job-for-life’ culture is just that. The switch has been driven by employers, who have lacked confidence in Japan’s economic recovery. And it has occurred, by and large, against the wishes of Japan’s workforce. There are more people now working part-time in Japan who would rather work full-time than there are unemployed people. On that basis Japan has a much larger ‘underemployment’ problem than either the US or the UK. We are unlikely to see a meaningful pick-up in wage growth in Japan until employers have the confidence to take on more full-time workers, thereby reducing the pool of hidden unemployed.*
> 
> Basic pay is at last rising in Japan, but only in cash terms. After adjusting for inflation, real wages are falling rapidly. If Abenomics is to succeed the household sector must play a part in the recovery. At a minimum, that requires that increases in wages more than keep pace with increases in prices. In Japan, the ratio of job openings to applicants now stands at 1.10. It is not only above its pre-crisis peak of 1.07, it is at its highest level in more than 20 years. The Bank of Japan hopes that a tighter labour market will put upward pressure on wages, encouraging more consumption.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87901
> 
> 
> Refresh Chart Edit Chart
> 
> In this week’s News in Charts we dig a little deeper into the Japanese labour market and find a considerable amount of hidden unemployment. Since the late 1990s, when it became clear that the Japanese economy was in crisis, the Japanese labour market has undergone a significant degree of structural change that is not readily apparent in headline indicators, such as the unemployment rate. Employers are increasingly looking to offer only part-time work, to a labour force that still yearns for the security and the income offered by a full-time job. That means that the jobs on offer are less well suited to those looking for work than they used to be. In the economics jargon, the degree of mismatch in the Japanese labour market has risen, and upward pressure on wages is less than indicators such as the ratio of job openings to applicants might suggest.
> 
> *Japan’s ageing population means the supply of labour is falling …*
> 
> Japan’s demographic problems are well recognised. From the mid-1990s the dependency ratio – the number of people under 15 or over 64 as a proportion of the number of people between 15 and 64 – has risen sharply. With older age groups less likely to look for work, the consequence is a dramatic fall in the participation rate – and by extension a dramatic fall in labour supply. As our chart shows, the bulk of the fall in participation since the mid-1990s is a consequence of the ageing population.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87902
> 
> 
> But Japan is not the only country that has an ageing population. US participation started to turn around 2000 as the post-war Baby Boomers began to move into retirement. Most of the decline in US participation in recent years is also a consequence of demographics. Looking across countries, Japan’s participation rate hardly looks extreme. Its participation rate is close to that of Germany, and higher than that of the euro area as a whole.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87903
> 
> 
> Refresh Chart Edit Chart
> 
> *… but the demand for labour is falling faster*
> 
> Average hours worked in Japan have been on a downward trend since at least the 1970s. This is a common feature of developed economies. As people become better off, they chose to work fewer hours. Nevertheless, there is a cyclical as well as a structural element to average hours, and the levelling off of average hours over the past two to three years hardly suggests a labour market that is in danger of overheating.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87904
> 
> 
> Refresh Chart Edit Chart
> 
> A shift towards part-time working accounts for a good part of the decline in average hours beyond the late 1990s. Contrary to common perception, nearly 40% of Japan’s workforce is now employed part-time. The protected ‘job-for-life’ culture, by which graduates used to enter companies and stay there for the rest of their careers, is not the current ethos. The chart below shows that the share of part-time workers in total workers has more than doubled over the past 30 years. And this is not purely a consequence of increased female participation. Women are more likely to work part-time, yes, but the proportion of males that are working part-time has more than doubled since the late 1990s.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87905
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87906
> 
> 
> According to an occasional survey undertaken by Japan’s Minstry of Health, Labour and Welfare, much of the rise in part-time employment has been involuntary. The survey finds that the proportion of part-time workers who would rather work full-time has more than doubled since the late 1990s, from around one in ten to almost one in five. As the chart below shows, the number of part-time workers in Japan who would rather work full-time – the so-called ‘underemployed’ – exceeds the number of unemployed people by almost 50%. In that regard, Japan’s underemployment problem might be considered larger than that of either the US or the UK.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87907
> 
> 
> *A mismatched labour market*
> 
> Japan’s rising underemployment problem is mirrored in an increase in labour market mismatch. Changes in the efficiency with which unemployed workers are able to match with vacancies is often assessed using a simple scatter plot of the unemployment rate against the unfilled vacancy rate – known as the ‘Beveridge Curve’. The sample in our chart is divided into two periods. The orange dots represent the period before the depths of Japan’s economic crisis in the late 1990s. The blue dots reflect the post-crisis period. Since the crisis hit, there has been a notable rightward shift in the Beveridge Curve. At any unemployment rate, the level of vacancies associated with a given degree of wage pressure will tend to be higher because the jobs on offer are less well suited to the pool of unemployed workers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87908
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87909
> 
> 
> Refresh Chart Edit Chart
> 
> The degree of mismatch in the Japanese labour market, with an excess supply of part-time jobs, and an excess demand for full-time jobs, resulting in a significant degree of underemployment, is evident in wage rates. For the past 15 years, hourly wages offered for part-time work have been rising, while hourly wages offered for full-time work have been on a clear downward trend.
> 
> *Conclusions*
> 
> The BoJ believes that the labour market is tight enough to bring about a sustained increase in real wages. In our view it is not – at least not yet. The existence of a significant amount of underemployment means that Japan’s labour market is less tight than it might at first appear. Since the depths of Japan’s economic crisis back in the late 1990s, there has been a move away from the old ‘job-for-life’ culture, to one where the focus is on more part-time and temporary employment. A meaningful pick-up in wage growth is likely to be preceded by a switch from part-time into full-time employment. There are signs that this is happening in some industries, such as catering and construction, where there are severe labour shortages. But for now it is the exception, rather than the norm. The trend towards more part-time work that has been in place since the late 1990s remains. Real wages continue to fall sharply. And if next year’s planned increase in the rate of VAT from 8% to 10% goes ahead, this will only add to the woes of Japan’s struggling household sector.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87910
> 
> 
> _This research note is provided by Fathom Consulting. All of the charts below and many many more, covering a range of topics and countries on both the macroeconomy and financial markets are available in the Chartbook to Datastream users at www.datastream.com. Alternatively you can access Fathom’s Chartbook at www.fathom-consulting.com/TR._



I wonder what our anti abenomics colleagues have to say about such sobering news.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I wonder what our anti abenomics colleagues have to say about such sobering news.



I've given up engaging with that sort, there is absolutely no intellectual payoff. The few voices of reason have been drowned by a deluge of mindless ultras, so I don't even post about their economy anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

American critics of Abenomics point to this as an example of the failed third arrow. Structural reform is hard, and costs political capital, but it's the only way to secure Japan's future.

---

Despite Bold Japan Trade Pledges, U.S. Still Wonders: ‘Where’s the Beef?’ - Japan Real Time - WSJ














September 27, 2014, 2:52 PM JST
*Despite Bold Japan Trade Pledges, U.S. Still Wonders: ‘Where’s the Beef?’*
*ByMitsuru Obe*




Japan Prime Minister Japan Shinzo Abe speaks at the United Nations General Assembly in New York Sept. 25.
Getty Images
Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe began and ended a trip to New York this week with bold pledges to help advance stalled talks on an ambitious pan-Pacific free-trade pact. But mid-week, his chief negotiator walked out of a Washington session with his American counterpart, after U.S. officials accused Tokyo of moving too timidly on opening up Japan’s agriculture market, leaving the agreement’s fate as uncertain as ever.

“We entered the negotiation with a flexible attitude, but it turned out that we were not on the same page,” a Japanese government spokesman said in a phone interview, explaining the latest breakdown in the talks over the Trans-Pacific Partnership.

This week’s action followed a pattern that has become familiar ever since Mr. Abe won kudos from Americans in early 2013 for telling President Barack Obama during a Washington visit that he was prepared to enter the trade agreement, even though it would mean painful concessions for Japan’s protected and politically powerful farm lobby.

Mr. Abe has made TPP a pillar of reforms he is promoting to revive his country’s long-stalled economy. But Americans have repeatedly complained that Japan’s negotiators have failed to back up Mr. Abe’s words with concrete proposals. While the pact involves 12 nations, the main focus has been on discussions between the U.S. and Japan, by far the two largest economies participating. There’s no formal deadline for completion, but both sides have said they’re aiming to reach an agreement by the end of this year.

This past Tuesday, Mr. Abe made a passionate speech on economic reform at the Council on Foreign Relations in New York. “Japan is determined to boldly contribute to reaching a (TPP) agreement,” Mr. Abe said. “To be honest with you, it is indeed an enormous task to suppress the resistance from the people who have been protected by vested interests,” he added. But “there is no future for them if they are not exposed to competition.”

The speech raised expectations that Tokyo was finally prepared for the kind of dramatic market opening that TPP nations have, in principle, embraced.

But in talks the next day in Washington, Japan’s chief negotiator, Akira Amari, rebuffed American demands on opening up Japan’s beef market, and proposed only a modest reduction in tariffs for beef imports. Mr. Amari also requested in exchange a highly punishing safeguard measure, which would allow Japan to raise tariffs once imports reached a certain level, according to people familiar with the negotiations.

The proposal was viewed by the U.S. as an attempt to maintain the status quo, and U.S. officials threatened to retract an earlier offer to eliminate a 2.5% tariff on Japanese auto parts. The removal of these tariffs could bring major benefits to Japan, given the huge size of the U.S. auto market.

According to Americans officials familiar with the discussions, Mr. Amari abruptly walked out of the negotiation just one hour into the meeting Wednesday – leaving behind stunned U.S. trade negotiators, and 40 sandwiches they had prepared. Americans were planning to hold discussions through lunch and the afternoon, and if necessary, through the evening to move the talks forward.

“The Americans sprung a new complication on their Japanese counterparts,” Japan’s Nikkei business newspaper reported. “Stunned by the sudden reversal, the Japanese side cried sabotage.”

The Japanese government spokesman would neither confirm nor deny whether Mr. Amari walked out of the talks.

The behavior was atypical for Mr. Amari, a patient negotiator who had endured many marathon sessions with his U.S. counterpart, Michael Froman. In April, they held talks for more than 40 hours – over meals and sometimes into the early morning hours.

Two days after the breakdown in talks in Washington, Mr. Abe, still in New York, met Friday with Vice President Joe Biden who pressed Mr. Abe to do more to help push TPP forward.

“The Vice President and the Prime Minister agreed on the strategic and economic importance of the Trans-Pacific Partnership and the need to resolve outstanding bilateral issues in Trans-Pacific Partnership negotiations, including on agriculture and automobiles, as soon as possible,” according to a statement released by the White House. Mr. Froman also attended the meeting, according to his office.

During the session, Mr. Abe indicated he will make more efforts to move the TPP talks forward, according to a person familiar with the matter.

The TPP talks were supposed to wrap up last year, but have been dragging on, in part due to discord over tariffs between the U.S. and Japan. Given the several months it takes to draft a bill to submit to the U.S. Congress, it is widely believed that early next year will be the deadline for the passage of the TPP ahead of the 2016 presidential election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's SoftBank in talks to buy DreamWorks*

*



*


(Reuters) - Japan's SoftBank Corp (9984.T) is in talks to acquire DreamWorks Animation SKG (DWA.O), the Hollywood studio behind the "Shrek" and "Madagascar" movie hits, a person with knowledge of the situation said.

An acquisition of DreamWorks by SoftBank would make it part of a cash-rich Japanese communications and media company that, under founder and chief executive Masayoshi Son, has shown a willingness to take big bets on combining disparate businesses.

The talks were first reported by the Hollywood Reporter, which quoted an unidentified source as saying a buyout would value DreamWorks at $3.4 billion.

The entertainment trade publication said SoftBank had offered $32 per share for DreamWorks, a substantial premium to the stock's Friday closing price of $22.36.

Buying DreamWorks, which is headed by veteran Hollywood producer and film executive Jeffrey Katzenberg, would make SoftBank the second Japanese technology company to buy a Hollywood studio, following Sony Corp (6758.T), which bought Columbia Pictures in 1989.

SoftBank has recently cashed in on a share of its investment in Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba and dropped its pursuit of mobile carrier T-Mobile US (TMUS.N) in the face of opposition from anti-trust regulators in the United States.

Last week, SoftBank booked a $4.6 billion gain on the share listing of Alibaba Group in New York (BABA.N). SoftBank retains a 32 percent stake, making it Alibaba's biggest shareholder.

SoftBank has significant stakes in other large listed entities, including U.S. mobile carrier Sprint (S.N), through which it had pursued a deal for T-Mobile, internet portal Yahoo Japan (4689.T) and online games maker GungHo Online Entertainment (3765.T).

A SoftBank spokesman said the company had no comment on the reported talks with DreamWorks. A representative of DreamWorks could not be immediately reached for comment.

MOVE INTO CONTENT

In July, SoftBank hired former Google (GOOGL.O) executive Nikesh Arora to run a newly created unit called SoftBank Internet and Media, reporting directly to Son, in a move that stoked speculation the telecommunications company could be considering a move to acquire content production assets.

SoftBank held the equivalent of more than $17 billion in cash and equivalents as of the end of June, its most recent reported quarter.

DreamWorks, based in Glendale, California, has seen its share price has drop 37 percent this year after two consecutive quarterly losses, a string of weak-performing releases such as "Mr. Peabody & Sherman" and investor concern about the production costs of its movies.

In July, DreamWorks said the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commision was investigating a writedown it took at the end of 2013 on the animated flop "Turbo".

Dreamworks Animation was spun off from DreamWorks Studios in 2004 as a separate listed company.

The earlier Dreamworks studio had been founded in 1994 by Steven Spielberg, David Geffen and Katzenberg, who moved with the spin-off and remains chief executive of the animation company, which also has the franchise hit "Kung Fu Panda" and owns the rights to Felix the Cat.

The move by SoftBank comes as Alibaba is also looking to expand its video content offered through a set-top box in China. In July, the company announced a partnership with Lions Gate Entertainment (LGF.N) for its titles including "The Hunger Games".

Sony rebuffed a proposal from hedge fund Third Point to spin off its entertainment business last year in order to separate it from its loss-making electronics division.

Japan's SoftBank in talks to buy DreamWorks: source| Reuters



LeveragedBuyout said:


> The TPP talks were supposed to wrap up last year, but have been dragging on, in part due to discord over tariffs between the U.S. and Japan. Given the several months it takes to draft a bill to submit to the U.S. Congress, it is widely believed that early next year will be the deadline for the passage of the TPP ahead of the 2016 presidential election.



I wonder what the specifics are to these tariff schemes that its causing such an annoying rift between both Japanese and American counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japan's SoftBank in talks to buy DreamWorks*
> 
> *
> View attachment 93494
> *
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Japan's SoftBank Corp (9984.T) is in talks to acquire DreamWorks Animation SKG (DWA.O), the Hollywood studio behind the "Shrek" and "Madagascar" movie hits, a person with knowledge of the situation said.
> 
> An acquisition of DreamWorks by SoftBank would make it part of a cash-rich Japanese communications and media company that, under founder and chief executive Masayoshi Son, has shown a willingness to take big bets on combining disparate businesses.
> 
> The talks were first reported by the Hollywood Reporter, which quoted an unidentified source as saying a buyout would value DreamWorks at $3.4 billion.
> 
> The entertainment trade publication said SoftBank had offered $32 per share for DreamWorks, a substantial premium to the stock's Friday closing price of $22.36.
> 
> Buying DreamWorks, which is headed by veteran Hollywood producer and film executive Jeffrey Katzenberg, would make SoftBank the second Japanese technology company to buy a Hollywood studio, following Sony Corp (6758.T), which bought Columbia Pictures in 1989.
> 
> SoftBank has recently cashed in on a share of its investment in Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba and dropped its pursuit of mobile carrier T-Mobile US (TMUS.N) in the face of opposition from anti-trust regulators in the United States.
> 
> Last week, SoftBank booked a $4.6 billion gain on the share listing of Alibaba Group in New York (BABA.N). SoftBank retains a 32 percent stake, making it Alibaba's biggest shareholder.
> 
> SoftBank has significant stakes in other large listed entities, including U.S. mobile carrier Sprint (S.N), through which it had pursued a deal for T-Mobile, internet portal Yahoo Japan (4689.T) and online games maker GungHo Online Entertainment (3765.T).
> 
> A SoftBank spokesman said the company had no comment on the reported talks with DreamWorks. A representative of DreamWorks could not be immediately reached for comment.
> 
> MOVE INTO CONTENT
> 
> In July, SoftBank hired former Google (GOOGL.O) executive Nikesh Arora to run a newly created unit called SoftBank Internet and Media, reporting directly to Son, in a move that stoked speculation the telecommunications company could be considering a move to acquire content production assets.
> 
> SoftBank held the equivalent of more than $17 billion in cash and equivalents as of the end of June, its most recent reported quarter.
> 
> DreamWorks, based in Glendale, California, has seen its share price has drop 37 percent this year after two consecutive quarterly losses, a string of weak-performing releases such as "Mr. Peabody & Sherman" and investor concern about the production costs of its movies.
> 
> In July, DreamWorks said the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commision was investigating a writedown it took at the end of 2013 on the animated flop "Turbo".
> 
> Dreamworks Animation was spun off from DreamWorks Studios in 2004 as a separate listed company.
> 
> The earlier Dreamworks studio had been founded in 1994 by Steven Spielberg, David Geffen and Katzenberg, who moved with the spin-off and remains chief executive of the animation company, which also has the franchise hit "Kung Fu Panda" and owns the rights to Felix the Cat.
> 
> The move by SoftBank comes as Alibaba is also looking to expand its video content offered through a set-top box in China. In July, the company announced a partnership with Lions Gate Entertainment (LGF.N) for its titles including "The Hunger Games".
> 
> Sony rebuffed a proposal from hedge fund Third Point to spin off its entertainment business last year in order to separate it from its loss-making electronics division.
> 
> Japan's SoftBank in talks to buy DreamWorks: source| Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the specifics are to these tariff schemes that its causing such an annoying rift between both Japanese and American counterparts.



Time to party like it's 1989!

Regarding the TPP, it seems to be related to agricultural protectionism. India blew up the WTO over agricultural protectionism, so I am not surprised. That said, Japan has had decades to transform its fragmented, inefficient agricultural industry into a consolidated, productive set of agribusinesses. I have little patience for that argument, though--if Japan isn't ready, it should leave the TPP (and throw all of its other industries under the bus). Otherwise, agriculture is the price of participation.

It's not only the US which is deeply unhappy about Japan's stance, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

kawaraj said:


> That will boost NIKKEI up to 20000 mark. It takes long time to see such a figure.


What is the point ? The Nikkei could go to 30000 for that matter. The problem is that these gains are an illusion. It comes from the ultra low interest rate and ultra loose monetary policies from the BOJ. Once the monetary policy tightens these stocks and other assets will have to correct in price ie crash. I pitty da fool who's piling in to these inflated assets.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wow, nice development. Big example for others.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Nissan to make luxury cars in new China joint venture*

BEIJING —

Japanese carmaker Nissan said Monday that it has formed a new joint venture with its Chinese partner Dongfeng to produce Infiniti luxury cars in the world’s largest auto market.

The partnership between Nissan Motor Co and Dongfeng Motor Corp aims to raise annual sales of Nissan’s luxury brand to 100,000 cars by 2018, more than half of which are to be locally produced, according to a statement sent to AFP by the Japanese firm’s China arm.

Production will start in November at a plant in Xiangyang in the central province of Hubei, Nissan said, marking the inauguration of Infiniti’s third global manufacturing base after Tochigi Prefecture and the U.S. state of Tennessee.

Dongfeng, China’s second biggest automaker, is controlled by the Chinese state.

In May, the company acquired 14.1% of Peugeot Citroen as part of a 3-billion-euro ($3.9-billion currently) series of capital hikes for the troubled French auto group.

Monday’s statement did not provide financial details.

“The establishment of Dongfeng Infiniti will realize the extension of Dongfeng Motor Corp’s value chain into (the) luxury segment,” Xu Ping, chairman of Dongfeng Motor Corp, said in the statement.

The new company is an independent wholly-owned subsidiary of Dongfeng Motor Co, a 50-50 joint venture between the Chinese carmaker and Nissan, it added.

“I believe drawing on the valuable experience of the two parties, Dongfeng Infiniti is bound to be a success that will also boost Infiniti’s strategy to build a global premium brand,” Carlos Ghosn, president of Nissan Motor, said in the statement.

China is the most important growth market for Infiniti. The brand sold more than 18,000 vehicles in the country in the first eight months of this year, just over double the sales of the same period in 2013, the statement said.

Models to be produced in China include two tailored for the national market—Q50L, a sports sedan, and QX50, a long wheel-based SUV, Nissan said.

Locally produced models will bear the Dongfeng Infiniti mark while imported cars will be sold as Infiniti, it added.


Nissan to make luxury cars in new China joint venture ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Economy Watchers Index Stable In September *

A measure of people's assessment of the Japanese economy held steady in September, after declining sharply in the previous month, defying expectations for an increase, a report from the Cabinet Office indicated Wednesday.

The current conditions index of the Economy Watchers Survey showed a score of 47.4, unchanged from August. Economists had expected the index to climb to 48.5. In July, the reading was 51.3.

A score above 50 indicates optimism and a reading below 50 suggests pessimism. The survey is carried out among taxi drivers, hotel workers and restaurant staff, and shop salespersons.

The expectations index of the survey eased to 48.7 in September from 50.4 in August. The index declined for the fourth straight month. It fell below 50-threshold for the first time in six months.

The Japanese economy is continuing a gradual recovery and the reduction in demand following the sale stake hike is easing, the survey said. The rise in energy prices remain a concern, it added.

"The renewed deterioration in the outlook component of today's Economy Watchers Survey suggests that a rapid recovery of Japan's economy is not on the cards," Capital Economics Japan Economist Marcel Thieliant said.

Japan Economy Watchers Index Stable In September

*Japan posts healthy current account surplus despite ongoing trade deficit*


Japan posted a current account surplus of ¥287.1 billion in August for the second straight month of black ink despite a big trade deficit, as income from foreign investments surged to a record high for the month, the government said Wednesday.

Exports rose 1.0 percent from a year earlier to ¥5.64 trillion amid growing shipments of metalworking machinery, but imports climbed 2.3 percent to ¥6.48 trillion due in part to rising imports of liquefied natural gas, bringing the goods trade deficit to ¥831.8 billion, also a record high for the month, the Finance Ministry said.

The surplus in the primary income account, which reflects how much Japan earns from its foreign investments, jumped 20.6 percent to ¥1.51 trillion, up for the second straight month, buoyed by dividends from foreign direct investment with the yen weakening, the ministry said in a preliminary report.

In August, the services sector, including passenger transportation and cargo shipping, posted a deficit of ¥250.8 billion, but the travel balance of payments improved as the number of foreign passenger arrivals in Japan soared 22.4 percent from a year before, to 1.11 million, the largest for the month.

The current account surplus is expected to keep widening as the recent depreciation of the yen will push up profits from overseas investments, outweighing an expansion in fuel energy imports triggered by the suspension of nuclear power generation since the start of the Fukushima emergency in March 2011, analysts said.

“The trade deficit is unlikely to narrow soon given weak exports, but the current account surplus may increase with the yen’s slide driving up the income account surplus,” said Yoshiki Shinke, chief economist at the Dai-ichi Life Research Institute.

Shinke added that the consumption tax hike to 8 percent on April 1 from 5 percent might also help improve the current account balance, as the increase has stifled private spending and industrial production at home, a factor that will continue to prevent imports from growing sharply.

The yen dropped versus the dollar by 5.2 percent year on year in August to ¥102.96 on an average basis and against the euro by 5.3 percent to ¥137.13, the Finance Ministry said.

A falling yen usually supports exports by making Japanese products cheaper abroad and boosts the value of overseas revenues in yen terms, though it pushes up import prices. Japan depends on imports for more than 90 percent of its energy needs.

Amid speculation that the Bank of Japan will ease its monetary grip further to stimulate the sluggish economy and that the U.S.-Japan interest rate gap will broaden, the yen has been on a downward trend versus its major counterparts.

Japan’s economy, the world’s third-biggest, plummeted an annualized real 7.1 percent in the three months through June, suffering its worst setback since the first quarter of 2009 when it fell an annualized 15.0 percent following the 2008 global financial crisis.


Japan posts healthy current account surplus despite ongoing trade deficit | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Time to party like it's 1989!
> 
> Regarding the TPP, it seems to be related to agricultural protectionism. India blew up the WTO over agricultural protectionism, so I am not surprised. That said, Japan has had decades to transform its fragmented, inefficient agricultural industry into a consolidated, productive set of agribusinesses. I have little patience for that argument, though--if Japan isn't ready, it should leave the TPP (and throw all of its other industries under the bus). Otherwise, agriculture is the price of participation.
> 
> It's not only the US which is deeply unhappy about Japan's stance, by the way.



No. You can not simply say agricultural industry is ineffeient while indeed it is fragmented as Japan's a mountainous country with limited territory and arable land. Japanese farmers are deeply mixed with local political sphere and nobody can ignore the interest of this population.

If my oberservation is correct the US is pushing Japan into this TPP thing not otherwise. So let TPP goes without Japan, and the US will get ahead with some insignificant nations in the Pacific. (China is not in. Korea is defending its agriculture as well.)


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

kawaraj said:


> No. You can not simply say agricultural industry is ineffeient while indeed it is fragmented as Japan's a mountainous country with limited territory and arable land. Japanese farmers are deeply mixed with local political sphere and nobody can ignore the interest of this population.
> 
> If my oberservation is correct the US is pushing Japan into this TPP thing not otherwise. So let TPP goes without Japan, and the US will get ahead with some insignificant nations in the Pacific. (China is not in. Korea is defending its agriculture as well.)



No, on the contrary, you must now prove that Japanese agriculture is efficient. You won't be able to.

Rice farming in Japan: Political staple | The Economist

Japanese agriculture’s biggest problem is that all but 2% of farms are smaller than five hectares and many comprise just a few fields, a fragmentation preserved by the _gentan_system and by other regulations. Tiny, often part-time farmers, with few economies of scale, antiquated methods and old equipment hobble the industry. The sticky rice favoured by Japanese consumers ends up costing twice or more what rice does in other countries.

To protect its wildly uncompetitive farmers, Japan has erected one of the world’s highest tariffs: the duty on imported polished rice is 777.7%. Mr Abe’s surprise decision in March to bring Japan into talks on the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), a free-trade grouping, has brought these duties under pressure. Even though a final deal on TPP is far from certain, the talks are still a powerful force for change.

The phasing out of _gentan_ should spur rice production, allowing prices to fall at last. That in turn should encourage small landowners to hand over their paddies to be farmed by larger operators, says Takeshi Niinami, the government’s chief adviser on the reform. Another of Mr Abe’s plans is to create new agencies in each prefecture to gather farmland from smallholders, consolidate it and lease it in larger chunks to companies. The combination of the two new policies could halve the cost of growing rice from an average of ¥16,000 ($160) a 60kg sack to just ¥8,000, says Mr Niinami. At those levels, Japanese rice could hold its own against imports, and even make inroads in export markets.​The fragmentation and inefficiency of Japan's agricultural industry is well-known, so it's unclear where you are coming from, or what it is, exactly, that you are observing that makes you draw such conclusions.

As quoted in the article, Japan joined the TPP as part of Abe's reform drive, not because the US bullied Japan into it. Indeed, you can try proving that the US forced Japan into the TPP, but let me save you some time: you won't be able to, since it's untrue.

I agree that if Japan can't get its act together in reforming its agriculture sector in order to join the TPP, then we should bypass Japan and sign the treaty without it. Japan can continue to waste tremendous amounts of public funding on its farmers while charging its consumers outrageous prices, and the rest of the TPP members can increase trade volumes between each other and lower costs of products. Sounds like a win-win to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

kawaraj said:


> No. You can not simply say agricultural industry is ineffeient while indeed it is fragmented as Japan's a mountainous country with limited territory and arable land. Japanese farmers are deeply mixed with local political sphere and nobody can ignore the interest of this population.



I understand the plight of the farmers, and given i even have sympathy towards their being subsidized by government. However, we have to think about the nation, the overall benefits of the national buyer. We all know how much Japanese-grown agricultural goods are.

Until recently, we had limited importation of foreign grown agriculture due to the stringent requirements. @kawaraj , just recently Japan had started importing Pakistani mangoes , and it was such a success with domestic buyers that there are plans to increase importation quotas from Pakistan. Now, friend, the country should expand on this. Price of quality overseas commodities is affordable for the domestic buyer.

Japan receives Pakistani mangoes



LeveragedBuyout said:


> I agree that if Japan can't get its act together in reforming its agriculture sector in order to join the TPP, then we should bypass Japan and sign the treaty without it. Japan can continue to waste tremendous amounts of public funding on its farmers while charging its consumers outrageous prices, and the rest of the TPP members can increase trade volumes between each other and lower costs of products. Sounds like a win-win to me.



This is the problem with excessive protectionism that is seen in the Japanese home market. And I do hope we can honor agreements / promises of implementing TPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Hopefully this finally puts to rest all of the uninformed discussion about how Plaza destroyed Japan.

---

Yen Weaker Now Than at Time of 1985 Plaza Accord - Japan Real Time - WSJ













October 10, 2014, 4:35 PM JST
*Yen Weaker Now Than at Time of 1985 Plaza Accord*
*ByTakashi Nakamichi*




Then U.S. Treasury Secretary James Baker speaks to reporters at New York’s Plaza Hotel on Sept. 22, 1985. Finance ministers from five major Western industrial nations agreed at the time on steps to strengthen the yen against the U.S. dollar.
Associated Press
Thanks to the Bank of Japan’s aggressive easing measures, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has successfully fulfilled one pledge he made before coming to power in late 2012: weakening the yen. But has it become too weak?

While the yen is still a long way from its lows against the dollar in 2002, BOJ data suggests that in relative terms, it is at its weakest level in more than 30 years. That’s going beyond the time of the 1985 Plaza Accord, when a group of major nations agreed the yen had to be strengthened, judging it to be too low.

The yen’s relative strength is a hot button issue at the moment as policy makers, corporate executives and the public grapple with the pros and cons of its weakening.

Japanese companies’ overseas earnings are now worth more in yen terms, sparking a surge in corporate earnings. But the lower unit has shown few signs of reinvigorating exports so far as had been hoped. Some people say the currency has fallen too much, making their life more difficult by pushing up the import costs of everything from food to natural resources.

The yen’s fall has seen the dollar rise from around ¥84 in December 2012 to as much as ¥110 earlier in October, but it still lies a long way from the ¥135 seen in 2002.

In relative terms, though, the BOJ says the yen is now even weaker than it was at the time of the Plaza Accord in 1985, a landmark agreement among rich nations to help strengthen a yen that was seen as too low against the U.S. dollar.





To calculate the currency’s relative strength, the central bank compares the yen exchange rate against 59 of its trading partners, weighting each currency according to the value of trade.

The bank’s real-effective exchange rate also takes into account differences in inflation rates among the countries, another factor that changes a unit’s relative strength.

The BOJ calculations show that the real-effective exchange rate hit 74.91 in January this year, its lowest since 74.56 in November 1982 . The lower the index’s figure, the weaker the currency.

The rate has since recovered a little, hitting 77.22 in August, the month for which the latest data is available. But that level is still weaker than 85.16 in September 1985, the month in which officials from the U.S., Japan, then-West Germany, France and the U.K . met at the Plaza Hotel in New York to sign the currency accord.

When Mr. Abe took office, the rate was at 93.11.

The real-effective rate may well be an indicator for wonks that doesn’t make headlines, but it provides some evidence that the yen has weakened further than even the dollar-yen exchange rate indicates.

The BOJ says the index “captures the international competitiveness of a currency, which cannot be measured only by examining bilateral exchange rates.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*This Translation App Helps Professionals Traveling in China and Japan *

When it comes to tea, knowing the local language is what turns leaves into profits, according to Elyse Petersen, CEO of Las Vegas-based online marketplace Tealet. Petersen travels to China and Japan several times per year to source products; the problem is, no one on her four-person staff speaks or reads Japanese or any Chinese dialect.

In an effort to streamline Tealet's transcription burden, Petersen began experimenting with transliteration tools and found Waygo, a mobile app that takes a snapshot of, say, a menu, street sign or document, and translates the text into basic English. The app doesn't need to connect to the web to work; a week of use runs $1.99, and lifetime usage costs $6.99.

Petersen uses Waygo to assist her local translators, who often struggle with written business texts like sales presentations and memos. "With the app I can figure out what a memo, slide deck or dinner menu is basically about," she says. "That lets the meeting stay about business and not about the fact that I can't tell the pork on the menu from the turtle."

"The app is all about 'helping in the moment' of travel or direct conversations," says Ryan Rogowski, CEO of Mountain View, Calif.-based Waygo. Since launching in 2013, it has logged more than 1 million translations, and Rogowski expects that number to jump once his seven-person team launches new languages for the app later this year. (He wouldn't reveal which ones.)

For Petersen, Waygo has become a welcome companion on buying trips. "I don't see this replacing a translator or guide," she says. "But it's a clever, low-cost tool."


This Translation App Helps Professionals Traveling in China and Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Oh, Japan...

---

Japan Financial Firms Make Investing Cute - Japan Real Time - WSJ













October 14, 2014, 9:30 AM JST
*Japan Financial Firms Make Investing Cute*
*ByEleanor Warnock*




Financial information company Quick Corp. is trying to generate interest in stock investing among the young by using cute, female, anime characters.
Quick Corp.
What do you think about when you buy Japanese stocks?

If you’re buying shares of diaper-maker Unicharm Corp., one financial information company wants you to think of a blonde cartoon damsel in a flowing white dress.

And if you’re into Japan Tobacco Inc., make it a “cool beauty” in a labcoat and miniskirt who “loves udon noodles.”

Anime and cute mascots have been used to push everything from Communism to government bonds in Japan. Now, with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe trying to get people to put less money into bank accounts and more into stocks, financial firms such as data provider Quick Corp. are putting a sweeter face on investing.

Quick, part of the Nikkei group of companies and known for compiling the Nikkei 225 Stock Average, is pairing cute, animated characters with specific companies on the Tokyo Stock Exchange. Although Quick doesn’t sell financial securities itself, it hopes to raise awareness about stock investing among youth.

“Young people at the company raised the point that if the young move away from stocks, that’s a concern for us as a company,” said Yoshihiro Ohkochi, head of a seven-member team of young employees tasked with popularizing stock investing among their peers. “So we looked into what young people like, and it was young, female characters.”

So far, the team’s work has meant doing things they had never done before, such as hiring illustrators and finding a voice actress for the project’s main character.

“At first we didn’t even know how much an illustrator should cost,” Mr. Ohkochi said.

Each character is designed by artists and then proposed to companies that Quick thinks would appeal to investors.

The characters appear alongside hard-headed statistics like market capitalization and return on equity. The firm hopes get 100 firms on board with the initiative this year, and 100 next year. While Quick is giving the data away for free, it hopes to license the project to securities companies.

Meanwhile, Japan’s biggest brokerage, Nomura Securities Co., is also taking an animated approach. This summer, the firm started a website using cartoons and the metaphor of farming to explain concepts such as asset diversification.

Nomura planted an actual farm on top of a downtown Tokyo shopping center, where 100 people got to try the produce Saturday.

“It was a steep learning curve to understand how to use social media to deliver messages that are not only accurate, but light-hearted enough to attract followers,” said marketing department executive director Shinya Takahashi.

But neither Nomura nor Quick expect young people to have much disposable income for stock investing — for now.

“We wanted to approach young people … in the hopes that one day they become our customers,” Mr. Takahashi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Oh, Japan...
> 
> ---
> 
> Japan Financial Firms Make Investing Cute - Japan Real Time - WSJ
> 
> View attachment 131198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131199
> 
> 
> October 14, 2014, 9:30 AM JST
> *Japan Financial Firms Make Investing Cute*
> *ByEleanor Warnock*
> View attachment 131200
> 
> Financial information company Quick Corp. is trying to generate interest in stock investing among the young by using cute, female, anime characters.
> Quick Corp.
> What do you think about when you buy Japanese stocks?
> 
> If you’re buying shares of diaper-maker Unicharm Corp., one financial information company wants you to think of a blonde cartoon damsel in a flowing white dress.
> 
> And if you’re into Japan Tobacco Inc., make it a “cool beauty” in a labcoat and miniskirt who “loves udon noodles.”
> 
> Anime and cute mascots have been used to push everything from Communism to government bonds in Japan. Now, with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe trying to get people to put less money into bank accounts and more into stocks, financial firms such as data provider Quick Corp. are putting a sweeter face on investing.
> 
> Quick, part of the Nikkei group of companies and known for compiling the Nikkei 225 Stock Average, is pairing cute, animated characters with specific companies on the Tokyo Stock Exchange. Although Quick doesn’t sell financial securities itself, it hopes to raise awareness about stock investing among youth.
> 
> “Young people at the company raised the point that if the young move away from stocks, that’s a concern for us as a company,” said Yoshihiro Ohkochi, head of a seven-member team of young employees tasked with popularizing stock investing among their peers. “So we looked into what young people like, and it was young, female characters.”
> 
> So far, the team’s work has meant doing things they had never done before, such as hiring illustrators and finding a voice actress for the project’s main character.
> 
> “At first we didn’t even know how much an illustrator should cost,” Mr. Ohkochi said.
> 
> Each character is designed by artists and then proposed to companies that Quick thinks would appeal to investors.
> 
> The characters appear alongside hard-headed statistics like market capitalization and return on equity. The firm hopes get 100 firms on board with the initiative this year, and 100 next year. While Quick is giving the data away for free, it hopes to license the project to securities companies.
> 
> Meanwhile, Japan’s biggest brokerage, Nomura Securities Co., is also taking an animated approach. This summer, the firm started a website using cartoons and the metaphor of farming to explain concepts such as asset diversification.
> 
> Nomura planted an actual farm on top of a downtown Tokyo shopping center, where 100 people got to try the produce Saturday.
> 
> “It was a steep learning curve to understand how to use social media to deliver messages that are not only accurate, but light-hearted enough to attract followers,” said marketing department executive director Shinya Takahashi.
> 
> But neither Nomura nor Quick expect young people to have much disposable income for stock investing — for now.
> 
> “We wanted to approach young people … in the hopes that one day they become our customers,” Mr. Takahashi said.



It won't work. The underlining is Investment does not work this way, but nice try and cute indeed.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Nomura CEO Confident on Japan’s Stock Market Growth*


Nomura Holdings Inc. Chief Executive Officer Koji Nagai predicted Japanese stocks will rally over the next six years as economic expansion fuels corporate profits.

The Nikkei 225 Stock Average (NKY) will climb to around 25,000 by 2020, up about 57 percent from today, the CEO of Japan’s biggest brokerage said at a forum in Tokyo. “Growth of Japan’s economy is assured until 2020 as it will benefit from development in Asia,” said Nagai, 55.

Nagai’s optimism contrasts with a stalling stock market. The Nikkei 225 has fallen 2.5 percent this year after ending 2013 at a six-year high, as investors grow wary that Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s policies of monetary easing, fiscal spending and structural reforms will boost the economy.

The yen will probably weaken to 120 against the dollar from the current 109.5 around 2016 before stabilizing in the 110 range, Nagai said at the event, which was organized by the Nikkei newspaper.

Japan’s currency has fallen about 4 percent against the dollar in the past month amid prospects for the central bank to continue unprecedented monetary easing while the Federal Reserve weighs the timing of its first rate increase. The yen touched a six-year low of 110.09 on Oct. 1.

The Bank of Japan may end its policy of keeping interest rates at zero as soon as 2017, Nagai said.

via Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well if it helps I am suppose to buy PS4 its a 100% guarantee I will be helping Sony out.

Hate Apple products



visom said:


> * Japan turns to floating solar islands as it seeks to end reliance on nuclear power *
> Two companies in Japan recently announced they are to begin building two huge solar power islands that will float on reservoirs. This follows Kagoshima solar power plant, the country’s largest, which opened…
> 
> *Author*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Jon Major *
> Research fellow at University of Liverpool
> *Disclosure Statement*
> Jon Major receives funding from the Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council (EPSRC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kagoshima power plant: is floating solar the future? Kyocera
> Two companies in Japan recently announced they are to begin building two huge solar power islands that will float on reservoirs. This follows Kagoshima solar power plant, the country’s largest, which opened in late 2013 and is found floating in the sea just off the coast of southern Japan.
> 
> These moves comes as Japan looks to move on from the Fukushima disaster of 2011 and meet the energy needs of its 127m people without relying on nuclear power. Before the incident around 30% of the country’s power was generated from nuclear, with plans to push this to 40%. But Fukushima destroyed public confidence in nuclear power, and with earthquakes in regions containing reactors highly likely, Japan is now looking for alternatives.
> 
> Solar power is an obvious solution for relatively resource-poor nations. It is clean, cost-competitive, has no restrictions on where it can be used and has the capability to make up for the energy shortfall. A small fact that solar researchers love to trot out is that enough sunlight falls on the earth’s landmass around every 40 minutes to power the planet for a year. To put this another way, if we covered a fraction of the Sahara desert in solar panels we could power the world many times over.
> 
> The technology already exists, so producing enough solar power comes primarily down to one thing: space. For countries such as the USA with lots of sparsely populated land this is not an issue, and there have already been a large number of “solar farms” installed around the country.




Great move by Japan Solar is a good environment friendly answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well if it helps I am suppose to buy PS4 its a 100% guarantee I will be helping Sony out.
> 
> Hate Apple products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great move by Japan Solar is a good environment friendly answer



Thanks for your support, buddy !


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan shares lead Asia lower, dollar index slumps*


(Reuters) - Asian shares were off session lows but still nursed losses amid a sell-off in global equities on Thursday, as heightened concerns about world economic growth pressured U.S. Treasury yields and curtailed the dollar's recent rally.

European trading was seen starting on a modestly stronger footing after the FTSEurofirst 300 .FTEU3 shed 3.2 percent to mark its biggest one-day slide in almost four years.

"Ahead of European trade, we are calling the major bourses mildly firmer with a bit of a recovery after yesterday's sharp sell-off," IG market strategist Stan Shamu wrote in a note.




MSCI's broadest index of Asia-Pacific shares outside Japan .MIAPJ0000PUS was down about 0.3 percent in late afternoon trade.

Shanghai shares .SSEC bucked the downtrend and added 0.1 percent after Chinese bank lending data provided a regional bright spot. Lending beat expectations last month, a sign that demand for credit may be picking up, though a drop in China's foreign exchange reserves in the third quarter suggested ominous speculative money outflows.

Japan's Nikkei stock average .N225 tumbled 2.2 percent and touched a 4-1/2-month low, though it, too, pulled away from session lows as the dollar retook some ground lost to the yen.

The S&P 500 .SPX briefly turned negative for the year on Wednesday, though S&P 500 e-mini futures .ESc1 added 0.4 percent, which might portend a more stable day ahead on Wall Street as investors await more U.S. data.

September industrial output and weekly jobless claims will be released later on Thursday and could paint a brighter picture than downbeat figures released in the previous session, which came after a recent spate of weak figures from China and Europe that raised fears about the health of the global economy.

U.S. retail sales and producer prices both dropped last month, a worrisome economic signal that helped fuel a sell-off on Wall Street as it quashed expectations the U.S. Federal Reserve would raise U.S. interest rates sooner rather than later.

The New York Fed's Empire State general business conditions index also plunged to 6.17 in October from September's 27.54, marking the weakest pace of manufacturing activity in New York state since April.

The grim mood sparked a safe-haven rally in U.S. Treasuries and pushed the yield on the benchmark 10-year note US10YT=RR as low as 1.865 percent, its deepest nadir since May 2013. It last stood at 2.093 percent in Asian trade.

The rally carried over to the Japanese government bond market, where the yield on the 10-year JGB JP10YTN=JBTC fell as low as a 1-1/2-year trough of 0.470 percent.

Only a month ago, fed funds futures had suggested traders priced in almost a 50 percent chance of a Fed rate increase as early as June 2015. But a jump in short-term U.S. interest rate futures on Wednesday implied traders anticipate the U.S. central bank would not move away from its near zero rate stance until the end of the first quarter in 2016.

The dollar's index against a basket of six major currencies .DXY =USD stood at 85.068, down about 0.1 percent on the day and wallowing near levels last plumbed in September. Speculation of higher U.S. interest rates had pushed the index to a four-year high of 86.746 earlier this month.

Against the yen, the dollar took back some lost ground, adding about 0.3 percent on the day to 106.20 yen JPY=, after dropping to a more than one-month low around 105.20 on Wednesday. The euro EUR= slumped to $1.2792 after rising as high as $1.2885 overnight, its highest level since last month.

"For those who were looking to buy the dollar, this was a very healthy correction," said Kaneo Ogino, director at Global-info Co in Tokyo, a foreign exchange research firm.

The dollar's sharp fall overnight lent modest support to oil prices, with U.S. crude futures CLc1 ending just 6 cents lower at $81.78 on Wednesday. But the contract plunged 1.7 percent in Asian trade to $80.43, while Brent crude LCOc1 shed 1.1 percent to $82.72.

Spot gold XAU= was steady at $1,239.60 an ounce, not far from a one-month high of $1,249.30 on Wednesday.

London copper CMCU3 added about 0.3 percent to $6,656.25 a metric ton (1.1023 ton) after shedding 2.3 percent the previous session, its biggest daily drop since March.

(Editing by Eric Meijer and Jacqueline Wong)




Japan shares lead Asia lower, dollar index slumps| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Market Rallies On Wall Street Lead, Weaker Yen*


The Japanese stock market opened sharply higher on Wednesday, with the overnight surge on Wall Street and a weaker yen triggering some hectic buying across the board. Speculation that the European Central Bank will announce further stimulus soon is also contributing to the rally in the market.
The benchmark Nikkei 225 index is up 212.8 points or 1.4 percent at 15,017.1, after advancing to 15,129.1.

Fujikura is gaining nearly 6.5 percent. Sumitomo Chemical, Mitsui OSK Lines, Kawasaki Kisen Kaisha, Sumitomo Realty & Development, Tosoh Corp., Tokyo Electron, Alps Electric, Nitto Denko Corp., Obayashi Corp. and Taisei Corp. are up 4 to 6 percent.

JGC Corp., Sumco Corp., Nippon Suisan Kaisha, Nippon Light Metal Holdings, Sumitomo Heavy Industries, Japan Steel Works, Tokyo Tatemono and Furukawa Co. are rising 3 to 4 percent.

Oki Electric Industry, Mitsubishi Estate, Pioneer Corp., Pacific Metals, Sony Corp. (SNE), Sekisui House, West Japan Railway, Olympus Corp. and Shinsei Bank are all moving up by over 2 percent.

Meanwhile, despite a likely jump in earnings, Mitsui Mining & Smelting is declining more than 2.5 percent.

On the economic front, Japan had a merchandise trade deficit of 958.3 billion yen in September, the Ministry of Finance said on Wednesday. That missed forecasts for a shortfall of 780.0 billion yen following the 949.7 billion yen deficit in August.

Exports were up 6.9 percent on year, beating estimates for a gain of 6.5 percent following the 1.3 percent decline in the previous month.

Imports jumped an annual 6.2 percent versus forecasts for an increase of 2.7 percent after falling 1.4 percent a month earlier.

In the currency market, the U.S. dollar traded around 107 yen in early deals in Tokyo, up from Tuesday's close of 106.56 yen.

Among other markets in the Asia-Pacific region, Australia, Taiwan, South Korea and New Zealand are notably higher, while Shanghai is down marginally.

On Wall Street, stocks ended sharply higher on Tuesday, as traders reacted positively to the latest earnings news from some top notch companies, including Apple (AAPL).

The Dow surged up 215.1 points or 1.3 percent to 16,614.8 and the Nasdaq soared 103.4 points 2.4 percent to 4,419.5, while the S&P 500 jumped 37.3 points or 2 percent to 1,941.3.

Major European markets too closed with strong gains on Tuesday. While the French CAC 40 index jumped 2.3 percent, the German DAX index and the U.K.'s FTSE 100 index gained 1.9 percent and 1.7 percent, respectively.

U.S. crude oil ended higher on Tuesday, ahead of the weekly U.S. inventory data amid continued worries over excess supply globally and on concerns over the health of the global economy.

Crude oil futures for December delivery ended up $0.58 or 0.7 percent at $82.49 a barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange.


Read more: Japanese Market Rallies On Wall Street Lead, Weaker Yen - NASDAQ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Lower Oil Prices Seen Easing Japan’s Trade Pain - Japan Real Time - WSJ













October 22, 2014, 5:11 PM JST
*Lower Oil Prices Seen Easing Japan’s Trade Pain*
*ByMitsuru Obe*




Traders work in the crude oil and natural gas options pit on the floor of the New York Mercantile Exchange.
Getty Images
The recent sharp fall in crude prices comes as welcome news for nations that consume more oil than they produce, but it’s a particularly positive development for Japan, which is struggling with massive trade deficits.

Following the 2011 Fukushima nuclear accident, Japan has been forced to rely heavily on fossil fuels for 90% of its electricity generation, with natural gas accounting for half of the total.

In 2013, Japan, which racked up a Y11.5 trillion ($107.5 billion) trade deficit last year, paid an average $110 a barrel of oil, and a total of Y27 trillion for its imports of oil, natural gas and coal, or a third of total imports.

To the island nation’s great relief, crude oil prices are now on the decline. Last month, crude oil futures fell 5% to $91 a barrel in New York, and by another 9% so far in October.

According to economists at Mitsubishi UFJ Morgan Stanley Securities, if crude prices stay at their current levels around $82 a barrel, Japan could save Y5 trillion to Y6 trillion in import costs a year. Natural gas prices are linked to those for oil, and tend to move in tandem.

The question remains as to how long before these lower prices will be reflected in the nation’s trade bill. Data for September released Wednesday showed that an 11% jump in the volume of natural gas imports pushed the overall trade balance to a bigger-than-expected Y958 billion trade deficit.

The country paid an average $106 a barrel in September, according to the data. Since most of the oil is delivered by ship from the Middle East, the prices tend to reflect those two months ago.

It takes two-three months before the lower prices are fully reflected in trade data, says Hiroshi Hashimoto, an analyst at the Institute of Energy Economics. The lag reflects the long shipping time of oil and natural gas, as well as the way that purchase prices are determined. Natural gas prices are typically revised just once a month, based on the three-month moving average of crude oil prices, according to Mr. Hashimoto.

For now, Japan’s fuel import costs may be propped up by the weaker yen. But by December, the effects of the weak yen will be more than offset by those of the weaker oil prices, predicts Taro Saito, economist with NLI Research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

BOJ Sees Bigger Chance of Fall in CPI Below 1% - Real Time Economics - WSJ








October 23, 2014, 7:49 AM ET
*BOJ Sees Bigger Chance of Fall in CPI Below 1%*
*ByTatsuo Ito and Takashi Nakamichi*
The Bank of Japan now sees a much bigger possibility of inflation slipping below 1%, pushed down by falling crude oil prices, according to people familiar with the central bank’s thinking, a development that could rekindle market speculation for additional easing.

While the BOJ recognizes that lower oil prices are ultimately good for the economy as they reduce living costs from imported food to gasoline, the central bank is concerned about their effect over the shorter term.





Lower oil prices will reduce living costs from imported food to gasoline, but the central bank is concerned about their shorter term effect.
Bloomberg News
Viewed from the perspective of the bank’s goal to achieve stable inflation of 2% in about two years, the lower crude prices will likely outweigh recent falls in the yen, slowing down the BOJ’s mission to rid Japan of deflation.

A fall below 1% is now “possible,” said one of the people. Another person cited a “fifty-fifty” chance. The people also signaled that inflation could stay below 1% for more than one month, though one of them said sustained declines after October were unlikely.

Only a few months ago, a drop in price growth below 1% was seen by some economists as a trigger for the BOJ to consider extra stimulus, though the falls in the yen since then largely doused out speculation of imminent easing.

Still, financial markets are closely watching how the consumer price index fares over the coming months to gauge the possibility of whether the central bank will act again. The index, factoring out the effects of an increase in the sales tax in April and volatile perishable food prices, rose 1.1% in August, below its recent peak of 1.5% in April.

Crude oil prices have fallen by more than $20 per barrel over the past few months. The Dubai oil price, the benchmark oil transaction in Asia, fell $3 on Thursday to $82.30 per barrel.

The BOJ sees a $10 drop in crude oil prices weighing on CPI growth by at least 0.1 percentage point, the first person said.

If the recent decline in oil prices is sign of a further slowdown in the global economy, that’s also not good for the Japanese economy just as recent signs point to a pick-up in exports, the people said.

The BOJ is also concerned about the protracted impact of a continued fall in crude oil prices on inflation expectations, something the bank sees as key to eradicating years of deflation, the people said.

Board member Sayuri Shirai argued in a monthly magazine Thursday that various data suggest Japan’s long-term inflation expectations are hovering around 1% compared with around 2% in the U.S. and U.K. For the BOJ to achieve a stable 2% inflation target, those expectations needs to be stabilized at the same level, she said.

Ms. Shirai dissented on the policy board’s view at the previous meeting that inflation expectations appear to be rising on the whole.

Many BOJ watchers don’t expect the central bank to take additional stimulus when the policy board meets on Oct. 31. CPI data for September comes out the same day, with the central bank also slated to release its semi-annual forecasts on prices and growth over a three-year time frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Asia a bright spot in Japan's dim export picture- Nikkei Asian Review

October 23, 2014 7:00 pm JST
*Asia a bright spot in Japan's dim export picture*
TOKYO -- Japan's government and central bank are counting on export growth to help the economy overcome April's domestic-demand-dampening consumption tax hike. The latest figures show that despite a weak yen, overall shipments remain sluggish, though business with the rest of Asia is providing some hope.









Exports to the U.S. and Europe are slow. This kept Japan's volume in the July-September quarter almost flat, compared with the previous period, according to data released Wednesday by the Ministry of Finance.

In September, the volume did rise 2.8% on the year -- the first year-on-year increase in two months. This was largely driven by shipments to other Asian countries, with electronic parts accounting for a big chunk.

Still, exports lack the strength to provide that hoped-for economic fillip.

*Record trade deficit*

Trade values were skewed by the Japanese currency's tumble in September. That month, the yen went as low as 109 against the dollar. 

As a result, shipment value increased 6.9% on the year in September, to 6.383 trillion yen ($59 billion). On the flip side, import costs rose 6.2% to 7.341 trillion yen. This left the country with a 958.3 billion yen trade deficit for the month. 

For the April-September fiscal half, the trade deficit came to 5.427 trillion yen, a record for a first half. 

Meanwhile, the export volume index compiled by the Cabinet Office edged up only 0.6% on the quarter in the July-September term. The government and Bank of Japan consider this indicator of real exports, which exclude the effects of price changes, a key gauge of the economy's post-tax-hike health.

*Where the factories are*

*One of the main reasons why exports are weak despite the yen's depreciation is that Japanese manufacturers are increasingly opting for overseas production. *

The export volume index for Japan's shipments to the U.S. dropped 2.2% on the month in September. The volume of U.S.-bound car shipments has fallen for six straight months, on a year-on-year basis.

Japanese automakers such as Honda Motor and Mazda Motor have shifted some output to Mexico. Even though U.S. auto sales are strong, they lift Japanese exports less than they used to. 

The trend toward producing cars in or near target markets is "unlikely to change," even with a weaker yen, said Fumihiko Ike, chairman of the Japan Automobile Manufacturers Association. 

A generally shaky global economy is only adding to Japan's export woes. 

September's export volume index for shipments to the European Union fared even worse, plunging 6.3% on the month. For the whole July-September period, the index fell for the first time in three quarters. Germany, the region's powerhouse, and other economies have been losing steam.

Kiichi Murashima, chief economist at Citigroup Global Markets Japan, said global conditions remain unconducive to swift export growth.

*Thanks, neighbors*

Asia, then, is a rare bright spot. The region -- particularly its electronics industry -- is the reason Japan's overall export volume index posted even that modest 0.6% growth.

The volume index for Asia-bound shipments climbed 4.2% in September from the previous month. It increased 1.8% on the quarter in July through September.

Japanese electronic component makers saw brisk demand for parts for Apple's new iPhones -- released in September -- as well as rival products made by Chinese smartphone makers such as Xiaomi. Six major Japanese electronic parts manufacturers received orders totaling 1.26 trillion yen in the July-September term, a quarterly record.

"Production in Asia is growing as the U.S. economy recovers," said Junichi Makino, chief economist at SMBC Nikko Securities.

That may be so, but Japan's government and central bank are now under pressure to rethink their vision of a domestic recovery driven by external demand.

*Citigroup Global Markets Japan's Murashima predicts overseas demand will do "almost nothing" to boost real gross domestic product in the July-September quarter.* Some other private research institutes estimate that external demand will, at best, bump up real GDP by 0.1 of a percentage point.

(Nikkei)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

@Nihonjin1051 

Sorry for the off-topic question, but what is this site?

http://miya2tara3.seesaa.net/article/407451593.html

Note the comments below the article. I had no idea that so many PDF users were literate in Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic question, but what is this site?
> 
> http://miya2tara3.seesaa.net/article/407451593.html
> 
> Note the comments below the article. I had no idea that so many PDF users were literate in Japanese.



Ha ha ! It seems that this thread is a very popular area of interest by many Japanese readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese company inks $3.6B in charters to ship gas from Cameron Parish facility *








MATSUI 
said Monday (Sept. 29) that it has signed a $3.6 billion deal to charter five ships to carry liquefied natural gas from a planned Cameron Parish export hub to Japan. The Japanese trading company says it's working to contract for three additional ships to meet expected demand.
Mitsui, one of several Japanese investors teaming with Sempra Energy to build the $10 billion Cameron LNG export project, said the charters start in 2017 and 2018. They extend for 25 years.

The cost of the contracts for the initial five ships totals 400 billion Japanese yen, or more than $3.6 billion, according to a release.

The news comes on the heels of the U.S. Energy Department's Sept. 10 decision to approve Cameron LNG for broad LNG exports. The department must approve exports to countries without free-trade agreements with the United States such as Japan and India.

The facility will be allowed to export up to 1.7 billion cubic feet of domestically produced natural gas overseas for up to two decades.

Given Monday's announcement and the makeup of Cameron LNG's investors, it appears most of that natural gas will be destined for Japan.

Japan faces climbing electricity prices and many there see abundant U.S. natural gas as a way to counter the trend.

Alongside Mitsui & Co., Japanese investors in Cameron LNG include Japan LNG Investment, a joint venture of Mitsubishi Corp. and shipping company Nippon Yusen Kabashiki Kaisha.

Sempra Energy, based in San Diergo, is the majority owner of the project.

In March, Cameron LNG awarded a $6 billion contract to convert its existing Hackberry, La. complex from an import facility to a combination import and export facility. The facility will also have the capability to convert natural gas into liquid form on site.

Cameron LNG expects to be fully operational by 2019.

Japanese company inks $3.6B in charters to ship gas from Cameron Parish facility | NOLA.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

* ‘Japan factory output may recover; inflation to ease’ *


Japanese factory output probably recovered in September, but only moderately, and consumer price inflation may have dipped, a Reuters poll showed, adding to uncertainty over whether the government will decide to raise the sales tax again next year.

Other data next week will probably show that private spending remained lacklustre, while the unemployment rate may have ticked up last month, according to the poll.

Industrial production probably rose 2.2% in September from the previous month, the poll of 26 economists showed, after a revised 1.9% decline in August. That forecast is way below the 6% rise that manufacturers surveyed by the trade ministry had expected when it released the data for August last month.

“The economy is weak and exports lack momentum. Production activity will probably keep going up and down,” said an economist at Shinkin Central Bank in the Reuters survey.

The trade ministry will release the factory output data on October 29 at 8:50 am (October 28 at 2350 GMT). It will give manufacturers’ output forecasts for October and November at the same time. Separate government data on October 31 is forecast to show that core consumer price inflation slowed in September, indicating the Bank of Japan may need to adopt further easing steps to achieve its 2% inflation target for next fiscal year.

The nationwide core consumer price index, which includes oil products but excludes volatile prices of fresh fruit, vegetables and seafood, is expected to have risen 3%, the poll showed, after a 3.1% gain in August. Stripping out the impact of a sales tax increase in April, core inflation is expected to be 1%, after 1.1% in August and 1.3% in July.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has to decide this year whether to proceed with another sales tax increase next October, taking it to 10% from 8%. April’s increase from 5% caused the world’s third-biggest economy to shrink an annualised 7.1% in the second quarter from the first. Analysts in a separate Reuters survey forecast the economy would only recover by an annualised 2.9% in the third quarter. Core consumer prices in Tokyo, available a month earlier than the national index, are forecast to rise an annual 2.5% in October, down slightly from 2.6% in September. “Falls in gasoline prices reflecting an international resource price decline will contribute to a slowdown in consumer price inflation,” said an economist at Mitsubishi Research Institute.

Despite recent weak data, the BoJ appears set to resist pressure for more stimulus measures or to accept that its inflation target is unrealistically high at a policy meeting on October 31, according to people familiar with its deliberations.

The trade ministry will announce retail sales for September next Tuesday. The data is expected to show an annual 0.6% rise, up for a third straight month but slower than the 1.2% gain in August.

Household spending is forecast to drop 4.3% in September from a year before, the poll showed, down for a sixth straight month. The jobless rate may have have risen to 3.6% in September, according to the poll, from 3.5% in August. And the jobs-to-applicants ratio will probably be at 1.09, inching down from the 1.10 marked in June, July and August, the highest in 22 years.


‘Japan factory output may recover; inflation to ease’

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Pacific trade talks progress but gap remains between U.S., Japan *

(Reuters) - Negotiations for an ambitious trade pact among Pacific countries made significant progress over the weekend but there is still a gap between Japan and the United States over market access and other hurdles, trade representatives said on Monday.

The 12-nation Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) is central to President Barack Obama's policy of expanding the U.S. presence in Asia and the president has expressed hopes of concluding a deal by the end of the year.

But while all sides hailed the progress made during the latest round of talks, no breakthrough was forthcoming on the thorniest questions.

"There is no prospect for an agreement on market access (between Japan and the United States) at the moment," Japanese Economics Minister Akira Amari told a news conference in Sydney.

"I expect we will reach results that satisfy both (countries)," he said, adding they would hold further talks.

An agreement between Tokyo and Washington is crucial to securing the broader pact as other partners are reluctant to commit until they see how those two resolve their differences, particularly over access to each other's markets in sectors such as agriculture and automobiles.

Australian Trade Minister Andrew Robb, who hosted the meeting, said the shape of an "ambitious, comprehensive, high-standard and balanced deal" was forming.

"There is a real sense that we are within reach of the finish line and the prize does look very attractive," Robb said, describing the negotiations as at the "compromise stage".

"We are seeing a preparedness to make some of the difficult decisions. This includes some of the key issues that we've been circling for a long time in the whole IP (intellectual property) area and market access and state-owned enterprises and other areas."

The United States insists that Japan should lower barriers to agricultural imports, but Japan wants to protect sensitive products, including pork, beef, dairy and sugar.

U.S. Trade Representative Michael Froman said that by definition the issues left at the end of any negotiation are those that are the most difficult to solve.

"We certainly have outstanding issues with Japan on market access - on agriculture, on autos and we are not done yet," he told Reuters.

"And while we are making progress, we are not at a satisfactory resolution yet and that's why the work is going to continue."

ANTI-TRADE AGENDA?

Other major outstanding issues include intellectual property rights, particularly on products such as pharmaceuticals, environmental protection and country-specific issues around state-owned enterprises.

Opposition over those issues was visible in Australia, with anti-TPP protesters gathering on Saturday outside the hotel in Sydney where the negotiations were taking place.

Concerns that the agreement would help to drive up pharmaceutical prices must be taken as seriously as any potential trade benefits, Australian Medical Association President Brian Owler said on Sunday.

"I think it's very important that the interests of the Australian government but also of patients and individual consumers in Australia are protected through trade agreements," he told the Australian Broadcasting Corporation.

But Robb dismissed those concerns and similar worries that provisions for investor-state dispute settlement, or ISDS, in the agreement could see Australian laws such as its tobacco packaging legislation overturned by global business giants.

"The fact is that for 30 years now Australia has progressively engaged with now 28 countries with investment agreements which include an ISDS ... and the sun is still coming up every morning," Robb told reporters.

"I think a lot of the statements that have certainly been made in Australia amount to deliberate scaremongering - not all of them, but a lot of them amount to deliberate scaremongering by those who have fundamentally an anti-trade agenda."


Pacific trade talks progress but gap remains between U.S., Japan | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Israel Chemicals selling sections to Japanese giant*


Just days after Toyota ran a hackathon in Israel – the first ever tech event being held by a large Japanese corporation in Israel – another Japanese conglomerate is entering into a deal with an Israeli firm. Kurita Water Industries Ltd., Japan’s leading water treatment company in the industrial field, announced that it was acquiring the APW (aluminum, paper chemicals, and water treatment) business units of Israel Chemicals (ICL). The deal is worth €250 million, the companies said.



The sale fits in with both companies’ strategies, they said. Kurita, which is seeking to expand overseas, will acquire the already functioning units of ICL, mostly in Germany, while Israel Chemicals, which has been seeking to reduce its footprint in non-core businesses – in part in order to comply with new laws in Israel requiring that large corporations divest part of their holdings – found a buyer that will help the company with its “Next Step Forward” strategy, launched late last year. The strategy calls for ICL to “divest its non-core businesses to focus on its core operations in the agriculture, food and engineered materials markets and to optimize its positioning in those markets,” ICL said.

Read more: Israel Chemicals selling sections to Japanese giant | The Times of Israel Israel Chemicals selling sections to Japanese giant | The Times of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Last Chance for Japan? by Stephen S. Roach - Project Syndicate




*BUSINESS & FINANCE*




*STEPHEN S. ROACH*
Stephen S. Roach, former Chairman of Morgan Stanley Asia and the firm's chief economist, is a senior fellow at Yale University’s Jackson Institute of Global Affairs and a senior lecturer at Yale’s School of Management. He is the author of the new book Unbalanced: The Codependency of America and China.

OCT 28, 2014
*Last Chance for Japan?*
NEW HAVEN – Japan is the petri dish for the struggle against the secular stagnation that is now gripping most major developed economies. And, notwithstanding all of the fanfare surrounding “Abenomics,” Japan’s economy remains moribund. In the six quarters of Shinzo Abe’s latest stint as prime minister, annualized real GDP growth has averaged just 1.4% – up only slightly from the anemic post-1992 average of 1%.

Abenomics, with its potentially powerful combination of monetary and fiscal stimulus, coupled with a wide array of structural reforms, was supposed to end Japan’s “lost decades.” All three “arrows” of the strategy were to be aimed at freeing the economy from a 15-year deflationary quagmire.

Unfortunately, not all of the arrows have been soaring in flight. The Bank of Japan seems well on its way to delivering on the first one – embracing what it calls quantitative and qualitative easing (QQE). Relative to GDP, the BOJ’s monetary-policy gambit could actually far outstrip the efforts of America’s Federal Reserve.

But the flight of the other two arrows is shaky, at best. In recent days, Abe has raised serious questions about proceeding with the second phase of a previously legislated consumer-tax hike that has long been viewed as the linchpin of Japan’s debt-consolidation strategy. Abe has flinched because the economy remains weak, posing renewed risks of a deflationary relapse. Meanwhile, the third arrow of structural reforms – especially tax, education, and immigration reforms – is nowhere near its target.

Abenomics, one might conclude, is basically a Japanese version of the failed policy combination deployed in the United States and Europe: massive unconventional liquidity injections by central banks (with the European Central Bank apparently now poised to follow the Fed), but little in the way of fundamental fiscal and structural reforms. The political expedience of the short-term monetary fix has triumphed once again.

Such a gamble is especially problematic for Japan. With an aging – and now declining – working-age population, it has limited scope for reviving growth. Japan must either squeeze more out of its existing workforce by boosting productivity, or uncover new sources of demand at home or abroad.

At home, that could mean adding workers, either by boosting female participation in the work force, which, at 63%, is among the lowest in the developed world, or relaxing immigration restrictions. Unfortunately, there has been little progress on either front. Moreover, even if the political will to launch third-arrow structural reforms were suddenly to strengthen – a dubious proposition – any productivity payback would most likely take a long time to materialize.

That leaves external demand, which underscores what is perhaps Abenomics’ most serious strategic flaw: It does not take into consideration some of the biggest changes that are likely to occur in the global economy. That is a great pity, because Japan is well positioned to take advantage of one of the most powerful global trends – the coming rebalancing of the Chinese and US economies.

China appears to be more committed to restructuring than the US – at least for the foreseeable future. Its Third Plenum reforms provide a cohesive framework for a pro-consumption transformation. Though America currently remains intent on resurrecting a tired growth model, there is good reason to hope that it, too, will eventually rebalance.

Japan cannot afford to squander these opportunities. As the main driver of Chinese growth shifts from external to domestic demand, who could benefit more than Japanese exporters? China is already Japan’s largest export market, leaving it ideally situated to capture additional market share in the coming surge of Chinese demand for consumer products and services.

Likewise, Japan stands to benefit from its technological prowess in environmental remediation – an urgent priority for China in the years ahead. Japan already has great expertise in many of the solutions to some of China’s toughest problems.

Japan is also likely to gain from a long-overdue rebalancing of the US economy. A shift in the US – from excessive consumption of goods largely sourced in low-wage developing countries to the capital equipment that an increasingly investment-led economy will require – would play to Japan’s greatest strengths. As a global leader in sophisticated machinery and the earth-moving equipment needed for infrastructure investment, Japan should be able to to seize these opportunities.

In looking to external demand, Japan should not lose sight of its earlier achievements. In the 1970s and 1980s, Japan was the envy of the world, owing to an all-powerful export machine that tapped the demand of a rapidly growing global economy. “Japan, Inc.” still has a good institutional memory of what it takes to draw support from external demand.

It is time to recapture that memory. Failure to do so would leave Japan, the world’s third largest economy, at risk of being further marginalized by transformations in the world’s two largest, the US and China.

There is one obvious and important caveat: Poor Sino-Japanese relations, owing to unresolved historical grievances, could prevent Japan from realizing the economic benefits implied by China’s economic rebalancing.

The interplay between economics and politics lies at the heart of the rise and fall of great powers. In a rapidly changing world, underscored by likely shifts in the economic structure of China and the US, Japan cannot afford to lose sight of that fact. Just as the US and China have much to gain by transforming their economies, Japan is running out of time. In the grip of two lost decades and counting, this could be Japan’s last chance.

Last Chance for Japan? by Stephen S. Roach - Project Syndicate


Read more at Last Chance for Japan? by Stephen S. Roach - Project Syndicate


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

First, investing through anime, now tourism promotion through anime?

---

Embassy of Israel Releases Promotional Anime - Japan Real Time - WSJ











October 29, 2014, 2:53 PM JST

*Embassy of Israel Releases Promotional Anime*


*ByJohn D'Amico*
The Embassy of Israel in Japan unveiled an unexpected promotional effort yesterday: an online anime series.






Running in a series of seven installments on the embassy’s official YouTube channel, the anime with a comedic touch” will introduce facts about Israel to Japanese viewers, according to the project announcement. It features the adventures of two sisters, Saki and Noriko, as they explore Israel on vacation. Also making an appearance is the embassy’s official anime mascot, Shalom-chan, a parrot adorned with the Star of David and carrying an olive branch. Shalom-chan “is working hard for world peace as Israel’s goodwill ambassador,” the mascot’s official biography states.

In the first episode, the two sisters touch down at Ben Gurion Airport and get a taste of city life. The younger sister, who at first thought Israel was nothing but desert, is won over by the modernity, safety, and good wine of the country. It turns out, however, that the elder sister is having some trouble in her marriage, ending the episode with a note of foreboding.

Throughout the episode, Shalom-chan provides facts about Israel, ranging from basic information about population to the popularity of Japan in Israel. The embassy used the company Manganimation to produce the videos. According to data from Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics, so far just under 10,000 Japanese have visited Israel as tourists this year.

Reaction online to the video seems mixed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527227812223012865"Watching the anime produced by the Israeli Embassy I got really angry."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527088199793786880Others took to parody, copying the opening line of the video "Let's go to Israel!" but pairing it with a quite different picture.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526967688313049088"The promotional anime made by the Israeli Embassy was surprisingly interesting. I look forward to its continuation."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> First, investing through anime, now tourism promotion through anime?
> 
> ---
> 
> Embassy of Israel Releases Promotional Anime - Japan Real Time - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 29, 2014, 2:53 PM JST
> 
> *Embassy of Israel Releases Promotional Anime*
> 
> 
> *ByJohn D'Amico*
> The Embassy of Israel in Japan unveiled an unexpected promotional effort yesterday: an online anime series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running in a series of seven installments on the embassy’s official YouTube channel, the anime with a comedic touch” will introduce facts about Israel to Japanese viewers, according to the project announcement. It features the adventures of two sisters, Saki and Noriko, as they explore Israel on vacation. Also making an appearance is the embassy’s official anime mascot, Shalom-chan, a parrot adorned with the Star of David and carrying an olive branch. Shalom-chan “is working hard for world peace as Israel’s goodwill ambassador,” the mascot’s official biography states.
> 
> In the first episode, the two sisters touch down at Ben Gurion Airport and get a taste of city life. The younger sister, who at first thought Israel was nothing but desert, is won over by the modernity, safety, and good wine of the country. It turns out, however, that the elder sister is having some trouble in her marriage, ending the episode with a note of foreboding.
> 
> Throughout the episode, Shalom-chan provides facts about Israel, ranging from basic information about population to the popularity of Japan in Israel. The embassy used the company Manganimation to produce the videos. According to data from Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics, so far just under 10,000 Japanese have visited Israel as tourists this year.
> 
> Reaction online to the video seems mixed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527227812223012865"Watching the anime produced by the Israeli Embassy I got really angry."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527088199793786880Others took to parody, copying the opening line of the video "Let's go to Israel!" but pairing it with a quite different picture.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526967688313049088"The promotional anime made by the Israeli Embassy was surprisingly interesting. I look forward to its continuation."




This is just so wonderful to see, the development, blossoming of Israeli-Japanese (just like the alphabet, lol) relations. It is only natural that Israel cooperate not only in matters of politics, but also military defense, cultural and people to people relations. The JCJ (Jewish Community of Japan) should be utilized by the Japan Government to broaden relations between the two countries. Relations are already strong, but it can be even stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Excellent update ! 


*Japan factory output jumps, but Abe needs more to cement tax plan *

(Reuters) - Japan's industrial output rose at the fastest pace in eight months in September, but analysts say the economy would need to show more signs of a durable recovery before the government can confidently proceed with plans for a second sales tax hike.

The 2.7 percent rise in factory output topped economists' median estimate of a 2.2 percent gain, led by demand for cars and smartphones, the trade ministry's data showed, following a 1.9 percent drop in August.

The upbeat report comes on the heels of government data on Tuesday showing retail sales rose for the third straight month in September - evidence the economy may be finally gaining traction after slumping on the back of an April sales tax hike .




Still, doubts remain whether Prime Minister Shinzo Abe could proceed with a second increase in the sales tax planned for October 2015, with markets continuing to speculate the Bank of Japan or the government would offer additional stimulus to safeguard a fragile recovery.

"The outlook is not so bright. Final domestic demand is unlikely to rebound as it takes time for private consumption to recover given deterioration in job-related indicators," said Hiromichi Shirakawa, chief economist at Credit Suisse in Tokyo.

"Prospects for external demand have not improved either. China's domestic demand is slowing and U.S. ISM (manufacturing activity index) suggests that global output is likely to slow in January-March."

Many analysts hope Abe will decide in December to proceed with the planned tax hike next year, but expect such a decision to be accompanied by plans for fresh stimulus measures. Markets fear that dithering over the tax plan could undermine confidence in Japan's public finances and hit the economy hard.

The BOJ, however, is in mood to ease policy again anytime soon.

At its policy review on Friday the central bank is expected to slash its growth projections but stick to its rosy view that the economy is on track to meet a 2 percent inflation target sometime next year - a prediction seen as unrealistic by many analysts.

The April sales tax hike to 8 percent from 5 percent drove the world's third-biggest economy into its deepest quarterly slump since the 2009 global financial crisis in the second quarter. Since then, a run of weak data has cast doubt about Abe's plans for the second tax increase, seen as a key in government efforts to contain Japan's heavy debt load.

SHAKY GLOBAL ECONOMY

Factory activity has been languishing since the April tax hike, which dampened demand for cars and housing construction, leaving companies saddled with a pile of inventories of unsold goods.

Cooling global growth may also weigh on external demand and factory output, particularly with a slowdown in China and the threat of recession in Europe complicating Abe's strategy to reflate the economy and quash deflation.

Highlighting the growing global risks, Sweden's central bank cut interest rates more than expected to zero on Tuesday to ward off prolonged deflation risk.

The uncertainty was reflected in Japanese manufacturers' outlook, with the ministry's survey showing they expected output to fall 0.1 percent in October but increase 1.0 percent in November.

"Companies are entering a stage where it needs to adjust inventories and production. We'll closely watch how long this adjustment will last," said a trade ministry official. The ministry notched up its view of industrial output, saying it is "seesawing", from the previous description that it was weakening.

Other key indicators for September due this week are also likely to show falling household spending, slowing consumer inflation and a rising jobless rate.

The government plans to raise the sales tax to 10 percent in October 2015 in a bid to fund bulging welfare costs and rein in mammoth public debt that at twice the size of the economy is by far the worst in the industrial world.

Analysts polled by Reuters forecast the economy would grow an annualised 2.9 percent in the third quarter, after an annualised 7.1 percent slump in the prior three months.

Some analysts believe the economy may have enough momentum to absorb the second sales tax increase, though concede the decision may not be straight forward.

"I think economic growth in the third quarter will be strong enough to allow for another sales tax hike, but it all depends on how confident the politicians are about the economy," said Norio Miyagawa, senior economist at Mizuho Securities Research & Consulting Co.


Japan factory output jumps, but Abe needs more to cement tax plan | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raphael

Last Chance for Japan? by Stephen S. Roach - Project Syndicate

NEW HAVEN – Japan is the petri dish for the struggle against the secular stagnation that is now gripping most major developed economies. And, notwithstanding all of the fanfare surrounding “Abenomics,” Japan’s economy remains moribund. In the six quarters of Shinzo Abe’s latest stint as prime minister, annualized real GDP growth has averaged just 1.4% – up only slightly from the anemic post-1992 average of 1%.

Abenomics, with its potentially powerful combination of monetary and fiscal stimulus, coupled with a wide array of structural reforms, was supposed to end Japan’s “lost decades.” All three “arrows” of the strategy were to be aimed at freeing the economy from a 15-year deflationary quagmire.

Unfortunately, not all of the arrows have been soaring in flight. The Bank of Japan seems well on its way to delivering on the first one – embracing what it calls quantitative and qualitative easing (QQE). Relative to GDP, the BOJ’s monetary-policy gambit could actually far outstrip the efforts of America’s Federal Reserve.

But the flight of the other two arrows is shaky, at best. In recent days, Abe has raised serious questions about proceeding with the second phase of a previously legislated consumer-tax hike that has long been viewed as the linchpin of Japan’s debt-consolidation strategy. Abe has flinched because the economy remains weak, posing renewed risks of a deflationary relapse. Meanwhile, the third arrow of structural reforms – especially tax, education, and immigration reforms – is nowhere near its target.

Abenomics, one might conclude, is basically a Japanese version of the failed policy combination deployed in the United States and Europe: massive unconventional liquidity injections by central banks (with the European Central Bank apparently now poised to follow the Fed), but little in the way of fundamental fiscal and structural reforms. The political expedience of the short-term monetary fix has triumphed once again.

Such a gamble is especially problematic for Japan. With an aging – and now declining – working-age population, it has limited scope for reviving growth. Japan must either squeeze more out of its existing workforce by boosting productivity, or uncover new sources of demand at home or abroad.

At home, that could mean adding workers, either by boosting female participation in the work force, which, at 63%, is among the lowest in the developed world, or relaxing immigration restrictions. Unfortunately, there has been little progress on either front. Moreover, even if the political will to launch third-arrow structural reforms were suddenly to strengthen – a dubious proposition – any productivity payback would most likely take a long time to materialize.

That leaves external demand, which underscores what is perhaps Abenomics’ most serious strategic flaw: It does not take into consideration some of the biggest changes that are likely to occur in the global economy. That is a great pity, because Japan is well positioned to take advantage of one of the most powerful global trends – the coming rebalancing of the Chinese and US economies.

China appears to be more committed to restructuring than the US – at least for the foreseeable future. Its Third Plenum reforms provide a cohesive framework for a pro-consumption transformation. Though America currently remains intent on resurrecting a tired growth model, there is good reason to hope that it, too, will eventually rebalance.

Japan cannot afford to squander these opportunities. As the main driver of Chinese growth shifts from external to domestic demand, who could benefit more than Japanese exporters? China is already Japan’s largest export market, leaving it ideally situated to capture additional market share in the coming surge of Chinese demand for consumer products and services.

Likewise, Japan stands to benefit from its technological prowess in environmental remediation – an urgent priority for China in the years ahead. Japan already has great expertise in many of the solutions to some of China’s toughest problems.

Japan is also likely to gain from a long-overdue rebalancing of the US economy. A shift in the US – from excessive consumption of goods largely sourced in low-wage developing countries to the capital equipment that an increasingly investment-led economy will require – would play to Japan’s greatest strengths. As a global leader in sophisticated machinery and the earth-moving equipment needed for infrastructure investment, Japan should be able to to seize these opportunities.

In looking to external demand, Japan should not lose sight of its earlier achievements. In the 1970s and 1980s, Japan was the envy of the world, owing to an all-powerful export machine that tapped the demand of a rapidly growing global economy. “Japan, Inc.” still has a good institutional memory of what it takes to draw support from external demand.

It is time to recapture that memory. Failure to do so would leave Japan, the world’s third largest economy, at risk of being further marginalized by transformations in the world’s two largest, the US and China.

There is one obvious and important caveat: Poor Sino-Japanese relations, owing to unresolved historical grievances, could prevent Japan from realizing the economic benefits implied by China’s economic rebalancing.

The interplay between economics and politics lies at the heart of the rise and fall of great powers. In a rapidly changing world, underscored by likely shifts in the economic structure of China and the US, Japan cannot afford to lose sight of that fact. Just as the US and China have much to gain by transforming their economies, Japan is running out of time. In the grip of two lost decades and counting, this could be Japan’s last chance.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Raphael said:


> Last Chance for Japan? by Stephen S. Roach - Project Syndicate
> 
> NEW HAVEN – Japan is the petri dish for the struggle against the secular stagnation that is now gripping most major developed economies. And, notwithstanding all of the fanfare surrounding “Abenomics,” Japan’s economy remains moribund. In the six quarters of Shinzo Abe’s latest stint as prime minister, annualized real GDP growth has averaged just 1.4% – up only slightly from the anemic post-1992 average of 1%.
> 
> Abenomics, with its potentially powerful combination of monetary and fiscal stimulus, coupled with a wide array of structural reforms, was supposed to end Japan’s “lost decades.” All three “arrows” of the strategy were to be aimed at freeing the economy from a 15-year deflationary quagmire.
> 
> Unfortunately, not all of the arrows have been soaring in flight. The Bank of Japan seems well on its way to delivering on the first one – embracing what it calls quantitative and qualitative easing (QQE). Relative to GDP, the BOJ’s monetary-policy gambit could actually far outstrip the efforts of America’s Federal Reserve.
> 
> But the flight of the other two arrows is shaky, at best. In recent days, Abe has raised serious questions about proceeding with the second phase of a previously legislated consumer-tax hike that has long been viewed as the linchpin of Japan’s debt-consolidation strategy. Abe has flinched because the economy remains weak, posing renewed risks of a deflationary relapse. Meanwhile, the third arrow of structural reforms – especially tax, education, and immigration reforms – is nowhere near its target.
> 
> Abenomics, one might conclude, is basically a Japanese version of the failed policy combination deployed in the United States and Europe: massive unconventional liquidity injections by central banks (with the European Central Bank apparently now poised to follow the Fed), but little in the way of fundamental fiscal and structural reforms. The political expedience of the short-term monetary fix has triumphed once again.
> 
> Such a gamble is especially problematic for Japan. With an aging – and now declining – working-age population, it has limited scope for reviving growth. Japan must either squeeze more out of its existing workforce by boosting productivity, or uncover new sources of demand at home or abroad.
> 
> At home, that could mean adding workers, either by boosting female participation in the work force, which, at 63%, is among the lowest in the developed world, or relaxing immigration restrictions. Unfortunately, there has been little progress on either front. Moreover, even if the political will to launch third-arrow structural reforms were suddenly to strengthen – a dubious proposition – any productivity payback would most likely take a long time to materialize.
> 
> That leaves external demand, which underscores what is perhaps Abenomics’ most serious strategic flaw: It does not take into consideration some of the biggest changes that are likely to occur in the global economy. That is a great pity, because Japan is well positioned to take advantage of one of the most powerful global trends – the coming rebalancing of the Chinese and US economies.
> 
> China appears to be more committed to restructuring than the US – at least for the foreseeable future. Its Third Plenum reforms provide a cohesive framework for a pro-consumption transformation. Though America currently remains intent on resurrecting a tired growth model, there is good reason to hope that it, too, will eventually rebalance.
> 
> Japan cannot afford to squander these opportunities. As the main driver of Chinese growth shifts from external to domestic demand, who could benefit more than Japanese exporters? China is already Japan’s largest export market, leaving it ideally situated to capture additional market share in the coming surge of Chinese demand for consumer products and services.
> 
> Likewise, Japan stands to benefit from its technological prowess in environmental remediation – an urgent priority for China in the years ahead. Japan already has great expertise in many of the solutions to some of China’s toughest problems.
> 
> Japan is also likely to gain from a long-overdue rebalancing of the US economy. A shift in the US – from excessive consumption of goods largely sourced in low-wage developing countries to the capital equipment that an increasingly investment-led economy will require – would play to Japan’s greatest strengths. As a global leader in sophisticated machinery and the earth-moving equipment needed for infrastructure investment, Japan should be able to to seize these opportunities.
> 
> In looking to external demand, Japan should not lose sight of its earlier achievements. In the 1970s and 1980s, Japan was the envy of the world, owing to an all-powerful export machine that tapped the demand of a rapidly growing global economy. “Japan, Inc.” still has a good institutional memory of what it takes to draw support from external demand.
> 
> It is time to recapture that memory. Failure to do so would leave Japan, the world’s third largest economy, at risk of being further marginalized by transformations in the world’s two largest, the US and China.
> 
> There is one obvious and important caveat: Poor Sino-Japanese relations, owing to unresolved historical grievances, could prevent Japan from realizing the economic benefits implied by China’s economic rebalancing.
> 
> The interplay between economics and politics lies at the heart of the rise and fall of great powers. In a rapidly changing world, underscored by likely shifts in the economic structure of China and the US, Japan cannot afford to lose sight of that fact. Just as the US and China have much to gain by transforming their economies, Japan is running out of time. In the grip of two lost decades and counting, this could be Japan’s last chance.



Aww, I already posted this on the last page: Japan Economy News & Updates | Page 33

Do you have me on your ignore list? (I suppose a non-response would be an affirmative)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Aww, I already posted this on the last page: Japan Economy News & Updates | Page 33
> 
> Do you have me on your ignore list? (I suppose a non-response would be an affirmative)



No of course not! I just didn't check the last page. No one has the stamina to carefully peruse a 34-page thread.

I don't have anyone on my ignore list, not least one of the more informed and contributive members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Some sobering news, I'd say. 


*Hitachi's first-half net profit nearly triples*

TOKYO —

Hitachi said Wednesday its net profit for the six months to September nearly tripled to 91.54 billion yen as it hiked its full-year earnings forecast.

The vast conglomerate said net profit was up from 32.77 billion yen a year earlier, as it pointed to a strong performance in its information technology and elevator divisions.

Operating profit rose about 23% to 214.02 billion yen on sales of 4.50 trillion yen, up 0.6%, said the company which sells everything from batteries to nuclear plants.

Hitachi also revised up its annual forecast.

It now expects a net profit of 250 billion yen on sales of 9.5 trillion yen, up from a previous outlook of 230 billion yen and 9.4 trillion yen, respectively.

Demand picked up for IT systems, electronic devices, and so-called social infrastructure such as elevators and trains, Hitachi said.

Strong demand for elevators and escalators in China helped results, Hitachi added, but it also warned that demand some parts of the world could be shaky.

“In terms of the overall global business environment going forward, the US economy will likely keep a steady recovery path while the global economy as a whole faces uncertainties,” it said in a statement.

“Risks pertaining to the European economy such as financial instability in southern Europe and the Ukraine crisis, a slowing growth in the Chinese economy, and geopolitical risks in the Middle East” may weigh on results.

Hitachi's first-half net profit nearly triples ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Some sobering news, I'd say.
> 
> 
> *Hitachi's first-half net profit nearly triples*
> 
> TOKYO —
> 
> Hitachi said Wednesday its net profit for the six months to September nearly tripled to 91.54 billion yen as it hiked its full-year earnings forecast.
> 
> The vast conglomerate said net profit was up from 32.77 billion yen a year earlier, as it pointed to a strong performance in its information technology and elevator divisions.
> 
> Operating profit rose about 23% to 214.02 billion yen on sales of 4.50 trillion yen, up 0.6%, said the company which sells everything from batteries to nuclear plants.
> 
> Hitachi also revised up its annual forecast.
> 
> It now expects a net profit of 250 billion yen on sales of 9.5 trillion yen, up from a previous outlook of 230 billion yen and 9.4 trillion yen, respectively.
> 
> Demand picked up for IT systems, electronic devices, and so-called social infrastructure such as elevators and trains, Hitachi said.
> 
> Strong demand for elevators and escalators in China helped results, Hitachi added, but it also warned that demand some parts of the world could be shaky.
> 
> “In terms of the overall global business environment going forward, the US economy will likely keep a steady recovery path while the global economy as a whole faces uncertainties,” it said in a statement.
> 
> “Risks pertaining to the European economy such as financial instability in southern Europe and the Ukraine crisis, a slowing growth in the Chinese economy, and geopolitical risks in the Middle East” may weigh on results.
> 
> Hitachi's first-half net profit nearly triples ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion



Hitachi shows the way forward for Japan, Inc. Here's an excerpt from an article I read yesterday in the WSJ:

http://online.wsj.com/articles/hitachi-profit-rises-company-raises-full-year-outlook-1414579756

Like other Japanese companies confronting a stagnant domestic market with a shrinking population, *Hitachi is moving to expand internationally*. Overseas sales accounted for 47% of sales in the first half through Sep. 30, up by one percentage point from a year earlier. *Mr. Nakamura said that Hitachi, after moving the headquarters of its rail business to London, would take other steps to decentralize its management.*

*In another move toward international norms—and a rejection of traditional Japanese corporate practice—Hitachi is shifting from a seniority-based compensation system for managers in Japan and adopting a performance-based pay scale*, Mr. Nakamura said, adding that this was necessary to compete for global talent.

“We started from Ibaraki prefecture,” he said, referring to the provincial region that surrounds Hitachi city, home to the company’s original plants. “We were a typical Japanese company. We will go more global.”​We discussed this a long time ago in that thread about the decline of the Japanese electronic giants, so it's a good sign that several of the Japanese conglomerates are taking the steps necessary to succeed in today's global economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Good to see this update, this gives me some fresh encouragements of brighter days ahead. 

--------------

*Japan's industrial production up 2.7% in Sept *

TOKYO —

Japan’s September factory production posted its biggest rise in eight months, official data showed Wednesday, but the news failed to dispel doubts about the strength of the wider economy following a recent string of weak figures.

Industrial production rose 2.7% on-month, reversing a drop of 1.9% in August, the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry said.

That reading beat the median market forecast of a 2.2% rise and is the highest rise since a 3.9% expansion in January.

However, the quarterly data were less rosy with output from Japan’s factories shrinking 1.9% in July-September from the previous quarter, as makers of cars and home appliances tried to bring down their inventories after an April sales tax rise hit consumer spending.

The quarterly output drop followed a 3.8% fall in April-June, when the world’s number three economy suffered its biggest contraction since the 2011 quake-tsunami disaster.

Industrial output had grown at its fastest rate in more than two years in January as it caught up with stronger demand, before losing steam in the following months.

Retail sales also got a boost ahead of the April 1 sales tax rise—Japan’s first in 17 years—as shoppers made a last-minute dash to buy staples and big-ticket items such as cars and refrigerators before prices went up.

The industry ministry remained cautious despite the monthly upturn in manufacturing activity.

“Industrial production fluctuates indecisively,” it said in a monthly report, a more upbeat assessment than its August report, when the ministry said production “has weakened”.

A survey of manufacturers released with the data showed that they expected factory production to edge down 0.1% on-month in October and then pick up 1% in November.

“The surge in manufacturing output in September suggests that the sector has finally turned the corner, but a strong recovery is not on the cards,” Marcel Thieliant, Japan economist at Capital Economics, said in a note.

Despite the lackluster production, however, Japan is likely to manage to post small growth in the third quarter as activity in other parts of the economy such as the retail sector “seems to have picked up”, he said.

“Overall, we still expect GDP to increase by around 0.5% quarter-on-quarter in Q3,” following a drop of 1.8% in the second quarter, he said.

Third-quarter GDP data due out on November 17 will be closely watched for clues as to how Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s economy growth blitz, known as “Abenomics”, is faring.

The data will be a key factor in whether Abe decides to raise the sales tax again to 10 percent next year—seen as crucial to Japan paying down a massive national debt.

The GDP data could also influence the Bank of Japan’s monetary policy, which has been aimed at stoking inflation, but which has had an adverse impact on private consumption.


Japan's industrial production up 2.7% in Sept ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

------------------------------------



*Honda net profit up 19% *


TOKYO —

Honda on Tuesday said its six-month net profit jumped almost 19%, but the Japanese automaker, dented by a series of recalls, cut its earnings outlook for the full fiscal year.

The Civic and Accord maker posted a 288.41 billion yen net profit in April-September, up from 242.87 billion a year earlier, while sales rose to 6 trillion yen from 5.72 trillion yen.

However, Japan’s number three automaker net profit in the year to the end of March was estimated at 565 billion yen, down from an earlier 600 billion yen forecast, owing to a downturn at home and in other key Asian markets, including China.

The company also trimmed its full-year sales forecast to 12.75 trillion yen, from 12.8 trillion yen previously.

“Reflecting ... the forecast decline in unit sales in Japan and China due to the difficult business environment, Honda made some revisions to the previously announced forecasts for the current fiscal year,” it said in a statement.

Japanese sales have been dented by recalls of Honda’s new Fit subcompact.

The latest recall, of about 426,000 Fits and other vehicles in Japan, prompted Honda’s top executives to take three-month pay cuts to atone for the problems.

But Honda credited rising revenue in the first half to “brisk sales of vehicles and motorcycles in addition to positive impacts from currency rates”.

The statement added: “The operating profit rose 1.7% year on year after cost-cutting efforts despite higher expenses for sales, general management and research and development.”

The Japanese auto industry has benefited from the big-spending policies of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, with huge monetary easing measures from the premier’s hand-picked team at the Bank of Japan helping push down the yen since last year.

A weaker yen boosts the competitiveness of Japanese exporters and inflates their repatriated overseas profits, although the effect has been waning in recent months, analysts say.

“The lower yen is undoubtedly a tailwind but factors other than that have not improved significantly from the first quarter,” said Credit Suisse analyst Masahiro Akita.

“A recovery in domestic sales since the April tax rise has been slow…(and) it is also unclear how demand in China—a core market for Japanese automakers—will fare” in the coming months, he added.

Japan raised its sales tax in April for the first time in 17 years in a bid to help pay down an eye-watering national debt.

But the levy hike hit growth in the world’s number three economy as consumer spending dropped off once prices went up on April 1.

That hurt demand for big-ticket items, including vehicles.

Honda is the first of Japan’s “Big Three” automakers to post its latest earnings, with rival Toyota and Nissan both reporting next week.

Honda net profit up 19% ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Hitachi shows the way forward for Japan, Inc. Here's an excerpt from an article I read yesterday in the WSJ:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/hitachi-profit-rises-company-raises-full-year-outlook-1414579756
> 
> Like other Japanese companies confronting a stagnant domestic market with a shrinking population, *Hitachi is moving to expand internationally*. Overseas sales accounted for 47% of sales in the first half through Sep. 30, up by one percentage point from a year earlier. *Mr. Nakamura said that Hitachi, after moving the headquarters of its rail business to London, would take other steps to decentralize its management.*
> 
> *In another move toward international norms—and a rejection of traditional Japanese corporate practice—Hitachi is shifting from a seniority-based compensation system for managers in Japan and adopting a performance-based pay scale*, Mr. Nakamura said, adding that this was necessary to compete for global talent.
> 
> “We started from Ibaraki prefecture,” he said, referring to the provincial region that surrounds Hitachi city, home to the company’s original plants. “We were a typical Japanese company. We will go more global.”​We discussed this a long time ago in that thread about the decline of the Japanese electronic giants, so it's a good sign that several of the Japanese conglomerates are taking the steps necessary to succeed in today's global economy.



that's certainly for general review. but more important factor still stays with the business unit and operation shift to better competitete in the niche of world market.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

kawaraj said:


> that's certainly for general review. but more important factor still stays with the business unit and operation shift to better competitete in the niche of world market.



These are the steps that enable Hitachi to compete. Localized management, meritocracy-based compensation, business-line rationalization. It's not rocket science; General Electric (Hitachi's peer) went through this exercise over 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Japan central bank shocks market with fresh easing - MarketWatch

*Japan central bank shocks market with fresh easing*

Published: Oct 31, 2014 1:21 a.m. ET






By

*MICHAELKITCHEN*
ASIA EDITOR




Shutterstock/Cristina Negoita
LOS ANGELES (MarketWatch) — In an unexpected move, the Bank of Japan’s policy board voted by a 5-to-4 margin to expand the pace of its quantitative easing, sending Tokyo stocks soaring and the Japanese yen falling sharply.

The central bank expanded the size of its Japanese Government Bond purchases to the equivalent of “about 80 trillion yen” ($727 billion) a year, an increase of ¥30 trillion from the previous pace. It said it would also buy longer-dated JGBs, seeking an average remaining maturity of 7-10 years.

The central bank also said it would triple its purchases of exchange-traded funds and real-estate investment trusts.

Concerns about dwindling inflation appeared to drive the move, with the Bank of Japan saying that “on the price front, somewhat weak developments in demand following the [April 1] consumption-tax hike and a substantial decline in crude-oil prices have been exerting downward pressure recently.”

It said that “if the current downward pressure on prices remains ... there is a risk that conversion of deflationary mindset, which has so far been progressing steadily, might be delayed.”

It also added that the so-called “quantitative and qualitative easing” program would continue “as long as it is necessary.”

Earlier in the day, data showed that Japan’s inflation rate in September had hit its lowest level in almost a year.

Most economists had expected no action at the current meeting, and the surprise sent the U.S. dollar USDJPY, +1.55% jumping to ¥110.55 in less than half an hour, up from around ¥109.37 just ahead of the decision. It marked the dollar’s highest level against its Japanese counterpart since before the 2008 global financial crash.

Likewise, Japanese stocks surged, with the benchmark Nikkei Average NIK, +4.42% up 4.7%, compared to a 1.6% gain just prior to the announcement.

The Kuroda Bazooka Round Two - Japan Real Time - WSJ













October 31, 2014, 3:29 PM JST
*The Kuroda Bazooka Round Two*
*ByJacob M. Schlesinger*




Bank of Japan Gov. Haruhiko Kuroda answers questions during a news conference in Tokyo on Oct. 7, 2014.
Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
Faced with fresh evidence that his bold campaign to end deflation was losing steam, Bank of Japan Gov. Haruhiko Kuroda Friday fired off a fresh round of ammunition from his famed money-spewing bazooka, shocking markets with a big increase in the central bank’s stimulus program.

The impact was immediate, with the Nikkei Stock Average soaring more than 4% and the yen dropping sharply to a near-seven-year low against the dollar. The announcement effect was amplified by Mr. Kuroda’s ability to pull off a big surprise. While analysts had long been saying more easing was needed, his steadily optimistic comments had successfully damped expectations for any further action until next year, with virtually no BOJ watchers predicting action so soon.

But the dramatic move from the master of monetary policy theater raises as many questions as it answers about Japan’s ability to tackle the persistent weakness that has hampered it for more than a decade.

In sharp contrast to Mr. Kuroda’s first major easing announcement in April 2013, shortly after he took office, the central bank’s policy board was deeply split. Last year, he managed to get a 9-0 vote in favor of a policy that broke sharply with his more cautious predecessor. This time, the board voted 5 to 4 in favor of dialing up the stimulus, raising the specter that the governor may be losing control over monetary policy.

The divided vote also reflects a deeper split — among policymakers, economists, business executives, and, despite the quick market pop, even investors — about the benefits and costs of more Bank of Japan action.

Earlier in the day, the government had announced that the most closely watched gauge of inflation had fallen to 1% in September, having decelerated sharply from the 1.5% peak in April. That’s well below Mr. Kuroda’s 2% target, and showed the limited impact of the stimulus program to date.

Mr. Kuroda also has been facing growing political heat over the costs of easing. He had been grilled for hours in parliament in recent days over, among other things, concerns that the weaker yen resulting from the central bank’s stimulus was pinching businesses by raising costs of imported goods. Those worries will likely only intensify.

The divided vote, and the surprise action, also risk undermining a key element of Mr. Kuroda’s game-plan for breaking what he calls Japan’s “deflationary mindset:” a projection of confidence.

Even as skepticism has spread about Japan’s recovery, Mr. Kuroda has been relentlessly upbeat, projecting self-assurance that he was steering Japan out of its long slump and was in complete control. The unexpected move raises risks that he now feels the economy is actually much weaker than he had believed, and that there is no clear consensus on how best to fix the mess.

Behind the surprise may also lie a broader strategy of economic policy coordination with the government. Before the BOJ announcement, Japanese stocks were up sharply in anticipation of an announcement planned for later in the day that the giant government pension fund would reallocate its portfolio,dumping Japanese government bonds in favor of stocks — another element in Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s broader campaign to break the risk-averse culture that took root during the era of deflation, and to get Japanese investors to take more chances with their money.

And, looming for Mr. Abe is a decision on whether or not to go forward with a plan to raise the sales tax next year to 10% from the current 8%. It was the boost earlier this year — from the previous level of 5% — that slowed Japan’s economy and seemed to derail Mr. Kuroda’s earlier success in battling deflation.

Mr. Kuroda has been a staunch and public advocate that Japan needs to go forward with the tax hike in order to curb its mammoth sovereign debt. Friday’s move, by providing at least a short-term dose of growth, will likely make it easier for Mr. Abe to take that step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Bank of Japan Delivers Halloween Treat for Wall Street*


*FOX Business: Capitalism Lives Here*

The Dow and S&P 500 booked record highs Friday in reaction to the Bank of Japan’s decision to expand stimulus measures, a move that surprised Wall Street.

*Today’s Markets*

The Dow Jones Industrial Average added 194 points, or 1.1%, to 17,390. The S&P 500 gained 23.3 points, or 1.2%, to 2,017. The Nasdaq rose 64.6 points, or 1.4%, to 4,630.

The blue-chip index, which also jumped to a new intraday record of 17,395 in mid-morning trading, logged its best week in two years.

After weeks of volatility, Wall Street has calmed a bit in the second half of October. Traders were faced with the looming end of the Federal Reserve’s bond-buying stimulus program, coupled with growing concerns over global economic growth.

The Fed on Wednesday officially declared that QE3 will come to a close this month. But the Bank of Japan sung a different tune.

On Friday, its policy makers voted 5-4 in favor of expanding quantitative easing to about 80 trillion yen annually, or $727 billion. That reflects an increase of 30 trillion yen compared to the central bank’s current stimulus program.

The Bank of Japan also announced it will triple purchases of exchange-traded funds and real-estate investment trusts.

“Clearly it’s good for equities, but it’s very, very bad for the yen,” Paul Mortimer-Lee, global head of market economics at BNP Paribas, said on 'Opening Bell with Maria Bartiromo.'

The yen moved to its weakest level against the U.S. dollar since December 2007. Japan’s currency depreciated to 112.47 yen per dollar in recent trading, up 3%.

The European Central Bank will likely follow in the BoJ's footsteps, and announce additional stimulus measures of its own in December, Mortimer-Lee added.

In corporate news, Exxon Mobil (XOM) beat Wall Street views with 3% earnings growth for the third quarter despite lower production and a decline in realized oil prices. Shares closed 2.4% higher.

Chevron (CVX) posted a 13% increase in its third-quarter profit and topped consensus estimates, sending shares up 2.4%.

Starbucks (SBUX) dropped 2.3% after providing weaker-than-expected guidance for its current quarter and fiscal 2015.

In commodities, West Texas Intermediate crude oil fell 58 cents to $80.54 a barrel. Wholesale New York Harbor gasoline slipped 2.31 cents, or 1%, to approximately $2.17 a gallon.

AAA said the national average for retail gasoline prices is expected to drop below $3 per gallon Saturday. Gas prices haven’t reached that milestone since December 2010.

On the economic front, the Labor Department reported consumer spending last month fell 0.2%, the first drop for the gauge since January, while the Street was looking for a 0.1% increase. Meanwhile, personal income rose 0.2% in September, its weakest pace since December, coming in short of expectations for a 0.3% increase.

A gauge of Midwest manufacturing activity was also released Friday, which showed factory activity in the region accelerated during the month of October, though it was expected to fall. The gauge jumped to 66.2 from 60.5 the month prior, while economists anticipated a slight drop to 60. 

A reading on consumer sentiment from Thomson Reuters and the University of Michigan showed consumers were more optimistic in October. The gauge rose to 86.9, topping expectations for a reading of 86.4. The reading was the highest since July 2007.

Bank of Japan Delivers Halloween Treat for Wall Street | Fox Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*These three words could save Japan’s economy*


*Whatever it takes.*

Those are the three most important words a central banker can say. It's simple, really: People don't like to bet against someone who's willing and able to create infinite amounts of money to get what they want. That's why just uttering the phrase can sometimes be all that's needed. It's a kind of Jedi mind trick. But when that's not enough, a central bank has to put — or, more accurately, print — its money where its mouth is.

Which brings us to Japan. Its central bank, the aptly-named Bank of Japan (BOJ), stunned markets on Friday by announcing it will now buy ¥80 trillion, or $714 billion, of bonds a year with freshly-printed money, rather than the ¥50 trillion it had been before. It will also triple its purchases of stocks and real estate. So, in all, it's increasing its stimulus efforts by somewhere between ¥10 trillion and ¥20 trillion a year. That's actually _doing_ whatever it takes to try to boost Japan's still-nascent recovery and still-low inflation rate.

Markets, at least, loved it. The Nikkei rocketed up 4.9 percent, and the yen fell 2 percent against the dollar, which is good news since a cheaper currency should help support prices and exports. But for all this financial exuberance, Japan's economy is still struggling to dig out of its deflationary hole. You have to print _a lot_ of money to convince people that things are changing when there are twentysomethings who aren't old enough to remember what rising prices are like.

Japan's bubble, you see, burst in the early 1990s, but for the next 20 years the BOJ mostly acquiesced to low growth and even lower, negative actually, inflation. Instead of coming up with a plan to revive its economy, it just came up with excuses why it couldn't. Now, it's true that it finally ditched some of this fatalism and started printing money after its first lost decade. But the problem was it stopped as soon as things only looked half-bad. The BOJ lacked, as a then-Princeton professor named Ben Bernanke put it in 1999, the "Rooseveltian resolve" to keep experimenting until something worked.

The cost of all this caution, as you can see in the chart below from Brad DeLong, was enormous. It shows Japan's GDP per capita as a percentage of the U.S.'s throughout the postwar period. The short version of the story is that, by the late 1980s, it looked like Japan would not only catch up with the US, but actually pass it. (The old joke, as Paul Krugman reminds us, was that the Cold War was over, and Japan had won). Indeed, at its peak, the land beneath Tokyo's Imperial Palace was supposedly worth more than the entire state of California. But then its boom turned to bust, and the BOJ sat passively by while deflation and deleveraging decreased growth. The result was that Japan actually lost ground to the U.S. in the 1990s, and hasn't made up any of it since.

So instead of becoming as rich as the US, Japan, despite all its technological marvels, seems to have plateaued at a permanently poorer level.





But then came those three little words. It started in 2013, when new prime minister Shinzo Abe decided that two lost decades were enough, and it was time for the BOJ to get serious about getting prices rising and the economy moving again.

Let's back up for a minute. Why aren't falling prices a good thing? Well, anytime inflation is too low — practically-speaking, 1 percent or less — it makes it harder to pay back debts and means there isn't as much reason to spend or invest now rather than later. Put simply, it hurts growth.

That's why Abe appointed an outsider, Haruhiko Kuroda, who didn't buy the BOJ's excuses, to run the place instead. And he didn't disappoint. Kuroda promptly raised the BOJ's inflation target from 1 to 2 percent, started printing tens of trillion of yen to buy bonds with, and said he wouldn't stop until inflation got up to its new target. And if that wasn't enough, he said he'd do, yes, "whatever it takes" to end deflation.

Well, now we're finding out Kuroda meant what he said. See, Japan's economy and inflation rate have heated up the past year, but this progress has stalled out recently. That's because the government just passed a big sales tax hike, and lower oil prices, while good for the economy, have kept inflation _expectations_ from rising anymore. So Kuroda is stepping on the gas even harder to make sure the economy gets to where it's supposed to go. And he's doing that over the objections of four of the BOJ's nine voting members. In other words, Kuroda's not going to accept failure, and he doesn't care what anyone else thinks.

"The most dangerous idea" in monetary policy, Berkeley professor Christina Romer has said, is that "monetary policy doesn't matter." The Federal Reserve made this mistake in the 1930s, when it said it was powerless to stop the vicious circle of default and deflation. It made the opposite mistake in the 1970s, when it said rising inflation was beyond its control. And it's the same one the BOJ has been making as its economy has languished for two decades now—well, at least until the last year. The lesson is that monetary policy has only failed when it hasn't been tried. And that's the best news for Japan. Even if all this stimulus isn't enough, the BOJ is determined to keep going until something does.

FDR would approve.


These three words could save Japan’s economy - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Nissan says first-half net profit up 25% *

TOKYO —

Nissan said Tuesday its half-year net profit rose 25% to 237 billion yen, lifted by strong North American sales and new models, with a sharply weaker yen also boosting the firm’s bottom line.

Japan’s No. 2 automaker said its profit for the April-September period was up from 189.82 billion a year ago, while sales rose 8.2% to 5.14 trillion yen.

Operating profit rose to 261.9 billion yen, up 18%, said the maker of the Altima sedan and luxury Infiniti brand.


Nissan says first-half net profit up 25% ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Sharp says China smartphone screen shipments may exceed target*


TOKYO —

Japanese display maker Sharp Corp, a supplier to Apple Inc, said its shipments of screens to Chinese smartphone makers may exceed its target for the fiscal year to next March as it expands its business to new models.

Norikazu Hohshi, head of Sharp’s device business, said on Thursday that the company would be shipping screens to 15 Chinese smartphone manufacturers this fiscal year and that it was in talks to supply screens for 25 new Chinese models, with shipments to begin as early as the January-March quarter.

The recent rise of Chinese smartphone manufacturers such as Xiaomi Technology Co Ltd helped to boost Sharp’s shipments of small and mid-sized liquid crystal displays by around 50% in the six months to end-September, to 100 billion yen.

The company forecasts the business will bring in 200 billion yen in revenue for the full year to next March.

Worries have mounted about softening prices of LCD screens for Chinese smartphones. Japan Display Inc, the world’s largest maker of LCD screens for smartphones, last month warned that it expected a 10 billion yen net loss for the year to March, reversing a previous forecast for a net profit.

Hohshi acknowledged that there had been a sudden drop in LCD screen prices for Chinese smartphones over the past six months but said this had not affected the high-resolution screens that Sharp is supplying.

Sharp says China smartphone screen shipments may exceed target ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Toyota raises forecast on profit jump*


TOKYO — 


Toyota raised its annual earnings forecast after posting a 23% jump in quarterly profit Wednesday as a favorable exchange rate added to the momentum of the Japanese automaker’s sales growth.

 
Toyota’s fiscal second quarter profit was a better-than-expected 539 billion yen, up from 438 billion yen the same period the previous year. Analysts surveyed by FactSet had expected about 500 billion yen in quarterly profit

 
Quarterly sales grew 4% to 6.55 trillion yen as a weak yen boosted the value of overseas revenue.

 
The dollar was trading at about 100 yen last year, but has soared lately, trading Wednesday at about 114 yen. Toyota is expecting the dollar to average 104 yen for the fiscal year.

 
Toyota, which makes the Prius hybrid, Camry sedan and Lexus luxury model, said the favorable exchange rate added 40 billion yen to operating profit last quarter.

 
Unlike other Japanese automakers that have worked hard to move production abroad to reduce the risks of a fluctuating yen, Toyota has kept much of its production in Japan, partly because of political pressures on it, as a major manufacturer, to help Japan Inc. That is now paying off in a big way.

 
Toyota, the world’s top-selling automaker, raised its profit projection for the year through March 2015 to 2 trillion yen. That would be an increase of 10% from the previous year. It previously forecast 1.78 trillion yen in annual profit.

 
Toyota raised its annual sales forecast to 26.5 trillion yen from an 25.7 trillion yen, which was about what it recorded in fiscal 2013.

 
Toyota tends to be conservative in its forecasts so Wednesday’s revisions were not surprising, given what analysts surveyed by FactSet had projected.

 
The rosier projections are despite a lowered forecast for unit sales, to 9.05 million vehicles, down from the previous projection of 9.1 million vehicles, for the fiscal year.

 
Sales are languishing in the once booming market of China. Japan has taken a hit after the consumption tax was raised in April. But sales are expected to hold up in the U.S., Europe, South America and Africa for Toyota.

 
Toyota Executive Vice President Nobuyori Kodaira credited cost reductions and marketing efforts along with the weak yen for the favorable results.

 
Competition is intense among the world’s biggest-selling automakers: Toyota, General Motors Co of the U.S. and Germany’s Volkswagen AG.

 
Toyota has been at the top, since overtaking GM in 2008, although it fell behind in 2011, when its production was hit by the tsunami and quake disaster in northeastern Japan. Toyota appears set to clinch the top selling title again this year.

 
Toyota has battled other difficulties in recent years, including the massive recalls for unintended acceleration problems, mainly in North America, where it was fined by the authorities. Toyota is also among the automakers embroiled in the unfolding Takata air bag recall crisis.

 
Having scored success as a pioneer in gas-electric hybrids, Toyota is set to introduce another kind of green technology, the hydrogen-powered fuel-cell vehicle, to mass production. 


Toyota raises forecast on profit jump, weak yen ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Some sobering news, I'd say.
> 
> 
> *Hitachi's first-half net profit nearly triples*
> 
> TOKYO —
> 
> Hitachi said Wednesday its net profit for the six months to September nearly tripled to 91.54 billion yen as it hiked its full-year earnings forecast.
> 
> The vast conglomerate said net profit was up from 32.77 billion yen a year earlier, as it pointed to a strong performance in its information technology and elevator divisions.
> 
> Operating profit rose about 23% to 214.02 billion yen on sales of 4.50 trillion yen, up 0.6%, said the company which sells everything from batteries to nuclear plants.
> 
> Hitachi also revised up its annual forecast.
> 
> It now expects a net profit of 250 billion yen on sales of 9.5 trillion yen, up from a previous outlook of 230 billion yen and 9.4 trillion yen, respectively.
> 
> Demand picked up for IT systems, electronic devices, and so-called social infrastructure such as elevators and trains, Hitachi said.
> 
> Strong demand for elevators and escalators in China helped results, Hitachi added, but it also warned that demand some parts of the world could be shaky.
> 
> “In terms of the overall global business environment going forward, the US economy will likely keep a steady recovery path while the global economy as a whole faces uncertainties,” it said in a statement.
> 
> “Risks pertaining to the European economy such as financial instability in southern Europe and the Ukraine crisis, a slowing growth in the Chinese economy, and geopolitical risks in the Middle East” may weigh on results.
> 
> Hitachi's first-half net profit nearly triples ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion



I like Itachi, its a world class company and it also has a large presence here in the U.K


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan machinery orders jump, give economy much needed boost*


(Reuters) - Japan's core machinery orders unexpectedly rose for the fourth straight month in September and manufacturers grew more confident this month, suggesting the economy may be finally starting to gather speed after the hit from an April sales tax hike.

Thursday's data also offered an encouraging sign of firms starting to gradually ramp up on capital investment, seen as significant by the Bank of Japan for cementing a durable economic recovery.

*The 2.9 percent month-on-month gain in core machinery orders, a highly volatile data series regarded as a leading indicator of capital spending in the coming six to nine months, follows a Reuters poll that showed still-fragile business sentiment.*

The rise in core orders compared with a 1.9 percent drop seen in a Reuters poll of economists. Firms surveyed by the Cabinet Office also expect orders to fall 0.3 percent in the current quarter, after a 5.6 percent quarterly rise in July-September.

*"Compared with weakness at households, corporate activity remains firm. Steady profits are providing incentives for firms to spend on investment. The key from now will be whether this will filter through households via wage growth," said Takeshi Minami, chief economist at Norinchukin Research Institute.*

"Still, given weak consumption, it is wise not to proceed with the planned tax hike next year."

The data come as speculation grew that Prime Minister Shinzo Abe would postpone the hike to cushion the economy and call a general election in an effort to lock in his grip on power.

The April tax hike pushed Japan into its worst slump since the global financial crisis in the second quarter. Abe has said he will make a decision on the tax hike after assessing third-quarter GDP data, due out Monday.

Japanese companies overwhelmingly want Abe to delay or even scrap the tax hike out of concern it will derail the recovery, a Reuters Corporate Survey showed.

In the Reuters Tankan survey, which closely tracks the Bank of Japan's influential tankan quarterly poll, the sentiment index for manufacturers rose to 13 in November from 8 in October, but they expect a drop back to 9 in February.

Sentiment among service companies slid for the second straight month to its lowest in a year, it showed, as retailers continued to feel the pain from a sales tax hike in April.

The Reuters poll canvassed 486 big firms, of which 264 replied from Oct. 27 to Nov. 10. The results do not fully reflect the BOJ's Oct. 31 monetary easing, which stunned markets, pushing up Tokyo shares and weakening the yen.


Japan machinery orders jump, give economy much needed boost| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

BBC News - Japan's economy makes surprise fall into recession

Japan's economy unexpectedly shrank for the second consecutive quarter, leaving the world's third largest economy in technical recession.

Gross domestic product (GDP) fell at an annualised 1.6% from July to September, compared with forecasts of a 2.1% rise.

That followed a revised 7.3% contraction in the second quarter, which was the biggest fall since the March 2011 earthquake and tsunami. ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

not looking good for Japan. their anemic economy has been going on for almost three decades and no end in sight

they have zero resources like petroleum and natural gas.
declining/aging population

innovation and spirit can only go so far in this day and age


----------



## terranMarine

More than ever they need to address the ODA policy and friendly ties with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

*Economic measures to total ¥2 trillion*


The Yomiuri Shimbun The government will incorporate a package of economic measures totaling at least ¥2 trillion, which includes those to revitalize local economies, in the fiscal 2014 supplementary budget, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned.

A draft of the economic measures also includes moves to deal with the high level of energy prices amid a weakening yen and prepare for natural disasters such as typhoons and earthquakes, according to sources.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe will instruct ministries and agencies to draw up economic measures at the Council on Economic and Fiscal Policy on Tuesday. The draft will be used as a basis of those measures.


Economic measures to total ¥2 trillion - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

* Sony Xperia Z3v Review *







Unless you’re willing to pay full price for an unlocked model, it is otherwise quite difficult to get your hands on Sony smartphones in the US. A lack of network carrier partners is to be blame, but that is slowly changing, with Verizon Wireless having their latest flagship smartphone on offer, albeit with their own twist on it. So how much of a difference is there between the original Xperia Z3 and the Verizon version? We find out in the review of the Sony Xperia Z3v!



As mentioned, the Verizon version of the Sony Xperia Z3 is slightly different from the original, with the biggest difference coming in terms of design. While you still get the glass on the back and front, the curved metal frame has been replaced with one that is plastic, with metal inserts, and is a lot more flat, actually reminiscent of the Xperia Z2. This choice in design certainly feels like a step back, considering how great the curved sides of the Xperia Z3 look, but if you prefer a flatter profile, you won’t have much to complain about with the Xperia Z3v. You still get the solid build quality that you’d expect from Sony though, and is still quite thin at 8.9 mm. Great features from the Xperia Z3, such as the front-facing stereo speakers and the IP68 rating for resistance against dust and water, also make their way to this Verizon exclusive.



Other than the differences in design, the Xperia Z3v is largely identical to its namesake, boasting the same 5.2-inch 1080p IPS LCD display, and packing a quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 processor, clocked at 2.5 GHz, the Adreno 330 GPU, and 3 GB of RAM. This processing package, coupled with Sony’s minimalistic software experience, results in the smooth and seamless performance that you’d expect. Sony has also been improving its display tech with every iteration, and be it reading text, watching videos, or playing games, you will have a great time doing anything on the display of the Xperia Z3v.



The battery gets a slight bump to 3,200 mAh, compared to the 3,100 mAh unit of the Xperia Z3. This may not be enough to create a noticeable difference, but as was the battery experience on the Xperia Z3, you can easily push the battery life to a day and a half, if not beyond, with the Xperia Z3v. The Xperia Z3v can also be charged wirelessly, with any Qi wireless charger, a feature that isn’t available with the original.


There are also no surprises here when it comes to the camera. The 20.7 megapixel sensor makes a return on the Xperia Z3v, along with an unchanged camera software experience, which is packed with a ton of features, some more useful than others. The only quirk with the camera, which we’ve noticed with previous flagship Sony smartphones as well, is the fact that the 20.7 megapixels can be taken advantage of only in manual mode, which lets you shoot in a 4:3 aspect ratio. Everything said and done, you can certainly get the same level of picture quality with the Xperia Z3v, with very sharp and detailed images, with a great amount of color.

When it comes to the software, you get Android 4.4 Kitkat out of the box, with Sony’s minimalistic Xperia UI on top. As we’ve seen, the Xperia UI maintains a stock-like look and feel, keeping things relatively light, and therefore fast, apart from a few additions built in by Sony, such as Small Apps, Walkman, and Gallery. You also get PS4 integration with the Xperia Z3v. That said, this is a device available exclusively from Verizon, so there is no shortage of carrier bloatware on board, which does draw a little away from an otherwise clean Android experience.

And so, there you have it – the Sony Xperia Z3v! This device does feel a lot like a beefed up Xperia Z2, at least in terms of design, but with specifications and features identical to its namesake, it’s definitely almost as good as the original. The Sony Xperia Z3v is available from Verizon at a subsidized rate of $200 with a 2 year contract, or for the full retail price of $600. If you were looking forward to getting your hands on a Sony flagship, this may be your best bet.


Sony Xperia Z3v Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Vietnam's Citimart partners with Japan’s giant retailer Aeon*



Ho Chi Minh City-based supermarket franchise Citimart recently announced a partnership with Japanese retail giant Aeon designed to boost their sales in Vietnam’s rapidly growing retail market.

Under the partnership, Citimart, which has renamed its 30 stores “Aeon Citimart,” will sell Aeon's Topvalu brand foods and daily necessities, Citimart founder Nguyen Thi Anh Hoa told news website Thoi Bao Kinh Te Saigon Online on Sunday.
Aeon will assist Citimart in building the new brand and controlling product quality in the hopes of increasing the number of Aeon Citimart stores to 500 by 2025, Hoa said.

The cooperation between Aeon and Citimart aims to take advantage of the two sides’ strength for development, she said, adding that the Japanese firm hasn't purchased shares or contributed capital as part of the cooperation.
Aeon is also negotiating a partnership with Fivimart, which has around 15 stores in Hanoi, Japanese newspaper Nikkei reported last month.

“They (Fivimart and Citimart) will be supplied with products sold at Aeon stores in Malaysia and Thailand, and the three companies will work together to cultivate local food and daily necessities suppliers and develop unique products,” Nikkei said, without quoting sources.

Aeon opened a shopping mall in Ho Chi Minh City's Tan Phu District, its first move into Vietnam, in January. The Japanese retailer just launched the second mall in HCMC's neighbor province of Binh Duong earlier this month.
Other foreign retailers, including South Korea's Lotte Mart and France's Big C, are also making plans to increase the number of supermarkets in Vietnam.

Vietnam's retail market is expected to post revenue of more than US$80 billion in 2014 and $100 billion in 2016, VnExpress said last month, quoting the German market research firm Statista.

Vietnam's Citimart partners with Japan’s giant retailer Aeon | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Toyota raises forecast on profit jump*
> TOKYO —
> Toyota raised its annual earnings forecast after posting a 23% jump in quarterly profit Wednesday as a favorable exchange rate added to the momentum of the Japanese automaker’s sales growth.
> 
> 
> Toyota’s fiscal second quarter profit was a better-than-expected 539 billion yen, up from 438 billion yen the same period the previous year. Analysts surveyed by FactSet had expected about 500 billion yen in quarterly profit
> 
> 
> Quarterly sales grew 4% to 6.55 trillion yen as a weak yen boosted the value of overseas revenue.
> 
> 
> The dollar was trading at about 100 yen last year, but has soared lately, trading Wednesday at about 114 yen. Toyota is expecting the dollar to average 104 yen for the fiscal year.
> 
> 
> Toyota, which makes the Prius hybrid, Camry sedan and Lexus luxury model, said the favorable exchange rate added 40 billion yen to operating profit last quarter.
> 
> 
> Unlike other Japanese automakers that have worked hard to move production abroad to reduce the risks of a fluctuating yen, Toyota has kept much of its production in Japan, partly because of political pressures on it, as a major manufacturer, to help Japan Inc. That is now paying off in a big way.
> 
> 
> Toyota, the world’s top-selling automaker, raised its profit projection for the year through March 2015 to 2 trillion yen. That would be an increase of 10% from the previous year. It previously forecast 1.78 trillion yen in annual profit.
> 
> 
> Toyota raised its annual sales forecast to 26.5 trillion yen from an 25.7 trillion yen, which was about what it recorded in fiscal 2013.
> 
> 
> Toyota tends to be conservative in its forecasts so Wednesday’s revisions were not surprising, given what analysts surveyed by FactSet had projected.
> 
> 
> The rosier projections are despite a lowered forecast for unit sales, to 9.05 million vehicles, down from the previous projection of 9.1 million vehicles, for the fiscal year.
> 
> 
> Sales are languishing in the once booming market of China. Japan has taken a hit after the consumption tax was raised in April. But sales are expected to hold up in the U.S., Europe, South America and Africa for Toyota.
> 
> 
> Toyota Executive Vice President Nobuyori Kodaira credited cost reductions and marketing efforts along with the weak yen for the favorable results.
> 
> 
> Competition is intense among the world’s biggest-selling automakers: Toyota, General Motors Co of the U.S. and Germany’s Volkswagen AG.
> 
> 
> Toyota has been at the top, since overtaking GM in 2008, although it fell behind in 2011, when its production was hit by the tsunami and quake disaster in northeastern Japan. Toyota appears set to clinch the top selling title again this year.
> 
> 
> Toyota has battled other difficulties in recent years, including the massive recalls for unintended acceleration problems, mainly in North America, where it was fined by the authorities. Toyota is also among the automakers embroiled in the unfolding Takata air bag recall crisis.
> 
> 
> Having scored success as a pioneer in gas-electric hybrids, Toyota is set to introduce another kind of green technology, the hydrogen-powered fuel-cell vehicle, to mass production.
> Toyota raises forecast on profit jump, weak yen ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


proud owner of one <3

Hey there're a few things that I wanted to ask you regarding Japanese economy infact i remember mentioning in you in one of my posts after I read the news on Japan's recession.What I read was that the exports 've increased (courtesy: Abenomics ) but the owners 're sitting on the money and employees dont get the benefit which is said to be one of the reasons why ppl in Japan have stopped spending.True?? May be I've jumbled up my words, as economics is not my fav subject but i was still curious as to how this happened when 95% of the countries worldwide today only dreams of having such a technological dominance as Japan has over the rest.Even before I buy electronic goods I check the "made in -" on each product to confirm its from japan.(remember, more than 50% of the iPhone components are Made In Japan. Toyota plants in Japan have been full throttle to meet the demand. And I won't even mention digital cameras, which are 99.99% dominated by Canons and Nikons.)
I know the unemployment rate is at record lows (4.2%) but what is ironical is the permanent shortage of workers. 
Just wanted to know your opinion...


----------



## Aepsilons

*Boeing Co (BA) Extends Ties with Japanese Supplier Toray*


Defense major, *The Boeing Co.* (BA), has declared that it has signed a deal that extends its partnership with Japanese chemical firm, Toray Industries.

Toray Industries, a leading supplier of composite materials, already has a contract with Boeing worth $6 billion for supplying the building material of the 787 Dreamliner. The present extension will include 777X wings, bringing the total contract value to a record $8.6 billion.

The existing contract runs through 2021. The extended contract will span more than 10 years from 2014.

This $8.6 billion deal will make Toray industries the sole supplier of carbon fiber to Boeing for its new version of the 777 aircraft.

Moreover, the two companies will collaborate to increase the usage of carbon fiber in the construction of aircraft, thus enhancing the commercial aspect of composites.

Boeing's 787 is the first-ever composite commercial aircraft. Carbon fiber makes up for approximately 50% of the body of the 787 jet, including its wings and fuselage. But carbon fiber will only account for approximately 25% of the structure of 777X since it will be used only in its wings instead of the entire body.

Boeing has been struggling to manage the supply chain of 787 effectively leading to program delays. Taking the standard route for 777X, the company has decided that the aircraft will have a metal fuselage. The production of the twin-aisle 777X aircraft is slated to start in 2017 with the first delivery due in 2020.

With this contract extension which will be effective in 2015, Boeing expects additional expenditure of $36 billion on local purchases in Japan by the end of the decade. The company had spent over $4 billion on goods and services in Japan last year.

Boeing has been making constant efforts to reduce its costs to maintain its growth trajectory as the cloud of sequestration looms large over the defense industry. In the third-quarter earnings conference call, Boeing boosted its operating margin guidance for 2014 from 10% to 10.5% for its Commercial Airplanes. The current contract extension with Toray reinforces the company's objective to maintain its operating margins by focusing on building cost-efficient jets.

Boeing currently holds a Zacks Rank #2 (Buy). Other well-placed stocks in the same industry include Engility Holdings, Inc.

Read more: Boeing Co (BA) Extends Ties with Japanese Supplier Toray - Analyst Blog - NASDAQ.com


----------



## TaiShang

*China sees robust PV exports to Japan *

North China's Hebei Province saw robust growth of photovoltaic products to Japan in the first ten months, local customs authorities have said

During this period, Hebei's PV exports to Japan hit 2.7 billion yuan (440 million U.S. dollars), up 180 percent, while exports to the European Union and the United States dropped 38.6 percent and 9 percent respectively, due to anti-dumping policies.

In October, the province's PV exports hit 690 million yuan, up 79percent year-on-year.

In the first half of this year, China's PV exports grew 14 percent to reach 7.4 billion U.S. dollars, according to Sun Guangbin, an official with the China Chamber of Commerce for import and export of machinery and electronic products.

During this period, China's PV exports to Japan hit 2.4 billion dollars, making Japan the biggest importer of China's solar panel products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

TaiShang said:


> *China sees robust PV exports to Japan *
> 
> North China's Hebei Province saw robust growth of photovoltaic products to Japan in the first ten months, local customs authorities have said
> 
> During this period, Hebei's PV exports to Japan hit 2.7 billion yuan (440 million U.S. dollars), up 180 percent, while exports to the European Union and the United States dropped 38.6 percent and 9 percent respectively, due to anti-dumping policies.
> 
> In October, the province's PV exports hit 690 million yuan, up 79percent year-on-year.
> 
> In the first half of this year, China's PV exports grew 14 percent to reach 7.4 billion U.S. dollars, according to Sun Guangbin, an official with the China Chamber of Commerce for import and export of machinery and electronic products.
> 
> During this period, China's PV exports to Japan hit 2.4 billion dollars, making Japan the biggest importer of China's solar panel products.



Good to see this !


----------



## Aepsilons

* Goodman Group Operations in Japan Are Thriving as Company’s Local Developments Are On-Schedule *


Tokyo, Japan – Goodman’s undertakings in the Japanese market are all reportedly on track according to plan. The company has already completed a project this month, with two other developments set to come online very soon.

The logistics properties developed by Goodman include Goodman Obu in Nagoya, Goodman Mizue and Goodman Ichikawa in Tokyo Bay, and Goodman Business Park Chiba in Tokyo. Apart from the developments, the Goodman Japan Core Fund completed the second stage of the JPY 40 billion capital raising, which closed almost two times over-subscribed by both new and existing investors, while proceeds from the capital raising were used this year in the acquisition of Goodman Sakai. The balance will be used in the acquisition of Goodman Obu, Goodman Mizue and Goodman Ichikawa from the Goodman Japan Development Partnership.

Goodman Obu in Nagoya is a four-story, ramp up, high specification logistics facility that was completed this November. The property offers up 550,000 square feet of space, and has had considerable success in regards to the leasing process, with a number of Japanese customers expressing interest in the asset. Goodman Mizue in Tokyo Bay is a very similar project, with slightly more space, totaling 645,000 square feet of space. Completion on the four-story facility is scheduled for next month, and the property is already leased up. Also located in Tokyo Bay, Goodman Ichikawa is a 700,000 square-foot, high-specification logistics facility that is set for completion during the first half of next year. About a quarter of the available space at the project is already pre-leased.

The Goodman Business Park Chiba in Tokyo will have an end value of $1 billion across a number of buildings. The project will be built in stages in a growth area of Greater Tokyo. Stage one of the project will be dubbed Goodman Business Park Chiba East, will offer a total of around 1.3 million square feet of space, four-story ramp up, multi-customer, high specification logistics facility. Twenty-five percent of the available space is already under contract, with completion scheduled for March 2016.



Goodman Group Operations in Japan Are Thriving as Company’s Local Developments Are On-Schedule | Multi-Housing News Online


----------



## Aepsilons

*GLP gives giant boost to Japan, Brazil development platforms*


HONG KONG — Global Logistic Properties (GLP) has announced its second giant investment this week, pouring $138 million into a Japanese joint venture development that will be matched by long term partner Canada Pension Plan Investment Board.

The expansion of GLP Japan Development Venture, a 50:50 JV with the pension fund, will increase the investment to $2.2 billion that will be used to develop modern logistics facilities in Japan.

Earlier this week, GLP announced the expansion of its Brazilian fund management platform by 68 percent, injecting the portfolio of BA Properties acquired in March and growing the fund from $1.5 billion to $3.7 billion. The platform comprises GLP Brazil Income Partners II (GLP BIP II) and the expansion of GLP Brazil Development Partners I (GLP BDP I).

GLP BIP II comprises approximately 9.6 million square feet of high-quality logistics assets mainly located in São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro. GLP will retain a 40 percent stake in GLP BIP II, with Canada Pension Plan Investment Board and a leading North American institutional investor each taking approximately a 30 percent stake. 

GLP BDP I has been expanded by 36 percent to $1.5 billion and the additional capital will be used to acquire a strategically-positioned land parcel in Rio de Janeiro, comprising 3.8 million square feet of buildable area. The project will be developed in phases, with the first phase expected to begin in 2017, with the total development cost, at today’s prices, estimated to be $257 million. GLP owns 40 percent of GLP BDP I, with the pension fund and GIC holding 39.6 percent and 20.4 percent respectively.

Mauro Dias, president of GLP Brazil, said the company capitalized on market conditions to acquire GLP BDP I’s first development site in Rio de Janeiro, one of Brazil’s best logistics markets. 

“Our local team did an excellent job in securing an exceptional site of considerable scale. We believe Brazil will return to a long-term growth trajectory and look forward to building a sustainable, long-term business there,” he said.

In Japan, the GLP Japan Development Venture was established in September 2011 and is committed to projects in various stages of development that are currently valued at $1.4 billion. Following this week’s announcements, GLP’s global fund management platform now has $13.2 billion of assets under management.

Yoshiyuki Chosa, president of GLP Japan, said the deal would strengthen the long term partnership with Canada Pension Plan Investment Board. 

“GLP Japan Development Venture has consistently outperformed over the past three years with leasing progressing ahead of schedule and achieved rents higher than budgeted,” he said in a statement.

In the second quarter, GLP began development of GLP Soja II, a 840,000 square feet multi-tenant logistics facility in Okayama prefecture, Western Japan. The total development cost is estimated to be $88 million.

http://www.joc.com/international-lo...an-brazil-development-platforms_20141028.html


----------



## neolithic

*Evolution of Toyota Land Cruiser vehicles :





1598 × 443 pixels*
 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Japan's third-quarter recession seen milder than feared as capex grows*
*still not too good, but any lessening of economic woes is positive in my book.

Japan's fall into recession between July-September could turn out to be less severe than feared, with new capital expenditure figures out on Monday suggesting revisions will put the third quarter in a slightly more positive light.

The 5.5 percent year-on-year rise in capital expenditure over the third quarter reported on Monday followed a 3.0 percent annual increase in April-June, which could ease concerns about recovery from a sales tax increase earlier this year.

"The revised data will show a smaller contraction in GDP that could be close to zero," said Hiroaki Muto, senior economist at Sumitomo Mitsui Asset Management Co.

"Other data on consumer spending, factory output and business investment show these three factors will drive future growth."

Japan's economy still contracted in the third quarter, following a decline in the second quarter and confirming a recession. But rising business investment means the contraction was not as severe as initially estimated.

Compared with the previous quarter, capital spending excluding software rose a seasonally adjusted 3.1 percent, versus a 1.5 percent decline in April-June in an encouraging sign of vigorous business investment.

Preliminary data showed the economy contracted an annualized 1.6 percent in July-September, confirming Japan had entered its third recession in the past four years as a sales tax hike in April hurt consumer spending and business investment.

Revised gross domestic product data is due on Dec. 8. The finance ministry data released on Monday is used to re-calculate the capital expenditure component of GDP.

In preliminary GDP data, capital expenditure shrank 0.2 percent, but this could be revised up to show a 1 percent gain, according to Hidenobu Tokuda, senior economist at Mizuho Research Institute.

The recession set the stage for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe to delay a second sales tax hike that was originally scheduled for next year.

Pushing back the tax hike has eased concerns about consumer spending, but the recession has also shown that Abe's policies have not been enough to strengthen the underlying economy - even after some two years in office.

Economists expect Japan to resume growth in the current quarter as consumer spending, and Monday's strong capital expenditure, show that growth will become more broad-based.

From Japan's third-quarter recession seen milder than feared as capex grows | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, China stocks lead Asia gains on yen, data*

HONG KONG (AP) — Japanese and Chinese shares led Asian markets higher Wednesday as the Nikkei touched a fresh high on the yen's slump and Chinese business surveys offered some optimism about the world's No. 2 economy.

KEEPING SCORE: Japan's benchmark Nikkei 225 index added 1 percent to 17,845.91, after rising as high as 17,881.76 earlier, the highest level since mid-2007. South Korea's Kospi edged up 0.2 percent to 1,969.27 and Hong Kong's Hang Seng rose 0.6 percent to 23,799.30 while the Shanghai Composite Index in mainland China gained 0.9 percent to 2,789.96. Australia's S&P/ASX 200 rose 0.4 percent to 5,302.20.

YEN SLUMP: The Nikkei's rise comes as the Japanese currency falls to its lowest in seven years, with the latest catalyst coming in the form of a downgrade by ratings service Moody's to the government's credit rating. The dollar strengthened to 119.33 yen from 119.22 yen in late trading Tuesday. The weakening yen, driven by the government's monetary easing aimed at stimulating the economy, is good for the nation's big exporters such as Toyota and Canon because it makes their cars and electronics cheaper overseas.

CHINA SERVICES: Shanghai shares jumped after two monthly surveys showed that activity in the No. 2 economy's service industries edged higher. The results of an official purchasing managers' index and a similar one by HSBC, which showed that new orders rose at their fastest in two and half years, were encouraging signs after a recent string of downbeat data.

WALL STREET: The Dow Jones industrial average gained 0.6 percent to a record close of 17,879.55. The Standard & Poor's 500 rose 0.6 percent to close at 2,066.55. The Dow Jones industrial average gained 0.6 percent to 17,879.55, while the Nasdaq composite rose 0.6 percent to 4,755.81.

ENERGY: Oil prices rebounded, with benchmark U.S. crude rising 79 cents to $67.67 a barrel in electronic trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange. The contract fell $2.12 to settle at $66.88 a barrel on Tuesday. Brent crude, used to price internationally, rose 62 cents to $71.16 on the ICE Exchange in London.

Japan, China stocks lead Asia gains on yen, data : Business

*Japan’s Otsuka to Buy Avanir Pharmaceuticals*

*With $3.5 Billion U.S. Deal, Abilify Maker Is Latest Japanese Drug Firm to Push Abroad*

TOKYO—Otsuka Pharmaceutical Co. agreed to buy  Avanir Pharmaceuticals  Inc. of the U.S. for $3.5 billion, the latest large deal by a Japanese drug maker looking to expand overseas.

The deal gives Otsuka, maker of the schizophrenia and depression drug Abilify, access to more treatments for central-nervous-system diseases. California-based Avanir sells Nuedexta, a treatment for a condition known as pseudobulbar affect that causes sudden and involuntary outbursts in patients with neurological diseases such as amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.

Otsuka Pharmaceutical, part of  Otsuka Holdings  Co. , said it would pay $17 a share in cash for Nasdaq-traded Avanir. The deal is the largest purchase by Otsuka Holdings, which listed its shares in an initial public offering in Tokyo in 2010, giving it more resources for acquisitions. Like other Japanese pharmaceutical companies, Otsuka has been looking abroad as growth slows in the domestic market, the second-largest after the U.S.

Otsuka Holdings President Tatsuo Higuchi said at a news conference that Avanir’s strengths in neurological diseases would complement Otsuka’s experience in the area of mental illnesses. “We’ll try to maximize the integration effect,” he said.

Avanir Chief Executive Keith Katkin said in a written statement, “Together, our organizations will be able to more rapidly develop and commercialize needed medications.” Avanir, which was founded in 1988 as Lidak Pharmaceuticals, is conducting trials of medicines for depression, migraine headaches and other neurological diseases.

Some pharmaceutical companies have been reducing their involvement in those areas because of the large number of generic drugs available and the long period required for clinical trials and regulatory approval. But Otsuka is trying to build on its existing business and find new products to make up for Abilify, whose patent is set to expire in 2015 according to the company.

Otsuka has been bulking up in recent years and bought U.S. cancer-drug maker Astex Pharmaceuticals Inc. last year for about $886 million.

“From our experience, we value creativity which can be generated from cultural diversity and different ways of thinking,” Mr. Higuchi said. “I learned it from the late Chairman Otsuka,” he added, a reference to longtime executive Akihiko Otsuka, who died last Friday at the age of 77. Mr. Otsuka, a member of the founding family, was involved in the development of the company’s food and beverage arm, helping to create the Pocari Sweat sports drink and Calorie Mate energy bar.

Mr. Higuchi said the yen’s recent fall didn’t affect Otsuka’s decision-making on overseas acquisitions. “We’ll make a move when it should be done,” Mr. Higuchi said, adding that Otsuka would use funds it holds in dollars for part of the purchase.






The acquisition of Avanir is the latest among sizable overseas deals by Japanese pharmaceutical companies, which have included  Takeda Pharmaceutical  Co. ’s purchases of Millennium Pharmaceuticals and Nycomed,  Astellas Pharma  Inc. ’s acquisition of OSI Pharmaceuticals and  Daiichi Sankyo  Co. ’s deal for a controlling stake in  Ranbaxy Laboratories  Ltd.

The deals have given the Japanese companies broader access to overseas markets, but some have run into trouble. Daiichi sold its Ranbaxy stake this year, six years after the acquisition, following a series of regulatory problems. Takeda has faced questions from shareholders over its integration of Nycomed and Millennium. The company recently brought in a French executive as president and has said it would seek to break down internal silos.


http://online.wsj.com/articles/japans-otsuka-to-buy-drug-maker-avanir-in-3-5-billion-deal-1417513161

*Japan’s nuclear restart to boost Australian uranium industry *


The Minerals Council of Australia says Australia’s uranium industry is set for a boost as Japan moves to restart nuclear reactors for the first time since the Fukushima meltdown.

Two reactors at Japan’s Sendai nuclear plant in the south west of the country are due to restart next year after receiving approval from local governor Yuichiro Ito.

This is the first time a reactor will restart since an earthquake triggered a tsunami in 2011, causing a meltdown at the Fukushima facility.

All of Japan’s 48 nuclear plants were shut down in response, but Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has been pushing for their reopening as the cost of importing oil and gas hurts the Japanese economy, BBC reported.

Before the meltdown nuclear energy produced around 30 per cent of Japan’s power.

"I have decided that it is unavoidable to restart the No. 1 and No. 2 Sendai nuclear reactors," Ito said.

"I have said that assuring safety is a prerequisite and that the government must ensure safety and publicly explain it thoroughly to residents."

Executive director for uranium at the Minerals Council of Australia Daniel Zavattiero said the move was good news for the local uranium industry and its 4000 workers.

“Japan has been a major export destination for Australian uranium and its re-entry to the market will boost investment and development of the Australian industry,” Zavattiero said.

“Japan’s decision also sends a strong signal affirming nuclear’s role in meeting the world’s growing demand for energy.”

The price of uranium collapsed after the 2011 disaster and had been hovering at around $36.75 a pound, forcing many miners to shut their operations.

The announcement of the nuclear restart prompted a 14 per cent rise in price to $42 a pound last week.

However analysts say a price of around $60 a pound is required for uranium producers to reopen their mines.

Japan’s nuclear restart to boost Australian uranium industry | Mining Australia

*Japan's Nikkei marks sixth day of gains*

Japanese shares saw their sixth consecutive day of gains on Friday, marking their longest winning streak since August.

The benchmark Nikkei 225 closed up 0.2% to 17,920.45 points, which was its best finish since July 2007.

The dollar also rose past the 120-yen mark for the first time in seven-and-a-half years.

The rest of Asia traded mixed after the European Central Bank (ECB) decided not to expand its stimulus programme.

In a meeting on Thursday, the ECB put off a possible full quantitative easing programmeuntil early next year.

Investors also kept a close an eye on US jobs data due later in the day for signs of growth in the world's largest economy.

In China, Hong Kong's Hang Seng index rose 0.9% to 24,035.98, adding to the previous session's big gains, while the Shanghai Composite was down 0.3% at 2,891.4.

In Australia, the benchmark S&P/ASX 200 closed down 0.6% at 5,335.3, dragged lower by mining and energy firms.

Shares of mining services firm Bradken jumped more than 36% after receiving a 872m Australian dollar ($731m; £467m) takeover approach from buyout firms Pacific Equity Partners and Bain Capital.

South Korean shares ended flat after the country's trade ministry saying that exports were likely to grow 2.8% in 2014 to a record $575bn (£367bn).

The ministry forecast that South Korea would post a trade surplus of about $45bn this year, also the largest on record.

The benchmark Kospi index finished at 1,986.62.


BBC News - Japan's Nikkei marks sixth day of gains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

BBC News - Japan's third quarter recession deeper than estimated

Japan's economy shrank more than initially estimated in the third quarter of 2014, according to revised gross domestic product (GDP) figures.

The economy contracted by 1.9% in annual terms from July to September, well above a preliminary reading of 1.6%.

It also shrank 0.5% on a quarterly basis, compared with an initial estimate of 0.4%, data showed.

A big fall in business spending plunged the economy into a deeper recession.

The revised figures, which come just days before Japan's national elections, showed that business spending dipped by 0.4% from the previous quarter, instead of the 0.2% estimated in the preliminary reading.

In recession
The world's third largest economy unexpectedly fell into a technical recession after shrinking for the second consecutive quarter in July to September.

It had contracted 7.3% in the second quarter, which was the biggest fall since the March 2011 earthquake and tsunami.

An increase in the country's sales tax, which was first raised in April from 5% to 8%, had hit growth in the second quarter and still appeared to be having an impact on the economy.

The dire data had led Prime Minister Shinzo Abe to call a widely-anticipated snap election last month, to seek a mandate to delay an increase in the tax to 10%, scheduled for 2015.

The tax increase was legislated by the previous government in 2012 to curb Japan's huge public debt, which is the highest among developed nations.

Adding to the downbeat data, a Reuters poll on Monday showed that confidence among Japanese manufacturers fell in December and is expected to deteriorate further.

The Reuters Tankan sentiment index for manufacturers fell to 10 in December from 13 in November, with automakers taking a hit.

Manufacturers expect a further decline to 7 in March.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's Economy Suffers Misguided Pundits, Not Export Competition And Low Birthrates*

As is well known now, Japan’s economy recent entered into a “recession” of the fraudulent Gross Domestic Product (GDP) kind. Importantly, the downturn proclaimed by the astrologists who populate economics, along with their confused Keynesian enablers in the press, isn’t really a recession.

As Intermarket Forecasting’s Richard Salsman has pointed out, the Japanese “recession” merely proves what is well known intuitively: governments can’t create economic growth as much as they can reschedule it. GDP is a Keynesian creation of the first order, and as it’s focused on consumption, it’s no surprise that a technical recession has taken shape.

With Japanese legislators having telegraphed a 3 percent rise in the country’s consumption tax, Japanese consumers merely pushed up their consumption ahead of the increase. This rescheduling of purchases increased “growth” prior to the tax hike, and then it decreased the consumption that confused Keynesians view as growth once the tax was implemented. Japan’s underlying economic fundamentals only changed insofar as the worthless number that is GDP missed the obvious rescheduling of purchasing by Japanese consumers.

Despite this, Japan’s alleged decline very predictably attracted the attention of economic pundits eager to apply their astrology to the infinite decisions made by millions of Japanese every millisecond of every day. They presume based on a change in the artificial number that is GDP to understand what ails one of the richest economies in the world.

Notable here is that _Bloomberg View_ columnist Megan McArdle recently took to the airwaves to explain to her flock that “better policy can’t save Japan.” According to McArdle, increased competition from other exporters along with demographics that resemble that of “an assisted living facility” render policy toothless. You can’t make this up.

In McArdle’s defense, the notion of increased global production (exports) weakening growth prospects has been confusing pundits long before she picked up a pen. What she and the others on whose shoulders she stands presume isn’t something to pay much mind to. If anything, increased global production (meaning once again, “exports”) represents only good things when applied to Japan, along with all other countries in what is a “closed” world economy.

Seemingly missed by McArdle is the simple economic truth that we produce in order to consume. Or better yet for those sold on the economically bankrupt notion of “export led growth,” to export is to import. _By definition_. To believe otherwise as McArdle apparently does is to presume that still impoverished countries like China are inhabited by individuals focused on working feverishly to export without any material enhancement in their individual standard of living in return.

The problem with such a belief is that it’s discredited by observable realities. One doesn’t need to visit China to know that its cities are increasingly populated with gleaming shops selling goods from producers around the world, including from the U.S. and Japan. And while the Chinese used to suffer living conditions that would make the poorest of Americans shudder, it’s increasingly the case that apartments and houses are going up everywhere in order to fulfill the demands of Chinese seeking the “import”_ reward_ of higher living standards in return for their exports.

Applied to Japan, while competition in a freer global economy is logically increasing, that it is also signals growing markets for Japanese producers to sell to. To believe otherwise is to once again believe that the individuals who inhabit once-poor countries are producing for the world without any design on exchanging the fruits of their labor for what others have produced.

But for fun, let’s assume for a moment that what McArdle seemingly imagines about producers exporting without any demands in return is true. If so, as in if every formerly poor individual from China, Poland and Brazil (to name but three countries) is literally banking every cent earned, such an action would in no way subtract from demand. Banks don’t pay for deposits only to sit on them, rather they pay for deposits so that they can lend what they’ve borrowed to others with near-term consumption desires, and who are willing to pay a rate of interest to consume now. In short, no act of saving from Chinese “exporters” subtracts from local and/or global demand. Saving is merely a shift of consumption or investment from one individual to others.

Looking at Japan again vis-à-vis the world, can McArdle really believe that its citizens would be better off economically if the rest of Asia and the world were defined by layabout countries populated by individuals doing nothing? No doubt the competition would be less, but so as a rule would be demand for Japanese exports. Unless McArdle has created a new law of economics previously unheard of, the individuals who comprise any economy can’t consume without producing first. Increased global production clearly signals increased demand for goods, including those created by Japanese producers.

Considering Japan vis-à-vis the U.S., did its post-World War II rise weaken the U.S. economic outlook for the Japanese creating cars and televisions that Americans have often chosen over U.S. manufacture of same? Obviously not. Japanese heft in the carmaking space has freed up Americans to enter into all manner of higher-margin industries. Ricardo called this “comparative advantage.” Considering televisions, Japanese producers have no doubt erased many American producers, but those TVs made by the Japanese have greatly enhanced the ability of American entertainment conglomerates to broadcast their plenty around the world.

Global trade and the competition that it fosters isn’t economy-sapping war as McArdle’s commentary presumes, rather it’s the happy process whereby everyone raises their game, not to mention that it migrates individual producers into forms of industry most suited to their skills, and for doing so increases their profit margins. We’ve seen this reveal itself beautifully in the U.S., and Japan is no different. Trade is good. _Always_.

Speaking of war, it’s no major insight to proclaim that World War II represented a demographic disaster for Japan. Two of its cities were wrecked by nuclear bombs, many more were reduced to rubble, but most tragic of all, Japan lost a generation or two of its best and brightest individuals to needless “competition” of the killing kind.

Yet despite this demographic tragedy that renders the musings of the economic commentariat about “rates of child replacement” microscopic by comparison, Japan’s economy soared after the war. Thanks to a stable yen made stable by its peg to the dollar, along with the fact that Japanese legislators made annual tax cuts the norm post-war, Japan’s economy took off, so much so that within a few decades it was one of the richest countries in the world.

If Japan could rebound substantially from a true demographic implosion that war is the picture definition of, the idea that its economy won’t be able to grow going forward thanks to lower birthrates that captivate McArdle and other conservatives is not something that readers should take seriously. “Low birthrates” are assuredly a non-problem that conservatives oddly focus on in much the same way that “global warming’s” alleged horrors are the obsession of the left.

Economic freedom and good policy trump rates of birth by many miles any day of the week, but perhaps the bigger reason why they’re irrelevant stares McArdle in the face every day that she fires up her computer in order to write her commentary. It is thanks to the internet that McArdle can doubtless claim readers not just in the U.S., but around the world. That McArdle can reach the world with her musings brings with it wildly positive economic implications for those who don’t earn a living with the proverbial pen.

Indeed, as evidenced by the rise of Internet concepts along the lines of Amazon.com, Alibaba.com and Uber, technological advances mean that entrepreneurs can increasingly sell to what is a global market; the latter made global by global production that has tautologically increased global demand for goods and services.

And what if a future Jeff Bezos of Japan lacks computer programmers to divine his entrepreneurial idea due to the Japanese not procreating enough? That’s no trouble either. Thanks to the same technology that has rendered Amazon a global brand, entrepreneurs can hire and work alongside in the virtual sense programmers sourced by companies such as ODesk that are in the business of hiring those skillful with the computer everywhere from Spokane to Shanghai.

To put it very plainly, Bezos could start Amazon in an “assisted living facility” today so accessible is global talent with the click of a mouse. Notable there is that Bezos started Amazon in Seattle, WA, a city well known to have suffered a demographic drain in the ‘70s so great that a billboard was erected near SeaTac airport which said “Will the last one to leave Seattle please turn the lights off?” Seattle wasn’t revived by rising birthrates, rather its rebirth was a function of two natives (Bill Gates and Paul Allen) making it Microsoft’s global headquarters. Birthrates don’t drive growth as McArdle presumes, but talent and economic freedom do.

In that case, and contrary to what McArdle believes, better policy _can_ save Japan. Japan’s relative weakness today isn’t a function of competition that always and everywhere leads the productive to higher-margin pursuits, nor is it caused by irrelevant rates of birth. What ails Japan is what ails much of the world at present: too many politicians foisting too much bad medicine, including central bank allocation of limited credit (quantitative easing), on the individuals who comprise the country’s economy.

The answer to Japan’s troubles is quite simple, and it’s all about policy. Reduced government spending, lower taxes, a stable yen and a quiet Bank of Japan would free up the productive who power economies forward. What worked post-war will work again, and it will because economic growth is simple, and always results from a reduction of the barriers to production erected by governments. The shame is that the political class and the economic commentariat don’t understand what is so basic. Here’s hoping Japan’s voters soon enough tune out both. The country’s rebound will soon reveal itself if so.



Japan's Economy Suffers Misguided Pundits, Not Export Competition And Low Birthrates - Forbes


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan government raises view on capex, output; economy in recovery albeit weakness*


(Reuters) - Japan's government raised its view of business investment and factory output, but stuck to its overall economic assessment of moderate recovery despite some weakness as the economy struggles to recover from recession.

The government's monthly economic report comes days after Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's ruling coalition won snap elections, giving the premier a fresh mandate to proceed with his "Abenomics" strategy of reflationary policies.

"The Japanese economy is in a moderate recovery, while weakness can be seen in private consumption and some other areas," the Cabinet Office said in its report for December, issued on Friday.

It left the overall view unchanged for a second straight month.

The Bank of Japan offered on Friday a more upbeat view that the economy continues to recover moderately as a trend with the effect of April's sales tax hike waning as a whole.

Recent gains in industrial output have prompted the Cabinet Office to take a view that factory output is bottoming out, an official said, marking an upgrade from last month when the Cabinet Office said industrial output was declining.

Factory output unexpectedly rose for second straight month in October, suggesting firms have cut inventories of unsold goods built up after the tax hike hit consumers and led to two straight quarters of contraction through September.

The report follows the BOJ's key tankan survey that showed solid capital spending was planned by big firms in the fiscal year to March 2015. Companies have so far been slow to implement investment plans because of a murky outlook.

The Cabinet Office raised its view of business investment, saying it is largely flat after previously noting some weak spots in capital spending, although it was on a rising trend.

The Cabinet Office official expressed a cautious overall view, saying that weakness remained in the economy as a whole, including in private consumption.

The Cabinet Office described private consumption as holding firm while weakness was seen in consumer confidence which has been sliding because the weak yen drives up the cost of imports.

A tepid economic recovery challenges the plans of Abe and the BOJ to pull the world's third largest economy out of deflation and put it on a course for sustained growth led by the private sector.



Japan government raises view on capex, output; economy in recovery albeit weakness| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Minebea, Development Bank of Japan to acquire German company for $125M*




Minebea's weight sensors are used in heavy machinery such as cranes.


TOKYO -- Minebea is partnering with Development Bank of Japan to acquire German industrial-scale giant Sartorius Mechatronics T&H, the industrial technology unit of Sartorius, in an investment expected to total just under 15 billion yen ($125 million).

The Japanese pair will buy all the shares in Sartorius Mechatronics from its parent, bio-equipment maker Sartorius AG, by February. Minebea will assume a 51% stake, and DBJ will take 49%. Minebea partnered with the bank to minimize risk, but may consider buying the remaining shares in several years. By acquiring the German company, it hopes to tap growing demand for industrial measurement equipment used in ensuring food product safety and product quality.

Sartorius Mechatronics makes, sells and services industrial equipment used for such purposes as measuring the amount of corn and oil stored in silos and tanks to detect foreign bodies that might make their way into processing procedures. It boasts a wide client base in Europe and has sites in China and India.

Sartorius Mechatronic's current sales tally roughly 15 billion yen. Minebea's measurement components unit sees sales of 12 billion yen. Minebea is aiming for the two combined to achieve around 50 billion yen in sales by fiscal 2017.


Industrial scales: Minebea, Development Bank of Japan to acquire German company for $125M- Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## Aepsilons

*Citibank Sells Japan Retail Unit to Sumitomo Mitsui*

TOKYO—When Japanese regulators accused the local retail unit of  Citigroup  Inc. of improper lending practices in 2004 and ordered its private banking operations shut down,  Charles Prince , then Citi’s chief executive, bowed deeply before reporters and pledged to overhaul the bank’s controls.

But the bank never fully got its hands around the issue and over the next decade faced punishments from Japan’s Financial Services Agency over anti-money-laundering controls and other problems. Many Japanese customers switched to other private banks.


On Thursday, Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp., Japan’s second-largest lender, said it would purchase Citi’s Japanese retail operations, leaving the New York bank to focus on corporate banking, investment banking and other institutional businesses in the world’s third-largest economy.

SMBC said it believed it could make the unit profitable, in part by leveraging the deal to give its customers access to Citigroup’s 1.9 million automated teller machines globally.

SMBC, the core banking unit of  Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group  Inc., will take over Citibank Japan’s retail business including its deposits, 740,000 customers, branches, 1,600 employees and network of automated teller machines in October 2015. SMBC said it would merge Citi’s retail bank with its trust-bank unit, SMBC Trust Bank Ltd., which mainly consists of business taken over through SMBC’s acquisition of Société Générale Private Banking Japan Ltd. last year.


The Japanese lender will pay Citi between ¥30 billion and ¥50 billion (between $250 million and $417 million) depending on the number of customers and deposits it inherits, according to people familiar with the matter. SMBC said it had no plan to cut jobs following the acquisition.

“For current Citibank Japan customers, the service to be offered won’t change under our bank,” said Nobuaki Kurumatani, an SMBC executive, at a news conference Thursday. He said SMBC wanted to provide financial services such as asset management in foreign currencies to Citibank customers.

Citi’s retail business in Japan currently has about ¥2.4 trillion in deposits at 31 branches in major cities across the country. For decades, it has been the top Western bank in Japan, catering to Japanese who travel abroad and some foreign residents in Japan. Mr. Kurumatani said Citibank Japan’s ¥1 trillion of foreign-currency deposits were also attractive for SMBC.

Citigroup said in October it would exit the Japanese retail business, as part of its plan to scale back local operations in certain markets around the globe, such as Costa Rica and Egypt.

In the quarter ended in September, Citibank Japan posted a loss of about ¥2 billion.

Citigroup is separately in talks to sell its Diners Club credit-card business in Japan to another local lender, according to people familiar with the matter.

Citibank has had a presence in Japan for more than a century but hit a rough patch in recent years. Among several run-ins with regulators was a 2011 order by the Financial Services Agency to improve sales practices after Citigroup staff allegedly sold financial products such as investment trusts without disclosing the level of risk to customers. Citi said at the time it took the issue seriously and would take steps to avoid a repeat of the problems.

Sumitomo Mitsui said it didn’t expect the problems to recur and it would keep an eye on compliance.

“I can say there’s nothing problematic about our acquisition of Citi, and not that I’m saying Citi had an issue…but we want to reach the level that the regulators expect us to be at as a Japanese megabank,” SMBC’s Mr. Kurumatani said.


Citibank Sells Japan Retail Unit to Sumitomo Mitsui - WSJ


----------



## terranMarine

For the first time since records were collected in 1955, Japan's population is drawing down its savings and the savings rate, calculated as savings divided by disposable income plus pension payments, was negative 1.3%.

It's a dramatic change from when the Japanese saved nearly a quarter of their income (23.1%) when the savings rate peaked in 1975.

Japan had the highest household saving rate in the OECD in the 1960s until it fell to the lowest. After all, an aging population draws down savings and Japan is the fastest-aging country in the world; its population has been shrinking for a decade.

It's another blow to the Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who just won another term to try and implement his policies dubbed Abenomics. On the campaign trail, he said that Abenomics aimed to raise wages and employment to revive the economy and defeat deflation or price falls.

Yet, earnings (adjusted for inflation) dropped 4.3% from a year earlier in November. It's the steepest decline since the 2009 global crisis and marks the 17th month of falls.

Indebted country
Unsurprisingly, households are spending less. The average spend has dropped by 2.5%, which is the eighth consecutive drop - a trend that won't help boost domestic demand and prices.

Indeed, inflation has clocked in at a 14 month low. There's no price pressure on nominal yields on government bonds. The 10 year bond yield has fallen to a record low of below 0.3%.

Such low borrowing costs will help the highly indebted country, but it also reflects an expectation that the economy and inflation won't be getting going, and ultimately lead to rate rises.

BBC News - Japan’s savings rate turns negative for first time

In sum, it's a tough slew of data for Abenomics.

Since their debt crisis in the early 1990s, the Japanese have been reluctant to borrow on a large scale. So, unless wages rise sustainably, it's hard to see how household spending can. Without more domestic demand, firms are reluctant to raise wages and invest, which is why they still hold substantial cash.

In fact, Japanese firms' cash holdings have risen by about 12% since Abe came to power two years ago, and reached a record high of close to $2 trillion (some $1.96 trillion or 233 trillion yen).

Domestic consumption
The high savings rate of Japanese firms is also why declining household savings hadn't noticeably affected the country's current account surplus - which measures the amount of money made investing from the rest of the world as well as trade - for a while.

With savings drawn down and falling wages, it'll be hard for Japan to rely on consumption to recover. Until consumer spending does recover, Japan faces an uphill battle to revive its domestic economy.

I've written before about how developed nations are aging and 'turning Japanese' in that sense.

Another lesson to draw is that an aging population will dis-save, so high-saving countries now - like China and Germany - may soon find that they are heading down a similar road to Japan.


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan Approves $29 Billion Spending Package to Boost Economy *


Japan’s government approved a 3.5 trillion yen ($29 billion) fiscal stimulus package to boost the economy after April’s sales tax hike caused consumption to slump.

The measures include shopping vouchers, subsidized heating fuel for the poor and low interest loans for small businesses hurt by rising input costs, and will boost gross domestic product by 0.7 percent, the government estimates. The spending will be paid for with tax revenue and unspent funds and won’t need new bond issuance, Economy Minister Akira Amari said today in Tokyo.

Unexpected falls in output and retail sales in November underscore the continued weakness in the economy. With little sign of a rebound in domestic demand, getting growth back on a recovery track is a priority for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.

“This will support private consumption and boost regional economies, so that the virtuous economic cycle spreads to all corners of the nation,” Abe said in Tokyo after the decision.

About 1.7 trillion yen will be spent on public works in areas damaged by natural disasters and to improve disaster preparedness, with 600 billion yen for revitalizing regional economies and 1.2 trillion yen to support people and small businesses hurt by the current economic situation, according to documents released by the Cabinet Office.

*Extra Budget *
The package is part of an extra budget for the fiscal year through March which will be adopted by the cabinet on Jan. 9, Finance Minister Taro Aso said in Tokyo today. The budget then needs to be approved by parliament, which is controlled by the ruling coalition.

Abe last month delayed the planned further hike in the sales tax by 18 months after data showed the economy fell into recession. GDP (JGDPAGDP) shrank an annualized 1.9 percent last quarter, more than initially estimated, after a 6.7 percent contraction in the three months from April, when the levy was raised for the first time since 1997.

The postponement fueled concern about the government’s effort to rein in the world’s heaviest debt and prompted Moody’s Investors Service to cut its credit rating on Japan.

“Coupled with the delay of the sales tax hike, the package will be large enough to stimulate consumption ,” Hidenori Suezawa, a financial-market and fiscal analyst at SMBC Nikko Securities Inc. in Tokyo, said before the announcement. “Rising tax revenue will be of some help in reining in debt but the government’s fiscal policies are making it harder to consolidate their finances.”

The Bank of Japan expanded its already unprecedented monetary easing in October, aiming to pre-empt any risk of a delay in ending Japan’s “deflationary mindset.” A decline in demand following the tax increase and a drop in oil prices put downward pressure on prices, the bank said.


Japan Approves $29 Billion Spending Package to Boost Economy - Bloomberg


----------



## Aepsilons

Lo and behold , he finally follows through !  
@LeveragedBuyout -- thought of you when i read this 


-------------

*Abe's cabinet OKs FY2015 tax plan centering on corporate tax cuts*

TOKYO (Kyodo) -- Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's cabinet on Wednesday endorsed tax policy changes for fiscal 2015, centering on corporate tax cuts aimed at shoring up Japan's faltering economy.

The new tax reform plan is estimated to make tax cuts of around 142.3 billion yen for the next fiscal year starting April 1 in combined state and local taxes, the Finance Ministry said.

The Abe government will slash Japan's current 34.62 percent effective corporate income tax rate to 32.11 percent in fiscal 2015 and to 31.33 percent in the following year.

The tax reductions over the two years are expected to amount to more than 400 billion yen, the ministry said.
As a step to bolster private spending, the government will exempt from taxation in fiscal 2015 gifts of money from parents or grandparents to fund marriages, childbirth and child care for their offspring aged 20 and over.

The tax exemption, which will be applicable to gifts of up to 10 million yen, is designed to tap the huge financial assets held by the elderly to invigorate the economy, as Japan struggles with a rapidly aging population.

Elderly people are believed to own around 60 percent of financial assets held by individuals in Japan.

The existing tax benefits, including exemption from capital transfer tax for people donating funds for the education and home purchases of their children and grandchildren, will be extended.

In a bid to revitalize local economies, tax breaks will be given to companies relocating their headquarters to regional areas from Tokyo and other large cities.

As the economy has been sluggish in the wake of the 3-percentage-point consumption tax hike to 8 percent in April, the government decided to put off an additional tax increase to 10 percent by 18 months from October 2015.

Abe's cabinet OKs FY2015 tax plan centering on corporate tax cuts- Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Lo and behold , he finally follows through !
> @LeveragedBuyout -- thought of you when i read this
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> *Abe's cabinet OKs FY2015 tax plan centering on corporate tax cuts*
> 
> TOKYO (Kyodo) -- Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's cabinet on Wednesday endorsed tax policy changes for fiscal 2015, centering on corporate tax cuts aimed at shoring up Japan's faltering economy.
> 
> The new tax reform plan is estimated to make tax cuts of around 142.3 billion yen for the next fiscal year starting April 1 in combined state and local taxes, the Finance Ministry said.
> 
> The Abe government will slash Japan's current 34.62 percent effective corporate income tax rate to 32.11 percent in fiscal 2015 and to 31.33 percent in the following year.
> 
> The tax reductions over the two years are expected to amount to more than 400 billion yen, the ministry said.
> As a step to bolster private spending, the government will exempt from taxation in fiscal 2015 gifts of money from parents or grandparents to fund marriages, childbirth and child care for their offspring aged 20 and over.
> 
> The tax exemption, which will be applicable to gifts of up to 10 million yen, is designed to tap the huge financial assets held by the elderly to invigorate the economy, as Japan struggles with a rapidly aging population.
> 
> Elderly people are believed to own around 60 percent of financial assets held by individuals in Japan.
> 
> The existing tax benefits, including exemption from capital transfer tax for people donating funds for the education and home purchases of their children and grandchildren, will be extended.
> 
> In a bid to revitalize local economies, tax breaks will be given to companies relocating their headquarters to regional areas from Tokyo and other large cities.
> 
> As the economy has been sluggish in the wake of the 3-percentage-point consumption tax hike to 8 percent in April, the government decided to put off an additional tax increase to 10 percent by 18 months from October 2015.
> 
> Abe's cabinet OKs FY2015 tax plan centering on corporate tax cuts- Nikkei Asian Review



It's a good start, but I'm still pulling my hair out over the consumption tax hike. It seems like yesterday that Ryutaro Hashimoto did the same thing prematurely, just when Japan was starting to turn the corner. I hope this tax cut helps, but the DPJ setting the consumption tax hike schedule in motion really threw a wrench in the works.

Next up: increasing the labor force participation rate (through day care benefits?), fostering an increase in capex (or at least distributions of corporate tax hoards to shareholders), deregulation, reopening nuclear reactors, and TPP. 

There is much to do, and the window is closing, fast. After renewing his mandate in this last election, Abe should be engaging in a shock-and-awe campaign to revitalize the economy. If he fails to put more on the table within his first 100 days, you can officially put me in the skeptic column.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

NAGANOHARA, Gunma (Jiji Press) — The government has started the main construction of the Yamba Dam in eastern Japan, marking a milestone 63 years after a proposal for the controversial project was first put forward.
A consortium comprising Shimizu Corp., Tekken Corp. and IHI Infrastructure Systems Co. launched blasting work on Thursday to expose the bedrock for building the foundation of the dam’s main structure.

After finishing the main construction by May 2018, the consortium will fill the dam with water to check whether there is any problem, aiming to complete the whole construction process by the end of fiscal 2019.

In 1952, the government proposed building the Yamba Dam for the purposes of flood control of the Agatsuma River, which flows into the Tone River, and stable supply of daily life water to the Tokyo metropolitan area.

The total construction costs of some ¥460 billion, the largest ever for a dam in the nation, will partially financed by six prefectures located in the Tone River’s basin area.

Planned for 63 years, work to construct Yamba Dam begins - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

The number of foreign visitors to Japan surged 29.4 percent in 2014 compared to the previous year, setting a new high with 13.41 million visitors.
It was the second consecutive record-breaking year for the number of foreign tourists, which surpassed 10 million visitors for the first time in 2013.

A weaker yen made shopping in Japan more affordable for overseas visitors, though for more records to be broken, several issues still need to be addressed.

The government has set a goal of increasing the number of foreign tourists to 20 million by the time the Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics are held in 2020.

“The goal feels realistic. We hope to exceed 15 million this year,” said Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Minister Akihiro Ota.

*Foreign visitors were also active consumers last year, spending 43.3 percent more than in 2013 for a total of ¥2.03 trillion, the first time the figure has exceeded ¥2 trillion.*

Expanding the items exempt from the consumption tax in October last year to include cosmetics, food and other products appears to have had a positive effect.

Tokyo International Air Terminal Corp., which manages gift shops and other businesses at Haneda Airport, reported a 1.5-fold increase in customers to its duty-free stores last year.

“I bought about ¥600,000 worth of brandy, food and other products on this trip,” said a 61-year-old former president of a household equipment company from Shanghai.

He added: “Japan is close and has high-quality products. I hope to visit numerous times.”

*Chinese visitors spent an average of ¥231,753 per person in 2014, much higher than the overall average of ¥151,374.*

Laying out the red carpet

Businesses are looking to benefit from big-spending foreign visitors.

Isetan Mitsukoshi Holdings Ltd. and others plan to open an airport-style duty-free store on the eighth floor of Mitsukoshi’s Ginza store in Chuo Ward, Tokyo, in the autumn of 2015.








The Yomiuri Shimbun
Products in the store would be not only except from consumption taxes, but also import duties and alcohol and tobacco taxes.

The hotel industry is also benefiting.

The Seibu Holdings Inc.’s Prince Hotels had about 740,000 foreign visitors in January to November 2014, a 25 percent rise over the same period the previous year.

About 70 percent of guests at the Shinjuku Prince Hotel are foreign tourists, the company said.

Local areas are also trying to get in on the game.

Nine prefectures in the Chubu and other regions have named themselves the “Dragon Route” to promote tourism in the area as a whole.

The name aims to attract visitors from China, where dragons are seen as lucky.

The Kyushu District Transport Bureau is promoting “wedding photo tours” in the region, which are popular among newlyweds from Hong Kong.

East Japan Railway Co. President Tetsuro Tomita wants to encourage tourists from overseas to visit the Tohoku region.

“It could boost local economic activity and help create new jobs,” he said.

27th worldwide in 2013

Globally, however, the number of tourists visiting Japan is not all that high.

Japan ranked 27th for number of foreign visitors worldwide in 2013, according to the Japan National Tourist Organization.

As Japan is inaccessible by land, getting here is often costly compared to other nations.

According to the Tourism Agency, Chinese visitors to Japan pay 1.5 to 2 times more in travel expenses compared to when they visit South Korea, which they can access by sea.

Hokkaido, which is popular with visitors from Taiwan, China and other areas, is experiencing a shortage of chartered buses.

And it can be difficult to get a hotel reservation in popular spots such as the Tokyo area and Kyoto.

“We’re having to turn more people away because we’re full up,” an executive at a Tokyo hotel said.

Many visitors are also unhappy they cannot make full use of their smartphones while in Japan.

A survey by the Tourism Agency of foreign travelers revealed that one in three people were dissatisfied with the lack of wireless Internet access.

“It’s essential to get enthusiasts who come to Japan over and over,” said Hiroyuki Ihara, head researcher at the Nippon Research Institute. “An environment that foreigners do not feel is inconvenient must be quickly created.”


Shopping tourists spend record ¥2 tril. - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Come on, Chinese Friends, please come back again, and again, and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

did my 400 USD Gundam model I ordered from Japan count in this?

I believe I deserve a positive rating dude, it's 400 bucks for a toy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> did my 400 USD Gundam model I ordered from Japan count in this?



Yup! You seriously spent that much? 

PS. The Chinese that are coming are like neo-rich. Imagine, the average Chinese tourist to Japan is spending around $2,000 (US dollars). Chinese tourists --- and they pay in cash, too. Not so much credit card....



Genesis said:


> I believe I deserve a positive rating dude, it's 400 bucks for a toy.



bwahaha, you're one of these neo-rich eh? Big money...


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yup! You seriously spent that much?
> 
> PS. The Chinese that are coming are like neo-rich. Imagine, the average Chinese tourist to Japan is spending around $2,000 (US dollars). Chinese tourists --- and they pay in cash, too. Not so much credit card....
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaha, you're one of these neo-rich eh? Big money...



Nah, I went hungry for like a month, lol, I regret it every day, that's too much for a toy.


----------



## Yizhi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yup! You seriously spent that much?
> 
> PS. The Chinese that are coming are like neo-rich.



, not yep! Unless Genesis bought the gundam while in Japan his purchase would be general trade, not tourism, but still welcomed in any event



Genesis said:


> Nah, I went hungry for like a month, lol, I regret it every day, that's too much for a toy.



For 400 I hope you're getting this





and not this








Yizhi said:


>


You do have a like though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> Nah, I went hungry for like a month, lol, I regret it every day, that's too much for a toy.





Yizhi said:


>




ha ha ha ! yea right ! you'll never know about Chinese ... they're quiet but they're big money. for example, a friend of mine he's ABC (American born Chinese) -- when i first met him i thought he was you know average. The guy dresses like an average guy, he drives a '03 Toyota Camry, doesn't wear too many jewelry. But his parents own 5 chinese restaurants in the area. lol. 

Silent but Rich. 



SvenSvensonov said:


> , not yep! Unless Genesis bought the gundam while in Japan his purchase would be general trade, not tourism, but still welcomed in any event
> 
> 
> 
> For 400 I hope you're getting this
> View attachment 185853
> 
> 
> and not this
> 
> View attachment 185854
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a like though




bwahahahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

Thanks to cheap Yen.

This is nice development. I hope Japan only become more open and embrace more foreign elements when Olympiad comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

damn $400 for a gundam toy? someone here is sleeping on a pile of cash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> damn $400 for a gundam toy? someone here is sleeping on a pile of cash



Gen has a taste for the finer things.


----------



## terranMarine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Gen has a taste for the finer things.


So do you pen pal, foie gras with fries lol. Speaking of Gundam, any favorite series?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> So do you pen pal, foie gras with fries lol. Speaking of Gundam, any favorite series?



...無銀錢，無靚女 !! 

Right, @Genesis ?


----------



## powastick

I have a few friends goes frequently to Akihabara. I think Nihonjin would already know what otakus are buying.

And there is another friend who bought gifts from Japan. Canned panties. Used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ...無銀錢，無靚女 !!
> 
> Right, @Genesis ?



Actually, that's not my experience, money certainly plays a role, but the person is more important, knowing when to say what and when to do what, and just trust yourself is the most important thing.

I'll say this, I had a lot of trial and error, I say, mostly error.

Besides, nobody has so much money that they can just waste it on random crap for women, those things are expensive dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

powastick said:


> I have a few friends goes frequently to Akihabara. I think Nihonjin would already know what otakus are buying.
> 
> And there is another friend who bought gifts from Japan. Canned panties. Used.




Yea, you can find that too. But man, there are other things than just ... that !


----------



## terranMarine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ...無銀錢，無靚女 !!


so how many expensive bags have you spend on the ladies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> Actually, that's not my experience, money certainly plays a role, but the person is more important, knowing when to say what and when to do what, and just trust yourself is the most important thing.
> 
> I'll say this, I had a lot of trial and error, I say, mostly error.
> 
> Besides, nobody has so much money that they can just waste it on random crap for women, those things are expensive dude.


----------



## powastick

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yea, you can find that too. But man, there are other things than just ... that !


Gifts are suppose to be memorable, yup those are extremely memorable.


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> so how many expensive bags have you spend on the ladies?



This is hot right now , specially for Korean, Japanese and Chinese lady shoppers




















heck, even fendi hats... pricy, but looks so good stylish


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This is hot right now , specially for Korean, Japanese and Chinese lady shoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck, even fendi hats... pricy, but looks so good stylish


The most expensive thing I bought for a girl, actually cost about half of the Gundam price. To be fair, I also never spend much on myself, the most expensive thing I have other than my car is my watch and I got that as a graduation gift. 

No need to overspend, not a smart move, especially with the economy the way it is, you can never be too sure when you are expendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

@Nihonjin1051 
Are you also a fashion type of guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> Are you also a fashion type of guy?



na, just a Ross, tjmax, macy's sales type of guy lol.

Some things Chinese tourists get when in Japan:


----------



## terranMarine

rice cookers?  way too expensive


----------



## definitelynotIndian

what does Japan have that China doesn't and they want it so badly so they spend so much money ? :O


----------



## cirr

definitelynotIndian said:


> what does Japan have that China doesn't and they want it so badly so they spend so much money ? :O



It's a lot cheaper buying lots of things in Japan（or many other countries for that matter）than in China。


----------



## Aepsilons

*China and Japan have signed over 40 different collaborative agreements on energy conservation and environmental protection.*

The deals have been inked at a bilateral forum held in Beijing.

The meeting is the first time the two sides have met to discuss environmental cooperation in the last 2-years.

Xie Zhenhua is the vice-chair of the National Development and Reform Commission.

_*"We welcome Japan's involvement in China's energy conservation and environmental protection industries through investment, joint technological development, and technological cooperation. We'll resume the program that sends Chinese personnel in the energy conservation sector to Japan for training."*_

The latest figures suggest the energy conservation and environmental protection sectors in China are going to be worth a combined 720 billion US dollars this coming year.

Ma Jun with the Institute of Public and Environmental Affairs says Japan has a lot to offer in terms of new technology.

"Japan has advanced technology when it comes to industrial energy saving. With its well-adapted technology and quality management, Japan's energy consumption can be largely reduced. Its energy consumption per unit is often a small fraction of what it is with its Chinese counterparts in the same industry."

The latest figures suggest the energy conservation and environmental protection sectors in China are going to be worth a combined 720 billion US dollars this coming year.


China, Japan Ink Energy Deals in Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aepsilons

@TaiShang , @Genesis , @terranMarine , @LeveragedBuyout , @rugering , @xudeen , @Shotgunner51 , @Yizhi , @SvenSvensonov --- talk about cooperation ! 2015 is going to be a good year for both of us, i think.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

cirr said:


> It's a lot cheaper buying lots of things in Japan（or many other countries for that matter）than in China。



I do not believe


----------



## rubyjackass

Didn't know Japan had rivers that cause major floods. I would appreciate more information on Japan's rivers.


----------



## Aepsilons

definitelynotIndian said:


> what does Japan have that China doesn't and they want it so badly so they spend so much money ? :O





definitelynotIndian said:


> what does Japan have that China doesn't and they want it so badly so they spend so much money ? :O



Chinese that come to Japan visit the temples, castles, historical sites. They also are fond of the resorts in the North, specially in Hokkaido. Chinese come to Japan because of the quiet , the relax atmosphere , and the similarity of our societies. Plus, i think Japanese people are very welcoming of Chinese, and we are pleasant. Chinese always say their experiences in Japan is exceptional. 

That is why they keep on coming back.


----------



## Yizhi

i still remember this photo from APEC last year. it basically sums up everything...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Chinese that come to Japan visit the temples, castles, historical sites. They also are fond of the resorts in the North, specially in Hokkaido. Chinese come to Japan because of the quiet , the relax atmosphere , and the similarity of our societies. Plus, i think Japanese people are very welcoming of Chinese, and we are pleasant. Chinese always say their experiences in Japan is exceptional.
> 
> That is why they keep on coming back.



but why are they spending much more money compared to other tourists?


----------



## Aepsilons

definitelynotIndian said:


> but why are they spending much more money compared to other tourists?




Because a lot of the neo-rich go to Japan. There are lots of rich Chinese, and may of them are buying property in Japan as well. They can afford multi-million dollar condos in Tokyo, Kobe, Kyot et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Because a lot of the neo-rich go to Japan. There are lots of rich Chinese, and may of them are buying property in Japan as well. They can afford multi-million dollar condos in Tokyo, Kobe, Kyot et al.


 holy cow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Yizhi said:


> i still remember this photo from APEC last year. it basically sums up everything...



that was sure funny, awkward photo isn't it


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> holy cow



Come on man. You should know that !

China Now Has More Millionaires Than Any Country but the U.S. - China Real Time Report - WSJ


----------



## terranMarine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Come on man. You should know that !
> 
> China Now Has More Millionaires Than Any Country but the U.S. - China Real Time Report - WSJ


sure i do, but didn't think they would spend millions buying properties in Japan. investment or planning to retire there?


----------



## powastick

I think East Asia share too many cultural affinity. Have similiar interest i presume.


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> holy cow



Here's a good read, its from back in fall of '14. 

Chinese Real Estate Buyers Turn to Tokyo - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Here's a good read, its from back in fall of '14.
> 
> Chinese Real Estate Buyers Turn to Tokyo - WSJ



i don't have subscription, can't read lol.


----------



## Yizhi

terranMarine said:


> that was sure funny, awkward photo isn't it


talented directors should make a TV series of the Sino-Japanese relationship.
What a complicated love & hate story! it could be a award winning soap opera.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

terranMarine said:


> sure i do, but didn't think they would spend millions buying properties in Japan. investment or planning to retire there?



They have too much money! Plus, what's a better way to invest your money than in property (good for equity). Japanese property value goes up , too, so its a good ROI. Let's say a chinese buyer buys a condo for let's say $1.5 million. He can redo it, make renovations, and in 1 year or so, he can sell it for $2-3 million. Or, he can just keep it , lol. 
Seriously, there's a growing number of Chinese rich (super rich) who live in Japan. These guys have properties in Tokyo, Hong Kong, mainland and some in US.



terranMarine said:


> i don't have subscription, can't read lol.



I'll post it for you, buddy:


-----------

Beijing and Tokyo may have territorial spats in the East China Sea, but economic ties are trumping politics. Chinese investors’ appetite for Japanese real estate is rising as the yen continues to sink.

So far this year, Chinese individuals and companies have bought almost $230 million in real estate, more than triple the amount from last year, according to data from  Jones Lang LaSalle .

British luxury property developer Grosvenor Ltd., owned by the family trust of the Duke of Westminster, is betting the influx of rich Chinese investors will help boost demand for its refurbished apartments in Tokyo’s upscale Roppongi area.

“One upside scenario for Japan is its relationship with China,” said Nicholas Loup, chief executive of Grosvenor Asia. “There are huge amounts of money flows between both countries. That’s currently below people’s radar screen.”

The Japanese currency has fallen 25% against the yuan over the past five years, outstripping its 15% fall against the U.S. dollar in the same period.

Advertisement
Chinese tourist arrivals in Japan hit a record high this year, partly due to the weak yen, spurring investment in vacation homes. Japan has emerged as the most desired travel destination for Chinese this year, according to Travelzoo Asia Pacific. There’s also talk about making it easier for Chinese to apply for multiple-entry visas, which would further spur interest.

Rich Chinese are among the biggest foreign buyers in New York and Sydney. But other formerly popular investment destinations like Hong Kong and Singapore are becoming more costly due to taxes on nonresidents. In Hong Kong, Chinese buying is one reason real-estate prices have soared, causing social frictions with local residents.

Foreign buyers see value in Japan. On a square-foot basis, Tokyo property prices in U.S. dollar terms are about half of the levels of comparable areas in Hong Kong, and similar to prices in Beijing and Shanghai. Rental yield can be as high as 6%, compared with 3% in Hong Kong, and about 1% in Beijing.

A pickup in Japan’s real-estate market as its economy recovers, added to building for the Tokyo Olympics in 2020, is adding to the attraction.






While much of China’s investment is in retail and industrial projects, there has also been strong demand for private apartments. Since 2011, Chinese investors have bought some $84 million worth of apartments in Japan, Jones Lang LaSalle says.

Other foreign investors are piling in. Total overseas investment in Japanese real estate was 79% higher in 2013 compared with the previous year, according to commercial real-estate firm CBRE.

Some big Chinese companies also are part of the increased buying. In May, conglomerate Fosun Groupacquired Japanese property firm Idera Capital Management as a vehicle for future property investments. Fosun in August acquired a 25-story office building in Tokyo that formerly was Citibank’s Japan headquarters and has further plans to develop real estate.

That’s not to say political tensions aren’t there. In 2012, anti-Japanese protesters attacked Japanese businesses in China.

Some members of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s government have called for legislation to monitor foreign purchases of land in sensitive locations more closely. That’s seen as anti-Chinese.

In 2012, a Chinese consulate’s plan to buy land in port city Niigata for expansion was thwarted by local opposition.

Alex Yeung —director of Century 21 Culture Center Property in Hong Kong, which helps Chinese buyers enter Japan—said local sellers sometimes turn down offers when they learn the buyer is Chinese.

“Some owners, especially the older ones, don’t want to sell to the Chinese,” said Mr. Yeung.

Still, real estate officials are hopeful. Japanese property brokerages are expanding in China to capture the rising interest. Tokyu Livable and Nomura Real Estate Urban Net are both opening offices in Hong Kong this month. Tokyu Livable, which already has offices in Shanghai and Taiwan, is hiring more Chinese speakers.

Peter Peng, a Shanghai developer, is hoping to develop properties in Japan.

“I like Tokyo because its people are polite and homes are well kept,“ he said. Mr. Peng, who owns homes in San Francisco and Hong Kong, said he recently bought a $1.4 million three-bedroom apartment in Tokyo for investment.

An apartment in Tokyo is not just a trophy for rich Chinese. Those who are priced out of their home markets are looking at Tokyo for an opportunity to become a homeowner. Apartments in Tokyo’s suburbs start at $100,000, according to Mr. Yeung.

*Each month, Mr. Yeung says clients from Hong Kong and China buy dozens of Japanese apartments or retail properties in Tokyo.*



Chinese Real Estate Buyers Turn to Tokyo - WSJ



powastick said:


> I think East Asia share too many cultural affinity. Have similiar interest i presume.



I agree. Chinese adopt very easily in Japan. And Japanese do , too, adopt very easily in Hong Kong and Mainland. 

Very, easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Yizhi said:


> i still remember this photo from APEC last year. it basically sums up everything...




hahahaha!


----------



## Pangu

I'm glad we're off to a good start in 2015. The fundamentals of friendship & co-operation is still the driving force in Sino-Japanese affairs. Let's hope when Abe & Xi meet next time they show some teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gauss

Japan will soon be among top five tourist destinations. Japanese society is like a glimpse into future. In present day not visiting japan atleast once in a lifetime is like not having lived well. One can get an idea of how humanity will live like in the future by visiting japan. Just like Arab world provided a glimpse into future in middle ages as they invented the scientific method and now we live in the scientific age. Similarly modern ideas were born in europe during 19th century and visiting europe at that time meant getting an idea of the future course of humanity. That kind of position is held by japan today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good to see China / Japan talking business rather Japan trying to play politics , more to gain from economic ties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IPen

There are about 6 million Chinese tourists to visit S.Korea in 2014 while about 2 million to Japan.It's still a long way to go for a united EastAsia, so long that it seems a mission impossible.lol(but strategically speaking, this is in EU and USA's favor)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Gauss said:


> Japan will soon be among top five tourist destinations. Japanese society is like a glimpse into future. In present day not visiting japan atleast once in a lifetime is like not having lived well. One can get an idea of how humanity will live like in the future by visiting japan. Just like Arab world provided a glimpse into future in middle ages as they invented the scientific method and now we live in the scientific age. Similarly modern ideas were born in europe during 19th century and visiting europe at that time meant getting an idea of the future course of humanity. That kind of position is held by japan today.



Thank you @Gauss for such high confidence you have on Japanese society ! 



IPen said:


> There are about 6 million Chinese tourists to visit S.Korea in 2014 while about 2 million to Japan.It's still a long way to go for a united EastAsia, so long that it seems a mission impossible.lol(but strategically speaking, this is in EU and USA's favor)



Of course. A unified East Asia would be a threat to any world order. Imagine an integrated China, Korea, Japan.



IPen said:


> There are about 6 million Chinese tourists to visit S.Korea in 2014 while about 2 million to Japan.It's still a long way to go for a united EastAsia, so long that it seems a mission impossible.lol(but strategically speaking, this is in EU and USA's favor)



Around 5 million Japanese visited China (Mainland + Hong Kong + Taiwan) this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Reminds me of a quote from Pliny the elder on Roman women buying silk from China (Seres).
_
"By the lowest reckoning, India, Seres and the Arabian peninsula take from our Empire 100 millions of sesterces every year: that is how much our luxuries and women cost us."_

_—Pliny the Elder, Natural History 12.84.

_
Women in China covets 5000 dollar hand bags and 10,000 dollar diamond rings. Their husbands and fathers can only watch and shake their heads.

"It_ doesnt matter if a bag is Prada or Panda brand, if it holds your stuff it is a good bag."_

- Quote from the worlds wisest gorilla. 23/01/2015



_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Reminds me of a quote from Pliny the elder on Roman women buying silk from China (Seres).
> _
> "By the lowest reckoning, India, Seres and the Arabian peninsula take from our Empire 100 millions of sesterces every year: that is how much our luxuries and women cost us."_
> 
> _—Pliny the Elder, Natural History 12.84.
> 
> _
> Women in China covets 5000 dollar hand bags and 10,000 dollar diamond rings. Their husbands and fathers can only watch and shake their heads.
> 
> "It_ doesnt matter if a bag is Prada or Panda brand, if it holds your stuff it is a good bag."_
> 
> - Quote from the worlds wisest gorilla. 23/01/2015



ha ha ha ! such a wise quote from Master Gorilla . I'm sure @AgentOrange will agree. lol !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> "It_ doesnt matter if a bag is Prada or Panda brand, if it holds your stuff it is a good bag."_
> 
> - Quote from the worlds wisest gorilla. 23/01/2015



LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Reminds me of a quote from Pliny the elder on Roman women buying silk from China (Seres).
> _
> "By the lowest reckoning, India, Seres and the Arabian peninsula take from our Empire 100 millions of sesterces every year: that is how much our luxuries and women cost us."_
> 
> _—Pliny the Elder, Natural History 12.84.
> 
> _
> Women in China covets 5000 dollar hand bags and 10,000 dollar diamond rings. Their husbands and fathers can only watch and shake their heads.
> 
> "It_ doesnt matter if a bag is *Prada or Panda brand*, if it holds your stuff it is a good bag."_
> 
> - Quote from the worlds wisest gorilla. 23/01/2015



 Very good thinking! But try to convince your girl friend or wife. 

My friend & his wife went to a shop in Japan & bought a crazy priced handbag, when they were leaving the shop, it start to rain. The wife ask for the umbrella, open & walk away without sharing the umbrella. Told him the bag cannot get wet... So next time remember bring two umbrellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Women in China covets 5000 dollar hand bags and 10,000 dollar diamond rings. Their husbands and fathers can only watch and shake their heads.



I dated a Teowchew girl for a while a couple of years back. One thing that i learn from being with her is that Jade is an important jewel, seriously she always wanted the best kind of Jade (expensive ones, lol). Before her i always thought Jade is Jade, but after being with her, i learned the different cuts of jade. And yes, she was a Lion and a Hawk @Yizhi -- i think i told you about my description before, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I dated a Teowchew girl for a while a couple of years back. One thing that i learn from being with her is that Jade is an important jewel, seriously she always wanted the best kind of Jade (expensive ones, lol). Before her i always thought Jade is Jade, but after being with her, i learned the different cuts of jade. And yes, she was a Lion and a Hawk @Yizhi -- i think i told you about my description before, lol.


well, Jade is better than handbags. you can pass it down to your grandchildren someday.
i'll never understand the handbags....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Yizhi said:


> well, Jade is better than handbags. you can pass it down to your grandchildren someday.
> i'll never understand the handbags....



Also, its good luck, right? She said it brings good luck, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Also, its good luck, right? She said it brings good luck, lol.


yep. but we Chinese have lot of things for good luck....and there are all kinds of good luck...Jade mainly represent nice personality and good health. it has more cultural meaning than gold or diamonds.
Teowchew girls are among the most traditional Chinese girls. well known for hardworking and taking care of the entire family. you were a lucky guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Genesis said:


> did my 400 USD Gundam model I ordered from Japan count in this?
> 
> I believe I deserve a positive rating dude, it's 400 bucks for a toy.


*The Transformers: Masterpiece -*


----------



## Shotgunner51

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Good to see China / Japan talking business rather Japan trying to play politics , more to gain from economic ties



It will benefit Pakistan as well bro ... let's give it some hope ...


----------



## powastick

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yea, you can find that too. But man, there are other things than just ... that !



Cool toy for girls.

*Mind-controlled cat ears hitting shelves in Japan*





The wait for communicating feelings via neural-controlled mechanical cat ears is finally near its end.

Japanese company neurowear, the world’s foremost leader in brain-controlled fashion accessories, announced it will release the consumer version of its brainwave-reading cat ear headband nekomimi later this month.

Neurowear introduced nekomimi with a teaser video released on YouTube last March that quickly perked the interest of media outlets worldwide and had the Internet masses purring with a collective: “take our money now.”

Nekomimi cat ears perk up when the wearer is concentrating and lie flat when the wearer relaxes, undoubtedly leading to a number of adorable situations with beautiful Japanese women similar to the one near the end of the video.

Neurowear describes the concept of Nekomimi on their website:

“People think that our bodies have limitations, but just imagine if we had organs that don’t exist, and could control that new body?

We created new human organs that use a brainwave sensor. Nekomimi is the new communication tool that augments the human bodies and abilities.

This cat’s ear shaped machine utilizes brainwaves and expresses your emotional state before you start talking. Just put on Necomimi and if you are concentrating, this cat’s ear shaped machine will rise. When you are relaxed, your new ears lie down.”

The first batch of Nekomimi will be available for purchase at the neurowear booth during “Nico Nico Choukaigi” (Nico Nico Super Conference), a convention that will be held Makuhari Messi in Chiba from April 28-29.

They will be sold at a special discount price of 7,900 yen during the event, and then at a retail price of 8,980 yen after.

Neurowear has yet to announce a specific date for an international release, but judging by a picture on theirFacebook page of a box of “North American version” Nekomimi, we imagine it won’t be much longer.

Source: RocketNews24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nihonjin1051 said:


> View attachment 185920
> 
> 
> 
> *China and Japan have signed over 40 different collaborative agreements on energy conservation and environmental protection.*
> 
> The deals have been inked at a bilateral forum held in Beijing.
> 
> The meeting is the first time the two sides have met to discuss environmental cooperation in the last 2-years.
> 
> Xie Zhenhua is the vice-chair of the National Development and Reform Commission.
> 
> _*"We welcome Japan's involvement in China's energy conservation and environmental protection industries through investment, joint technological development, and technological cooperation. We'll resume the program that sends Chinese personnel in the energy conservation sector to Japan for training."*_
> 
> The latest figures suggest the energy conservation and environmental protection sectors in China are going to be worth a combined 720 billion US dollars this coming year.
> 
> Ma Jun with the Institute of Public and Environmental Affairs says Japan has a lot to offer in terms of new technology.
> 
> "Japan has advanced technology when it comes to industrial energy saving. With its well-adapted technology and quality management, Japan's energy consumption can be largely reduced. Its energy consumption per unit is often a small fraction of what it is with its Chinese counterparts in the same industry."
> 
> The latest figures suggest the energy conservation and environmental protection sectors in China are going to be worth a combined 720 billion US dollars this coming year.
> 
> 
> China, Japan Ink Energy Deals in Beijing



Wow that's brilliant news.
Hmmmm so many lucrative business opportunities ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Retail Sales Rise as Economy Climbs Out of Recession*









*TOKYO, Japan —* Japan’s retail sales rose for a sixth straight month in December, providing evidence of a gradual recovery in private consumption as the economy climbs out of recession.

The 0.2 percent year-on-year sales growth fell short of a 0.9 percent gain seen by economists in a Reuters poll, following a revised 0.5 percent rise in November, data by the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry (METI) showed on Thursday.

A recovery in private consumption, which accounts for about 60 percent of the economy, is a welcome sign for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who has been struggling to get the economy back on track after a sales tax hike in April hit consumer demand harder than expected.

Private consumption has languished since the government raised the sales tax hike to 8 percent from 5 percent, curbing consumers’ purchasing power as broad price increase outpaced wage growth, causing steady declines in real wages.

“Year-on-year growth in retail sales eased due to effects such as falling oil prices and pre-sales-tax buying rush a year ago. Taking these factors into account, private consumption is on track for recovery,” said Hiroshi Watanabe, senior economist at SMBC Nikko Securities.

“Private consumption could accelerate ahead as cheap oil prices boost consumers’ purchasing power and the negative impact of the sales tax hike fades. Strength of consumption will depend on wages.”

Policymakers expect consumer spending to firm up this year as the impact of the sales tax hike fades away, and they count on wages to help private consumption pick up pace.

The government and the Bank of Japan are urging Japanese companies to raise wages, which are seen as crucial for generating a sustainable growth cycle and achieving a 2 percent inflation target.

Crude oil prices below $50 a barrel are expected to give a boost to Japanese households and the broader economy in the long run as they reduce costs for resource-importing Japan, offsetting rising import costs caused by a weak yen.

But cheaper oil also compounds the challenge for the central bank in meeting its 2 percent inflation target around the coming fiscal year that begins in April, which many investors see as impossible to achieve.

Last week, the central bank sharply cut its inflation forecast, and Governor Haruhiko Kuroda conceded it may take longer than expected to hit the price target.

Compared with the previous month, seasonally-adjusted retail sales fell 0.3 percent in December, the METI data showed.

_By: Tetsushi Kajimoto; editor: Eric Meijer. _


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Posts Current Account Surplus*


TOKYO—Japan posted its sixth straight current account surplus in December, as strong investment income outweighed continuing trade deficits.

The surplus in the current account stood at ¥187.2 billion ($1.57 billion) in December before seasonal adjustment, the Finance Ministry said Monday. That compared with a ¥353 billion surplus forecast by economists surveyed by The Wall Street Journal and the Nikkei.

Surpluses derived from overseas investment income have surged in recent months in part due to a substantially weaker Japanese currency, which makes the value of repatriated profits bigger in yen terms. At the same time, a steep fall in oil prices since the latter half of 2014 has helped to mitigate the massive trade deficits the country has been racking up since 2011.

December’s primary income surplus rose 24% on year to ¥1.02 trillion, marking a record for the month, thanks to increased returns from foreign direct investment. For all of 2014, Japan posted a ¥18.07 trillion income surplus, which was also the largest on record.

In December, the trade deficit shrank 63.1% to ¥395.6 billion.

The current account measures trade in goods, services, tourism and investment. It is calculated by determining the difference between Japan’s income from foreign sources against payments on foreign obligations and excludes net capital investment.

Meanwhile, separate data released Monday showed that lending by Japanese banks increased 2.6% from a year earlier.

Japan Posts Current Account Surplus - WSJ


----------



## Aepsilons

Australia’s Toll Holdings has recommended shareholders accept a $6.5bn takeover offer from Japan Post to create one of the world’s largest logistics companies.

The Japanese behemoth, a state-owned global postal and logistics player, unexpectedly offered $9.04 a share for Toll, a 49% premium to the company’s closing price on Tuesday, valuing it at $6.49bn.

Few had been anticipating an acquisition.

Under the proposal, the Melbourne-based transport logistics giant would be run as a division within Japan Post and retain the Toll name, with the company’s chief executive, Brian Kruger, reporting to his counterpart, Toru Takahashi.

“We are delighted to recommend to shareholders that Toll joins with Japan Post,” its chairman, Ray Horsburgh, said.

“Japan Post is one of the world’s leading postal and logistics companies and Toll is the largest independent logistics group in the Asia-Pacific.

“Together this will be a very powerful combination and one of the world’s top five logistics companies.”

A shareholder meeting to vote on the offer will be held in May, with the deal also requiring approval from the treasurer, Joe Hockey, under Australia’s foreign investment laws.

Toll has a global network spanning road, air, sea and rail routes, with significant operations in Asia, and Takahashi said it was a perfect fit for Japan Post as it looks to expand its global footprint.

“We believe the combination of Japan Post and Toll will be a transformational transaction for both our companies and we are very pleased we have been able to reach agreement,” he said.

Advertisement
“In partnership with Toll we are starting a new chapter of looking outward and becoming a leading global player.”

The government of a former prime minister, Junichiro Koizumi, split the state-owned Japan Post into four units in 2007 to handle deliveries, savings, insurance and counter services at each of its post offices.

The government retained full ownership of the group at first, with plans for the bank and insurance units to go fully private by 2017.

But the plan was stalled after the long-ruling Liberal Democratic Party lost power to the Democratic Party of Japan between 2009 to 2012.

After returning to power in 2012, the current LDP-led government resumed the privatisation project with Japan Post in December, confirming it will list its shares in Tokyo this year.

An IG Markets strategist, Stan Shamu, said the deal was a good one for Toll.

“Japanese companies hold an enormous amount of cash on their balance sheets and, given the two-way trade between Australia and Japan, this is a solid move,” he said.

A colleage of Shamu at IG Markets, Chris Weston, said: “No one was expecting a bid and if they were they weren’t expecting that sort of magnitude.”

Toll, which was founded in 1888 as a horse-and-cart coal haulage business in Newcastle, New South Wales, said the merger would improve its service to existing and new customers.

“The proposed combination is a reflection of the strategic value of our business and our strong footprint throughout the Asia-Pacific region,” Kruger said.

“The great Toll culture built on safety and operational excellence will work well alongside Japan Post’s established values. I am delighted to have been invited to lead this powerful new division of Japan Post and look forward to working with the rest of the group.”



Japan Post offers $6.5bn to take over Australia's Toll Holdings | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

MANILA – The Japanese co-owner of San Miguel Brewery Inc (SMB) eyes to bring its lineup of non-alcoholic beverages into the Philippine market, as the local brewer plans to re-enter the soft drinks business.

Keisuke Nishimura, senior director of Kirin Holdings Company Limited, said the company plans to “moderately” introduce its beverage products in the Philippines through SMB. The Japanese company makes and sells water, soda, juice and bottled-tea in Brazil, Australia, China, Thailand and Vietnam.

"The beer market is still growing, but SMB has almost 96 percent market share so we don't have so much room to get another market share. To go into the soft drinks business makes sense for us because we can utilize so many platforms of the beer business," Nishimura said.

In its consent solicitation to bondholders last month, SMB said the non-alcoholic beverage category still has a larger share of consumption and is growing at a faster rate than the alcoholic segment.

Sister-company Ginebra San Miguel Inc (GSMI) also last month said it was selling some of its non-alcoholic beverage assets to SMB.

The San Miguel Group used to control 65 percent of Coca-Cola Bottlers Philippines Inc until the Philippine conglomerate in 2007 sold its entire stake to The Coca-Cola Company.

Apart from non-alcoholic beverages, Kirin also sees opportunities in the Philippine dairy market.

"Many of the dairy products are from foreign countries like New Zealand and Australia. We should check whether we can start the dairy business in Philippines," Nishimura said.

He said Kirin is still interested in raising its stake in SMB. The Japanese company owns 48.39 percent of the Philippine brewer, leaving at least 51 percent in the hands of San Miguel Corporation (SMC).

"Ramon said he will retain the brewery business. I don't know how long,” Nishimura said, referring to SMC president Ramon S. Ang, who earlier said the Philippine conglomerate was contemplating further divestment from SMB to fund new ventures.

“The brewery business is a very profitable business. It's not volatile. It's very stable. It's a very big cash cow. If there comes an intention to sell their stake, we are ready to talk to them," Nishimura said.

SMB’s consolidated revenues grew 5 percent year-on-year to P56.3 billion at end-September last year on the back of a 3 percent increase in sales volumes to 153 million cases.


Japan's Kirin to tap San Miguel for sale of non-alcoholic beverages in Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Nihonjin1051 said:


> "Ramon said he will retain the brewery business. I don't know how long,” Nishimura said, referring to SMC president Ramon S. Ang, who earlier said the Philippine conglomerate was contemplating further divestment from SMB to fund new ventures.



We should just buy SMB out. SMB has a lot of potential and I believe under Japanese ownership, we can jettison SMB overseas , better than what Mr. Ang has done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayan81

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We should just buy SMB out. SMB has a lot of potential and I believe under Japanese ownership, we can jettison SMB overseas , better than what Mr. Ang has done.



Maybe they can penetrate the market as beer preference comes in age, those who started drinking before 1985-80 prefers drinking SMB, my generation would prefer red horse. Who knows this/future generations like what they're offering.

TAGAY!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Ayan81 said:


> Maybe they can penetrate the market as beer preference comes in age, those who started drinking before 1985-80 prefers drinking SMB, my generation would prefer red horse. Who knows this/future generations like what they're offering.
> 
> TAGAY!



he he he ! San Miguel Beer + Sisig is a great combo, right? 

Tagay!


----------



## Aepsilons

*SINGAPORE--*A Japan-based securities firm said it has established the nation's largest fund in the biotech field, seeding it with $83.6 million to support startup biotech companies at home and in Taiwan.

Taiwan is a target of Daiwa Securities Group because its clinical-trials system meets the same standards as the United States, thus its test data are accepted automatically in other countries such as China.

Daiwa expects to draw other investors into the fund to expand it by another $16.8 million. The fund plans to allot up to $12.6 million for each new biotech project, including those focused on regenerative medicine, all using compounds held by universities and drugmakers, the _Nikkei Asian Review_ reported.

Japan's Daiwa establishes major biotech fund for home and Taiwan - FierceBiotech


----------



## Aepsilons

Tokyo Station will become this week a sister station of Hsinchu Station in northwestern Taiwan.

*Designed by the leading Japanese architects of the time, Tokyo Station was the creation of Kingo Tatsuno and opened for service in December 1914. Hsinchu Station, designed by Tsumunaga Matsugasaki, was completed in March 1913.*

The signing ceremony is scheduled for Thursday at Hsinchu Station, with the stationmasters of both facilities in attendance.

“We hope to deepen friendly relations by organizing exchanges,” an official at East Japan Railway Co. said.

Tokyo Station has a similar relationship with two celebrated architectural masterpieces — Amsterdam Central Train Station in the Netherlands and New York’s Grand Central Terminal.

Tokyo Station to get a sister station in Taiwan | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Pictures pls, my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> Pictures pls, my friend



This train station was built by Japanese architects back in 1913 and is the epitome of Japanese development of Taiwan (Taihoku) during the Colonial Rule. Am glad to see that it is now a sister station. 


Some pictures of Taiwan's Railways during Japanese Rule:




Taiwan Railway Hotel, built in the neoclassical model by Japan. 





Taihoku Rail station (one of many built)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO—Japanese stocks rose to a 15-year high Thursday, as investors take a renewed interest in companies that have shifted their focus back to growth and efficiency.

The Nikkei Stock Average gained 0.4% to 18264.79, the highest since May 2000.

There are signs that Japanese companies, ranging from  Canon  Inc. to  Sony  Corp. , are starting to tap into their large cash piles, reinforcing their core businesses and buying out firms for expansion. These companies finally seem to be leaving behind the uncertainty that followed the 2008 global financial crisis, and the aftermath of the March 2011 earthquake, tsunami, and nuclear disasters.

“We are finding a lot more growth opportunities (in Japan) -- good companies that are executing well in this environment,” said Nick Niziolek, who co-manages an $800 million international growth fund at Illinois-based Calamos Investments LLC. The fund, which had very little exposure to Japan for years, turned overweight on Japan in October for the first time since 2007, Mr. Niziolek said.

Domestic firms are also getting a tailwind from Prime Minister Shinzo Abe ’s economic policies, which have weakened the yen and generated mild inflation. The yen has lost about a third of its value since late 2012 when Mr. Abe started campaigning for the nation’s leadership.

Notable blue chips rose to multiyear highs Thursday.  Toyota Motor  Corp. hit an eight-year high. Industrial robot-maker  Fanuc  Corp. climbed to a record high.

How far the rally will go is unclear. From late 1998 to early 2000, Japanese stocks soared as the U.S. dot-com bubble reached Japanese shores, but then crashed when the bubble burst. From 2005 to 2007, the prospect of greater demand from fast-growing economies like China lifted Japanese stocks, especially resources-related ones, until Japan was engulfed by the global financial crisis.

Questions remain over the longer-term viability of the Japanese equity market. The shrinking and aging population is a risk to economic growth. The government’s precarious debt situation is keeping some investors away from Japan. The evidence for a broad economic recovery throughout the country hasn’t been persuasive.

While trust banks that manage money for pension funds emerged as the big force last year, buying ¥2.8 trillion ($24 billion) of Japanese stocks, purchases from foreigners subsided to ¥853 billion, according to the Tokyo Stock Exchange. Retail investors were big sellers, unloading ¥3.6 trillion of Japanese stocks.

Still, some investors said what is happening is reminiscent of the U.S. in the 1980s, when conservative management with heavy balance sheets shifted their focus to shareholder returns.

Earlier in February, cash-rich Canon announced it will buy  Axis  AB, a Swedish network video solutions provider, for around $2.8 billion. Electronics and entertainment giant Sony said Wednesday it would spin off its audio and video units to focus on entertainment and image-sensor businesses. Fanuc said Monday it would invest more than $1 billion in new factories and research facilities at home.

Since late 2012, Sony shares have nearly quadrupled. Canon shares have gained 56%.

“Japanese companies now are much more aware of global competition, are much more aware of giving shareholders better returns,” said Richard Whittall, who is based in Singapore and manages a Japan-focused fund at Alltus Capital of the U.K. “At the micro level, many big changes are taking place,” he said, with Japanese companies “much more pragmatic” about doing share buybacks and mergers and acquisitions.

Chicago-based portfolio manager Drew Edwards at Advisory Research, with about $600 million invested in Japanese equities, said some companies had started using capital more effectively even before the start of “Abenomics” two years ago. But the prime minister’s policies gave them a push by putting a priority on corporate governance to encourage better use of cash. “Hats off to the Abe administration,” Mr. Edwards said. Japan is Overweight in Advisory Research’s global portfolios.

Valuations on Japanese stocks have been rising, but not to the heights of the tech bubble of early 2000. And returns are decent. At the end of March 2000, shares of  SoftBank  Corp. , one of the best performing stocks at the time, were trading at 414 times the previous 12 months of earnings, according to S&P Capital IQ. Shares of a current top performer,  Japan Airport Terminal  Co. , traded at 77 times earnings at the end of 2014.

Japanese stocks returned 9.8% in 2014, compared with a 10.4% return for developed markets overall assuming dividends fully reinvested, according to  MSCI  Inc. ’s world index for developed markets.

Alltus’s Mr. Whittall said a long/short fund he manages has invested in Syuppin Co., an online retailer for second-hand cameras and watches, which will likely benefit from growing e-commerce. The outlook for regional retailers worries him, however, as online shopping spreads and local populations age and shrink.

Yet Robert Sharpe, who manages a $30 million international value fund at Milwaukee-based Heartland Advisors, said there are plenty of opportunities in Japan.

“It’s just that we need to go out and find them,” he said, citing  Takamatsu Construction Group  Co. , which has been using its cash pile for acquisitions.


Japan Stocks Hit 15-Year High - WSJ


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## TheTruth

@Nihonjin1051 when is Abe finally going to bring Japan an independent foreign policy? If the economy is looking good, go for it


----------



## Aepsilons

(Reuters) - Japan's annual exports in January jumped the most since late 2013 in an encouraging sign a weak yen is finally boosting the nation’s all-important export engine and helping the economy crawl out of recession.

The 17.0 percent year-on-year gain in exports marked the fifth straight month of increase, supported by shipments of cars to the United States and of electronics parts to Asia, data by the Ministry of Finance showed.

Ministry officials say exports are on a firm footing, adding that special factors helped boost shipments such as a rebound from last year's Chinese New Year holidays which fell in January, and extreme cold weather which hit the U.S. economy a year ago.

A pickup in shipments - which had been a soft spot in the economy - is welcome news for policymakers who hope exports will offset still-weak private consumption, and cheaper oil prices will spur firms to spend more on wages and investment, generating a virtuous growth cycle.

And with the economy recovering at a subdued pace after slipping into recession last year, stronger exports growth would let the central bank hold off on any additional stimulus.

Bank of Japan Governor Haruhiko Kuroda said on Wednesday he saw no need now to expand monetary stimulus as the bank raised its view on output and exports and stuck to its assessment that the world's third largest economy is recovering moderately.

"The BOJ will wait to see how oil prices may impact people's deflationary mindset, and brisk trade data will encourage Kuroda to stand pat on policy for the time being," said Takeshi Minami, chief economist at Norinchukin Research Institute.

A jump in export volume suggests that Japanese exporters who have gained hefty profits due to a weak yen are lowering exporting prices to boost shipments, Minami added.

Nissan Motor Co is trying to boost car exports from Japan to benefit from the weaker yen. Honda Motor Co, which has virtually no exports from Japan now, aims to ship abroad about 10-20 percent of its cars built at home.

January exports topped a 11.9 percent annual gain expected by economists in a Reuters poll, following a 12.8 percent rise in December.

Export volume grew 11.2 percent, the fastest gain since December 2010.

Imports fell 9.0 percent in the year to January, due to slumping oil prices, narrowing the trade deficit to 1.18 trillion yen ($9.94 billion), but still a record run of shortfalls stretching 31 months.

Exports to the United States rose 16.5 percent on-year in January, while those to Asia, which account for more than half of Japanese exports, grew 22.7 percent, driven by a rush in demand before the Chinese New Year holidays.


Japan's annual exports jump most since late 2013 in boost to economy| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

TheTruth said:


> @Nihonjin1051 when is Abe finally going to bring Japan an independent foreign policy? If the economy is looking good, go for it




Japan is rising again!

Just last quarter, Japanese GDP rose 2.2% , this quarter's growth is strong as well, production is up !

He he he he!



Nihonjin1051 said:


> “Japanese companies now are much more aware of global competition, are much more aware of giving shareholders better returns,” said Richard Whittall, who is based in Singapore and manages a Japan-focused fund at Alltus Capital of the U.K. “At the micro level, many big changes are taking place,” he said, with Japanese companies “much more pragmatic” about doing share buybacks and mergers and acquisitions.



Great to see these structural changes !


----------



## cnleio

Weak YEN can help Japan goods export with lower price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Japanese Investment Up in China: MOC*

2015-02-17 11:27:54 





Shen Danyang, the Spokesperson of the Ministry of Commence is pictured during a press conference where he addresses to the media that China will introduce new plans to stimulate export before the National Day holiday in Beijing, China, 19 September 2012. [Photo: Imagine China]


China's Ministry of Commerce says Japanese investment into the country is still rising, despite recent moves by a number of Japanese companies to close their operations in China.

*Newly registered Japanese businesses in China edged up 3.5 percent in January from a year earlier.

Japanese contractual investment shot up close to 47 percent last month.

Actual investment has increased 3.2 percent.*

Commerce Ministry spokesperson Shen Danyang.

*"Indeed, some Japanese companies have closed their plants in China, but the number is still limited. When implementing their globalization strategies, certain multinationals will undertake measures, such as merger or reorganization to adjust their business layout across the world. This is normal business activity."*

A number of Japanese companies, including Panasonic, Toshiba and Citizen, have shut down some of their operations in China.

A weaker yen, on top of rising wages in China, is said to be the main reason behind the move.

Still, Japan remains among the top 10 countries investing in China.

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Japan needs China far more than China needing Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LowPost

Good to see some positive development, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

rugering said:


> Good to see some positive development, eh?




Welcome Welcome! Come back again!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Welcome Welcome! Come back again!!



I need to be more active here, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Japanese stock market is higher on Monday, extending gains from the previous session amid optimism about the outlook for the Japanese economy.

In late-morning trades, the benchmark Nikkei index is adding 56.56 points or 0.29 percent to 19,310.81, after rising to 19,349.20 earlier.

Japanese shares extended gains to close higher on Friday, with the benchmark Nikkei average closing above 19,000 for the first time since April 2000.


Read more: Japanese Market Advances - NASDAQ.com

Fitness craze gripping Japan? No, just a better economy - See more at: Fitness craze gripping Japan? No, just a better economy - Economy News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Japanese exports rose more than forecast in February, supporting the nation’s emergence from a recession last year.

The value of overseas shipments rose 2.4 percent from a year earlier, the finance ministry said Wednesday, compared with a median estimate for a 0.3 percent increase. Imports declined 3.6 percent, leaving a 424.6 billion yen ($3.5 billion) trade deficit.

Exports are a growing bright spot in an economy that’s still struggling with weak spending by consumers and businesses. Falling oil prices are helping shrink the deficit, which swelled after Japan increased fossil-fuel purchases from abroad after the Fukushima disaster in 2011.

“We still think that external demand will lead economic growth this year,” Hiroshi Watanabe, an economist at SMBC Nikko Securities Inc., said before the data was released.

Shipments of motor vehicles, electrical parts such as semiconductors and metal-working machines contributed to gains in February. *Exports to the U.S. rose 14 percent from a year ago while sales to China dropped 17 percent*.

The drop in oil prices is benefiting Japan’s energy importers, with the price of brent crude down about 53 percent since a peak in June last year.

Gross domestic product expanded an annualized 1.5 percent in the three months through December from the previous quarter, after shrinking for two quarters.

From Japan’s Exports Rise More Than Forecast, Supporting Recovery - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan’s Businesses Respond to Abe’s Push for Higher Wages*


TOKYO — Prime Minister Shinzo Abe of Japan has been putting unusually strong pressure on his country’s businesses to raise workers’ pay, a crucial but still missing piece of his economic growth plans.

There have been repeated public appeals and a series of arm-twisting meetings with executives and union leaders — reminiscent, some analysts say, of a bygone era when Japanese governments guided the economy with a heavy hand.

On Wednesday, Mr. Abe’s aggressive intervention produced the most substantial results so far, as some of Japan’s most prominent companies announced their biggest pay increases in years. They include Toyota and other giants from the carmaking industry, as well as electronics makers like Panasonic and Hitachi.

“With the usual negotiations between business and labor, executives get stuck in a deflationary mind-set,” Mr. Abe said in Parliament, explaining the government’s decision to become closely involved. “I am counting on this progress to continue.”

Photo






A business district in Tokyo. The pay raises at large corporations amount to about $25 to $40 a month and apply only to a privileged minority of the work force. Credit Yuya Shino/Reuters
Wages are vital to Mr. Abe’s hopes of reinvigorating Japan’s economy. Household incomes remain roughly where they were 20 years ago. A tentative rise in wages last year was wiped out by increases in inflation and taxes, leaving the average Japanese worse off, and helping to drive the country into recession.

The country is only just recovering from that unexpected downturn. And a pickup in consumer prices — trumpeted by the government as a sign of renewed economic vigor — has stalled. Without greater increases in pay, Mr. Abe and his advisers fear that an already fraying campaign to stimulate growth, known as Abenomics, could disintegrate completely.

But some question whether the size and scope of the promised increases will be enough to create a virtuous cycle of consumer spending and economic expansion. They amount to a modest $25 to $40 a month and apply only to a privileged minority of the work force: full-time workers at the largest corporations.

Still, both business and labor groups expressed satisfaction with the outcome, saying they hoped that the pay increases would provide the economy some much-needed momentum.

“The government, our company and the union all want to contribute to putting the economy on a positive growth cycle,” Tatsuro Ueda, a managing officer at Toyota, told reporters at a news conference.

Yasunobu Aihara, chairman of the Confederation of Japan Autoworkers’ Unions, said, “We achieved a bigger increase than last year, so this is an important second step.”

The agreements came at the climax of annual talks between companies and unions that are known here as shunto, or spring battle. The custom — part seasonal ritual, part hard-bitten negotiation — has been around since the 1950s, but governments rarely play such a hands-on role.

Mr. Abe has been so involved in this year’s process that observers have labeled it “kansei shunto,” or shunto orchestrated by the government. Nobuo Ikeda, a prominent blogger, has called Mr. Abe’s approach “state socialism.” And some business leaders complain privately that the intervention infringes on their freedom and could endanger their long-term competitiveness by raising the cost of labor.

In addition to using his bully pulpit as prime minister to encourage raises, Mr. Abe has dangled the prospect of tax cuts for businesses, linking potential breaks explicitly to cooperation on pay.

“If companies raise wages solidly, and invest in facilities, the Japanese people will gladly accept more tax cuts,” he told a gathering of business leaders in January.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/b...es-respond-to-abes-push-for-higher-wages.html


----------



## Aepsilons

* Toyota’s got another hybrid (we’re not surprised either) *







The 2016 Toyota RAV4 Hybrid will debut next week at the 2015 New York Auto Show, providing buyers not satisfied with the carmaker’s numerous other hybrid models another choice.

Toyota has offered hybrid versions of the larger Highlander since the 2006 model year, but the RAV4 hasn’t been treated to an electrified powertrain until now.


Details of that powertrain will be released at the RAV4 Hybrid’s New York debut, but it could borrow from the Lexus NX, which is essentially an upscale version of the RAV4.

The NX 300h hybrid uses a 2.5-liter four-cylinder engine and CVT automatic transmission, teamed with two electric motors (one for propulsion, one acting as a generator) and a nickel-metal hydride battery pack.

Lexus’ optional all-wheel drive system adds a third electric motor to drive the rear wheels. Total system output with either front-wheel drive or all-wheel drive is 194 horsepower.



The NX’s hybrid system isn’t as aggressive as the one in, say, a Prius, so careful driving is required for any real fuel-economy benefit. It will be interesting to see if the RAV4 Hybrid behaves the same way.

When it arrives in showrooms, the RAV4 Hybrid will not have much direct competition, although there are plenty of other small crossovers that tout fuel efficiency that could prove more attractive to customers who may not want to pay more for a hybrid.

Aside from the new model, no other major changes are expected for the RAV4, which was last redesigned for 2012. The name stands for “Recreational Activity Vehicle with 4-wheel drive,” in case you’re in need of trivia.


2016 Toyota RAV4 Hybrid to debut at 2015 NY Auto Show | Digital Trends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Japan : Prehistory and ancient history*

A Paleolithic culture around 30,000 BC constitutes the first known habitation of the Japanese archipelago. This was followed from around 14,000 BC (the start of the Jomon period) by a Mesolithic to Neolithic semi-sedentary hunter-gatherer culture, who include ancestors of both the contemporary Ainu people and Yamato people, characterized by pit dwelling and rudimentary agriculture. Decorated clay vessels from this period are some of the oldest surviving examples of pottery in the world. Around 300 BC, the Yayoi people began to enter the Japanese islands, intermingling with the Jomon. The Yayoi period, starting around 500 BC, saw the introduction of practices like wet-rice farming, a new style of pottery, and metallurgy, introduced from China and Korea.

Japan first appears in written history in the Chinese Book of Han. According to the Records of the Three Kingdoms, the most powerful kingdom on the archipelago during the 3rd century was called Yamataikoku. Buddhism was first introduced to Japan from Baekje of Korea, but the subsequent development of Japanese Buddhism was primarily influenced by China. Despite early resistance, Buddhism was promoted by the ruling class and gained widespread acceptance beginning in the Asuka period (592–710).

The Nara period (710–784) of the 8th century marked the emergence of a strong Japanese state, centered on an imperial court in Heijo-kyo (modern Nara). The Nara period is characterized by the appearance of a nascent literature as well as the development of Buddhist-inspired art and architecture. The smallpox epidemic of 735–737 is believed to have killed as much as one-third of Japan’s population. In 784, Emperor Kammu moved the capital from Nara to Nagaoka-kyo before relocating it to Heian-kyo (modern Kyoto) in 794.

This marked the beginning of the Heian period (794–1185), during which a distinctly indigenous Japanese culture emerged, noted for its art, poetry and prose. Lady Murasaki’s The Tale of Genji and the lyrics of Japan’s national anthem Kimigayo were written during this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Nomura Blooms with Japan’s Market Awakening - Barron's


----------



## Aepsilons

*Nissan to provide technology for submarine robots*


Nissan Motor Co. will provide driving support technology to improve the performance of submarine robots used to search for rare metals and other resources.

The automaker said Thursday it will provide the technology for a joint project with the Japan Agency for Marine-Earth Science and Technology and Topy Industries Ltd.

Nissan’s technology provides a virtual 360-degree overview of a car from a bird’s-eye view. It helps a driver visually confirm the vehicle’s position when parking it.

Using the technology, the project aims to create a similar bird’s-eye view to help easily operate a robot working as deep as 3,000 meters by fiscal 2018, which ends in March 2019.

The project also calls for combining the technology with sensors that can calculate the distance between the robot and obstacles to prevent accidents.


Nissan to provide technology for submarine robots | The Japan Times


----------



## Aepsilons

Surging Dollar Boosts Europe, Japan as U.S. Slows, IMF Says - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Aepsilons

*Kawasaki Heavy seen with record profit again in fiscal 2015*



TOKYO -- Kawasaki Heavy Industries is expected to log a second straight record operating profit in fiscal 2015, thanks to growing sales of aircraft parts to Boeing and rebounding motorcycle demand in emerging markets.

The Japanese company's operating profit will likely come to around 100 billion yen ($829 million), up 16% from the fiscal 2014 estimate.

The aerospace segment is seen driving this growth. Deliveries of forward fuselages and main landing gear bays for the Boeing 787 are expected to increase, and productivity should improve as well. With the weak yen also providing a boost, profit in the segment will probably rise nearly 20%.

Results in the rolling stock business will likely recover this fiscal year after a slump in fiscal 2014. Profit is seen jumping almost 70% as sales of rail cars to the U.S. increase and margins widen at U.S. factories. The company will probably also see growth in industrial robots and motorcycles amid recovering demand in Indonesia and other emerging markets.
Sales are expected to climb 6% to roughly 1.6 trillion yen, underpinned by a soft yen that fallen to around 120 to the dollar. The Japanese currency's weakness has put Kawasaki Heavy in a better position to compete for orders.

Since the company will likely assume an exchange rate of around 115 yen to the dollar for fiscal 2015, the weaker yen is expected to add around 10 billion yen to operating profit, mainly in the aerospace business and the ship and offshore structure segment.

Net profit will likely rise 23% to a third straight all-time high of about 65 billion yen. Kawasaki Heavy targets a group payout ratio of 30%. Net profit of 65 billion yen would equate to earnings per share of 38.9 yen, suggesting that Kawasaki Heavy will lift its annual dividend by 2 yen to about 12 yen a share.

For fiscal 2014, sales apparently grew 9% to 1.51 trillion yen, while operating profit probably climbed 19% to just over 86 billion yen. Net profit likely rose 37% to 53 billion yen, falling short of the 56 billion yen guidance. Deferred tax assets were drawn down in light of corporate tax cuts.



Nikkei earnings preview: Kawasaki Heavy seen with record profit again in fiscal 2015- Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Major companies’ net profits set to top ¥20 trillion*












Combined fiscal 2014 net profits of nonfinancial companies listed on the First Section of the Tokyo Stock Exchange are set to hit a record high, topping ¥20 trillion for the first time.
As of Thursday, net profits of the companies totaled about ¥19.43 trillion for last fiscal year, recording the highest figure since fiscal 2007, according to a survey by SMBC Nikko Securities Inc. The current record was marked before the collapse of U.S. investment bank Lehman Brothers. As most listed companies announced their earnings Friday, combined net profits are certain to exceed ¥20 trillion for the first time.

Looking ahead, combined fiscal 2015 net profits are expected to set a record as well.

However, upbeat earnings were largely attributed to overseas markets while domestic consumption remains sluggish. Consumption growth is the key to helping the Japanese economy firmly recover by translating corporate profitability into widespread wage increases.

By Friday, about 1,400 companies listed on the TSE’s main section, or 99 percent of the total, announced their earnings for the year through March. The tally by SMBC Nikko Securities covered 1,124 nonfinancial companies, which reported their earnings by Thursday.

Fiscal 2014 sales of such firms rose 4.5 percent from a year earlier while their operating profits climbed 8.6 percent and net profits went up 8.9 percent, according to the tally.

Stock market players welcomed the profit increases.

“Despite the economic stagnation caused by a consumption tax increase, corporate earnings are reasonably good,” said a strategist at an online brokerage company.

Major automakers that saw brisk overseas sales were the main driving force. Toyota Motor Corp. posted a record net profit of about ¥2.17 trillion, becoming the first Japanese company to report an annual net profit of more than ¥2 trillion. In addition to upbeat sales in the United States and China, the weaker yen boosted Toyota’s earnings. The company is expected to see its profit grow further for the current fiscal year. In the tally, transport equipment makers, including automakers, saw their net profits up 7.8 percent for fiscal 2014 while electric equipment companies’ net profits jumped 39 percent.

Meanwhile, retailers suffered a 17.1 percent fall in combined net profits due to sluggish consumer consumption stemming from last year’s consumption tax hike. However, the tally showed retailers expect to make a V-shaped recovery, forecasting a 46.7 percent rise in combined net profits for fiscal 2015. If exporting companies’ growing profits and other positive factors push a trend of wage hikes forward and consumer consumption gains impetus, earnings in the retail industry could improve.

Overall, nonfinancial companies surveyed by SMBC Nikko Securities are expected to see their combined net profits rise 13.3 percent for fiscal 2015.

“As initial [earnings] projections tend to be understated, results are likely to be higher than expected,” said Keiichi Ito, a chief quantitative analyst of SMBC Nikko Securities.




Major companies’ net profits set to top ¥20 trillion - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan’s Economy Grows More Than Forecast as Business Spends More*

Japan’s economy expanded for a second straight quarter, beating forecasts as businesses increased spending and boosted inventories.

Gross domestic product grew at an annualized 2.4 percent in the three months through March from the previous quarter, when it increased by 1.1 percent, the Cabinet Office said on Wednesday. The median estimate of 28 economists surveyed by Bloomberg was for a gain of 1.6 percent.

Japan’s large, export-focused companies are showing signs of raising wages and unlocking more of their record cash holdings as the weaker yen inflates their profits. The government still has more to do the persuade consumers to further boost spending and to help small businesses that are seeing costs rise.

“The economy will probably maintain a solid recovery in the months ahead,” Akihiro Morishige, an economist at Mitsubishi Research Institute Inc., said before the report. “Corporate profits are pretty good, helping capital spending. This bodes well for Japan’s economic outlook.”

Capital investment gained 0.4 percent from the previous three months, rising for the first time in four quarters, today’s data showed. From the previous quarter, private consumption rose 0.4 percent, the same pace as in the final three months of 2014.

Inventory buildup added 0.5 percentage point to non-annualized growth in the first quarter, the data showed.

From Japan’s Economy Grows More Than Forecast as Business Spends More - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Aepsilons

*Jobless rate hits 18-yr low*

The seasonally adjusted unemployment rate in April fell 0.1 percentage point from the previous month to 3.3 percent, the lowest in 18 years, the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications said Friday.
The jobless rate improved for the third straight month as economic recovery led to a decrease in people who lost jobs due to corporate bankruptcies and other reasons on the employer side. The latest number was the lowest since 3.2 percent marked in April 1997.

The ratio of job openings to job seekers for April also signaled an improvement in the employment situation, rising 0.02 point from the previous month to 1.17, according to the labor ministry.

The job openings-to-seekers ratio rose for the first time in two months to hit the highest level in some 23 years since March 1992, when the ratio came to 1.19.

The ratio went up as the number of job openings increased while less people looked for jobs, ministry officials said.

According to the internal affairs ministry data, the number of jobless people decreased by 20,000 to 2.19 million. Of them, those who lost jobs for reasons on the employer side fell by 40,000 to 400,000, the lowest since 2002.

The number of people with jobs fell by 280,000 to 63.38 million.

People not in the labor force, including those who do not intend to work and those who cannot work because of illness, increased 350,000 to 45.19 million.

“The latest data directly reflected the improvement in the employment situation stemming from Japan’s economic recovery,” said an official of the internal affairs ministry.

The number of nonregular employees totaled 19.39 million, rising by 300,000 from a year earlier and gaining ground for the second consecutive month.

Among Japan’s 47 prefectures, the job openings-to-seekers ratio, which indicates the average number of job offers per one job seeker, was the highest in Tokyo, at 1.67, and the lowest in Saitama at 0.78, according to the labor ministry survey.

The ratio for regular jobs for the whole of Japan climbed 0.01 point to 0.72.

By industry sector, job openings increased markedly in hotel and restaurant businesses thanks to an increase in foreign tourists visiting Japan, and in medical and welfare services on the back of labor shortages stemming from the aging of Japan’s population.Speech


Jobless rate hits 18-yr low - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's Nikkei continues its positive streak*

Japanese markets continued their positive streak on Tuesday after rising for 12 days straight - the longest run since a 13-day climb in early 1988.

Japan's benchmark Nikkei 225 was up 0.18% at 20,606.15 in early trade.

The US dollar also rose slightly to 124.88 against the Japanese yen on Tuesday, giving a boost to some Japanese firms.

A weaker yen is good for the country's big exporters as it makes their goods cheaper to buy overseas.

Troubled Japanese car parts maker, Takata, continued to face headwinds however over its faulty airbags.

The firm it said it was intending to replace a chemical used in its airbags, as it tries to fix the fault that led to six deaths and multiple injuries.

Kevin Kennedy, Takata's executive vice president, is due to be questioned by the US Congress on Tuesday about the fault.

In Australia, the benchmark S&P/ASX 200 index was down 0.75% at 5,692.10 points ahead of the Reserve Bank of Australia's monthly rates meeting.

The central bank is widely expected to keep its benchmark lending rate on hold after cutting it to an historic low of 2% last month.

"[There will be] no cut today," said IG Markets' Melbourne-based analyst, Evan Lucas.

"All markets and economists agree on that - interbank market is pricing in a 3% chance of a cut today and all 28 economist say no change."


Japan's Nikkei continues its positive streak - BBC News


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan’s Economy Grows Faster Than Estimated on Investment Gains *


Japan’s economy grew at a faster pace than initially estimated in the first quarter, on a stronger pickup in business investment and inventory buildup.

Gross domestic product expanded an annualized 3.9 percent, more than a preliminary 2.4 percent, according to revised data from the Cabinet Office. The median forecast of 26 economists surveyed by Bloomberg was for 2.8 percent growth.

“Japan is in on a trajectory for a recovery,” said Taro Saito, an economist at NLI Research Institute. “The Bank of Japan must be relieved with today’s report, as it signals there’s no need for them to do more now.”

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is pushing Japan Inc. to plow more of its cash hoard and record profits into an economy that faces a shrinking population and mounting debt. Investment remains below 2008 levels, consumer spending is still weighed by last year’s sales-tax increase and high inventories risk denting growth this quarter.

The yen was little changed at 125.58 per dollar at 10:00 a.m. in Tokyo while the Topix share index declined 0.1 percent.

The increase in inventories was the main force driving the economy in the first quarter, adding more to the expansion than capital expenditure or consumption.

Inventories, which ballooned after the sales-tax hike last year depressed spending by companies and consumers, added 0.6 percentage point to growth, more than an initial estimate of 0.5 point.

The buildup in inventory could drag on growth in the current quarter.

Business investment gained 2.7 percent from the previous quarter, more than an initial estimate of 0.4 percent.



Japan’s Economy Grows Faster Than Estimated on Investment Gains - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Aepsilons

*Bayer sells diabetes business to Panasonic for 1 bil euros*


FRANKFURT —

German pharmaceuticals and chemicals giant Bayer said Wednesday it has agreed to sell its diabetes care business to Panasonic Healthcare Holdings for 1.022 billion euros ($1.2 billion).

“Bayer has entered into a definitive agreement to sell its Diabetes Care business to Panasonic Healthcare Holdings,” which is 80% owned by U.S. investor KKR and 20% by Panasonic Corporation, the German company said in a statement.

The sale covers Bayer’s portfolio of blood glucose monitoring meters and strips, as well as lancing devices.

“Closing of the transaction is subject to customary conditions, including relevant antitrust clearance, and is expected to occur in the first quarter of 2016,” Bayer said.



Bayer sells diabetes business to Panasonic for 1 bil euros ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

* Japan's Nikkei to buy FT Group for 1.3 bln dollars*

LONDON, July 23 (Xinhua) -- Japan's media company Nikkei Inc. is to acquire the FT Group from British publisher Pearson Plc for 844 million pounds, or 1.3 billion U.S. dollars in cash, ending the market rumors about the new ownership of the global news organization.


Boosted by the news, Pearson's share price on London Stock Exchange closed 2.07 percent higher than its previous close on Thursday.

PACKAGED ASSETS

The deal comprises the Financial Times newspaper, FT.com and FTChinese.com, and titles such as The Banker and Investors Chronicle, but excludes the FT Group's London property in central London and the Economist stake, announced Pearson Thursday.

For the past few weeks Pearson has been exploring a sale of FT Group, which comprises the Financial Times, a number of related titles and a 50 percent stake in Economist Group, publisher of the Economist magazine.

Pearson said that in 2014, FT Group contributed 334 million pounds of sales and 24 million pounds of adjusted operating income to Pearson. On 30 June 2015, FT Group had gross assets of approximately 250 million pounds.

At the FT, total circulation across print and digital rose more than 30 percent over the last five years to 737,000, with digital circulation growing to represent 70 percent of the total, from 24 percent, and mobile driving almost half of all traffic. Content and services now account for the majority of revenues, said the publisher.

The FT has an editorial team of 500 journalists in more than 50 locations around the world. It was first published as a four-page newspaper in 1888 and was bought by Pearson in 1957.

BIDDING COMPETITION

"A contribution will be made to the Pearson group pension plan following closing of the transaction, expected to be around 90 million pounds. In addition, Pearson has committed to fund the pension plan to self-sufficiency in the near term," said Pearson.

Earlier this week, US-based media Bloomberg reported that Pearson is seeking to sell FT Group to Axel Springer SE as well as investors in Europe, the Middle East and Asia.

"The offer from the Japanese group trumped rival interest from Germany's Axel Springer which has been in talks in recent week with Pearson," reported FT Thursday.

Chris Beauchamp, Senior Market Analyst at London-based financial company IG, commented in a note: "Nikkei had not been viewed as one of the primary contenders, but with sales in retreat in its home markets the group evidently decided a bold stroke was needed... It is the end of an era, but the sale will give them the funds to expand its education division."

Nikkei is one of Japanese largest publishers with annual sales of around one billion pounds.

GLOBAL, DIGITAL

The direct benefit from the divesture would be the dedication on Pearson's education assets.

"The balance of the proceeds will be used by Pearson for general corporate purposes and investment in its global education strategy," said Pearson.

John Fallon, chief executive at Pearson, said in a statement: "Pearson has been a proud proprietor of the FT for nearly 60 years. But we've reached an inflection point in media, driven by the explosive growth of mobile and social. In this new environment, the best way to ensure the FT's journalistic and commercial success is for it to be part of a global, digital news company."

He added that Pearson will now be 100 percent focused on its global education strategy.

"The world of education is changing profoundly and we see huge opportunity to grow our business through increasing access to high quality education globally," he said.

Evercore, Goldman Sachs and J.P. Morgan Cazenove acted as financial adviser to Pearson on this transaction. Rothschild Group acted as financial advisers to Nikkei on this transaction, noted Pearson. (1 pound=1.56 U.S. dollars)

Japan's Nikkei to buy FT Group for 1.3 bln dollars - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

* China's Internet Plus provides new opportunities for Japan's tourism industry *

The Internet Plus strategy is reshaping China's tourism industry, giving it more vitality and new possibilities.

With its powerful momentum, the strategy can also provides new opportunities for Japan's tourism industry which currently lacks vigor and creativity.

"Internet Plus" was put forward by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in March, meaning the integration of the Internet and traditional industries through online platforms and IT technology.

With the advance of the strategy, many traditional industries including tourism are finding new ways to promote their businesses using the Internet.

Ke Long, Senior Fellow of Fujitsu Research Institute said during an exclusive interview with CNC that China's Internet Plus further improved its function of providing information and could better satisfy customers' needs as it is closely connected with the consumer market.

He pointed out that the Internet Plus strategy could also give some inspiration to Japan.

SOUNDBITE (JAPANESE): KE LONG, Fujitsu Research Institute
"China's Internet Plus further improved its function of providing information and could better satisfy customers' needs as it is closely connected with the consumer market. The reform of China's payment system which is very convenient and safe is also pretty successful. Without this, the Chinese customers couldn't consumer at ease here. If the Japanese people let you pay in cash on everything, you'll feel very uncomfortable. I think this is a good direction."

When talking about why the driving force of Japan' s Internet Plus is weaker than that of China, Zhao Weilin, senior associate of Fujitsu Research Institute said China has a large consumer market and this is the biggest advantage for China's Internet economy.

She said that Japan's consumer market is much smaller than that of China and that's the main reason why it is lagging behind China.

SOUNDBITE (JAPANESE): ZHAO WEILIN, Fujitsu Research Institute
"In many cities of China, even some very small restaurants have wifi. But Japan is not like this. It is not convenient for tourists."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan carrier ANA says quarterly profit more than doubles*


Tokyo (AFP) —

Japanese carrier ANA said Wednesday its net profit more than doubled to $68 million for the April-June quarter thanks to strong results in its international business on the back of a weak yen.

ANA Holdings, the parent company of All Nippon Airways, reported the soaring profit after an expansion at Haneda airport in downtown Tokyo allowed it to run more overseas routes and fuel costs dropped owing to a decline in crude oil prices.

The company said its logged a group net profit of ¥8.4 billion for the first quarter of the fiscal year to March 2016, up from ¥3.5 billion a year earlier.

Operating profit soared to ¥16.7 billion from ¥347 million during the same period last year, with revenue up 7.0 percent at ¥413.9 billion.

ANA left its full-year forecast unchanged, still expecting net profit of 52 billion yen on revenue of ¥1.79 trillion.

“International passenger numbers and revenues both increased due to steady business demand and growing numbers of in-bound travellers to Japan,” the company said in a statement.

Domestic passenger revenue rose 2.7 percent to ¥152.3 billion while international passenger income jumped 9.2 percent to ¥119.3 billion, ANA said.

“The Japanese aviation sector is enjoying strong demand for business use on the back of the nation’s economic recovery,” said Hiroshi Hasegawa, analyst at SMBC Nikko Securities in Tokyo.

“A weak yen has helped boost the number of foreign tourists coming to Japan, especially from Asian countries,” he told AFP.

ANA has been in a spat with its rival and one-time flag-carrier Japan Airlines over the allocation of landing slots at Haneda, after JAL emerged from one of the nation’s biggest-ever bankruptcies following a government rescue.

“ANA has continued to benefit from an expansion of international slots at Haneda,” Hasegawa said.

ANA recently said it was throwing a lifeline to bankrupt domestic rival Skymark Airlines, Japan’s third-biggest airline, which flies on domestic routes.

Skymark filed for bankruptcy protection in late January in the face of potentially massive penalties linked to a cancelled US$2.2 billion jet order with Airbus.

The Skymark deal would expand ANA’s landing slots and give it the upper hand in setting airfares.

Earlier this month, US carrier Delta Air Lines joined a rival bid to rescue Skymark, whose creditors will vote on the competing proposals next month.

If the Delta deal is successful, it would be the first foreign airline to get access to slots for domestic flights at Haneda.

Japan Airlines is scheduled to release its first-quarter results on Thursday.


----------



## opruh

Sad to see Japan's economy going down the trash.


----------



## kawaraj

rugering said:


> * Japan's Nikkei to buy FT Group for 1.3 bln dollars*
> 
> LONDON, July 23 (Xinhua) -- Japan's media company Nikkei Inc. is to acquire the FT Group from British publisher Pearson Plc for 844 million pounds, or 1.3 billion U.S. dollars in cash, ending the market rumors about the new ownership of the global news organization.
> 
> 
> Boosted by the news, Pearson's share price on London Stock Exchange closed 2.07 percent higher than its previous close on Thursday.
> 
> PACKAGED ASSETS
> 
> The deal comprises the Financial Times newspaper, FT.com and FTChinese.com, and titles such as The Banker and Investors Chronicle, but excludes the FT Group's London property in central London and the Economist stake, announced Pearson Thursday.
> 
> For the past few weeks Pearson has been exploring a sale of FT Group, which comprises the Financial Times, a number of related titles and a 50 percent stake in Economist Group, publisher of the Economist magazine.
> 
> Pearson said that in 2014, FT Group contributed 334 million pounds of sales and 24 million pounds of adjusted operating income to Pearson. On 30 June 2015, FT Group had gross assets of approximately 250 million pounds.
> 
> At the FT, total circulation across print and digital rose more than 30 percent over the last five years to 737,000, with digital circulation growing to represent 70 percent of the total, from 24 percent, and mobile driving almost half of all traffic. Content and services now account for the majority of revenues, said the publisher.
> 
> The FT has an editorial team of 500 journalists in more than 50 locations around the world. It was first published as a four-page newspaper in 1888 and was bought by Pearson in 1957.
> 
> BIDDING COMPETITION
> 
> "A contribution will be made to the Pearson group pension plan following closing of the transaction, expected to be around 90 million pounds. In addition, Pearson has committed to fund the pension plan to self-sufficiency in the near term," said Pearson.
> 
> Earlier this week, US-based media Bloomberg reported that Pearson is seeking to sell FT Group to Axel Springer SE as well as investors in Europe, the Middle East and Asia.
> 
> "The offer from the Japanese group trumped rival interest from Germany's Axel Springer which has been in talks in recent week with Pearson," reported FT Thursday.
> 
> Chris Beauchamp, Senior Market Analyst at London-based financial company IG, commented in a note: "Nikkei had not been viewed as one of the primary contenders, but with sales in retreat in its home markets the group evidently decided a bold stroke was needed... It is the end of an era, but the sale will give them the funds to expand its education division."
> 
> Nikkei is one of Japanese largest publishers with annual sales of around one billion pounds.
> 
> GLOBAL, DIGITAL
> 
> The direct benefit from the divesture would be the dedication on Pearson's education assets.
> 
> "The balance of the proceeds will be used by Pearson for general corporate purposes and investment in its global education strategy," said Pearson.
> 
> John Fallon, chief executive at Pearson, said in a statement: "Pearson has been a proud proprietor of the FT for nearly 60 years. But we've reached an inflection point in media, driven by the explosive growth of mobile and social. In this new environment, the best way to ensure the FT's journalistic and commercial success is for it to be part of a global, digital news company."
> 
> He added that Pearson will now be 100 percent focused on its global education strategy.
> 
> "The world of education is changing profoundly and we see huge opportunity to grow our business through increasing access to high quality education globally," he said.
> 
> Evercore, Goldman Sachs and J.P. Morgan Cazenove acted as financial adviser to Pearson on this transaction. Rothschild Group acted as financial advisers to Nikkei on this transaction, noted Pearson. (1 pound=1.56 U.S. dollars)
> 
> Japan's Nikkei to buy FT Group for 1.3 bln dollars - Xinhua | English.news.cn



that is the right direction, soft touch on the media world.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Consortium to Supply 21% of Boeing 777X Structures*



Boeing Commercial Airplanes has completed a deal with several Japanese manufacturers to supply a significant portion of the structural components for the 777X aircraft, a revamped version of its long-range, twin-engine passenger jet to be introduced in 2020. The design includes some elements developed for the 787 Dreamliner, including composite wings and the GE9X high-bypass turbofan engines.

The jet builder reportedly has 306 firm orders for the new jets, which will enter into production in 2017.

Boeing, with Japan Aircraft Industries (JAI), and Japan Aircraft Development Corporation, initiated a "memorandum of understanding” last year that anticipated JAI would provide up to 21% of the major structural components for the two versions of the 777X.


JAI is a consortium of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Fuji Heavy Industries, ShinMaywa Industries, and NIPPI Corporation. JADC is a trade association that coordinates joint commercial and technological programs involving the Japanese aircraft industry.

“The JAI companies are investing in new facilities and introducing robotic and other automated systems to ensure they deliver high-quality products on time, every time,” according to Shigeru Murayama, JADC chairman and president of KHI. “This is a measure of their commitment to the success of the 777X.”

The finalized agreement indicates that the Japanese manufacturers will supply fuselage sections; center wing sections; pressure bulkheads; main landing gear wells; passenger, cargo and main landing gear doors; wing components; and wing-body fairings.

Boeing noted it has partnered with Japanese aerospace suppliers for nearly 50 years, to develop and manufacture the most of its commercial aircraft series. It added that in 2014 it purchased over $5 billion of goods and services in Japan. It said it expects its Japanese purchases to total approximately $36 billion between 2014 and the end of the decade.

“Our Japanese industry partners have consistently performed to the highest standards and contributed enormously to the resounding success of the current 777,” according Boeing’s Kent Fisher, vice president and general manager, Supplier Management. “In working with us on the affordability goals of the 777X, they have modeled the kind of partnership and commitment needed to serve our customers and the changing demands of the marketplace.”



Boeing Inks Agreement with Japan Aircraft Industries for 777X Structures | News content from American Machinist


----------



## Aepsilons

*Profits soar at Japan’s ‘Big Three’ container lines*


Japan’s three largest container lines saw their net profits surge in the first quarter of fiscal 2015, buoyed by brisk container traffic volume from Asia to the United States as well as a weaker yen and lower fuel prices.

Industry leader Nippon Yusen Kabushiki Kaisha (NYK Line) saw its group net profit rise in the April-June quarter at a faster pace than Mitsui O.S.K. Lines (MOL) and Kawasaki Kisen Kaisha Ltd. ("K" Line), more than quadrupling on a year-on-year basis.

NYK Line’s group net profit swelled 321.3 percent in the April-June quarter from a year earlier to 43.067 billion yen (US$347 million). MOL’s group net profit jumped 50.2 percent to 12.783 billion yen. “K” Line’s group net profit ballooned 138.2 percent to 10.194 billion yen.

The three shipping firm’s sharp profit rises come despite modest growth in their group revenues. NYK Line posted 588.703 billion yen in revenue, up 1.1 percent. MOL posted 449.435 billion yen in revenue, up 1.2 percent. “K” Line posted 335.457 billion yen in revenue, up 4.9 percent.

According to the Japan Maritime Center (JMC), container traffic volume from Asia to the U.S. grew for the fourth consecutive month in June on a year-on-year basis, rising 6.2 percent to 1.317 million TEUs, the biggest amount on record for the month of June.

Container traffic volume from Asia to the U.S. in the April-June quarter amounted to 3.876 million TEUs, up 5.5 percent from the same three-month period last year, the JMC said.

NYK attributed its profit growth to greater efficiency and efforts to reduce fuel consumption in its container shipping business.

While posting first-quarter profit growth, all three companies were wary about the future, citing declines in spot market rates due to overcapacity as more mega-ships come into service and the impact this would have on future revenue.

MOL and “K” Line also expressed pessimism about global economic prospects given the uncertain economic situations in China and the Europe.

As such, the three largest Japanese shipping firms all revised downward their full-year revenue and operating profit forecasts, although they left unchanged their full-year net profit forecasts.


Profits soar at Japan’s ‘Big Three’ container lines | JOC.com


----------



## Aepsilons

*Toyota says quarterly profit up 10% to $5.2 bn, lifts sales forecast*


Tokyo (AFP) —

Toyota on Tuesday said its net profit for the three months to June jumped 10 percent to US$5.2 billion, crediting a weak yen and cost cuts, while it also boosted its annual sales forecast.

The Corolla and Camry maker’s revenue in the latest quarter rose 9.3 percent to ¥6.98 trillion ($56.3 billion), as it separately announced an overhaul of its operations in China, the world’s biggest vehicle market.

The Japanese giant’s vehicle sales were slightly lower at 2.1 million vehicles in the quarter.

“Favorable foreign exchange rates and cost reduction efforts were (the) main positive factors, while decreased vehicle sales and increased expenses to support initiatives for enhancing competitiveness were negative factors,” Toyota Managing Officer Tetsuya Otake said in a statement.

Japanese automakers have benefited from a steep slide in the yen, which has made them more competitive overseas and inflated the value of repatriated overseas profits.

Toyota said it now expected revenue for the fiscal year to March 2016 to come in at ¥27.8 trillion, edging up from an earlier ¥27.5 trillion estimate, while net profit is forecast to be ¥2.25 trillion for the year.

In a separate statement, the company said it was reorganising its Chinese operations, including adding a new production line at one plant that would boost capacity at the site by 100,000 vehicles annually.


Toyota says quarterly profit up 10% to $5.2 bn, lifts sales forecast ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Cossack25A1

*Japanese Fan Comics Could Die Under New Trade Deal*
Brian Ashcraft
*Filed to: comics  8/12/15 6:30am*







“Doujinshi” (同人誌) is Japanese for fan-created, self-published comics, magazines, and novels. While Japan has strict copyright laws, doujinshi tend to get a free pass and flourish. A new trade agreement could change that forever.

Doujinshi is a proving ground for new artists, who can create a name for themselves through their self-published works and make the leap from amateur to pro. The country’s biggest geek event, Comiket, is centered around doujinshi. Fans line up to buy independently produced parodies of famous manga and starring popular characters.

Copyright holders typically turn a blind eye to doujinshi, knowing it’s where future manga artists often get their start. But under the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), that still might not stop the police from going after doujinshi creators for violating copyright law.

TPP is proposed trade deal with twelve countries possibly participating, including the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, the Philippines, Thailand, Australia, and Colombia, among others. China is currently not part of the TPP negotiations.

As _The Yomiuri Shimbun_ explains, current Japanese copyright law dictates that violations can only be investigated once the copyright holder files a complaint. No complaint means no investigation.

TPP, however, aims to streamline the process so that the copyright holder does not have to file. A third party can report copyright violations. The reason, _The Yomiuri Shimbun_ notes, is that U.S. companies often experience copyright violations and this TPP provision would combat those.

The rub is that by giving third parties the ability to report copyright violations, fans or rival doujinshi creators could start ratting people out to the authorities. See the below image, via _The Yomiuri Shimbun_:






According to _The Yomiuri Shimbun_, a person involved in the TPP negotiations said that the copyright provision will allow for a degree of parody.

“If creators can be prosecuted without complaints from rights holders, it could lead to some kind of snitching battle between fans,” said manga artist Ken Akamatsu, who started out in doujinshi. “Places for people to share their work will also disappear.”

-----
Japanese Fan Comics Could Die Under New Trade Deal
-----

_*I guess this is the reason why USA is pushing TPP with Japan because comic industry in America cannot compete with Japanese manga industry.*_


----------



## LowPost

* Sanctions could lead to Russia-Japan currency swaps *

The Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) says the country is leaning towards direct ruble-yen currency swaps, as Western sanctions are making it difficult to conduct business using US dollar transactions.
_"We're now studying that [the effects of ruble devaluation]. We need some of the swap arrangements with the local banks. We are elaborating opportunities with Russian banks such as Gazprombank, VTB, VEB… Because of the US sanctions, we cannot use the US dollar anymore, we have to switch to other currencies,"_ JBIC’s senior managing director Tadashi Maeda told Sputnik news agency on Thursday on the sidelines of the Eastern Economic Forum (EEF) in Vladivostok.

The interest rate is very high and could _“hinder”_ swaps, Maeda added, talking about the use of the Russian ruble.

*READ MORE: Ditching US dollar: China, Russia launch financial tools in local currencies*

In December, the central banks of China and Russia effectively switched to domestic currencies in trading using swaps and forwards as a way of reducing the influence of the US dollar and foreign exchange risks. The three-year 150 billion yuan swap arrangement has boosted trade turnover between the two countries, which has already reaching $88.4 billion. Moscow and Beijing expect trade turnover to reach $100 billion in 2015.

Sanctions could lead to Russia-Japan currency swaps — RT Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan foreign exchange reserves jump to $1.24 trillion in August*


The nation’s foreign exchange reserves totaled $1.24 trillion at the end of August, up $1.83 billion from a month before, the Ministry of Finance said Monday.

The balance grew for the first time in four months thanks to a rise in the dollar value of euro-denominated assets held by the government on the back of the currency’s advance against the greenback.

Of the total external reserves, foreign currency-denominated securities accounted for $1.12 trillion, and deposits $68.66 billion.

Gold reserves amounted to $27. 92 billion, and the International Monetary Fund’s special drawing rights came to $18.31 billion.

Japan foreign exchange reserves jump to $1.24 trillion in August | The Japan Times


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's unemployment rate improves to 3.1 percent*


Japan's jobless rate in October fell to 3.1 percent from the previous month's 3.4 percent, marking the lowest level in about 20 years, the country's government data showed on Friday.

Japan records lowest unemployment rate in 20 years at 3.1% | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan output, retail sales rise, sign of gradual pickup from recession*

Japan's industrial output rose for a second straight month in October and retail sales grew much faster than expected - a tentative sign of the economy's recovery from a recession.

The latest indicator should ease concern among policymakers after data last week showed weakness in household spending and consumer inflation, which have kept pressure on the Bank of Japan to top up its already massive stimulus.

Trade ministry data on Monday showed factory output rose 1.4 percent month-on-month in October, versus economists' estimate for a 1.9 percent gain and 1.1 percent increase in September, led by general-purpose machinery, cars and electronics.

Separate data showed retail sales rose 1.8 percent in the year to October, more than a 0.8 percent annual gain expected, on sales of clothes, food and drink, cars and home appliances.

Monday's data underlines analysts' expectations that the economy is headed for a modest rebound over the current October-December quarter, after it suffered a second straight quarter of contraction through September - a technical recession.

"Factory output is expected to bottom out gradually, led by the electrical machinery sector reflecting a recovery in shipments centering on exports. General machinery is likely to stop falling," said Junichi Makino, chief economist at SMBC Nikko Securities.

"Fine weather and a rise in Chinese tourists helped spur retail sales, which have held firm since summer despite some weakness in items such as home appliances. I expect consumption will pick up in line with improving real household income."

Manufacturers surveyed by the ministry expect output to rise 0.2 percent in November and decrease 0.9 percent in December.

The ministry maintained its assessment on factory output to say it is seesawing. Officials noted that output levels remain low although a falling trend may be reversed.

Shipments grew for a second straight month in October to a level seen about a year ago, helping reduce inventory to its lowest in a year.

The batch of data comes at a time of growing economic strains, with Japan's relapse into recession in the last quarter and China's slowdown clouding the outlook.

While the Bank of Japan's 2 percent inflation target remains elusive, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, under pressure to rev up growth that has stagnated for decades, ordered his cabinet on Friday to compile an extra fiscal spending plan this fiscal year.


Read more at Reutershttp://Japan output, retail sales rise, sign of gradual pickup from recession| Reuters


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan’s second-quarter business investment up 11% despite economic slowdown*


Capital spending by Japanese firms rose 11.2 percent in the July to September period from a year earlier, the government said Tuesday, a bright spot for an economy that slipped back into recession in the fiscal second quarter.

The data will affect revisions to Japan’s economic growth figures for the same period, with the Cabinet Office scheduled to release revised gross domestic product data next Tuesday.

Investment by all nonfinancial sectors for purposes such as building plants and introducing equipment grew for the 10th straight quarter to ¥10.49 trillion, the Finance Ministry said, even as the economy shrank for a second consecutive quarter despite Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s efforts to foster growth.

“The data reflects the broader trend of an economy recovering moderately,” a ministry official said, adding that the government will monitor future corporate activity closely.

The growth in capital spending may lead to an upward revision to the GDP data, some analysts said, although the outlook remains uncertain.

“The GDP may be revised upward … but it is still difficult at this point to project that capital spending will grow strongly,” said Toru Suehiro, senior market economist at Mizuho Securities Co.

In preliminary numbers, released last month, Japan’s economy contracted an annualized 0.8 percent for July to September on an inflation-adjusted basis, with capital spending down 1.3 percent for the second straight quarterly decline as firms maintained a cautious stance amid a slowdown in emerging economies, including China.

Tuesday’s data showed that on a quarter-on-quarter basis, business investment, excluding spending on software, increased a seasonally adjusted 5.4 percent.

Capital spending by manufacturers rose 12.6 percent from a year earlier to ¥3.88 trillion, helped by companies willing to bolster output capacity to meet robust demand for cars in North America as well as for smartphone components.

Business investment by the nonmanufacturing sector increased 10.4 percent to ¥6.62 trillion, led by leasing and construction companies.

The Abe administration has been trying to shore up domestic demand, but consumption remains sluggish. It is also urging Japanese companies to further raise wages and boost investment with their record profits due partly to a weak yen that Abe suggests has been caused both by government and Bank of Japan policies.

A weak yen is a boon to exporters, such as auto and electronics makers, when their profits are repatriated. For the July to September period, the dollar averaged ¥122.31, down ¥18.47 from the same period last year.

The data also showed pretax profit at businesses in all sectors covered by the poll rose 9 percent to ¥15.22 trillion, despite some sectors such as oil and coal as well as chemicals being adversely impacted by falling crude oil prices.

The yen’s weakness helped lift sales in all sectors, up 0.1 percent to ¥328.24 trillion.

The ministry surveyed 31,878 companies capitalized at ¥10 million or more, of which 23,574, or 74 percent, provided valid responses.


Japan's second-quarter business investment up 11% despite economic slowdown | The Japan Times

*Japan’s second-quarter business investment up 11% despite economic slowdown*


Capital spending by Japanese firms rose 11.2 percent in the July to September period from a year earlier, the government said Tuesday, a bright spot for an economy that slipped back into recession in the fiscal second quarter.

The data will affect revisions to Japan’s economic growth figures for the same period, with the Cabinet Office scheduled to release revised gross domestic product data next Tuesday.

Investment by all nonfinancial sectors for purposes such as building plants and introducing equipment grew for the 10th straight quarter to ¥10.49 trillion, the Finance Ministry said, even as the economy shrank for a second consecutive quarter despite Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s efforts to foster growth.

“The data reflects the broader trend of an economy recovering moderately,” a ministry official said, adding that the government will monitor future corporate activity closely.

The growth in capital spending may lead to an upward revision to the GDP data, some analysts said, although the outlook remains uncertain.

“The GDP may be revised upward … but it is still difficult at this point to project that capital spending will grow strongly,” said Toru Suehiro, senior market economist at Mizuho Securities Co.

In preliminary numbers, released last month, Japan’s economy contracted an annualized 0.8 percent for July to September on an inflation-adjusted basis, with capital spending down 1.3 percent for the second straight quarterly decline as firms maintained a cautious stance amid a slowdown in emerging economies, including China.

Tuesday’s data showed that on a quarter-on-quarter basis, business investment, excluding spending on software, increased a seasonally adjusted 5.4 percent.

Capital spending by manufacturers rose 12.6 percent from a year earlier to ¥3.88 trillion, helped by companies willing to bolster output capacity to meet robust demand for cars in North America as well as for smartphone components.

Business investment by the nonmanufacturing sector increased 10.4 percent to ¥6.62 trillion, led by leasing and construction companies.

The Abe administration has been trying to shore up domestic demand, but consumption remains sluggish. It is also urging Japanese companies to further raise wages and boost investment with their record profits due partly to a weak yen that Abe suggests has been caused both by government and Bank of Japan policies.

A weak yen is a boon to exporters, such as auto and electronics makers, when their profits are repatriated. For the July to September period, the dollar averaged ¥122.31, down ¥18.47 from the same period last year.

The data also showed pretax profit at businesses in all sectors covered by the poll rose 9 percent to ¥15.22 trillion, despite some sectors such as oil and coal as well as chemicals being adversely impacted by falling crude oil prices.

The yen’s weakness helped lift sales in all sectors, up 0.1 percent to ¥328.24 trillion.

The ministry surveyed 31,878 companies capitalized at ¥10 million or more, of which 23,574, or 74 percent, provided valid responses.


Japan's second-quarter business investment up 11% despite economic slowdown | The Japan Times


----------



## neolithic

Lessons can be learned from Japan's energy efficiency experience — _China Daily_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

@
*Nihonjin1051 *Hi there! I'm planning to invest in Japan early next year. I need a little help. Could ya hit me up at shaw_zedong@hotmail.com


----------



## neolithic

26 natl universities to abolish humanities, social sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

neolithic said:


> 26 natl universities to abolish humanities, social sciences



Good decision.Japan should better concentrate on stuff that matters


----------



## neolithic

Keidanren protests push for reforms of university humanities programs


----------



## Aepsilons

*Tokyo set to OK building of efficient coal power plants*

TOKYO -- Japan will likely allow construction of new efficient coal-fired power plants to continue, even as it aims to reduce the fuel's contribution to its energy mix and cut overall emissions.

The government has outlined regulations on fossil-fuel-based power generation, a major source of greenhouse gas emissions, in the wake of United Nations climate talks that ended in Paris last week. Japan said at the meeting that it intends to cap coal's contribution to its energy mix at 26% by 2030.

Japan's energy: Tokyo set to OK building of efficient coal power plants- Nikkei Asian Review

----------------


*Japan's corporate tax to fall for third straight year*

TOKYO -- Japan on Thursday moved closer to cutting its corporate tax below 30%, with a plan for reducing the effective rate to 29.97% next fiscal year, clearing an important hurdle in the ruling coalition.

This rate, which represents the portion of corporate income paid in central and local government taxes, now stands at 32.11%. The ruling bloc seeks to lower it for the third year running.

Abenomics: Japan's corporate tax to fall for third straight year- Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Tokyo set to OK building of efficient coal power plants*
> 
> TOKYO -- Japan will likely allow construction of new efficient coal-fired power plants to continue, even as it aims to reduce the fuel's contribution to its energy mix and cut overall emissions.
> 
> The government has outlined regulations on fossil-fuel-based power generation, a major source of greenhouse gas emissions, in the wake of United Nations climate talks that ended in Paris last week. Japan said at the meeting that it intends to cap coal's contribution to its energy mix at 26% by 2030.
> 
> Japan's energy: Tokyo set to OK building of efficient coal power plants- Nikkei Asian Review
> 
> ----------------
> 
> 
> *Japan's corporate tax to fall for third straight year*
> 
> TOKYO -- Japan on Thursday moved closer to cutting its corporate tax below 30%, with a plan for reducing the effective rate to 29.97% next fiscal year, clearing an important hurdle in the ruling coalition.
> 
> This rate, which represents the portion of corporate income paid in central and local government taxes, now stands at 32.11%. The ruling bloc seeks to lower it for the third year running.
> 
> Abenomics: Japan's corporate tax to fall for third straight year- Nikkei Asian Review



While generally an economically right wing person, I don't find any benefit in reducing taxes on essentially what are the rich. 

An economy is defined by the strength of its middle class. This will only lead to further income inequality.


----------



## Godman

Bussard Ramjet said:


> While generally an economically right wing person, I don't find any benefit in reducing taxes on essentially what are the rich.
> 
> An economy is defined by the strength of its middle class. This will only lead to further income inequality.



I think this is to help Companies increase wages


----------



## neolithic

Navigating hunter-gatherer resilience: networks and insularity in the prehistory of the Ryukyu Islands


----------



## Aepsilons

*National wealth up a second year in 2015*

TOKYO -- Japan's national wealth *grew a second straight year to 3.108 quadrillion yen ($26 trillion) *at the end of 2015, the Cabinet Office reported Friday.

The figure increased 2% from a year earlier, driven in large part by a weak yen that boosted the value of overseas assets.

Japanese economy: National wealth up a second year in 2014- Nikkei Asian Review

-----------------------------

*Outlook on 2016 / How to make Japan’s economy sing in 2016*


By Hirohisa Sakamoto / Yomiuri Shimbun Economic News Editor


What if you can’t get things done the way you want?
For instance, what kind of scheme would you invent if your dear cuckoo refused to sing when you wanted her to? You’d be accused of being brutal if you said, “If she doesn’t sing, I’ll kill her.” But you’d also be accused of being too easygoing if you said, “I’ll wait until she sings.”

Personally, I would follow the words of wisdom expressed by the 16th-century warlord Toyotomi Hideyoshi: “If she doesn’t sing, I’ll make her sing.”

The rationale behind my sentiment is our nation’s economic condition. It looked as if the Japanese economy had come back to life on the strength of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s Abenomics policy. As circumstances stand now, however, the economy seems to have stalled, with no sense of direction.

This is the Year of the Monkey. Hideyoshi, who began as a servant in charge of footwear and eventually rose to power, was nicknamed “Monkey.” I don’t intend to draw a metaphorical comparison between these two facts, but I still feel that Hideyoshi’s wisdom and tact provide a viewpoint from which people can consider the future of the Japanese economy.

Hideyoshi gained control over major seaports to monopolize foreign trade, and used the profits to bring feudal lords to their knees. He was keenly aware that the key to preserving power lay primarily in controlling the domestic economy through such measures as mine development and the issuance of gold and silver coins.

The driving forces behind Hideyoshi’s success in unifying the whole country were his exceptional ability to properly look at the world outside Japan and his splendid talent for commercial activities.

In a nutshell, “Hideyoshinomics” was marked by foresight far into the future, a readiness to streamline operations, a strategy for dealing with the external world and a good measure of unpredictability. These four attributes can be deemed the basics of business management innovation, and contemporary Japanese corporations must strive to achieve them.

If these four attributes represent the distant view in a painting, four lines could be drawn as auxiliary elements, each one pointing to an economic task for our nation in 2016. These tasks can be associated with business leaders I have met in my news-gathering activities.

The first auxiliary line, of foresight into the future, resembles the spirit of entrepreneurship. I’m reminded of Euglena Co. President Mitsuru Izumo, 35, whose corporation is engaged in the development of innovative products using euglena, such as nutritional food and fuel.

Izumo repeatedly proposed business tie-ups to numerous companies, 500 of which turned down his offers over a two-year period. Still, he worked hard, and with a dauntless spirit eventually achieved success in putting his venture on the road to prosperity. It will be impossible to reinvigorate the Japanese economy unless efforts are made to reform our corporate culture, in which things different from the norm are currently shunned.

The second auxiliary line — a readiness to streamline operations — points to Akio Toyoda, 59, the president of Toyota Motor Corp. — a globally renowned carmaker that symbolizes high-quality Japanese products.

Japan’s electrical and automobile industries, both engines of this nation’s economy during the post-World War II years, are losing their edge in the international market. This year will be crucial for Toyota regarding whether it can win the tug-of-war for predominance over such state-of-the-art technologies as eco-friendly cars and automated driving.

The third line is a strategy for dealing with the external world. The importance of being able to look at Japan from the standpoint of the rest of the world has remained unchanged through the ages. Early in the new year, the rapid flow of money through markets around the world shook the Japanese economy.

Known for his talkativeness, Bank of Japan Gov. Haruhiko Kuroda, 71, weighs on my mind regarding his ability to communicate his thoughts internally and externally. A great deal of attention centers on whether he will be able to demonstrate excellent skills in pulling this nation out of deflation.

A man of unpredictability — representing the fourth line in the painting — could have what it takes to eliminate the widespread sense of stagnation in society. A good example is Nitori Co. President Akio Nitori, 71. With Hokkaido as his initial business base, he fiercely struggled to transform his corporation into the nation’s largest chain of furniture shops.

His life has been full of ups and downs. Nitori’s lucky necktie is pink, and it’s said that he hopes to have karaoke music played at his funeral. Although he’s in an orthodox line of business now, Nitori remains a “heretic” who refuses to think and act within the framework of conventional business wisdom.

Let us liken Japanese business operators to musicians. The bass they are to play in a piece of music comes in the form of a shrinking mindset — or a way of thinking marked by a tendency to value small things and try to make everything compact.

What does it take to play the “melody” of 2016? We need the determination to make the Japanese economy remember how to sing with a beautiful voice.

The engine of growth is innovative products and services. Great changes of the times can generate new needs in society. Our nation’s decreasing population and aging society should be viewed as good opportunities to create new industries — instead of deploring the seriousness of these problems, which are unparalleled around the world. Gold mines are buried in many fields, such as medical and nursing-care services, transportation, housing, and distribution.

Stagnation or recovery? The year 2016 signifies a period that will test the intrinsic value of Abenomics, which is entering its fourth year.

The prime minister is striving to reignite the economy through what he calls the “new three arrows” of his economic policy package. However, there is gnawing anxiety about the global economy, most notably in China. What’s more, Abe’s growth strategy, which seeks to tap into private-sector vitality, seems to be losing much of its luster.

At the beginning of the new year, Abe expressed resolve to “take on challenges, time and time again.” He must not loosen the reins on his reform drive if he wants to avoid seeing his initiative become nothing but a dream.

The four figures cited in this column — Izumo, Toyoda, Kuroda and Nitori — were born in years with the same Chinese zodiac sign as 2016: the monkey. According to proverbs about stock price trends, years of the sheep will call for patience, while years of the monkey and rooster will see fluctuations.

We must renew our determination to perceive changes in the Japanese economy and endeavor to relay such findings to a new age.


Outlook on 2016 / How to make Japan’s economy sing in 2016 - The Japan News


----------



## neolithic

The birth and growth of Toshiba's laptop and notebook computers: a case study in Japanese corporate venturing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Profiling in the Wake of September 11: The Precedent of the Japanese American Internment
written by Wú Huáyáng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Mitsubishi Aircraft gets order from U.S. firm for up to 20 MRJ jets*


February 17, 2016 (Mainichi Japan)





In this Nov. 11, 2015, file photo, the Mitsubishi Regional Jet is seen after its first flight, at Nagoya Airport in Toyoyama, Aichi Prefecture. (Mainichi)
SINGAPORE (Kyodo) -- Mitsubishi Aircraft Corp. said Tuesday it has reached a broad agreement with Aerolease Aviation LLC of the United States for an order to supply it with up to 20 units of the Mitsubishi Regional Jet, the first aircraft built in Japan in more than half a century.

It is the first order received by the Japanese aircraft manufacturer for the MRJ since a successful test flight of the passenger plane was conducted last November.

The MRJ is the first Japanese-developed aircraft since the YS11 propeller airplane that made its first flight in 1962.

Aerolease Aviation, an aircraft leasing company based in Florida, signed a letter of intent to order 10 MRJ90 jets, with an option for another 10. Delivery is scheduled for 2018.

A total of 407 MRJ aircraft are already on order and 20 will be added to Mitsubishi Aircraft's order book when the company based in central Japan's Aichi Prefecture signs a definitive agreement with Aerolease Aviation.

The total of 427 MRJ aircraft include 233 firm orders with 170 options and 24 purchase rights.

In December last year, Mitsubishi Aircraft, a subsidiary of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd., said it would delay the delivery of the MJR by about a year to 2018 to achieve a better-integrated aircraft with higher levels of safety and reliability.

Hiromichi Morimoto, president and CEO of Mitsubishi Aircraft, said Tuesday that he expects no further delay.

Speaking at a press conference during the Singapore Airshow, where the company is showcasing a mockup of the MRJ and explaining the successful performance of its test flights, Morimoto said, "We had good response from customers."

He later told Kyodo News that the MRJ might make its international debut at next year's Paris airshow.

While most orders for the MRJ have so far been from North America, Morimoto said, "The Asian market is most promising globally."

"We aim to sell our MRJ especially for the East Asian countries and also island countries such as Indonesia and the Philippines," he said.

"Generally speaking, in the Asian market there's (a need for) more mobility of human beings and also goods and services. In that sense, this regional jet will be economically more advantageous than bigger ones," he said.

The company is developing the 88-seater MRJ90 and the 76-seater MRJ70, while it also has plans for a 100-seat MRJ100X.

Mitsubishi Aircraft anticipates demand of about 5,000 aircraft in the regional jet market over the next 20 years, with demand for regional aircraft expected to increase for both airlines and leasing companies.


----------



## Beno

*Toshiba Wins Generator Contract for Geothermal Project in Turkey*

http://www.renewableenergyworld.com...ontract-for-geothermal-project-in-turkey.html

Toshiba wins a contract for a 95 MW geothermal power plant in Turkey.


----------



## CCP

*これが日本の現状だ*


----------



## CountStrike

*Mitsubishi restructures aero-engine businesses*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 August 2016


Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) has announced a plan to merge its military and commercial aero-engines businesses. The move is the latest effort by the corporation to enhance its competitiveness in Japan and export markets.

MHI said on 4 August that it will split off its military aero-engine business from its existing division, the Integrated Defense & Space Systems (IDSS), and move it under an MHI subsidiary engaged in commercial aero-engines.

The subsidiary, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Aero Engines Ltd (MHIAEL), was established in 2014 and is involved in the research, development and production of aircraft powerplants and is also involved in various collaboration programmes with foreign firms, particularly Rolls-Royce and Pratt & Whitney.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(136 of 488 words)


----------



## CountStrike

*Japanese airline ANA to replace 100 Rolls engines on 787s*

Reuters
| September 1, 2016

ANA said the first engine failure happened on a flight from Kuala Lumpur to Tokyo in February. A second flight in March and a third in August had similar problems.





SEATTLE: ANA Holdings Inc, Japan’s largest airline, said on Wednesday it will replace all 100 Rolls-Royce engines on its fleet of Boeing 787 Dreamliners following three engine failures this year caused by corrosion and cracking of turbine blades.

In response to questions from Reuters, ANA, the world’s largest 787 operator, said all 50 of its 787s will receive engines fitted with new blades, a process that could take up to three years.

ANA has only three engines that need repairs, “but we will replace all the 100 engines for enhanced safety measures,” the company said in an email.

A spokesman for Rolls-Royce Holdings PLC said the engine maker would swap out existing blades for new ones on ANA’s planes in the short term. Rolls has started production of a new blade design that will be ready by year end, he said.

“We are working very closely with ANA,” Rolls spokesman Richard Wray said in an email.

The new blade will be incorporated next year into engines going on to new 787s, Wray said, adding that other airlines are managing the issue with “ongoing maintenance.”

Rolls-Royce Chief Executive Officer Warren East said on Tuesday that ANA’s problem was a “manageable issue.” He added that ANA’s “intensive” use of the engines had caused the blades to wear more quickly than usual.

ANA said the first engine failure happened on a flight from Kuala Lumpur to Tokyo in February. A second flight in March and a third in August had similar problems.

On Wednesday, ANA said four 787s remain grounded and that it had canceled 18 domestic flights due to the engine problem. The airline said it expected no further cancellations through mid-September. Beyond that its schedule had not been finalized.

The Rolls-Royce Trent 1000 engine, one of two engines for the Boeing 787 jetliner, costs about $20 million at list price. General Electric makes the other 787 engine, known as the GEnx.

Boeing’s 787, built with lightweight carbon-fiber wings and fuselage, is a technological leap forward and burns 20 percent less fuel than the jets it replaces. But it was three years late coming to market and regulators grounded the fleet in 2013 after its lithium batteries overheated and burned.

Boeing has delivered about 445 of the planes, which seat 242 to 290 passengers and cost $225 million to $265 million at list price.
http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...ine-ana-to-replace-100-rolls-engines-on-787s/


----------



## CountStrike

September 23, 2016 8:59 am JST
*Japan, Cuba vow to boost economic ties with more investment*




Cuba's President Raul Castro, right, and Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, left, smile during a meeting at Revolution Palace in Havana, Cuba, Sept. 22. © AP

HAVANA (Kyodo) -- Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and Cuban President Raul Castro agreed Thursday to expand bilateral economic ties through increased Japanese investment in the Caribbean country and the cancellation of a major part of the debt it owes Japan.

During a meeting in Havana, Abe, who became the first Japanese prime minister to visit Cuba, also unveiled grants worth about 1.3 billion yen ($12.9 million) in medical aid to the country, according to Japanese officials.



Abe referred to a recent bilateral agreement for Japan to waive 120 billion yen of a 180 billion yen debt that Cuba owes Japan, the officials said.

Given that Cuba has a friendly relationship with North Korea, Abe told Castro that Pyongyang's repeated ballistic missile launches and nuclear tests, including its fifth and largest nuclear test earlier this month, have raised the level of threat to the region and beyond.

He also sought Havana's cooperation in addressing the issue of Pyongyang's abductions of Japanese nationals in the 1970s and 1980s.

Abe's visit came as the resumption of diplomatic relations between Cuba and the United States last year following a 54-year freeze has prompted other countries to boost relations with Havana.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang is also planning to travel to Cuba later this month.

In the talks, Abe and Castro agreed to convene a deputy ministerial-level meeting of government officials and business leaders from the two countries in November in Tokyo to discuss specific investment projects to be launched in Cuba, according to the officials.

To facilitate implementation of Japan's aid to Cuba, Abe conveyed a plan to set up an office of the government-backed Japan International Cooperation Agency in the country, they said.

Abe is hoping that his trip will encourage Japanese companies to invest in Cuba, whose major trading partners are Venezuela, China, Canada and Spain.
As of 2016, a total of about 700 foreign companies are operating in Cuba, of which 18 are Japanese, according to data from Japan's Foreign Ministry.

The two leaders affirmed cooperation in the medical area. With the 1.3 billion yen aid, Cuba will procure medical equipment.

They also agreed to launch a study to set up a center in Cuba to train medical professionals.

Abe told Castro that with recent escalated provocations, North Korea's missile and nuclear weapons development programs have become a threat to peace and stability in East Asia.

Prior to the talks with Castro, Abe met with former President Fidel Castro, Raul's elder brother and leader of Cuba's 1959 revolution.

Abe is on a two-day visit to Cuba after attending the U.N. General Assembly and related meetings in New York.


----------



## CountStrike

*Nagoya, Aichi prefecture to host 2026 Asian Games*

Posted 25 Sep 2016 14:35


REUTERS: Japan will host the Asian Games for the third time in 2026 after Aichi prefecture and its capital Nagoya were confirmed as the venue for the multi-sport event by the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) on Sunday.

The Japanese bid was the only one put forward to host the continental gathering, which will be staged in Jakarta and Palembang, Indonesia in 2018 and the Chinese city of Hangzhou in 2022.

Japan, hosts of the 2017 Asian Winter Games, 2019 Rugby World Cup and 2020 Summer Olympics, also staged the AsianGames in Tokyo in 1958 and Hiroshima in 1994.

"The road map of our main event is very stable," OCA president Sheikh Ahmad Al Fahad Al Sabah said after the decision of the general assembly in Danang, Vietnam.

"Together with our three Asian Games in 2018, 2022 and 2026, the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games and the next two Winter Olympics in Korea and China..., the sports calendar of Asia will be very busy with continental and international events."

Organisers said in a presentation to the OCA assembly on Sunday that the Games would cost US$842 million.

The bid only received the green light from the Japanese Olympic Committee (JOC) earlier this month after the provision of detailed cost estimates.

In those estimates, some 30 percent of those costs are expected to be covered by sponsorship and other revenue, while Aichi prefecture and Nagoya will split the remaining costs on a 70:30 basis.

(Reporting by Nick Mulvenney; Editing by John O'Brien)

- Reuters


----------



## eldamar

Ya but


kalu_miah said:


> There is one Korean owned private EPZ in Chittagong:
> KEPZ Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, 06 June 2014, 10:59:33 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> About KEPZ »
> For Investors »
> New Projects »
> Photo Archive
> Contact Us
> 
> KEPZ- at a glance
> Fast and easy access to first world markets
> √ Excellent Strategic location
> √ Air & Sea Connection
> √ Investor Friendly Policies
> √ Attractive incentives
> 
> Low production cost with consequential high competiveness
> √ Low cost labour
> √ Skilled Professionals
> √ Efficient management
> 
> Industrial friendly and congenial work environment
> √ Largest EPZ in Bangladesh
> √ 500 hec. industrial land
> √ Environment Management
> √ Essential civic amenities
> 
> Professional one-stop service by KEPZ-management team
> √ Easy licensing
> √ Import/Export permits
> √ Simplified labour law
> √ KEPZ’s full support
> 
> History of KEPZ
> Location of KEPZ
> Management
> YOUNGONE'S INDUSTRIAL TRACK RECORD
> 
> Youngone Corporation, incorporated in Korea in 1974, operates in 12 countries of the world, namely USA, Mexico, Italy, Switzerland, El-Salvador, Korea, China, Thailand, Hong Kong, Vietnam and Bangladesh. This Corporation is a leading manufacturer of Outerwear, Sportswear, Backpack, Woven fabric, Non-woven polyester products, Dyeing and Finishing synthetic fabrics, Sport Shoes, & shoe accessories, besides being resin and poly bags retailer and exporter.
> 
> This Corporation established its first overseas operation in Chittagong city, Bangladesh in 1980 and moved its operation into the Chittagong Export Processing Zone (CEPZ) in 1988. Today the company employs more than 40000 local workforce in its 17 factories in the EPZs of Dhaka (DEPZ) and Chittagong (CEPZ). and supplies world class brand products all over the world.
> 
> Youngone Corporation is headed by its Chairman & CEO Mr. Kihak Sung.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon we welcome investment from China as well in these EPZ's, to develop new EPZ's and to develop our infrastructure.


Ya but aPparently, chinese-invested projects were blocked by your government


----------



## CountStrike

*Honda plans to produce 80 business jets annually by March 2019*





A man is silhouetted against a logo of Honda Motor at the company's showroom in Tokyo, Japan, May 13, 2016.REUTERS/Toru Hanai - RTX2E4NU

expects to ramp up production of business jets as part of its plan to expand in the growing industry, the head of the Japanese automaker's aircraft operations said in the United S" data-share-img="http://s4.reutersmedia.net/resource...78&w=1200&fh=&fw=&ll=&pl=&sq=&r=LYNXMPECAC039" data-share="twitter,facebook,linkedin,mailArticle" data-share-id="USKBN13802Y" style="margin-bottom: 22px;">

Honda Motor Co (7267.T) expects to ramp up production of business jets as part of its plan to expand in the growing industry, the head of the Japanese automaker's aircraft operations said in the United States.

The firm hoped to produce 80 business jets annually by March 2019, from up to 36 currently, Honda Aircraft Company CEO Michimasa Fujino told reporters at its plant in Greensboro, North Carolina.

"By the end of the 2018 financial year (in March 2019), we'd like to be near full production of around 80 units," he said.

The company began deliveries of its $4.5 million jets in December and says it has received around 100 orders so far, mainly from customers in North America and Europe.

Honda is Japan's first automaker to develop and market aircraft globally. Its luxury jets seat up to seven people and have engines mounted above the wings, enabling roomier cabins, reduced noise and higher fuel efficiency.

The jet competes with similar-sized aircraft produced by Cessna (TXT.N), Bombardier Inc (BBDb.TO) and Embraer SA (EMBR3.SA).

Honda Aero Inc, which jointly developed the jet's HF 120 engine with General Electric Co (GE.N), currently procures all of its parts from outside suppliers, but company President Atsukuni Waragai said it would begin producing a number of parts in-house from next March.



(Reporting by Maki Shiraki, writing by Naomi Tajitsu; Editing by Stephen Coates)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

The Innovative Way That Japan Is Saving Its Small Rural Towns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Historical Essays on Japanese Technology


----------



## terranMarine

| Thu Mar 30, 2017 | 12:20pm EDT
*Toshiba gets go-ahead for chip unit sale at angry shareholder meeting*
By Makiko Yamazaki | CHIBA, JAPAN

Toshiba Corp shareholders agreed to split off its prized NAND flash memory unit on Thursday, paving the way for a sale to raise at least $9 billion to cover U.S. nuclear unit charges that threaten the conglomerate's future.

Coming a day after Westinghouse filed for bankruptcy, the extraordinary general meeting saw angry shareholders vent at CEO Satoshi Tsunakawa, with one noting that managers had only last year described the chip and nuclear businesses as core units at the conglomerate.

"How can something that was supposed to be a pillar turn into a hole," said the shareholder, asking Tsunakawa about the company's nuclear business.

"Toshiba has become a laughingstock around the world. You have no clue what's going on," shouted another.

Toshiba, which expects to book an annual net loss of 1 trillion yen ($9 billion) for this business year on a writedown at Westinghouse, has said it is selling most or even all of a unit that is the world's second-biggest producer of NAND chips.

Initial bids for the sale closed on Wednesday.

A source with knowledge of the planned sale said that about 10 potential bidders are interested. Those suitors include Western Digital Corp which operates a chip plant with Toshiba in Japan, Micron Technology Inc, South Korean chipmaker SK Hynix Inc and financial investors.

The government-backed Innovation Network Corporation of Japan, and Development Bank of Japan are expected to enter later bidding rounds as part of a consortium, sources have said, declining to be identified as they were not authorized to speak on the matter publicly.

A separate source said that Foxconn, the world's largest contract electronics manufacturer, is expected to place an offer which is likely to be the highest bid. Other sources have said the Japanese government is likely to block a sale to Foxconn due to its deep ties with China.

While the vote, which won the backing of more than two-thirds of shareholders, and the bankruptcy filing by Westinghouse are steps forward in Toshiba's struggle to stay in business, it woes are far from over.

Toshiba, which bought Westinghouse in 2006 for $5.4 billion now faces months of complex negotiations over the fate of its U.S. nuclear business, a discussion that could embroil the U.S. and Japanese governments.

The U.S. government has guaranteed loans of $8.3 billion loan to help finance some the construction of four reactors in the United States.

Putting American taxpayers on the hook for any losses related to Westinghouse's failure would be an embarrassment for Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, particularly if the debacle sparks criticism from President Donald Trump of Japanese corporations in the United States.

During talks in Washington this month Japan's Trade Minister Hiroshige Seko agreed to share information on developments with his U.S. counterparts Energy Secretary Rick Perry and Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross.

Senior officials from both countries will get a chance to discuss Toshiba further in April when Vice President Mike Pence visit for bilateral economic talks. Ross will travel with Pence, according to a Japanese government official with direct knowledge of preparations.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-toshiba-accounting-idUSKBN1710D3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

terranMarine said:


> Toshiba Corp shareholders agreed to split off its prized NAND flash memory unit on Thursday, paving the way for a sale to raise at least $9 billion to cover U.S. nuclear unit charges that threaten the conglomerate's future.
> 
> Coming a day after Westinghouse filed for bankruptcy, the extraordinary general meeting saw angry shareholders vent at CEO Satoshi Tsunakawa, with one noting that managers had only last year described the chip and nuclear businesses as core units at the conglomerate.
> 
> "How can something that was supposed to be a pillar turn into a hole," said the shareholder, asking Tsunakawa about the company's nuclear business.
> 
> "Toshiba has become a laughingstock around the world. You have no clue what's going on," shouted another.
> 
> Toshiba, which expects to book an annual net loss of 1 trillion yen ($9 billion) for this business year on a writedown at Westinghouse, has said it is selling most or even all of a unit that is the world's second-biggest producer of NAND chips.
> 
> Initial bids for the sale closed on Wednesday.
> 
> A source with knowledge of the planned sale said that about 10 potential bidders are interested. Those suitors include Western Digital Corp which operates a chip plant with Toshiba in Japan, Micron Technology Inc, South Korean chipmaker SK Hynix Inc and financial investors.
> 
> The government-backed Innovation Network Corporation of Japan, and Development Bank of Japan are expected to enter later bidding rounds as part of a consortium, sources have said, declining to be identified as they were not authorized to speak on the matter publicly.
> 
> A separate source said that Foxconn, the world's largest contract electronics manufacturer, is expected to place an offer which is likely to be the highest bid. Other sources have said the Japanese government is likely to block a sale to Foxconn due to its deep ties with China.
> 
> While the vote, which won the backing of more than two-thirds of shareholders, and the bankruptcy filing by Westinghouse are steps forward in Toshiba's struggle to stay in business, it woes are far from over.
> 
> Toshiba, which bought Westinghouse in 2006 for $5.4 billion now faces months of complex negotiations over the fate of its U.S. nuclear business, a discussion that could embroil the U.S. and Japanese governments.
> 
> The U.S. government has guaranteed loans of $8.3 billion loan to help finance some the construction of four reactors in the United States.
> 
> Putting American taxpayers on the hook for any losses related to Westinghouse's failure would be an embarrassment for Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, particularly if the debacle sparks criticism from President Donald Trump of Japanese corporations in the United States.
> 
> During talks in Washington this month Japan's Trade Minister Hiroshige Seko agreed to share information on developments with his U.S. counterparts Energy Secretary Rick Perry and Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross.
> 
> Senior officials from both countries will get a chance to discuss Toshiba further in April when Vice President Mike Pence visit for bilateral economic talks. Ross will travel with Pence, according to a Japanese government official with direct knowledge of preparations.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-toshiba-accounting-idUSKBN1710D3




Well, I would say that NAND business of Toshiba is actually world class. It is actually the nuclear business that is suffering, largely due to delays and cost over-runs. 

And this is the magic of a market based company. 

The shareholders keep the management to account. And the company responds to market situations. I know many Chinese SOEs, that survive only because of either loans and funding that they are given by State banks; or because of stimulus programmes that are undertaken to keep these companies afloat.


----------



## terranMarine

Apple, Google, Amazon, Western Digital, Hon Hai, Broadcom, SK hynix and a few more companies are bidding for Toshiba's NAND unit.

http://appleinsider.com/articles/17...dders-for-toshibas-nand-flash-memory-business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dingyibvs

If Toshiba sells its NAND business, what valuable business does it still have left?


----------



## Keel

February 14, 2017
*Nikon Suffers Huge Losses and Cancels Cameras, Crashing Stock*
http://nofilmschool.com/2017/02/nikon-cancels-cameras-reports-losses-and-crashes-stock





*Venerable still camera manufacturer Nikon, which has failed to gain traction in the motion market, has pulled back its product offerings and laid off staff.*

"Are you Nikon or Canon?" It was a long-time question among photographers. Most serious photographers had a commitment in some form to at least one or the other brand, which was a difficult hurdle for latecomers like Sony moving into the market.

Filmmakers, however, have mostly avoided Nikon, while buying Canon in droves (we have more than twice as many articles tagged "Canon" than "Nikon," for instance), with filmmakers gravitating towards either the 5D/7D line or the newer C line. Of course, Canon is usually cross-shopped against offerings from Sony or Panasonic, but Nikon failed to occupy much space in the motion market.

After releasing a "notice of extraordinary loss" yesterday indicating that the company had hemorrhaged roughly $260 million in the last three quarters of 2016, Nikon announced the cancellation of the DL camera series. The announcement triggered a one-day stock drop of 14.6%, which cost the company around $1 billion in market capitalization. To be fair to the camera department, most of last year's reported losses were related to restructuring in the semiconductor lithography business, but the effects will certainly be felt in the cinema world.

This ultimately means less competition and fewer choices for filmmakers.

This comes in addition to the announcement last November that Nikon would cut more than 1,000 jobs through early retirement.






_Nikon DL 25-85Credit: Nikon_


Most immediate is the loss of the DL line, which was only announced last February and was intended to be a competitor to the RX100, with internal 4K recording and a choice of three different integrated lenses, depending on the model you chose. While professional filmmakers tend to prefer interchangeable lenses, integrated lenses can be a great choice for the beginner, both in terms of keeping overall package price down and offering a good zoom range for the money. In addition, the line offered other attractive features, like 1200fps slow motion, clean HDMI out for external recorder, and a price under $1,000. Those features would have made it a great C camera on a multi-camera shoot. Alas, now the camera will never be released.

To recover from the losses, Nikon is apparently going to refocus its camera business more directly on profits and worry less about revenue. This is great from a business perspective, although it's possible Nikon will focus on its core business (mid-to-high-end still photography) and pull back from integrating video features (Hasselblad and Leica, which dominate the high end, are notoriously slow with video features, releasing cameras in 2016 with only HD video mode).

This ultimately means less competition and fewer choices for filmmakers.


----------



## Keel

*Fujitsu UK workers strike to protest job losses, attacks on pay and pensions*
By Robert Stevens 
24 March 2017

https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2017/03/24/fuji-m24.html

Information technology workers employed at Fujitsu UK are striking today for 24 hours, in opposition to plans by the firm to carry out up to 1,800 redundancies.

The Unite union called the strike, with a further 24-hour stoppage set for March 27.

The job losses in the UK and Ireland—to be staggered over the next 12 to 18 months—are part of 3,300 redundancies planned throughout Europe in a restructuring operation. In 2013, Fujitsu already announced 5,000 job losses globally, with 3,000 of these in Japan. Last September, the firm said 400 jobs would go at its Finland operations. Then in November Fujitsu wrote to 2,500 of its UK staff telling them their jobs were at risk.

The Japanese-based transnational provides a range of services—from operating IT systems and supplying servers for public sector and private corporations, to providing air conditioning units. It employs 14,000 workers in Britain, with the redundancies representing around 15 percent of the workforce. Fujitsu has sites throughout the UK, including in London, Birmingham, Manchester, Wakefield, Edinburgh and Belfast. The UK redundancies would allow the firm “to streamline operations in order to remain competitive in the market,” said Fujitsu.

The development of cloud-based data storage facilities has hit the major IT conglomerates, with many clients shifting their data storage from big mainframe systems supplied by firms such as Fujitsu to remote servers. The_Financial Times_ noted, “Fujitsu is facing competition from nimble start-ups and Amazon Web Services, which host data in giant centres far from company premises, as well as suffering a shift from desktop to mobile devices. A Fujitsu company spokesman said that prices for services were dropping and barriers to entry lowering.”

Fujitsu—the world’s fifth-largest IT services provider with more than 150,000 employees across five continents supporting customers in 100 countries—is constantly rationalising its global operations. It is considering the sale of its PC and laptop arm to China’s Lenovo—the world’s biggest PC manufacturer.

Amid this devastating offensive on jobs, the main concern of the union bureaucracy is Fujitsu’s removal of its UK employee consultation committee, Fujitsu Voice, in favour of a centralised European works council. Fujitsu Voice had been chaired by a representative of Unite. With the termination of Fujitsu Voice, the company has also ended its associated redundancy agreement.

At present Fujitsu only allows trade union representation at its Manchester site, which employs over 600 people. Over the last several months, Unite’s Manchester members have been involved in a dispute over possible job losses, pay issues, a retrospective cut in pensions of up to 15 percent for staff who are over 60 years old, and the attempted removal from her job of a Unite rep. After 12 days of strikes, the dispute ended in February after Unite cancelled any further industrial action in January to push the deal via the government conciliatory service, Acas.

Unite did not oppose job losses in the Manchester dispute, only compulsory redundancies. It urged voluntary redundancies and more favourable redundancy terms, with the result that job losses will go ahead.

The chair of the combined Fujitsu UK and Unite committee is Ian Allinson, a former member of the pseudo-left Socialist Workers Party. Allinson is standing as the “grassroots socialist” candidate in the upcoming election for Unite general secretary against incumbent Len McCluskey and right-winger Gerard Coyne.

A January 12 _Register_ article reported that at “Fujitsu’s Manchester branch, where Unite is recognised, the union made an agreement which gives staff a slight buffer, meaning layoffs will be delayed, Allinson told us.” It added, “Allinson said the union does not expect to halt the jobs cuts but to slow the process and negotiate better pay settlements. Fujitsu has yet to offer staff voluntary redundancy.”

Under the January 19 Fujitsu/Unite agreement ending the Manchester dispute, staff received a pay increase of just 1.42 percent—in reality a pay cut, with inflation already at 1.8 percent in January and reaching 2.3 percent this week. The published deal does not reference the issue of the pensions dispute.

Following a consultative ballot that reflected increasing anger at Fujitsu’s attacks, Unite called the national strike, which began March 17. Unite declared the dispute to be over “Job security—including the Agenda 2020 current and future job cuts,” union recognition and for Fujitsu to become “an accredited Living Wage employer, tackling pay inequality, and the retrospective cuts to the pensions of over-60s.”

The truth is that no genuine fight is being carried out by Unite. All that is being demanded is “adequate consultation periods, higher redundancy pay, the right to replace compulsory redundancies with volunteers, and honouring agreements including using the Fujitsu Voice redundancy framework nationally and Annex 1 for Manchester.”

Annex 1 in fact “provides definitions, a framework and processes to help manage changes in patterns of employment effectively.”

Unite makes no appeal for unity with workers threatened with the sack throughout Fujitsu’s global operations.

Rather, in its Q&A on the dispute, Unite boasts, “Fujitsu makes more profit in the UK than it does in either EMEIA [in Europe, the Middle East and Africa] or globally.”

Unite regional officer Sharon Hutchinson emphasised that Fujitsu’s “UK subsidiary” made “£85.6m profit last year” and that the 1,800 job losses are “not good news for the UK economy as the company says that it intends to offshore many of these jobs, with increased automation also responsible for job losses.”

In reality, whatever profit Fujitsu extracts from its UK workforce—with the assistance of Unite—can never be enough. Last November, Michael Keegan, Fujitsu’s UK and Ireland chair, told the _Register_, “The truth is that the IT market is massively being transformed. We are moving to new skills and new business while old business is in decline.” He added, “What we know about Fujitsu is our return to shareholders is approximately half of the rate of our competitors so we are not as profitable as other companies we benchmark ourselves against and we need to transform ourselves.”

Workers cannot oppose the attacks being made on their jobs, terms and conditions on the basis of Unite’s nationalist, pro-capitalist strategy. In a globalised economy, Fujitsu—as with all transnationals—is able to shift production to any part of the world in order to constantly shore up profitability.

Fujitsu employees in the UK can only win if they link their fight with that of their co-workers throughout the company’s massive global operations.

In 2005 Fujitsu Services, which serves markets in Europe, Middle East and Africa, shifted its entire IT Helpdesk from the UK to South Africa, making a 20 percent reduction on its UK operational costs and achieving “significant staff reductions.” Fujitsu said the IT Helpdesk supported “the hardware and software used by thousands of customer staff in over 50 countries.”

Guy Storer, Fujitsu’s then offshore operations manager _,_ stated, “[W]e can help our customers to realise the same benefits. We can cost-effectively replicate the service in any country that they choose, whatever the size or complexity of their operations.”






*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Why Tokyo is the land of rising home construction but not prices
The city had more housing starts in 2014 than the whole of England. Can Japan’s capital offer lessons to other world cities?


----------



## lcloo

The prices of houses in Tokyo reached their heights many decades ago, and it was not uncommon for three generations in a family under one roof to continue working hard to pay for bank instalments of their house.

If the prices of houses were to increase like other capital cities, no Tokyo residents will want to buy any houses in the city.

They would rather stay outside the city and travel to work everyday by bullet trains, which actually is quite common for many decades now.


----------



## Piotr

*Japanese Faulty Airbag Maker Takata Files for Bankruptcy Protection*
18:51 26.06.2017(updated 18:54 26.06.2017) 

Takata Corp has filed for bankruptcy protection on June 26 with US$9 billion in liabilities. Takata's US subsidiary also had to file a Chapter 11 bankruptcy at the same time having between US$10 to US$50 billion in liabilities according to court documents.

Takata Corporation is an automotive parts company based in Japan. The company was founded in 1933, producing lifelines for parachutes and later on, car seat belts and associated products.

At the height of the Takata's success, the company had production facilities on four continents, with its European headquarters located in Germany with nine production facilities. 

*Key Safety Systems (KSS), which is based in Michigan and owned by Chinese supplier Ningbo Joyson, said that it had reached a deal with Takata to purchase nearly all of its assets for about US$1.57 billion, after the airbag maker filed for bankruptcy in the United States and Japan.*

"Takata has deep management talent, a dedicated work force and a long history of exceptional customer service."

"Although Takata has been impacted by the global airbag recall, the underlying strength of its skilled employee base, geographic reach, and exceptional steering wheels, seat belts and other safety products have not diminished. We look forward to finalizing definitive agreements with Takata in the coming weeks, completing the transaction and serving both our new and long-standing customers while investing in the next phase of growth for the new KSS," Jason Luo, President and CEO of KSS said in a recent interview.

Takata's problems began in 2008 when it was forced to recall 100 million airbag inflators around the world, which were being used by major car manufacturers such as Honda, Ford, Volkswagen and BMW.

It was found that the airbag inflators could explode if the car were to get into a collision, and it would spray metal fragments towards drivers as well as passengers.

There were more than 16 deaths and more than 180 injuries linked to the defects globally.

Around US$1 billion from the sale to KSS is expected to be directed at settling criminal charges in the US. Takata have agreed to plead guilty to wrongdoing, and pay a US$25 million fine to resolve the US Department of Justice investigation.

On top of this, the company agreed to pay US$125 million to a victims' compensation fund.

"KSS is the ideal sponsor as we address the costs related to airbag inflator recalls, and an optimal partner to the company's customers, suppliers and employees. The combined business would be well positioned for long-term success in the global automotive industry. Throughout this process, our top priorities have been providing a steady supply of products to our valued customers, including replacement parts for recalls, and a stable home for our exceptional employees. This agreement would allow that to continue," Shigehisa Takada, Chairman & CEO of Takata said.
Source: https://sputniknews.com/business/201706261054984466-japan-takata-airbag-bankruptcy/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

A Re-Examination of Entrepreneurship in Meiji Japan (1868-1912)


----------



## RISING SUN

*New turbine can harness electricity from ocean currents*
Scientists have developed a new turbine that can harness energy from ocean currents to produce low-cost and sustainable electricity.

Researchers from the Okinawa Institute of Science and Technology Graduate University (OIST) in Japan began a project titled "Sea Horse," which aims to harness energy from the Kuroshio ocean current that flows from the eastern coast of Taiwan and around the southern parts of Japan.

It uses submerged turbines anchored to the sea floor through mooring cables that convert the kinetic energy of sustained natural currents in the Kuroshio into usable electricity, which is then delivered by cables to the land.
The initial phase of the project was successful. However, the OIST researchers also desired an ocean energy source that was cheaper and easier to maintain.

Tetrapods concrete structures shaped somewhat like pyramids that are often placed along a coastline to weaken the force of incoming waves and protect the shore from erosion - "Thirty per cent of the seashore in mainland Japan is covered with tetrapods and wave breakers," said Tsumoru Shintake from OIST.

Replacing these with "intelligent" tetrapods and wave breakers with turbines attached to or near them, would both generate energy as well as help to protect the coasts, researchers said.

"Using just one per cent of the seashore of mainland Japan can generate about 10 gigawats of energy, which is equivalent to 10 nuclear power plants," Shintake said.

In order to tackle this idea, the OIST researchers launched The Wave Energy Converter (WEC) project in 2013.

It involves placing turbines at key locations near the shoreline, such as nearby tetrapods or among coral reefs, to generate energy.

Each location allows the turbines to be exposed to ideal wave conditions that allow them not only to generate clean and renewable energy, but also to help protect the coasts from erosion while being affordable for those with limited funding and infrastructure.

The turbines themselves are built to withstand the forces thrust upon them during harsh wave conditions as well as extreme weather, such as a typhoon.

The blade design and materials are inspired by dolphin fins - they are flexible, and thus able to release stress rather than remain rigid and risk breakage.

The supporting structure is also flexible, "like a flower. The stem of a flower bends back against the wind," Shintake said.

The turbines too bend along their anchoring axes. They are also built to be safe for surrounding marine life – the blades rotate at a carefully calculated speed that allows creatures caught among them to escape.

Researchers have completed the first steps of this project and are preparing to install the turbines for their first commercial experiment. The project includes installing two WEC turbines that will power LEDs for a demonstration.
http://www.timesnownews.com/technol...harness-electricity-from-ocean-currents/95313


----------



## lcloo

*Steel Firm Faked Data for Metal Used in Planes and Cars*
By Masumi Suga and Chikako Mogi 
‎10‎ ‎October‎, ‎2017‎ ‎8‎:‎19‎ ‎AM ‎10‎ ‎October‎, ‎2017‎ ‎6‎:‎33‎ ‎PM 

The industrial scandal engulfing Kobe Steel Ltd. began to reverberate overseas as Japan’s third-biggest steelmaker said its staff falsified data about the strength and durability of some aluminum and copper products used in planes, trains and potentially a space rocket.

Shares plunged 22 percent and the cost to insure Kobe Steel debt against default soared as customers including Toyota Motor Corp., Honda Motor Co. and Subaru Corp. said they had used materials that were subject to falsification while Hitachi Ltd. said trains exported to the U.K. were affected. One outside estimate put the potential cost of replacing the parts at about 15 billion yen ($133 million), but the damage to the company -- in the form of both reputational harm or possible legal challenges-- could be much greater.

“At the moment, the impact is unclear but if this leads to recalls, the cost would be huge,” said Takeshi Irisawa, an analyst at Tachibana Securities Co. “There’s a possibility that the company would have to shoulder the cost of a recall in addition to the cost for replacement.”







View of Kobe Steel Ltd. in Hyogo prefecture.

Photographer: JTB Photo/UIG via Getty Image
Kobe Steel’s admission raises fresh concern about the integrity of Japanese manufacturers. Nissan Motor Co. last week said it would recall more than 1 million cars after regulators discovered unauthorized inspectors approved vehicle quality, while Takata Corp. pleaded guilty this year of misleading automakers about the safety of its air bags. Kobe Steel said the products were delivered to more than 200 unidentified companies, with the falsification intended to make the metals look as if they met client quality standards.


*Four Plants*
Chief Executive Officer Hiroya Kawasaki is now leading a committee to probe quality issues. The fabrication of figures was found at all four of Kobe Steel’s local aluminum plants in conduct that was systematic, and for some items the practice dated back some 10 years, Executive Vice President Naoto Umehara said on Sunday. The comments were confirmed by a company spokesman.

Kobe Steel, one of Japan’s oldest industrial companies, was founded more than a century ago. Headquartered in the western port city, it made about 7 million metric tons of crude steel in the year to March, as well as aluminum and copper. Its units include Kobelco Construction Machinery Co., which produces diggers.

Toyota said it has found Kobe Steel materials, for which the supplier falsified data, in hoods, doors and peripheral areas. “We are rapidly working to identify which vehicle models might be subject to this situation and what components were used,” Toyota spokesman Takashi Ogawa said. “We recognize that this breach of compliance principles on the part of a supplier is a grave issue.”







Kobe Steel said it discovered the falsification in inspections on products shipped from September 2016 to August 2017, adding there haven’t been any reports of safety issues. The products account for 4 percent of shipments of aluminum and copper parts as well as castings and forgings.

*15 Billion Yen*
Based on the assumption that 5 percent of the company’s annual sales of aluminum products are nonconforming, JPMorgan Securities Japan Co. estimated it would cost from 10 billion to 15 billion yen for Kobe Steel to replace the entire volume with conforming products, according to a report by analyst Kazuhisa Mori.

To see the responses from some of Kobe Steel’s clients, click here

Kobe Steel materials were used in Hitachi trains exported to the U.K.’s Agility Trains, according to Hitachi spokesman Masataka Morita. The trains haven’t started operation yet. Materials were also used in East Japan Railway Co., Central Japan Railway Co. bullet trains in Japan, he said, adding that the trains were inspected after completion and there was no problems with their strength.

Subaru has produced training planes for Japan Self-Defense Forces and wings for Boeing Co. jets such as the Boeing Dreamliner, according to a spokesman, who added the company was checking which planes and parts used affected aluminum. “Nothing in our review to date leads us to conclude that this issue presents a safety concern, and we will continue to work diligently with our suppliers to complete our investigation,” Boeing said in a separate statement.

Honda said it used falsified material from Kobe Steel in car doors and hoods while Mazda Motor Corp. confirmed it uses aluminum from the company. Suzuki Motor Corp. and Mitsubishi Motors Corp. all said they are checking whether their vehicles are affected.

*Rocket, Jet*
Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. spokesman Genki Ono said Kobe Steel aluminum was used in the MRJ regional jet as well as the H-IIA rocket, which was launched by Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency on Tuesday for a satellite. “We perceive that there was no problem as the rocket launch was a success,” he said. “Checks are under way, but at this point no large effects have been found in the manufacture of the rocket or MRJ.”

spending $500 million to boost output of the lightweight metal, including buying a half-stake in a plant in South Korea. Kobe Steel’s aluminum and copper operations account for about 20 percent of total sales, according to data for the quarter ended June 30.

“Aluminum is a strategic business for Kobe Steel,” said Irisawa at Tachibana Securities. “If the aluminum business doesn’t work out well, I question where the company can make money,” given the mainstay steel business remains one of low profitability, he said.

*Another Scandal*
The Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry said on Tuesday it was tracking the case. “We recognize this as an improper act that will shake fair trading," Yasuji Komiyama, director at the metal industries division, told reporters in Tokyo. “We urge the company to make efforts to recover the trust of society as a whole, not just its customers.”

This latest scandal threatens to further undermine confidence in the quality of Japanese manufacturing. Shinko Wire Co., a Kobe Steel affiliate, in 2016 said a unit had misstated data on the strength of stainless wires for springs and that it had supplied customers with alloy that failed to meet industrial standards.

In other product-related cases, Takata pleaded guilty in the U.S. in February to one count of wire fraud for misleading automakers about the safety of its air bags. Toyo Tire & Rubber Co. officials were referred to prosecutors in March after the company’s 2015 admission it falsified data on rubber for earthquake-proofing buildings.

“With a string of negative surprises at Kobe Steel lately, we believe investors are likely to distrust management even more due to this latest incident, despite emerging signs of earnings improvement in the steel and construction machinery segments,” JPMorgan’s Mori wrote.

_— With assistance by Kevin Buckland, Nao Sano, Kiyotaka Matsuda, Stephen Stapczynski, and Sungwoo Park_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Japan’s Robot Strategy
Vision, Strategy, Action Plan


----------



## RISING SUN

*How an Indian, married into Japan's first family, is changing the India, Japan and the US trilateral *
It’s a famous last name in Japan and by extension in India. Kalpana Abe wears it lightly as she does her formidable list of accomplishments. From being a cardiovascular surgeon to travelling the world introducing mosquito-resistant paint to poor communities to prevent malaria, to being a Formula One racer to promoting sustainable development — the lady doth wear many hats comfortably. 

Kalpana is getting ready to help take the India-Japan Global Partnership (IJGP) to Africa and present an alternative model of development that doesn’t “exploit but empowers” the people. Her connections, her access and, above all, her savvy will come in handy as India and Japan get down to real work in the coming years to strengthen their partnership and spread in and out of Asia. 

She is married to Isao Abe, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s cousin. She is not comfortable talking about her last name or boasting of her proximity to Japan’s first family. If anything, she actively downplays it — perhaps a Japanese trait she has picked up because it isn’t Indian for sure. With great difficulty she admits Shinzo Abe sometimes picks up the phone to call her to get insights into what the young people are thinking because she has three kids. He calls her Pana — short for Kalpana. 

*Looking at Africa* 
India and Japan have some big ideas for Africa, which if thought through and supported by the two governments could establish a counter to China’s model, which is primarily based on squeezing the continent dry of resources. But awareness is rising among Africans about how the Chinese create no jobs for the locals while they bribe generations of leaders into submission. 

Several Indian, US and Japanese stakeholders came together recently for a reception on Capitol Hill to highlight the IJGP’s upcoming summit in New Delhi next month which will focus on the “power of the collective” for a more responsible development model. Vibhav Kant Upadhyay, the organiser and a key player in building the India-Japan relationship, says it all started with Tokyo’s interest in the massive Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor. China’s dominance in Asia and beyond is pushing the India-Japan-US trilateral to come up with alternatives. 

“China’s model is exploitative. It will crash automatically. We want to empower the people and we have managed to put the idea across to many African heads of government,” says Upadhyay, while describing the plan to do more joint projects in Africa. 

He is trying to deepen the American involvement by seeking support from the US Congress and invite senators and congressmen to attend the December 11-14 summit. Kalpana Abe, currently vice president at Kansai Paint, Japan’s largest paint company, has worked Washington before and was present at the Congressional reception. 

It’s helpful that India’s history with Japan is less complicated than with most other important countries, barring the post-1998 phase when Tokyo became India’s worst critic for conducting nuclear tests. Relations froze for a while. A semblance of normalcy was achieved in 2000 with the launch of IJGP, followed by a visit of former prime minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee to Japan in December 2001. In 2005, Shinzo Abe, in his first stint as prime minister, expanded the partnership to include security, defence and maritime cooperation. Meanwhile, the IT boom was sending a good number of Indians to Japan. 

“India has a great reputation in Japan. Both Junichiro Koizumi and Shinzo Abe wanted to build the relationship because they saw India as the answer both in terms of security and economics,” says Kalpana. A common thread or threat has been China. Now Abe is back with a thumping majority and he could very well go on to become Japan’s longest serving prime minister. 

More importantly, he has plans to change Japan’s pacifist constitution, which allows only “self-defence forces” and forbids offensive operations, to develop a more robust posture. “He can’t do it overnight but changes will come,” says Kalpana. 

“The United States is Japan’s most important ally and India is seen as the second most important. Our cultures are also similar.” Kalpana is a trailblazer in Japan at many levels. As an Indian — a foreigner in other words — married to a Japanese, she has successfully navigated the deeply traditional society and managed an impressive career and family. It’s not easy when you come from a relatively informal culture to a forbiddingly formal one. 

“My husband has been my spine,” she says. “He is not typical. Without him I wouldn’t have a career.” Kalpana, a Tamil born in Singapore in an upper class industrial family, and Isao fell in love while both were studying in the US. Although the families knew each other well, their children getting married wasn’t part of the plan. Opposition came from both sides — the Indian parampara against the Japanese dento or tradition. “Isao told me he would always take care of me no matter what. I was also like, ‘do or die’,” says Kalpana, who was 18 at the time. 

They got married though it was tough getting assimilated in Japanese society. But it’s been 32 years of happiness, she says. They have a son and two daughters — Hyunsu Narayan, Hitomi Vidya and Hiromi Baghya — and three dogs, two of whom were adopted from the Fukushima nuclear disaster site. 

“I feel very Japanese today, but my samskara hasn’t changed — respect for elders, religious tolerance, no religious evangelism,” Kalpana says. She is fluent in Japanese and says her knowledge of Tamil helped her master the sentence structure. 

If all goes according to plan, Kalpana Abe is set to play an important role in another complex project — strengthening the India-Japan partnership and giving teeth to a more holistic model of development. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...gylBgORSGl_UJ6lInckw.0&utm_referrer=&from=mdr


----------



## neolithic

Prehistoric Japan: New Perspectives on Insular East Asia


----------



## neolithic

*Mount Fuji at morning viewed from Asagiri Plateau :*



*4000 × 2667 pixels*
 

Related link(s).


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Japan's economy shrank 2.5% in the third quarter, the biggest decline in four years*
Interface news 2018-12-10 20:24:57
http://finance.ifeng.com/a/20181210/16612329_0.shtml
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1619447654498245549&wfr=spider&for=pc
http://forex.cnfol.com/jingjishuju/20181210/27087688.shtml
The third quarter GDP revision announced by the Japanese government on December 10 showed that the country’s economic contraction was much more serious than expected: real GDP quarter-on-quarter value of -0.6%, annualized quarter-on-quarter value of -2.5% The latter was significantly lower than the initial value of -1.2%. The investment in enterprise equipment that led the economic recovery has fallen sharply from the initial value, and the impact of natural disasters has become more apparent.




This is another negative growth in Japan's GDP after a quarter, which is the biggest drop since the increase in consumption tax to 8% in 2014. As the world's third largest economy, Japan's downturn is also an important symbol of a series of economic slowdowns in Asia and Europe. The German and Italian economies also contracted in the third quarter.

Some people believe that under the stimulus of reconstruction demand, Japan's economic performance will improve in the fourth quarter of this year, but it will also be affected by external factors such as trade friction.

The initial value of enterprise equipment investment was lowered from -0.2% in the initial value to -2.8%, the largest decline since the third quarter of 2009. In addition, natural disasters such as the Hokkaido earthquake, the western rainstorm, and the No. 21 typhoon “Feiyan” occurred in Japan. The factory shutdown and the Kansai Airport once caused the production and transportation of products to stagnate. In terms of industry, the performance of wholesale and retail industries and information and communication-related manufacturing industries is sluggish.

At the same time, personal consumption was reduced from -0.1% to -0.2%. Exports and imports remained unchanged at the initial value of -1.8% and -1.4%, respectively. The nominal GDP is -0.7%, and the annual rate is -2.7%, which is also significantly lower than the initial annual rate of -1.1%.

Affected by economic performance and other overseas instability factors, the Nikkei index fell sharply on December 10. The decline once exceeded 500 points, a low value of about one and a half months. The final closing price fell 459.18 points, a decrease of 2.12%.

Nan Wuzhi, chief economist at the Japan National Institute of Agriculture, Forestry and Gold, said: "Capital expenditures in the fields of general machinery, production equipment and cycling are slowing down. According to the global economic slowdown and trade friction, companies may postpone their bullishness. The spending plan may even begin to adjust from the second half of the fiscal year."

A Reuters survey of Japanese companies shows that only 14% of respondents believe that the Japanese economy will grow next year, and most people predict that the economy will stop or shrink. More than half of the respondents said that the global economy is unlikely to achieve the 3.7% annual growth rate of the IMF forecast.
http://finance.ifeng.com/a/20181210/16612329_0.shtml
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1619447654498245549&wfr=spider&for=pc
http://forex.cnfol.com/jingjishuju/20181210/27087688.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

I'm confused. Doesn't Japan gain 2nd highest trade revenue this year? Number 1 : Germany, Number 2 : Japan, Number 3 : China.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Give you an explanation that is easy to understand:
1) The Japanese population has experienced negative growth for nine consecutive years, reducing by several hundred thousand per year.
(In 2017, Japan’s total population decreased by 394,000, the highest in history)




2) Due to the closure of Japanese culture, large-scale acceptance of immigrants is refused.

3) The three provinces in Northeast China also experienced a net reduction in the total population, and severe economic problems have also occurred in the three northeastern provinces of China.(In the three provinces of Northeast China, the population of Liaoning Province decreased by 46,000 in 2017, the population of Heilongjiang Province decreased by 121,800 in 2017, and the population of Jilin Province decreased by 209,900 in 2017. The total of the three provinces in Northeast China appeared net reduction by 370,700 people.)

Most of the outflows of the three northeastern provinces have migrated to developed areas such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangdong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *Japan's economy shrank 2.5% in the third quarter, the biggest decline in four years*
> Interface news 2018-12-10 20:24:57
> The third quarter GDP revision announced by the Japanese government on December 10 showed that the country’s economic contraction was much more serious than expected: real GDP quarter-on-quarter value of -0.6%, annualized quarter-on-quarter value of -2.5% The latter was significantly lower than the initial value of -1.2%. The investment in enterprise equipment that led the economic recovery has fallen sharply from the initial value, and the impact of natural disasters has become more apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another negative growth in Japan's GDP after a quarter, which is the biggest drop since the increase in consumption tax to 8% in 2014. As the world's third largest economy, Japan's downturn is also an important symbol of a series of economic slowdowns in Asia and Europe. The German and Italian economies also contracted in the third quarter.
> 
> Some people believe that under the stimulus of reconstruction demand, Japan's economic performance will improve in the fourth quarter of this year, but it will also be affected by external factors such as trade friction.
> 
> The initial value of enterprise equipment investment was lowered from -0.2% in the initial value to -2.8%, the largest decline since the third quarter of 2009. In addition, natural disasters such as the Hokkaido earthquake, the western rainstorm, and the No. 21 typhoon “Feiyan” occurred in Japan. The factory shutdown and the Kansai Airport once caused the production and transportation of products to stagnate. In terms of industry, the performance of wholesale and retail industries and information and communication-related manufacturing industries is sluggish.
> 
> At the same time, personal consumption was reduced from -0.1% to -0.2%. Exports and imports remained unchanged at the initial value of -1.8% and -1.4%, respectively. The nominal GDP is -0.7%, and the annual rate is -2.7%, which is also significantly lower than the initial annual rate of -1.1%.
> 
> Affected by economic performance and other overseas instability factors, the Nikkei index fell sharply on December 10. The decline once exceeded 500 points, a low value of about one and a half months. The final closing price fell 459.18 points, a decrease of 2.12%.
> 
> Nan Wuzhi, chief economist at the Japan National Institute of Agriculture, Forestry and Gold, said: "Capital expenditures in the fields of general machinery, production equipment and cycling are slowing down. According to the global economic slowdown and trade friction, companies may postpone their bullishness. The spending plan may even begin to adjust from the second half of the fiscal year."
> 
> A Reuters survey of Japanese companies shows that only 14% of respondents believe that the Japanese economy will grow next year, and most people predict that the economy will stop or shrink. More than half of the respondents said that the global economy is unlikely to achieve the 3.7% annual growth rate of the IMF forecast.



Reported. No link



Main cause of contraction is lower than normal production and work ouput due to the summer heavy rain and earthquake in Hokkaido. The other factors like the trade tensions are of course another possible factor but the natural disasters resulted in the temporary drop.


----------



## Suika

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> So this *(In 2017, Japan’s total population decreased by 394,000, the highest in history)* has no influence on Jap economy at all?



Before the Q3 contraction, Japan has had eight straight quarters of gdp growth. Factors that make up for population size decrease is more women working, more nursery schools caring for children as women go to work, and foreign workers and students from many countries such as the Philippines, Vietnam, Indonesia, even China, etc.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

We China do admit we has those problems:
The three provinces in Northeast China also experienced a net reduction in the total population, and severe economic problems have also occurred in the three northeastern provinces of China.(In the three provinces of Northeast China, the population of Liaoning Province decreased by 46,000 in 2017, the population of Heilongjiang Province decreased by 121,800 in 2017, and the population of Jilin Province decreased by 209,900 in 2017. The total of the three provinces in Northeast China appeared net reduction by 370,700 people.)

Most of the outflows of the three northeastern provinces have migrated to developed areas such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangdong.



Suika said:


> Before the Q3 contraction, Japan has had eight straight quarters of gdp growth. Factors that make up for population size decrease is more women working, more nursery schools caring for children as women go to work, and foreign workers and students from many countries such as the Philippines, Vietnam, Indonesia, even China, etc.


The closed culture of the Japanese refuses to accept large-scale immigration, so the role of foreign labor is not as big as you think.
Moreover, foreign workers are engaged in low-wage, dirty and tired work, and they have not contributed much to the Japanese economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> We China do admit we has those problems:
> The three provinces in Northeast China also experienced a net reduction in the total population, and severe economic problems have also occurred in the three northeastern provinces of China.(In the three provinces of Northeast China, the population of Liaoning Province decreased by 46,000 in 2017, the population of Heilongjiang Province decreased by 121,800 in 2017, and the population of Jilin Province decreased by 209,900 in 2017. The total of the three provinces in Northeast China appeared net reduction by 370,700 people.)
> 
> Most of the outflows of the three northeastern provinces have migrated to developed areas such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangdong.
> 
> 
> The closed culture of the Japanese refuses to accept large-scale immigration, so the role of foreign labor is not as big as you think.
> Moreover, foreign workers are engaged in low-wage, dirty and tired work, and they have not contributed much to the Japanese economy.



Well that's naturally the full spectrum view from a propagandist.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

In 2016, China's Liaoning Province experienced a negative growth of 2.5% of GDP. In the same period, Liaoning Province experienced a negative population growth (the young and middle-aged labor did not grow, but there was an outflow,well to Beijing and to Shanghai).


----------



## Suika

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> So this *(In 2017, Japan’s total population decreased by 394,000, the highest in history)* has no influence on Jap economy at all?



Reported.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Suika said:


> Well that's naturally the full spectrum view from a propagandist.


In 2016, China's Liaoning Province experienced a negative growth of 2.5% of GDP. In the same period, Liaoning Province experienced a negative population growth (the young and middle-aged labor did not grow, but there was an outflow,well to Beijing and to Shanghai mostly).


Prejudiced and biased people always feel that what others are saying is propaganda.


----------



## Suika

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> In 2016, China's Liaoning Province experienced a negative growth of 2.5% of GDP. In the same period, Liaoning Province experienced a negative population growth (the young and middle-aged labor did not grow, but there was an outflow,well to Beijing and to Shanghai mostly).
> 
> 
> Prejudiced and biased people always feel that what others are saying is propaganda.



You fail to provide links. That means you can control the information without being accountable to what the source actually says. And you say Jap a lot. And you never say something positive about Japan. Only bad.


----------



## Mista

Brainsucker said:


> I'm confused. Doesn't Japan gain 2nd highest trade revenue this year? Number 1 : Germany, Number 2 : Japan, Number 3 : China.



Trade surplus is just part of the equation. The shrinking of labor force is wiping out the gains in productivity, which is why the total economy is stagnant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

It's okay. They'll buy 10000 F-35 jets to make their American masters happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Mista said:


> Trade surplus is just part of the equation. The shrinking of labor force is wiping out the gains in productivity, which is why the total economy is stagnant.


Well said,in the same circonstance,whatever high the productivity of a small country is ,the total economy of this small country can never surpass China's or Japan's economy coz the population particularly the labor force difference is too huge to compensate.

Therefore, in terms of economic development, a certain amount of population is a sufficient and necessary condition.
Well high educated population to be more accurate.


----------



## Mista



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Mista said:


> Trade surplus is just part of the equation. The shrinking of labor force is wiping out the gains in productivity, which is why the total economy is stagnant.


Not only stagnant but become to decline,if this *(In 2017, Japan’s total population decreased by 394,000, the highest in history)* continues,Japan ecnomy will continue to decline no matter what Japanese gov do.

However, this is a good thing for Japan's per capita GDP. The smaller the population, the higher the per capita GDP of Japan.






1）As I said, Japanese culture does not welcome immigrants.
2）Chinese culture does not exclude immigrants(There are 56 different ethnic groups in China and a Japanese ethnic in Japan.Japanese people worry that immigrants will damage the so-called unique Japanese culture.), but because of its large population, China does not need immigrants in the near future.

The population of 1.4 billion is already enough, and the total population of China is growing every year. Although the growth rate of China's total population has slowed down in recent years.


----------



## Mista

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> However, this is a good thing for Japan's per capita GDP. The smaller the population, the higher the per capita GDP of Japan.



The per capita GDP of Japan is growing slower than the US as well, even though the labor productivity growth of Japan is higher.










That's because the elderly is taking a larger share of population in Japan. They don't work and receive government welfare, paid for by younger workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Mista said:


> The per capita GDP of Japan is growing slower than the US as well, even though the labor productivity growth of Japan is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the elderly is taking a larger share of population in Japan. They don't work and receive government welfare, paid for by younger workers.


I estimate that China may encounter such problems in 20 years, but Chinese culture is not a closed culture, but an inclusive culture. As far as I am concerned, if China’s population shrinks after 20 years, I believe that the Chinese government will not reject immigrants like the current Japanese government. The Chinese government will open up immigrants. As long as you speak Chinese, you should have the opportunity to immigrate to China (of course, if you want). There are large-scale Chinese and overseas Chinese in Southeast Asia. I believe that some people will immigrate to China if China is still prosperous and wealthier and can offer many opportunities after 20 years which I am quite confident would happen.

The Chinese economy has already developed relatively, and may slow down because of the US's despicable sanctions, but it will never stagnate. Think about it, China's per capita GDP is only 10,000 US dollars (this is the latest estimate in 2018).The optimism and hard work spirit of the Chinese striving to make more money has not changed.

For the time being, China has implemented a very very strict immigration policy. Apart from being married to the Chinese for many years, there is basically no way to immigrate to China, no matter how much money you have.


----------



## Mohrenn

The problem with Japan is that it's not a sovereign country, they have to please the US even if it hurts them. Add then a stagnating society that doesn't want to change, bad demographics, it's not really going anywhere. It's like a never ending very slow death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Suika said:


> Reported.


Reported what? It's Reuters.


----------



## Suika

beijingwalker said:


> Reported what? It's Reuters.



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/forum-rules-and-regulations.92653/


----------



## beijingwalker

You claim that is an incorrect link which is not, it's from Reuters.


----------



## Suika

beijingwalker said:


> You claim that is a incorrect link which is not, it's from Reuters.



He linked it now, but he didn't initially.


----------



## Mohrenn

Suika said:


> He linked it now, but he didn't initially.



If he had edited it we would see "Last edited : " at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Suika

Mohrenn said:


> If he had edited it we would see "Last edited : " at the bottom of the post.



Here is the original post.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-economy-forum.318683/page-47#post-11010015


----------



## Mohrenn

Suika said:


> Here is the original post.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-economy-forum.318683/page-47#post-11010015



So in this post : Japan Economy Forum you were saying that you reported the post that you just linked ?


----------



## Suika

Mohrenn said:


> So in this post : Japan Economy Forum you were saying that you reported the post that you just linked ?



I reported that one and his new one that is linked. I reported both.


----------



## Mohrenn

Suika said:


> I reported that one and his new one that is linked. I reported both.



Lmao then the question remains : Why ?


----------



## Suika

Mohrenn said:


> Lmao then the question remains : Why ?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/forum-rules-and-regulations.92653/


----------



## neolithic

Halal Media Japan


----------

